# La "fiducia" persa ...



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......


ok,separatevi.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> ok,separatevi.


La fai facile....


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> La fai facile....


Quindi ci stai insieme per motivi "pratici"?

Scusami ma adesso non mi ricordo la tua storia, ma credo di immaginarmela a grandi linee...


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> La fai facile....


Facile no.  ma se dici che tua moglie è per te un'estranea con cui senti di non avere più nulla da condividere,io posso dirti solo di separarti.  ovviamente se le tue condizioni economiche lo rendono praticabile,il divorzio


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> *Quindi ci stai insieme per motivi "pratici"?*
> 
> Scusami ma adesso non mi ricordo la tua storia, ma credo di immaginarmela a grandi linee...


NO.

Stiamo insieme perchè le acque si sono calmate. A sentire lei non mi cambierebbe più per nessuna cosa al mondo. 
Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, a parte altri problemini oramai non superabili, così non si sta poi tanto male, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto ha smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare.
Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e la cosa mi tranquillizza.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> Facile no.  ma se dici che tua moglie è per te un'estranea con cui senti di non avere più nulla da condividere,io posso dirti solo di separarti.  ovviamente se le tue condizioni economiche lo rendono praticabile,il divorzio


Ci continuo a condividere tante altre cose, più o meno come facevo prima, solo che adesso mi viene più difficile.


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......


E ce credo...minchia che sbattimento...


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci continuo a condividere tante altre cose, più o meno come facevo prima, solo che adesso mi viene più difficile.


e quali sarebbero queste altre tante cose


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, a parte altri problemini oramai non superabili, così non si sta poi così tanto male, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto a smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare.
> Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e la cosa mi tranquillizza.


Infatti. Per molti versi mi ricordi me. 
Anche io vivo in una specie di limbo calmo. 
Niente litigi, si va d'accordo e si collabora con una affettuosa amicizia. 
Ma faccio fatica a definirlo matrimonio. 
E soprattutto faccio fatica a farmelo bastare. Penso se separarmi o no un giorno si e uno no. 
Ti sembri aver trovato un equilibrio un po' più stabile del mio. Forse perché hai meno tare psicologiche di me, per tua fortuna. 

Se ci stai bene lì e a tua moglie va bene, chi te lo fa fare?

Io non mi separo perché:
a. ho paura di fare una cazzata
b. forse anche perché sono un vigliacco


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......




Datevi tempo. 


Anche se sapere che lavorano assieme è per me inconcepibile. Una situazione del genere è per me inaccettabile.


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......



Se la fiducia è andata, lasciala andare.
Non è escluso che torni. Pensa ad altro e fai altro.
L'amore non è uno sforzo muscolare.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e quali sarebbero queste altre tante cose



Condivido con lei tante cose, forse un pò più pratiche, alcune possono sembrare futili, tipo l'educazione dei figli, le uscite, gli amici, le vacanze, i soldi, su tante cose dove c'è sempre condivisione e dove le nostre idee collimano e combaciano alla perfezione, ma quando si entra nell'intimo (inteso come qualcosa di "mio"), mi sembra di raccontarlo ad un'estranea.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Condivido con lei tante cose, forse un pò più pratiche, alcune possono sembrare futili, tipo l'educazione dei figli, le uscite, gli amici, le vacanze, i soldi, su tante cose dove c'è sempre condivisione e dove le nostre idee collimano e combaciano alla perfezione, ma quando si entra nell'intimo (inteso come qualcosa di "mio"), mi sembra di raccontarlo ad un'estranea.


Home, è un treno al lotto, nel senso che non puoi sapere come evolverà questa cosa. Inoltre molto dipende da lei, se percepisce questo distacco e inizia a non accettarlo sorgeranno problemi che non ti aspettavi.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. Per molti versi mi ricordi me.
> Anche io vivo in una specie *di limbo calmo. *
> *Niente litigi, si va d'accordo e si collabora con una affettuosa amicizia. *
> Ma faccio fatica a definirlo matrimonio.
> ...


Sul neretto :up::up:

Sul rosso, non penso di separarmi. Adesso non lo sto pensando. Anche io ho paura di fare una cazzata. Sto bene così, perchè tirarmi in casa dei casini?? Sono consapevole però che con il tempo questa situazione possa o degenerare o rigenerare la coppia rolleyes


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Datevi tempo.
> 
> 
> Anche se sapere che lavorano assieme è per me inconcepibile. Una situazione del genere è per me inaccettabile.


La cosa non fa piacere nemmeno a me, ma visto il lavoro d'oro che ha e la fame che c'è in giro, non mi pare il caso fare o farle fare altre mosse.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Se la fiducia è andata, lasciala andare.
> *Non è escluso che torni.* Pensa ad altro e fai altro.
> L'amore non è uno sforzo muscolare.


Neretto. Lo spero e me lo auguro, sopratutto per me
Rosso. Ci sto già dando dentro abbastanza....


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Neretto. Lo spero e me lo auguro, sopratutto per me
> Rosso. *Ci sto già dando dentro abbastanza....*



C'è mica qualcosa che vorresti dirci??


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Home, è un treno al lotto, nel senso che non puoi sapere come evolverà questa cosa. Inoltre molto dipende da lei, se percepisce questo distacco e inizia a non accettarlo sorgeranno problemi che non ti aspettavi.


Ma non credi che dovrebbe lei essere più paziente e propensa ad accettare un mio cambiamento sapendo che comunque ha combinato lei tutto questo?


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non credi che dovrebbe lei essere più paziente e propensa ad accettare un mio cambiamento sapendo che comunque ha combinato lei tutto questo?


Se le permetti di uscire con le sue amiche sapendo che te skleri perche' immagini altro, figurate...


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> C'è mica qualcosa che vorresti dirci??



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Non ho mai nascosto in questo forum che dopo il suo tradimento ho tradito "per vendetta" (che brutta parola) un paio di volte. Adesso no. Sono celibe....


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> La cosa non fa piacere nemmeno a me, ma visto il lavoro d'oro che ha e la fame che c'è in giro, non mi pare il caso fare o farle fare altre mosse.



Sono scelte, la bilancia è vostra e sta a voi pesare il tutto.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se le permetti di uscire con le sue amiche sapendo che te skleri perche' immagini altro, figurate...


Stermy, ma io non sclero assolutamente quando esce con le sue amiche, non posso mica vivere una vita d'inferno a controllarla sempre, ci mancherebbe. Tanto come me 'ha fatta sotto il naso prima me lo potrebbe fare di nuovo. La fiducia in questo senso è rimasta.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Sono scelte, la bilancia è vostra e sta a voi pesare il tutto.


Sicuramente, ma sarebbe da folli farla licenziare. Il lavoro è suo, ottenuto con tanta fatica (oltre il lavoro anche il suo ruolo all'interno dell'azienda). E' lei che mi deve dimostrare che nonostante si veda in ufficio con lui tra loro è tutto finito. Ovvimente tra loro e tra "altri"..........:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Non ho mai nascosto in questo forum che dopo il suo tradimento ho tradito "per vendetta" (che brutta parola) un paio di volte. Adesso no. Sono celibe....



E vabbè... Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più originale...


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> E vabbè... Mi aspettavo qualcosa di più originale...


Tipo?? Sono aperto a tutto.......:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Leda (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Tipo?? Sono aperto a tutto.......:rotfl::rotfl:


Ma che ne so; un corso di teatro giapponese, una discesa in kajak per le rapide, un giro dell'Europa in Lambretta, robe fantasiose! :singleeye:


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Stermy, ma io non sclero assolutamente quando esce con le sue amiche, non posso mica vivere una vita d'inferno a controllarla sempre, ci mancherebbe. Tanto come me 'ha fatta sotto il naso prima me lo potrebbe fare di nuovo. La fiducia in questo senso è rimasta.


Ao', tu hai elencato le cose per cui hai perso la fiducia, mica io e l'uscita con le amiche era fra queste...

che poi non serva perche' volendo ha la possibilita' di farlo anche meglio, stando insieme in ufficio, e' un altro paio di maniche, pero' per me una ridimensionatina alla signora e' d'uopo...poi fa' tu che a me tanto frega il giusto...

un chez...:mrgreen:


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Condivido con lei tante cose, forse un pò più pratiche, alcune possono sembrare futili, tipo l'educazione dei figli, le uscite, gli amici, le vacanze, i soldi, su tante cose dove c'è sempre condivisione e dove le nostre idee collimano e combaciano alla perfezione, ma quando si entra nell'intimo (inteso come qualcosa di "mio"), mi sembra di raccontarlo ad un'estranea.


insomma non siete una coppia nel senso empatico del termine ma siete pur sempre una famiglia.

mi pare anche di capire che economicamente non sarebbe conveniente una separazione.

Te tocca 'mparà a stacce


----------



## Sterminator (10 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma che ne so; un corso di teatro giapponese, una discesa in kajak per le rapide, un giro dell'Europa in Lambretta, robe fantasiose! :singleeye:


Tutta sta fatica per un paio di corna?...naaaaaa....


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> insomma non siete una coppia nel senso empatico del termine ma siete pur sempre una famiglia.
> 
> mi pare anche di capire che economicamente non sarebbe conveniente una separazione.
> 
> Te tocca 'mparà a stacce


Economicamente potrei anche farlo, ma non ne ho le intenzioni. Diciamo di SI, prendo quello che passa il convento.


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Sicuramente, ma sarebbe da folli farla licenziare. Il lavoro è suo, ottenuto con tanta fatica (oltre il lavoro anche il suo ruolo all'interno dell'azienda). E' lei che mi deve dimostrare che nonostante si veda in ufficio con lui tra loro è tutto finito. Ovvimente tra loro e tra "altri"..........:rotfl::rotfl:


Homer, non ricominciamo per piacere. Tua moglie sta con te no?

In questa maniera te lo sta dimostrando, ti ha riscelto. Vi siete riscelti. 

Ora sta a voi ricominciare o proseguire o chissà che....

Quindi ribadisco: Se la situazione a te da fastidio sul serio, una soluzione c'è. Ripeto io non acceterei che mia moglie lavorasse accanto all'ex amante, deformazione mentale mia sia chiaro, ma se tu hai aperto un treddì e se il loro lavorare assieme ti fa male.... bhe homar che altro devo scriverti?


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Homer, non ricominciamo per piacere. Tua moglie sta con te no?
> 
> In questa maniera te lo sta dimostrando, ti ha riscelto. Vi siete riscelti.
> 
> ...


Ma non ti arrabbiare.......:incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


----------



## Ultimo (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non ti arrabbiare.......:incazzato::incazzato::mrgreen:


Con te mai, scusami ma io scrivo così, è tutta apparenza, una maniera ... così.. ma stavolta proprio non ero arrabbiato. :rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......



T'ha tradito.Punto.La pensavi diversa,"tua"in tutti i sensi.E t'ha ingannato. Cosa c'e di strano
nel sentirla estranea? E normale secondo me.Gliel'hai detto però? 
Perche se non glielo dici ti si potrebbe rivoltare contro e il tuo cambiamento
potrebbe diventare una scusa per qualche altro tradimento.Sii chiaro come lo sei
qui.In genere si degenera in questi casi e ognuno finisce per fare i cazzi suoi....


----------



## feather (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non credi che dovrebbe lei essere più paziente e propensa ad accettare un mio cambiamento sapendo che comunque ha combinato lei tutto questo?


Io non credo. Non saprei spiegarti il perché, ma il fatto che lei sia, per così dire, dalla parte del torto, non ti dà nessun gettone gratis. 
È in grado di accettare quello che avrebbe accettato prima. Non credo sia cambiato nulla riguardo alla sua capacità di accettazione. 
È più legata alla sua scala di valori che ai suoi sensi di colpa. IMHO.


----------



## Homer (10 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> T'ha tradito.Punto.La pensavi diversa,"tua"in tutti i sensi.E t'ha ingannato. Cosa c'e di strano
> nel sentirla estranea? E normale secondo me.Gliel'hai detto però?
> Perche se non glielo dici ti si potrebbe rivoltare contro e il tuo cambiamento
> potrebbe diventare una scusa per qualche altro tradimento.Sii chiaro come lo sei
> qui.In genere si degenera in questi casi e ognuno finisce per fare i cazzi suoi....


No, non ne ho mai parlato con lei. Non si può. Da mesi non si torna più sull'argomento tradimento, lei in particolar modo non ce la fa, si chiude a riccio in una maniera incredibile, sta troppo male quando ci pensa, non perché non ne voglia parlare ma si evince molto bene dal suo atteggiamento che è proprio bloccata.
Lo so è un grosso errore, grossissimo, ma entrambi, ognuno con le sue quote, evitano come la peste di parlarne, si è raggiunto un equilibrio, che può essere anche fittizio, ma che nessuno vuole far crollare. Probabilmente pagheremo in futuro queste scelte.


----------



## erab (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, non ne ho mai parlato con lei. Non si può. Da mesi non si torna più sull'argomento tradimento, lei in particolar modo non ce la fa, si chiude a riccio in una maniera incredibile, sta troppo male quando ci pensa, non perché non ne voglia parlare ma si evince molto bene dal suo atteggiamento che è proprio bloccata.
> Lo so è un grosso errore, grossissimo, ma entrambi, ognuno con le sue quote, evitano come la peste di parlarne, si è raggiunto un equilibrio, che può essere anche fittizio, ma che nessuno vuole far crollare. Probabilmente pagheremo in futuro queste scelte.


Sinceramente, credo che così non ci siano speranze


----------



## Eratò (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No, non ne ho mai parlato con lei. Non si può. Da mesi non si torna più sull'argomento tradimento, lei in particolar modo non ce la fa, si chiude a riccio in una maniera incredibile, sta troppo male quando ci pensa, non perché non ne voglia parlare ma si evince molto bene dal suo atteggiamento che è proprio bloccata.
> Lo so è un grosso errore, grossissimo, ma entrambi, ognuno con le sue quote, evitano come la peste di parlarne, si è raggiunto un equilibrio, che può essere anche fittizio, ma che nessuno vuole far crollare. Probabilmente pagheremo in futuro queste scelte.


Secondo me se volete tornare coppia nel vero senso della parola
dovete comunicarvi ed aprirvi di piu riguardo i vostri sentimenti e sensazioni
Del tradimento non e necessario parlare se neanche tu ne senti il bisogno.Rimanere 
sul superficiale non aiuta a risolvere i problemi.P.S:guardacaso una volta scoperti
si chiudono tutti a riccio e si bloccano e stanno male...! Il mio aveva finto una laringite per 1 
settimana pur di non parlarne...


----------



## tullio (10 Marzo 2014)

Parlarne? Uno dei due ha un assoluto bisogno di parlarne, di chiarire, di illuminare; deve ricostruire un passato di giorni, mesi, anni forse, che si sbiadisce, che non è quello che sembrava. L'altro ha il bisogno di dimenticare, di cancellare uno sbaglio pericolosissimo che ha rischiato di travolgere tutta la vita (oppure, ma è lo stesso, di dmenticare - nel senso di non voler rivivere - una tentazione appassionante ma rischiosa). Uno vuol parlare e l'altro vuol tacere. Quando le cose faranno meno male ad entrambi si potrà trovare un compromesso. Ora, stante lo sconvolgimento emotivo evidente (almeno quello di Homer è evidente) parlare risulta impossibile. Ci vorrebbe una forza d'animo che lei sembra non avere. Certo, dal punto di vista astrattamente morale è lei che dovrebbe fare il primo passo, riconoscere... ma come ha rilevato Feather non è così: l'aver sbagliato non rende uno peggiore; le responsabilità non sono distribuite in modo equanime. 
Se lei ha davvero superato la cosa conviene tener duro e ricostruire un rapporto. Potresti farcela. Occorre mettere da parte l'orgoglio e armarsi di tanta pazienza. Non sarà mai più come prima...ma nella storia delle persone mai è davvero come prima...


----------



## Scaredheart (10 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. Per molti versi mi ricordi me.
> Anche io vivo in una specie di limbo calmo.
> Niente litigi, si va d'accordo e si collabora con una affettuosa amicizia.
> Ma faccio fatica a definirlo matrimonio.
> ...


ed è già un bel passo... c'è chi ci pensa un giorno si e l'altro pure... :mrgreen:


----------



## erab (10 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Parlarne? Uno dei due ha un assoluto bisogno di parlarne, di chiarire, di illuminare; deve ricostruire un passato di giorni, mesi, anni forse, che si sbiadisce, che non è quello che sembrava. L'altro ha il bisogno di dimenticare, di cancellare uno sbaglio pericolosissimo che ha rischiato di travolgere tutta la vita (oppure, ma è lo stesso, di dmenticare - nel senso di non voler rivivere - una tentazione appassionante ma rischiosa). Uno vuol parlare e l'altro vuol tacere. Quando le cose faranno meno male ad entrambi si potrà trovare un compromesso. Ora, stante lo sconvolgimento emotivo evidente (almeno quello di Homer è evidente) parlare risulta impossibile. Ci vorrebbe una forza d'animo che lei sembra non avere. Certo, dal punto di vista astrattamente morale è lei che dovrebbe fare il primo passo, riconoscere... ma come ha rilevato Feather non è così: l'aver sbagliato non rende uno peggiore; le responsabilità non sono distribuite in modo equanime.
> Se lei ha davvero superato la cosa conviene tener duro e ricostruire un rapporto. Potresti farcela. Occorre mettere da parte l'orgoglio e armarsi di tanta pazienza. Non sarà mai più come prima...ma nella storia delle persone mai è davvero come prima...


L' orgoglio non c'entra.
Qui c'è un problema (la reticenza di lei), che genera un problema (l' isolamento di lui).
Cosa si può costruire ignorando tutto ciò?


----------



## Innominata (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......


Forse sei ancora sotto anestesia? La fiducia appartiene ai grandi piaceri, ma se ancora fa male recidere e ricucire c'è bisogno di anestesizzarsi, e insieme a non sentire certi dolori non si sentono neanche certi piaceri. Quando sarà terminata l'operazione, forse potrai ricominciare a dire cosa provi veramente...Oppure non riesci a venire a capo (e in effetti e' roba tostissima) della manomessa corrispondenza di lei con le tue aspettative, i tuoi bisogni e le tue immagini date. Il tuo cervello fa ancora l'equazione "rientrava a casa e la sua faccia non era quella che credevo io = rientra a casa e la sua faccia non e' quella che credo io", e il risultato e' uno stato sospeso e indecifrabile in cui un'immagine non è sicura e da' un vissuto quasi irreale di estraneità. In linea di massima ci può stare, ma poi i circuiti si resettano, in un senso o nell'altro. Io comunque sono dell'idea che in questi casi oltre alla pazienza ci voglia qualcosa di forte...uno scossone, come l'aiutino che si da' appunto alla persona per svegliarlo dall'anestesia chiamandola forte...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2014)

Lei si chiude perché la spiegazione sarebbe sgradevole per te.
Come potrebbe non esserlo?!
Leggi tutti i traditori: ogni spiegazione, dalla botta di vita, al bisogno di mettere alla prova la propria seduttività, all'innamoramento è insopportabile per il tradito.
Sembra impossibile ma, se vuoi superare e restare stando bene, devi accettare queste possibilità e accettarle prima ancora che lei le esprima.
Se non ci riesci sarete già separati, senza andare in tribunale.


----------



## Spider (10 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei si chiude perché la spiegazione sarebbe sgradevole per te.
> Come potrebbe non esserlo?!
> Leggi tutti i traditori: ogni spiegazione, dalla botta di vita, al bisogno di mettere alla prova la propria seduttività, all'innamoramento è insopportabile per il tradito.
> Sembra impossibile ma, se vuoi superare e restare stando bene, devi accettare queste possibilità e accettarle prima ancora che lei le esprima.
> Se non ci riesci sarete già separati, senza andare in tribunale.



in effetti , hai ragione.
 è cosi.
inutili le spiegazioni, le frasi, le adunanze.
il tradito dovrebbe accettare nudo e crudo il tradimento,
 lasciando le spiegazioni al sè.
ognuno deve darsi le proprie risoluzioni.
il tradimento o lo accetti o non è.
poche risoluzioni.
nello stesso momento che decidi di restare, devi necessariamente
 abbandonare ogni risoluzione, 
ogni dubbio, ogni spiegazione.
altrimenti sei rimasto a metà.
il passo però è difficile, perchè anche se ci metti il razionale
 c'è sempre l'istinto a remare contro.
in fondo chi ha mollato...questa sfida non l'ha voluta reggere.


----------



## JON (10 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ma non credi che dovrebbe lei essere più paziente e propensa ad accettare un mio cambiamento sapendo che comunque ha combinato lei tutto questo?


In teoria si, lei dovrebbe sorbirsi tutte le tue oscillazioni e tollerare ogni tua reazione. Perché lei ne è stata l'artefice.
Purtroppo però tutto questo rappresenta il tuo unico punto di vista mentre ritieni normale che privarla delle tue cose più intime sia un giusto contrappeso alla situazione. Il tuo blocco è comprensibile, è cosi che funziona.

Lo stesso non direi per lei. Se lei si accorge della "punizione" che le infliggi non credo che, nel suo intimo, reagisca come tu possa aspettarti. Magari non lo darà a vedere. Per lei in teoria l'ideale sarebbe il tuo pieno perdono e comprensione e, non ultimo, riaverti come prima. Cosi da eliminare l'eventuale peso del tradimento.

Vedi, tu hai preso una posizione dopotutto. Sei stato tradito ed attui le tue difese, per quanto assurde e comprensibili è di questo che si tratta. Pensi che lei non prenda le sue posizioni? Secondo me si.

Quello che voglio dirti è che certi stati d'animo trapelano. Non fosse altro che prima, rispetto ad ora, eravate più intimi. Cosicché, per mantenere uno stato di quiete ed appagamento apparenti, dentro covate reticenza da parte tua e frustrazione da parte sua. Quello che non puoi permetterti di credere è che questo stato di cose abbia vita lunga. Si tratta di condizioni logoranti che portano sempre delle conseguenze.

Io penso che lei farà il possibile per aiutare il tuo ritorno alla fiducia. Ma penso anche che qui  non si tratti solo di fiducia.


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Stiamo insieme perchè le acque si sono calmate. A sentire lei non mi cambierebbe più per nessuna cosa al mondo.
> Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, a parte altri problemini oramai non superabili, così non si sta poi tanto male, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto ha smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare.
> Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e *la cosa mi tranquillizza*.


Caro Homer. Sul neretto... boh. Ti tranquillizza leggere che la maggior parte dei traditi che ha deciso di restare (a parte rari esempi felici) fatica a ritrovare un equilibrio, la fiducia e tutto quello che rende autentico e vero un rapporto? A me non tranquillizzerebbe affatto.

Io non sarei tranquilla... e infatti nei due anni in cui sono stata con mio marito dopo la scoperta dei suoi tradimenti ero tutto fuorché tranquilla. Ero in crisi nera, perché avevo perso il mio compagno e tutto quello che rendeva bello e prezioso il mio rapporto con lui. E più provavo a recuperarlo, più vedevo che non tornava, più mi allontanavo per cercare altro e stare meglio.

Forse è proprio questa mia inquietudine che mi ha salvata. Il mio 'non accontentarmi' di quello che era diventato il mio matrimonio.

A prescindere dall'esito che ha avuto la mia storia (ci siamo lasciati), io ti consiglio di non tranquillizzarti troppo.
Se vuoi lei, lotta per smuovere le acque. Se non la vuoi, lotta per trovare la forza o lo stimolo giusto per lasciarla andare. Ma non arrenderti a quella calma piatta, perché spesso sfocia nel disincanto e nell'apatia.

Un abbraccio!


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Lei si chiude perché la spiegazione sarebbe sgradevole per te.
> Come potrebbe non esserlo?!
> Leggi tutti i traditori: ogni spiegazione, dalla botta di vita, al bisogno di mettere alla prova la propria seduttività, all'innamoramento è insopportabile per il tradito.
> Sembra impossibile ma, se vuoi superare e restare stando bene, devi accettare queste possibilità e accettarle prima ancora che lei le esprima.
> Se non ci riesci sarete già separati, senza andare in tribunale.


Ma che c'entra il fatto che è spiacevole per loro? Quando ribadiscono
il loro amore devono essere anche disposti a "spogliarsi" a mettersi a nudo
pur rischiando di soffrire ed umiliarsi sennò che cavolo di amore è? Homer , senza troppe
seghe mentali, dici e chiedi tutto quello che ti viene in mente, mettila alla prova.Sennò
diventa troppo facile per lei mentre tu t'illudi di aver dimenticato....


----------



## feather (11 Marzo 2014)

Io comincio a pensare che se quei muri ci sono, un motivo ci deve essere. A cercare di buttarli giù a testate ti fai solo male alla capoccia senza buttare giù il muro. 
I muri crollano da soli quando gli togli il terreno sul quale poggiano.


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Io comincio a pensare che se quei muri ci sono, un motivo ci deve essere. A cercare di buttarli giù a testate ti fai solo male alla capoccia senza buttare giù il muro.
> I muri crollano da soli quando gli togli il terreno sul quale poggiano.



Insomma aspetta e spera....Non dico che deve dare le testate
ma in questi casi i muri tendono a rimanere ben fermi proprio perche 
nascondono cose sgradevoli e difficili da ammettere quindi qualche sforzo 
a volte ci vuole da entrambi le parti.Se si riparte con i dubbi le fondamenta
sono fragili non solo per il rapporto di coppia ma anche per un rapporto tra due 
persone che sono genitori, rapporto in cui il rispetto e la chiarezza rappresentano
una base indispensabile per poter avere l'unione necessaria al educazione dei figli.


----------



## nicola (11 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Infatti. Per molti versi mi ricordi me.
> Anche io vivo in una specie di limbo calmo.
> Niente litigi, si va d'accordo e si collabora con una affettuosa amicizia.
> Ma faccio fatica a definirlo matrimonio.
> ...


esattamente ciò che vivo io...anche i due punti finali, con l'aggiunta che a volte non riesco proprio a starle accanto.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

è un dannato percorso di maturazione, che non si sa ... in che cosa culmina alla fine. 
Dipende da tante di quelle cose ... nostre, dell'altro ... della situazione ... 
Ma matura ... e quel giorno arriva, che lo si sà ... chiaro e limpido, si sà. 

È un momento di pace ... 

Vi auguro che arrivi al più presto per ognuno di voi ... 

sienne


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' persa. Non la ritrovo più. Mi manca.
> Ma non quella fiducia che mi fa stare tranquillo quando le capita di uscire con le amiche di sera, quando è in ufficio e lavora con "lui", quando esce a fare shopping, non è quella che ho perso, ho perso il piacere e la voglia di condividere con lei le "mie cose personali", le "mie questioni familiari", i "miei problemi sul lavoro", i "miei desideri", è diventata un'estranea, non ci riesco proprio......


tranquillo ci vuole tempo ...
un anno mezzo due e poco ..( almeno per me)
Pensavo ora che son passati nove anni ...ancora 
un po' ti rimane ...qualcosina ...ma proprio qualcosina ...
poi la vita prende piega diversa ...e ritrovi l'equilibrio ...


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tranquillo ci vuole tempo ...
> un anno mezzo due e poco ..( almeno per me)
> Pensavo ora che son passati nove anni ...ancora
> un po' ti rimane ...qualcosina ...ma proprio qualcosina ...
> poi la vita prende piega diversa ...e ritrovi l'equilibrio ...



Speriamo :up:


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> L' orgoglio non c'entra.
> *Qui c'è un problema (la reticenza di lei), che genera un problema (l' isolamento di lui).*
> Cosa si può costruire ignorando tutto ciò?



La penso spesso questa cosa


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Secondo me se volete tornare coppia nel vero senso della parola
> *dovete comunicarvi ed aprirvi di piu riguardo i vostri sentimenti e sensazioni*
> Del tradimento non e necessario parlare se neanche tu ne senti il bisogno.Rimanere
> sul superficiale non aiuta a risolvere i problemi.P.S:guardacaso una volta scoperti
> ...



E' proprio questo che mi risulta difficilissimo adesso. In qualche modo il discorso ritornerebbe lì e ammetto che la cosa fa paura anche a me. Alle volte ho la sensazione di essere un vulcano con un bel tappo sopra e sotto una camera magmatica piena di lava pronta ad esplodere, sotto quel tappo non c'è nulla di tranquillo. Il fatto è che non so nemmeno io come placare la cosa, proprio non lo so.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> tranquillo ci vuole tempo ...
> *un anno mezzo due e poco* ..( almeno per me)
> Pensavo ora che son passati nove anni ...ancora
> un po' ti rimane ...qualcosina ...ma proprio qualcosina ...
> poi la vita prende piega diversa ...e ritrovi l'equilibrio ...



Poco?
Ma quante cose si fanno e si vivono insieme in due anni?
E non bastano a seppellire quel che è stato?
A ritrovare la fiducia?
A me due anni sembrano tanti. Due anni vissuti così sono due anni persi insieme.
Che se si ama è una bella perdita.
Certo, dipende poi dalla storia e dalla valutazione soggettiva. 
Ovvero se tutti i problemi che c'erano prima del tradimento sono stati risolti o se continuano 
a riaffiorare con in più quella sensazione di ingiustizia che può dare l'essere traditi.
Non è che oltre al tradimento subito c'è anche qualche altra cosa ad angustiarci?


----------



## erab (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poco?
> Ma quante cose si fanno e si vivono insieme in due anni?
> E non bastano a seppellire quel che è stato?
> A ritrovare la fiducia?
> ...


Se non si affronta il problema ma semplicemente lo si ignora, due anni non sono nulla.


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poco?
> Ma quante cose si fanno e si vivono insieme in due anni?
> E non bastano a seppellire quel che è stato?
> A ritrovare la fiducia?
> ...



Infatti, lo penso sempre, mi girano le palle a frullino quando percepisco di avere buttato via due anni in cui potevo stare bene (come del resto, a questo punto dico sbagliando, pensavo di essere). Ancora di più sapendo che nulla tornerà come prima, poi leggi 3D come quello di Marco, poi sei circondato da amici che muoiono, amici degli amici che finiscono sulla sedia rotelle, scoperte dall'oggi al domani di mali incurabili e mi incazzo a mina. Divento egoista, si, lo sono diventato molto, troppo, dopo il tradimento e pensi, ma per chi cazzo vale ancora la pena fare il bravo maritino, per chi?? Per una che ha preferito tagliare corto e buttarsi tra le braccia del primo che capita? No, SONO UNO SCHIFOSO EGOISTA, la vita è una sola ed è arrivato il momento di viversela.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Stiamo insieme perchè le acque si sono calmate. A sentire lei non mi cambierebbe più per nessuna cosa al mondo.
> Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, *a parte altri problemini oramai non superabili*, così *non si sta poi tanto male*, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto ha *smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare*.
> Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e la cosa mi tranquillizza.


Voi dovete parlare di questo.
Lascia da parte il tradimento.
Pensate a voi due e a quanto ho evidenziato in grassetto.
Cosa non va tra voi due? Cosa non andava prima del tradimento?


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Infatti, lo penso sempre, mi girano le palle a frullino *quando percepisco di avere buttato via due anni in cui potevo stare bene *(come del resto, a questo punto dico sbagliando, pensavo di essere). Ancora di più sapendo che nulla tornerà come prima, poi leggi 3D come quello di Marco, poi sei circondato da amici che muoiono, amici degli amici che finiscono sulla sedia rotelle, scoperte dall'oggi al domani di mali incurabili e mi incazzo a mina. Divento egoista, si, lo sono diventato molto, troppo, dopo il tradimento e pensi, ma *per chi cazzo vale ancora la pena fare il bravo maritino*, per chi?? Per una che ha preferito tagliare corto e buttarsi tra le braccia del primo che capita? No, SONO UNO SCHIFOSO EGOISTA, *la vita è una sola ed è arrivato il momento di viversela*.


Non la ami più, a mio parere. Pensaci un attimo sopra e distaccati dal rancore: cosa provi per lei?


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Voi dovete parlare di questo.
> Lascia da parte il tradimento.
> *Pensate a voi due e a quanto ho evidenziato in grassetto.*
> Cosa non va tra voi due? Cosa non andava prima del tradimento?





Homer ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Stiamo insieme perchè le acque si sono calmate. A sentire lei non mi cambierebbe più per nessuna cosa al mondo.
> Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, a *parte altri problemini oramai non superabili,* così non si sta poi tanto male, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto ha smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare.
> Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e la cosa mi tranquillizza.


Sono 20 anni che gliene parlo senza averne mai riscontro, per lei sono *non problemi*, mi sono stancato, ma  veramente STANCATO. Quello che potevo fare l'ho fatto. A parte questo il resto va bene.


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> E' proprio questo che mi risulta difficilissimo adesso. In qualche modo il discorso ritornerebbe lì e ammetto che la cosa fa paura anche a me. Alle volte ho la sensazione di essere un vulcano con un bel tappo sopra e sotto una camera magmatica piena di lava pronta ad esplodere, sotto quel tappo non c'è nulla di tranquillo. Il fatto è che non so nemmeno io come placare la cosa, proprio non lo so.



Ti capisco.Ci sono passata anch'io come tanti/e altri/e qui dentro.E difficile,
hai paura di rompere equilibri raggiunti con difficolta.Io sono arrivata ed "esplodere"
quando i "ti amo", i "non ti cambierei con nessuna" ed i "sono pazzo di te" erano
diventati troppi e mi suonavano come barzellette dopo tutto quello che m'aveva fatto.
E mi dissi visto che diceva di essere pazzo di me doveva anche sapere ed accettare
il mio stato emotivo di m....a.E doveva parlarne se non voleva perdermi come persona e non
solo come moglie.Un giorno prese anche il cellulare e lesse anche tutto quello che scrivevo
qui, che lo vedevo come un estraneo ecc ecc.Mi chiese se fosse vero e gli dissi
di si.Che non so cosa succedera domani ma io così mi sento.Capiterà anche a te l'
esplosione perche o esplodi o impazzisci...


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non la ami più, a mio parere. Pensaci un attimo sopra e distaccati dal rancore: c*osa provi per lei?*


Credimi, ad oggi non lo so. Non so darti una risposta. Non so se sto ancora con lei per paura di lasciarla, per i figli, perchè in fondo comunque tutto procede nella norma, non lo so, ci penso sempre e non mi sono ancora dato una risposta. Aspettiamo che il tempo me la dia, questa risposta.


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Credimi, ad oggi non lo so. Non so darti una risposta. Non so se sto ancora con lei per paura di lasciarla, per i figli, perchè in fondo comunque tutto procede nella norma, non lo so, ci penso sempre e non mi sono ancora dato una risposta. Aspettiamo che il tempo me la dia, questa risposta.


posso dire una cosa cosi? la butto li....
piu semplice che mai....certo che ne sei acmora innamorato, ma sei troppo, troppissimo incazzato.....e hai solo smesso di ammetterlo....ritrova l;a rabbia, buttala fuori, addosso a lei, dove vuoi.....liberati...poi sarai lucido abbastanza


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> posso dire una cosa cosi? la butto li....
> piu semplice che mai....certo che ne sei acmora innamorato, ma sei troppo, troppissimo incazzato.....e hai solo smesso di ammetterlo....ritrova l;a rabbia, buttala fuori, addosso a lei, dove vuoi.....liberati...poi sarai lucido abbastanza


Forse, ma razionalmente è dura ammeterlo ed accettarlo, il diavoletto rosso sulla spalla mi dice: ma sei scemo, dopo quello che ti ha fatto stai ancora qui


----------



## Caciottina (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse, ma razionalmente è dura ammeterlo ed accettarlo, il diavoletto rosso sulla spalla mi dice: ma sei scemo, dopo quello che ti ha fatto stai ancora qui


scusa non ho letto tuttissimo....
perche l ha fatto?
io non dico, quello che lei ha detto a te (che tu ci creda o no)....tu perche pensi l abbia fatto?
puo anche corrispondere con quello che ti ha detto lei,....


----------



## Nicka (11 Marzo 2014)

La fiducia...una volta che si è persa è quasi impossibile recuperarla...
Quando crolla la fiducia è perchè conosciamo una persona diversa, non è la persona che abbiamo avuto accanto per anni...

Una delle soluzioni, secondo me, è decidere quello che si vuole fare. O si accetta o si chiude.
Con l'accettazione però bisogna mettere in conto di ricreare dal nulla una nuova storia, un nuovo capitolo, su basi diverse rispetto a quello che era prima. Se si sta lì a recriminare tanto vale chiudere e basta, sarebbe solo uno stillicidio continuo che porta al nulla.
Sono dell'idea che una persona riesci ad amarla solo dopo averla conosciuta davvero, inclusi gli errori.
Tutto sta nel riuscire ad accettarlo.
Quello che dico lo dico solo in riferimento al rapporto personale, senza entrare nel merito del discorso economico-lavorativo-figliolanze-etc...


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2014)

Ma quanto si ama davvero e quanto invece si desidera essere amati?
Con il tradimento, improvvisamente si scopre che non si è amati per noi stessi incondizionatamente come pensavamo prima.
Ma che anzi, forse non siamo neppure amati, o forse questo amore ce lo dobbiamo meritare ogni giorno.
Perché lei ci ha tradito, ma forse lo ha fatto perché una parte dell'amore che credevamo fosse nostro per sempre, non lo era già più da tempo, era rimasto inutilizzato in fondo a un cassetto, ed è stato messo a disposizione di qualcun altro quando è giunta l'opportunità.
Questa è la delusione più grande.
Una persona che tradisce non diventa diversa. Lo è solo ai nostri occhi.
Ma già da prima forse avevamo smesso di guardarla.
Dopo il tradimento si misura l'amore.
Lo si fa con i gesti, con le parole, con quello che ci si racconta.
Lo si fa col rancore, col desiderio di ottenere dall'altro ciò che vogliamo, e che lui non vuole darci.
Pensiamo sia tutto dovuto.
Anche l'amore che ci è stato tolto.
Ma anche questo è dare per scontato i sentimenti dell'altro, come si faceva prima, come si è fatto troppo a lungo.
E anche questo è tornare a sbagliare.
In questo senso il tradimento non è servito a niente, non ha fatto capire nulla, non smorza la sua carica negativa per anni, sembra avvenuto ieri.
Non ci si deve attendere di essere amati per credito, ma saper suscitare l'amore per debito.
Bisogna amare per sperare che torni l'amore.
E per amare bisogna capire. E saper accettare.
Anche i silenzi.
Reciprocamente.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poco?
> Ma quante cose si fanno e si vivono insieme in due anni?
> E non bastano a seppellire quel che è stato?
> A ritrovare la fiducia?
> ...



Mi sembra che la la fiducia di cui parla 
Homer sia più un lasciarsi andare e tornare ad avere 
la confidenza di un tempo ...
non una cosa intesa come un rodimento interno...
Che si può essere considerata  perdita di tempo ... Ma in fondo 
non è che tutto il tempo lo si impiega sempre in cose costruttive ...

i


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> *Se non si affronta il problema ma semplicemente lo si ignora*, due anni non sono nulla.



Vero, ma quasi tutti i traditori diventano sordi all'improvviso, pure la laringite si inventano per non parlare.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

come primo passo, ho reso più consapevole la fiducia nelle mie di capacità. 
Capacità, di reagire da un momento all'altro ... di sapermela cavare 
completamente da sola con figlia e situazione mia e tutto il resto ...

Il primo passo è ... fidarsi di sé ... costruire un sentire forte, che qualsiasi cosa (del genere),
non ci può più spiazzare ... ma che sorridiamo alla vita, girando sui tacchi con un saluto. 

Dà una sicurezza enorme, e piano piano ... si notano in cosa e in cosa no, 
si riesce a dare quella fiducia all'altro ... e lì dove manca, riesce a 
colmare la fiducia che abbiamo verso noi stessi ... 


sienne


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> come primo passo, ho reso più consapevole la fiducia nelle mie di capacità.
> Capacità, di reagire da un momento all'altro ... di sapermela cavare
> ...



Grande Sienne :up:
molto chiaro ed e' meravigliosa la forza che trasmetti


----------



## Sole (11 Marzo 2014)

Alessandra ha detto:


> Grande Sienne :up:
> molto chiaro ed e' meravigliosa la forza che trasmetti


Concordo


----------



## erab (11 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Vero, ma quasi tutti i traditori diventano sordi all'improvviso, pure la laringite si inventano per non parlare.


Di una persona che mi ferisce e poi non ne vuol parlare perché le fa troppo male 
affrontare la cosa, non so cosa farmene.
Sono fatto strano, lo so, ma una persona così, indipendentemente da quello che 
provo, la escludo dalla mia vita.


----------



## disincantata (11 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Di una persona che mi ferisce e poi non ne vuol parlare perché le fa troppo male
> affrontare la cosa, non so cosa farmene.
> Sono fatto strano, lo so, ma una persona così, indipendentemente da quello che
> provo, la escludo dalla mia vita.



Che poi è tutto da vedere il motivo per cui non ne vogliono parlare. Io credo pochissimo al loro dolore, anzi, per nulla.


----------



## erab (11 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che poi è tutto da vedere il motivo per cui non ne vogliono parlare. Io credo pochissimo al loro dolore, anzi, per nulla.


Dolore, vergogna, rimorso, rimpianto, sia quello che sia, non mi importa.
Hai fatto il casino e non vuoi aiutarmi a risolverlo?
Bene.
Grazie.
Ciao.
Addio.


----------



## danny (11 Marzo 2014)

Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
Che stavate bene insieme?
Che è stato bello far l'amore con l'amante, che tremavi prima di farlo la prima volta,
Che lo hai desiderato le altre?
Che per tanto tempo sei rimasto/a lì a chiederti se tutto quello che ti diceva l'amante era vero oppure se ti prendeva in giro?
Che hai gioito, sofferto, trepidato per questa persona?
Che hai goduto? Anche solo pensandoci?
Che non vedevi l'ora che ti telefonasse, che ad ogni sms sentivi il cuore battere?
Che ogni volta che uscivi con lui/lei mettevi i vestiti più belli?
Che per mesi lui era il primo de tuoi pensieri quando ti svegliavi la mattina?
Che dopo quando non c'era più hai sofferto per tanto tempo la sua mancanza?
Che... non è stato facile ogni volta scacciarselo dalla testa, e c'era tuo marito, c'era tua moglie che volevano sapere e tu volevi solo dimenticare... perché tutto tornasse normale, tornasse tranquillo... passasse questa cosa...


Non è facile, per nessuno degli attori, superare un tradimento.
Non è solo questione di pelle.
Non è mai solo sesso.
C'è tanto, tanto bisogno di amore.
E tanto vuoto da riempire. Non affanniamoci con i crediti e i debiti se vogliamo ricostruire.
Diamo il tempo che occorre, senza pretendere e invocare giustizia.
Pensiamo a noi, alla coppia, a vivere bene insieme.
Tutto poi verrà di conseguenza quando sarà il momento.


----------



## feather (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Credimi, ad oggi non lo so.


Anche secondo me non ami più tua moglie...


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Poco?
> Ma quante cose si fanno e si vivono insieme in due anni?
> *E non bastano a seppellire quel che è stato?*
> A ritrovare la fiducia?
> ...


NO, non bastano!!!!
Sono davvero cose lunghe, ma hai ragione a parlare di quella sensazione di ingiustizia che prova il tradito.
E insieme a questa il risentimento per essere stati offesi così e l'altra sensazione, bruttissima, di sentirsi calpestati.
Lo so che è una bella perdita in termini di tempo...sono due lunghi anni.
Ma per Homer non sono sufficienti...ognuno ha i suoi tempi e i suoi non sono ancora maturi.


----------



## sienne (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
> Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
> Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
> Che stavate bene insieme?
> ...



Ciao 

mi devi scusare ... 
hai fatto un elenco interessante, che io come tradita, è stato la prima cosa, che ho scartato. 
Perché ovvio, come l'AMEN nella chiesa. NO. Ben altro volevo semmai sapere. 
Il rapporto tenuto in piedi nel mentre, nei MIEI confronti ... ehhh, lì tocchiamo il nervo, caro. 
Ho una memoria fotografica ... perciò, quando leggevo i mail, sapevo per filo e per segno,
cosa era successo quel giorno a casa ... e lì, sta il problema ... almeno per me. 
Quel gioco, nei miei confronti ... con cosa lo hai tenuto in piedi? E perché? 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
> Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
> Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
> Che stavate bene insieme?
> ...


----------



## erab (11 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
> Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
> Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
> Che stavate bene insieme?
> ...


Si.
E il tradimento non c'entra più nulla.
Hai avuto le palle per fare tutto questo, ora devi avere le palle per raccontarmi tutto.
E se non ci riesci non te ne faccio una colpa, semplicemente ne deduco che non sei
la persona che voglio.


----------



## Homer (11 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Si.
> E il tradimento non c'entra più nulla.
> Hai avuto le palle per fare tutto questo, ora devi avere le palle per raccontarmi tutto.
> E se non ci riesci non te ne faccio una colpa, *semplicemente ne deduco che non sei
> la persona che voglio.*



Si, ma anche solo pensare ad una cosa del genere, dopo 20 anni insieme e due figli, non è che faccia i salti di gioia 
Iniziamo dalle cose più semplici


----------



## eagle (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, ma anche solo pensare ad una cosa del genere, dopo 20 anni insieme e due figli, non è che faccia i salti di gioia  Iniziamo dalle cose più semplici


  Si possono dire tante parole, fare tante considerazioni. Due anni non sono tanti se si ama o si è amato davvero. Il tradimento non frantuma soltanto l'immagine che avevamo del nostro partner, ma la nostra stessa identità. Ci guardiamo indietro e scopriamo che abbiamo vissuto una vita irreale, immaginaria. Come ci si può più fidare di una persona che ha violato la nostra intimità? Il tempo mitiga certamente il dolore ma non credo che possa tornare la fiducia. Ricominciamo a dare un valore reale alle cose, non stiamo mica parlando di un errore qualsiasi. Il vecchio rapporto non potrà tornare, magari se ne potrà costruire uno nuovo ma non credo, parlo almeno per la mia esperienza personale, che sarà mai più come prima. E' vero che dovremmo amare anche i difetti del nostro partner e perdonarne anche gli errori, ma a me, personalmente, risulta impossibile. La cosa importante non è ritrovare la fiducia nel partner ma ritrovarla in se stessi. A quel punto torneremo finalmente liberi e cominceremo a pensare al passato con un sorriso benevolo, come tutte le ferite che lasciano tracce ma aiutano a crescere. Un grosso in bocca al lupo Homer.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma che c'entra il fatto che è spiacevole per loro? Quando ribadiscono
> il loro amore devono essere anche disposti a "spogliarsi" a mettersi a nudo
> pur rischiando di soffrire ed umiliarsi sennò che cavolo di amore è? Homer , senza troppe
> seghe mentali, dici e chiedi tutto quello che ti viene in mente, mettila alla prova.Sennò
> diventa troppo facile per lei mentre tu t'illudi di aver dimenticato....


Da tradita sai bene che dolore dia ogni tentativo di spiegazione perché suona come una giustificazione o, peggio, un'accusa. Ci può ben essere un traditore che non se la senta di continuare ad accoltellare chi ha già ferito?
Deve essere il tradito a offrirsi di nuovo al dolore.
Magari qualcuno non ce la.


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2014)

ny;1290600]Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
Che stavate bene insieme?
Che è stato bello far l'amore con l'amante, che tremavi prima di farlo la prima volta,
Che lo hai desiderato le altre?
Che per tanto tempo sei rimasto/a lì a chiederti se tutto quello che ti diceva l'amante era vero oppure se ti prendeva in giro?
Che hai gioito, sofferto, trepidato per questa persona?
Che hai goduto? Anche solo pensandoci?
Che non vedevi l'ora che ti telefonasse, che ad ogni sms sentivi il cuore battere?
Che ogni volta che uscivi con lui/lei mettevi i vestiti più belli?
Che per mesi lui era il primo de tuoi pensieri quando ti svegliavi la mattina?
Che dopo quando non c'era più hai sofferto per tanto tempo la sua mancanza?
Che... non è stato facile ogni volta scacciarselo dalla testa, e c'era tuo marito, c'era tua moglie che volevano sapere e tu volevi solo dimenticare... perché tutto tornasse normale, tornasse tranquillo... passasse questa cosa...


Non è facile, per nessuno degli attori, superare un tradimento.
Non è solo questione di pelle.
Non è mai solo sesso.
C'è tanto, tanto bisogno di amore.
E tanto vuoto da riempire. Non affanniamoci con i crediti e i debiti se vogliamo ricostruire.
Diamo il tempo che occorre, senza pretendere e invocare giustizia.
Pensiamo a noi, alla coppia, a vivere bene insieme.
Tutto poi verrà di conseguenza quando sarà il momento.[/QUOTE]

Intravedo una specie di romanticismo nel tuo modo di raccontare
il tradimento.Come una sorta di coccola verso chi ha tradito proprio
perche aveva bisogno di amore.Peccato che io non trovo niente di romantico
nel tradimento.Possiamo fare tutte le analisi che vogliamo per consolarci
e per zittire noi stessi cercando di mantenere un equilibrio ma il fatto e
che una volta scoppiata la bomba i primi e unici che vanno a pezzi siamo noi.
Ci disintegriamo.Sofferenza, dolore, tendenze autodistruttive....A noi chi ci aiuta?
Quelli se la sono spassata e dal psicoterapeuta finiamo noi, i psicofarmaci ce li
prendiamo noi, il dolore dentro per l'inganno ce lo portiamo noi.E loro? Loro hanno
bisogno d'affetto e compressione e perdono?! Loro non devono neanche parlarne
perche soffrono?! No.Semplicemente se ci amano come dicono e rimangono
devono fare come diciamo noi.Senno trovassero il coraggio di andare a quel paese...


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi devi scusare ...
> hai fatto un elenco interessante, che io come tradita, è stato la prima cosa, che ho scartato.
> ...


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (11 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Si, ma anche solo pensare ad una cosa del genere, dopo 20 anni insieme e due figli, non è che faccia i salti di gioia
> Iniziamo dalle cose più semplici


Cosa è più semplice?
Per me devi accettare che quella persona lì non è quella che credevi e devi conoscerla bene quella persona diversa e decidere se è quella che vuoi con te.


----------



## Eratò (11 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tradita sai bene che dolore dia ogni tentativo di spiegazione perché suona come una giustificazione o, peggio, un'accusa. Ci può ben essere un traditore che non se la senta di continuare ad accoltellare chi ha già ferito?
> Deve essere il tradito a offrirsi di nuovo al dolore.
> Magari qualcuno non ce la.


Sara anche cosi...Almeno nel caso mio mi ha aiutato a metabolizzare
un po'il veleno.Sembra un paradosso ma mi ha aiutata sapere ogni particolare
perche quello che era stata la loro privacy segreta e stata violata e mi son sentita
come tolto un peso enorme.Ovviamente mi rendo conto che forse non tutto e stato
raccontato ma quello che e stato raccontato mi ha allegerita.
Fatto sta che se si vuole coltivare di nuovo un rapporto bisogna ripartire
da un "terreno" pulito e non colmo di vecchie erbacce....


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Da tradita sai bene che dolore dia ogni tentativo di spiegazione perché suona come una giustificazione o, peggio, un'accusa. Ci può ben essere un traditore che non se la senta di continuare ad accoltellare chi ha già ferito?
> *Deve essere il tradito a offrirsi di nuovo al dolore.
> *Magari qualcuno non ce la.


:up:

E' proprio questa una condizione necessaria.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ny;1290600]
> Intravedo *una specie di romanticismo *nel tuo modo di raccontare
> il tradimento.Come una sorta di coccola verso chi ha tradito proprio
> perche aveva bisogno di amore.Peccato che io non trovo niente di romantico
> ...


Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi. E che per noi è solo grande egoismo. 
Chi ci aiuta?
Chi ha tradito ci può aiutare. 
Restituendoci quell'amore che ci è venuto a mancare.
Ma bisogna sgombrare il campo dalle paure, dalle ansie, dai rancori, dai rimpianti, da tutto quello che obnubila la nostra mente e ci impedisce di godere della presenza dell'altro.
Tutto passa. 
Si invecchia e poi si muore. Godiamoci quel che resta nel frattempo del tempo che ci resta degli anni a disposizione.
Non perdiamoci eccessivamente dietro al passato, quel che è stato comunque non cambierà in qualsiasi modo lo si voglia guardare.


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
> Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
> E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi.
> Chi ci aiuta?
> ...


OK, non voleva accoltellarmi, era un gesto d'amore, ma il coltello che ho nella schiena ora chi me lo toglie?
Perché da solo con io ci arrivo e se lei sta li a compiangersi perché le fa impressione la scena
io finisco morto dissanguato.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> OK, non voleva accoltellarmi, era un gesto d'amore, ma il coltello che ho nella schiena ora chi me lo toglie?
> Perché da solo con io ci arrivo e se lei sta li a compiangersi perché le fa impressione la scena
> io finisco morto dissanguato.



Ciao 

Ahahahahahaha!!!!


sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

l'aiuto di qui parla Dany è,
di riprenderci e riamarci ... 

basta non cambiare nulla. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
> Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
> E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi. E che per noi è solo grande egoismo.
> Chi ci aiuta?
> ...



Ciao Dany,

allora, la fiducia, dipende se il traditore ci riama nuovamente. 
Questo è la sua parte del lavoro da svolgere. 
Il nostro sarebbe ... resettare il cervello con un sorriso alla dentagard,
perché tanto moriremo ... perciò facciamo gli struzzi, così si finisce prima ... 

OK ... filosofia interessante. 
Capirai, spero, che non è da tutti o per tutti. 
Basta che fa stare bene a te ... e chi come te. 

sienne


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao Dany,

lo devo chiedere, perché ... è così. 

Dany, se hai una certa condanna, allora mi scuso per tutto. 
Condanna, nel senso, che sei affetto di un qualcosa che ti accorcia la vita.

Provo a capire veramente. Ma come spiegazione trovo o una cosa così,
o una fottuta paura di dover affrontare la vita ... quella vera, oppure mi sfugge. 


sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Dany,
> 
> allora, la fiducia, dipende *se il traditore ci riama nuovamente*.
> Questo è la sua parte del lavoro da svolgere.
> ...


La prima in grassetto è essenziale.
Ma serve capire anche se se noi amiamo ancora il traditore.
Se non ci sono queste due condizioni, si può andare avanti per anni inutilmente a cercare un equilibrio e a lamentarsi che non lo si è trovato. 
Meglio lasciarsi, a questo punto.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> La prima in grassetto è essenziale.
> Ma serve capire anche se se noi amiamo ancora il traditore.
> Se non ci sono queste due condizioni, si può andare avanti per anni inutilmente a cercare un equilibrio e a lamentarsi che non lo si è trovato.
> Meglio lasciarsi, a questo punto.



Ciao 

cosa fai allora ancora con tua moglie?
Non ti aveva detto, che sono due anni che non ti ama più?
Ma che restava ugualmente e che a te, questo bastava?

Perché prendere in bocca paroloni come "amore" in un contesto così?
È più nobile? ... A me personalmente andrebbe molto bene definirlo,
convenienza. Non vi è nulla di male ... ognuno fa come meglio gli pare ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Dany,
> 
> lo devo chiedere, perché ... è così.
> 
> ...


Tutti noi siamo condannati. Per tutti noi c'è lo stesso epilogo.
A 46 anni sicuramente hai già sorpassato la metà della vita, e hai già lasciato alle spalle la gioventù.
E sei un po' più incerto sulla tua salute rispetto a quando ne hai 20.
Perdere tempo a questa età lo trovo stupido.
Se una coppia si può ricostruire perché si comprende che si ci ama ancora, ha senso farlo.
Se dopo anni ancora ci si trova a stare male, con noi stessi e con l'altra persona, è necessario chiedersi il perché di questo. Ma la ragione non la si deve scaricare sempre e solo sull'altro, ma va ricercata in noi stessi.
E solo dopo prendere una decisione.
Se non stiamo bene con una persona, nulla ci obbliga a stare con questa persona.
Due anni non sono pochi per rimarginare una ferita.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi siamo condannati. Per tutti noi c'è lo stesso epilogo.
> A 46 anni sicuramente hai già sorpassato la metà della vita, e hai già lasciato alle spalle la gioventù.
> E sei un po' più incerto sulla tua salute rispetto a quando ne hai 20.
> Perdere tempo a questa età lo trovo stupido.
> ...



Ciao Danny

OK ... capito ... una fottuta midlife crisis. 

Spero che tu tenga conto, che qui legge veramente della gente che ha una condanna. 
La vita cambia radicalmente ... e TUTTI che conosco, o sono depressi o ci tengono 
ad una certa qualità ... una qualità che si spoglie di qualsiasi ipocrisia ... solo così. 

Forse l'ho letto in modo errato. Ma non mi è proprio piaciuto. 

sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> cosa fai allora ancora con tua moglie?
> Non ti aveva detto, che sono due anni che non ti ama più?
> ...



Le parole hanno il peso che gli vogliamo dare. E non sempre significano quello che vogliono dire.
Quando si è arrabbiati si dicono cose di cui ci si pente. Quando ci si vuole difendere se ne dicono altre. Non diciamo mai realmente quello che pensiamo, ma spesso per ottenere qualcosa ci aggrappiamo a cose che potremmo smentire in altri momenti perché non ci appartengono più.
L'amore non è eterno, ma è un fuoco che va alimentato.
E che a volte si spegne, ma può covare ancora sotto la cenere.
La convenienza... non dura a lungo. Se le ceneri sono fredde, gela il cuore. E uccide la coppia, comunque.
Pur restando insieme, si muore ogni giorno che passa, rincorrendo inutili rancori.
Quello che mi chiedo è: ha senso?
Per me no.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
> Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
> E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi. E che per noi è solo grande egoismo.
> Chi ci aiuta?
> ...


Questa va d'ufficio sul podio piu' alto delle cazzate cosmiche....

batterla sara' impossibile me sa....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

ma ti troghi?


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa va d'ufficio sul podio piu' alto delle cazzate cosmiche....
> 
> batterla sara' impossibile me sa....
> 
> ...



Concordo, a sto giro Danny ha cagato proprio fuori dal vaso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Adesso sei indifendibile


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le parole hanno il peso che gli vogliamo dare. E non sempre significano quello che vogliono dire.
> Quando si è arrabbiati si dicono cose di cui ci si pente. Quando ci si vuole difendere se ne dicono altre. Non diciamo mai realmente quello che pensiamo, ma spesso per ottenere qualcosa ci aggrappiamo a cose che potremmo smentire in altri momenti perché non ci appartengono più.
> L'amore non è eterno, ma è un fuoco che va alimentato.
> E che a volte si spegne, ma può covare ancora sotto la cenere.
> ...


Minchia...... pari un libro di Osho.....
Opinione personalissima, sena offesa, se tradissi mia moglie e lei reagisse come te (non mi riferisco al singolo
messaggio ma a tutta la gestione della vicenda), tornerei subito dall'amante. Per restarci.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Danny
> 
> OK ... capito ... una fottuta midlife crisis.
> 
> ...



Di quale condanna stiamo parlando?
Che il tradimento faccia male lo so anch'io, che le ragioni per cui venga commesso facciano ancora più male lo credo vero... ma non esiste una condanna, nessuno che ci obblighi a distruggere la nostra vita inseguendo quella di un'altra persona. A un certo punto occorre uscirne fuori per stare bene e ricominciare a vivere la nostra vita.
Occorre rendersene conto se è il momento e quando è il momento. 
Se dopo anni ancora si è lì a macerare sul tradimento, sul come sia successo, a porsi dubbi e a stare male, credo sia opportuno cominciare a interrogarsi sul senso della nostra vita, e prendere una decisione per migliorarla.
So che non è facile, ma ho visto troppe persone trascorrere l'intera loro vita a lamentarsi e a fare le vittime, senza alcuna volontà di migliorarsi o accettare un aiuto per farlo.
Ti sembrerà crudele, a sentirlo, ma oltre la pietà, deve esistere anche la volontà di uscire da una situazione negativa prima che diventi patologica.  E prima che ci si abitui al dolore e all'ansia, considerandole parte di noi o della nostra esistenza.


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Minchia...... pari un libro di Osho.....
> Opinione personalissima, sena offesa, se tradissi mia moglie e lei reagisse come te (non mi riferisco al singolo
> messaggio ma a tutta la gestione della vicenda), tornerei subito dall'amante. Per restarci.



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Concordo, a sto giro Danny ha cagato proprio fuori dal vaso.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Adesso sei indifendibile


ma dai c'e' solo da aspettare che finisca l'effetto della roba che s'e' fatto...

spero, armeno per lui, che abbia assunto qualche sostanza...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Questa va d'ufficio sul podio piu' alto delle cazzate cosmiche....
> 
> batterla sara' impossibile me sa....
> 
> ...



No, ascoltavo De Andrè in cuffia, che ha un effetto vagamente lisergico, probabilmente...
Aho, mica amore nei nostri confronti.
Verso un altro, no?


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Minchia...... pari un libro di Osho.....
> Opinione personalissima, sena offesa, se tradissi mia moglie e lei reagisse come te (non mi riferisco al singolo
> messaggio ma a tutta la gestione della vicenda), tornerei subito dall'amante. Per restarci.



E invece è accaduto il contrario.
Forse non esiste una regola valida per tutti...
O forse non esiste neppure una regola, ma una situazione che va compresa ogni volta.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Le parole hanno il peso che gli vogliamo dare. E non sempre significano quello che vogliono dire.
> Quando si è arrabbiati si dicono cose di cui ci si pente. Quando ci si vuole difendere se ne dicono altre. Non diciamo mai realmente quello che pensiamo, ma spesso per ottenere qualcosa ci aggrappiamo a cose che potremmo smentire in altri momenti perché non ci appartengono più.
> L'amore non è eterno, ma è un fuoco che va alimentato.
> E che a volte si spegne, ma può covare ancora sotto la cenere.
> ...


Ma tu alle parole non dovresti dare nessuna importanza ma dovresti attenerti solo ai comportamenti, pero' vistii film che te fai, manco li potresti interpretare correttamente...

altro che la convenienza non dura a lungo...

hai voja, quando la controparte fa il cazzo che l'altra parte permette di far fare...

gesu' gesu', vai riprogrammato.....


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> No, ascoltavo De Andrè in cuffia, che ha un effetto vagamente lisergico, probabilmente...
> Aho, mica amore nei nostri confronti.
> Verso un altro, no?


ma chi te l'ha raccontata quest'altra cazzata che per aprire le cosce ci debba essere solo amore?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Si possono dire tante parole, fare tante considerazioni. Due anni non sono tanti se si ama o si è amato davvero. Il tradimento non frantuma soltanto l'immagine che avevamo del nostro partner, ma la nostra stessa identità. Ci guardiamo indietro e scopriamo che abbiamo vissuto una vita irreale, immaginaria. Come ci si può più fidare di una persona che ha violato la nostra intimità? Il tempo mitiga certamente il dolore ma non credo che possa tornare la fiducia. Ricominciamo a dare un valore reale alle cose, non stiamo mica parlando di un errore qualsiasi. Il vecchio rapporto non potrà tornare, magari se ne potrà costruire uno nuovo ma non credo, parlo almeno per la mia esperienza personale, che sarà mai più come prima. E' vero che dovremmo amare anche i difetti del nostro partner e perdonarne anche gli errori, ma a me, personalmente, risulta impossibile. La cosa importante non è ritrovare la fiducia nel partner ma ritrovarla in se stessi. A quel punto torneremo finalmente liberi e cominceremo a pensare al passato con un sorriso benevolo, come tutte le ferite che lasciano tracce ma aiutano a crescere. Un grosso in bocca al lupo Homer.


Ciao aquilotto, bello rileggerti. Come va?:smile:


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma tu alle parole non dovresti dare nessuna importanza ma *dovresti attenerti solo ai comportamenti*, pero' vistii film che te fai, manco li potresti interpretare correttamente...
> 
> altro che la convenienza non dura a lungo...
> 
> ...



E a quelli mi sto attenendo... che ho detto io?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Di quale condanna stiamo parlando?
> Che il tradimento faccia male lo so anch'io, che le ragioni per cui venga commesso facciano ancora più male lo credo vero... ma non esiste una condanna, nessuno che ci obblighi a distruggere la nostra vita inseguendo quella di un'altra persona. A un certo punto occorre uscirne fuori per stare bene e ricominciare a vivere la nostra vita.
> Occorre rendersene conto se è il momento e quando è il momento.
> Se dopo anni ancora si è lì a macerare sul tradimento, sul come sia successo, a porsi dubbi e a stare male, credo sia opportuno cominciare a interrogarsi sul senso della nostra vita, e prendere una decisione per migliorarla.
> ...



Ciao

senti, tu hai portato l'argomento che si muore, e che allora bisogna godersi quello che resta,
degli anni che ci restano da vivere ... di lasciare dietro di noi il passato ... ecc. 

Quando stai veramente lì, un tradimento ti sembra una cazzata. Ma non nel senso, 
che per l'amore che vi è si dimentica tutto e si ricomincia. Ma nel senso, bello mio
o t'imbocchi le maniche e cresci più veloce dei tuoi pensieri, o se no ciao. 
Perché non si ha tempo da perdere ... tra terapie ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
> Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
> E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi. E che per noi è solo grande egoismo.
> Chi ci aiuta?
> ...


Gaudeamus igitur, scurdammoce o passato.
Tu mi inQUUUUieti tantissimo Danny.
Perchè mi sembri una pentola a pressione che qualcuno per scommessa ha lasciato sul fuoco.
Ti auguro di sbagliarMI.


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E invece è accaduto il contrario.
> Forse non esiste una regola valida per tutti...
> O forse non esiste neppure una regola, ma una situazione che va compresa ogni volta.


Danny, a me dispiace insistere e sinceramente spero di avere torto su tutto, ma la convinzione
che ho è che lei non abbia scelto te ma la situazione che rappresenti.
Una scelta di comodo.
Se ti basta, tutti felici e contenti, solo non vorrei vedere un giorno un thread intitolato "Terza parte".


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Danny, a me dispiace insistere e sinceramente spero di avere torto su tutto, ma la convinzione
> che ho è che lei non abbia scelto te ma la situazione che rappresenti.
> Una scelta di comodo.
> Se ti basta, tutti felici e contenti, solo non vorrei vedere un giorno un thread intitolato "Terza parte".


quoto tristemente


----------



## nicola (12 Marzo 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Si possono dire tante parole, fare tante considerazioni. Due anni non sono tanti se si ama o si è amato davvero.* Il tradimento non frantuma soltanto l'immagine che avevamo del nostro partner, ma la nostra stessa identità. Ci guardiamo indietro e scopriamo che abbiamo vissuto una vita irreale, immaginaria*. Come ci si può più fidare di una persona che ha violato la nostra intimità? Il tempo mitiga certamente il dolore ma non credo che possa tornare la fiducia. Ricominciamo a dare un valore reale alle cose, non stiamo mica parlando di un errore qualsiasi. Il vecchio rapporto non potrà tornare, magari se ne potrà costruire uno nuovo ma non credo, parlo almeno per la mia esperienza personale, che sarà mai più come prima. E' vero che dovremmo amare anche i difetti del nostro partner e perdonarne anche gli errori, ma a me, personalmente, risulta impossibile. La cosa importante non è ritrovare *la fiducia nel partner ma ritrovarla in se stessi*. A quel punto torneremo finalmente liberi e cominceremo a pensare al passato con un sorriso benevolo, come tutte le ferite che lasciano tracce ma aiutano a crescere. Un grosso in bocca al lupo Homer.


Non ti conosco, è la prima volta che leggo un tuo intervento e lo trovo di una realtà così simile alla mia che mi sembra averlo scritto io. Aggiungo solo che guardandola lei non sarà mai più la stessa donna che ha vissuto con me tanti anni.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> senti, tu hai portato l'argomento che si muore, e che allora bisogna godersi quello che resta,
> degli anni che ci restano da vivere ... di lasciare dietro di noi il passato ... ecc.
> ...


Lì ci sono stato.
Lì ho visto capitarci altre persone.
E restarci.
La maggior parte di noi vive come se fosse eterna e perde tempo stando dietro a cose di futile conto.
Digita "cacca di cane" su Google e capirai quante persone si accapigliano per gli escrementi degli animali domestici. Ho assistito a incontri pubblici con litigate in diretta su questo argomento, e ho trovato questa cosa stupida. Fortemente stupida, perché problemi ben più grossi non erano presi neppure in considerazione, neppure capiti.
Conosco gente che viene in assemblea condominiale e rompe il cazzo per problemi da niente. Gente che gode di lamentarsi di continuo. Che butta sugli altri sempre i propri problemi. Senza bilanciarli con un po' di propositività.
I dolori colpiscono chiunque, ma è necessario uscirne fuori, essendo consapevoli di quello che comporta uscirne fuori, ma soprattutto occorre la volontà.
Se dopo anni si è ancora lì a rimuginare su un tradimento, c'è un problema, che non è solo il tradimento. 
E va capito cos'è.
Poi possiamo continuare a sfogarci qui e altrove, invocando una fiducia latente, una colpa dell'altro che non la alimenta, le scelte di convenienza, a godere del dolore altrui.
Ma la vita è nostra, le scelte sono nostre. Niente è colpa di altri.
Fino a un certo punto siamo liberi di scegliere.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gaudeamus igitur, scurdammoce o passato.
> Tu mi inQUUUUieti tantissimo Danny.
> Perchè *mi sembri una pentola a pressione* che qualcuno per scommessa ha lasciato sul fuoco.
> Ti auguro di sbagliarMI.


Mai stato così tranquillo e sereno.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lì ci sono stato.
> Lì ho visto capitarci altre persone.
> E restarci.
> La maggior parte di noi vive come se fosse eterna e perde tempo stando dietro a cose di futile conto.
> ...


Ciao

ma non sto mica masticando sul mio tradimento? Quello è tema chiuso. 
E ognuno prende il tempo di qui ha bisogno per ricucire ... 
Ma la tua ricetta, a me, sa tanto di uno che per paura se la suona e se la canta ... 
Toccando anche l'assurdo ... Ma forse tutto è assurdo ... 
Come ho già detto, stai bene? OK ... è la cosa importante ... 



sienne


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Quel che non capiamo è che il tradimento per chi tradisce non è una coltellata rivolta contro di noi e neppure un atto criminale.
> Ma proprio un atto d'amore. Amore carnale o amore spirituale, ma sempre d'amore si tratta.
> E noi scopriamo che anche un atto d'amore può fare male, ed è proprio quello che ci tocca di sopportare, il dolore di non farne parte, di quell'amore che non è stato per noi. E che per noi è solo grande egoismo.
> Chi ci aiuta?
> ...



Caro Danny.lo sai che ti sono''amico'',ci siamo messaggiati un sacco di volte,pero'scusa il rosso e'cavolata enorme.Ma chi ti ha detto una simile idiozia????


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> ma non sto mica masticando sul mio tradimento? Quello è tema chiuso.
> E ognuno prende il tempo di qui ha bisogno per ricucire ...
> ...


Uno dei più bei consigli che mi hanno dato entrando qui era di lavorare su me stesso, capire cosa volevo, stare bene con me stesso. 
In questo tempo mi sono impegnato per farlo.
Scrive queste cose con maggiore serenità proprio perché ho raggiunto una consapevolezze maggiore rispetto a prima. Non voglio dire che ho una consapevolezza totale, sarei presuntuoso. Nessuno di noi può averla.
Dico che capisco maggiormente, un po' di più, limiti e problemi che c'erano in me e che sfociavano nella coppia.
E mi sono sforzato di porvi rimedio, per stare meglio e gradualmente stare bene.
Altrettanto ha fatto mia moglie. Ci siamo confrontati a lungo e in certi momenti questo è stato determinante per una crescita di coppia che però parte dalla crescita della singola persona.
Vi è la volontà, questo sì, questa è la parte necessaria.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Danny.lo sai che ti sono''amico'',ci siamo messaggiati un sacco di volte,pero'scusa il rosso e'cavolata enorme.Ma chi ti ha detto una simile idiozia????



Mi riferivo a alcuni casi, Lothar.
Quando si tradisce una volta... alla base spesso c'è un'infatuazione, che nasconde spesso una ricerca d'amore... un bisogno di essere amati... a volte non si ama neppure l'altro, ma si cerca un qualche modo per amare di più noi stessi...
So anch'io che non è sempre così. 
E perlomeno, non è sempre così palese.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> 
> E' proprio questa una condizione necessaria.



Ognuno di noi e diverso non a caso nel forum pur di sostenere
le nostre opinioni raccontiamo un po'del nostro vissuto.
Ma se per stare meglio apparentemente, per quieto vivere
dobbiamo nascondere la polvere sotto il tappeto e comportarci
come se niente fosse perche quello/a sono in difficoltà (e fattemi
 il piacere come direbbe Toto) NO E NO E NO! E che cazzo! A spassartela
va bene ma mo'ti vergogni di parlarne?! E NO E NO E NO! E se non 
ti piace apri quella cavolo di porta e addio (ma con firma dal avvocato
prima che ca' nissun e fess') invece di aspettarti mielosita e coccole al
infinito.Ah mo mi sento meglivviamente IO sono cosi che giusta o
sbagliata che sia....


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ONO E NO E NO! E che cazzo! A spassartela
> va bene ma *mo'ti vergogni* di parlarne?! E NO E NO E NO! *E se non
> ti piace apri quella cavolo di porta e addio* (ma con *firma dal avvocato*
> prima che ca' nissun e fess') invece di aspettarti mielosita e coccole al
> infinito.Ah mo mi sento meglio.


Secondo te, lei davvero si vergogna a parlarne o ha solo paura di farlo?
E un rapporto improntato sulla paura può funzionare?


----------



## lothar57 (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi riferivo a alcuni casi, Lothar.
> Quando si tradisce una volta... alla base spesso c'è un'infatuazione, che nasconde spesso una ricerca d'amore... un bisogno di essere amati... a volte non si ama neppure l'altro, ma si cerca un qualche modo per amare di più noi stessi...
> So anch'io che non è sempre così.
> E perlomeno, non è sempre così palese.



Ma Danny..non saprei,io credo che tua moglie abbia fatto come il sottoscritto...dopo tanti anni da sposati,voler provare la trasgressione.
Poi e'chiaro che con il tempo,l''altro/a''diventa importante..pero'guarda ho appena sentito la mia ''amica'',purtroppo lontanissima...tante belle frasi...ma amore mai nominato.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Secondo te, lei davvero si vergogna a parlarne o ha solo paura di farlo?
> E un rapporto improntato sulla paura può funzionare?



Paura? La paura di chiarire in un rapporto matrimoniale tra adulti 
non deve esistere soprattutto dopo un fatto grave del genere a meno
che non sia sposata a Jack lo Squartatore .....Vergogna forse
perche chissa quante ne ha combinate ma a combinarle non
si vergognava....Vigliacca sicuro.Io cmq sono sempre del idea
che troppa analisi psicologica per cercare i motivi del tradimento
non fa bene.Fino ad un certo punto che poi diventa psicologia da 4
soldi e oltre che cornuto uno diventa anche coglione....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mai stato così tranquillo e sereno.


Appunto.
Danny, a me poi fa piacere se per te è stata una passeggiata, figurati.
Solo che quando ti leggo ho tutt'altra impressione.
Ho l'impressione di una persona che si sta affannando a costruire un castello di teorie a supporto della tesi che vorrebbe si dimostrasse.
Non so come spiegarmi.
Il tradimento è inganno: è fatto di bugie, è l'operato della parte oscura di chi abbiamo a fianco, una parte che non ci è dato di vedere.
Scoprendo il tradimento noi di quella parte vediamo solo la punta dell'iceberg.
Di tutto l'iceberg non serve magari che noi vediamo tutto tutto, ma c'è una parte che, se vogliamo restare con quella persona, dobbiamo vedere: le motivazioni. Non i motivi, le motivazioni.
Sulla base della conoscenza di quelle motivazioni poi, possiamo operare una scelta.
Le motivazioni sono spesso profonde, complesse, ma sostanzialmente sono quelle che possono farti capire se il tradimento è stato un episodio oppure se è stato un sintomo di una situazione critica per la coppia.
Ma su quelle motivazioni spesso noi non abbiamo nessun controllo, proprio quando sono intime dell'altro.
Tu mi dai l'impressione di non accettare questo.
Allora parli di tradimento sempre come conseguenza di un altro amore e pitipim e patapam e cerchi di razionalizzare tirando fuori che siamo qui di passaggio, la vita è breve e un sacco di luoghi comuni che ti potrei rovesciare come calzini in un nanosecondo.
Da quello che hai scritto invece l'impressione che ho avuto è quella di un uomo che ha sempre avuto una certa immagine della sua compagna... e che quando questa immagine è andata a pezzi ha cercato di ricostruirla, ripigliando ogni pezzettino, incurante che i bordi non collimassero più.
Ti stai tenacemente ostinando a ricostruire quell'immagine perchè ti tranquillizza, perchè la ami.
Ma devi fare i conti con il fatto che proprio tua moglie ti ha detto che in quell'immagine non si riconosce più, secondo me. E forse è stato un momento di sincerità, non di rabbia.
Perchè è vero: certi tradimenti non sono facili da accettare neppure per il traditore, che magari è venuto meno ai suoi stessi princìpi... ma l'ha fatto.
E dal momento che tu le preconfezioni una giustificazione alle sue azioni, lei non andrà ad interrogarsi sulle motivazioni.
Bisogna partire sempre dall'osservazione dei fatti, per enunciare le teorie... ed i fatti, tutto l'iceberg, li conosce solo lei.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Paura? La paura di chiarire in un rapporto matrimoniale tra adulti
> non deve esistere soprattutto dopo un fatto grave del genere a meno
> che non sia sposata a Jack lo Squartatore .....Vergogna forse
> perche chissa quante ne ha combinate ma a combinarle non
> ...



L'analisi psicologica no... ma uno sforzarsi di mettersi nei panni dell'altro...
giusto per evitare un  finale gattopardiano...
Se un tradimento è avvenuto una ragione c'è, almeno comprendere quella per tentare
di trovare una soluzione... e soprattutto un nuovo equilibrio. Tutto non può né deve tornare come prima, questo è sicuro.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Danny, a me poi fa piacere se per te è stata una passeggiata, figurati.
> Solo che quando ti leggo ho tutt'altra impressione.
> Ho l'impressione di una persona che si sta affannando a costruire un castello di teorie a supporto della tesi che vorrebbe si dimostrasse.
> ...



Ciao 

quoto ... :up:

doppelt hält besser -> doppio tiene meglio ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Danny, a me poi fa piacere s*e per te è stata una passeggiata*, figurati.
> Solo che quando ti leggo ho tutt'altra impressione.
> Ho l'impressione di una persona che si sta affannando a costruire un castello di teorie a supporto della tesi che vorrebbe si dimostrasse.
> ...



Primo neretto: per niente, non lo è stata e credo sia palese. Solo non mi va di accentuare la negatività di questo episodio ostinandomi a lamentarmi o a cercare colpe ad libitum. In questo cerco di essere propositivo: c'è un problema, lo si comprende e si cerca di risolverlo. 
Secondo neretto: assolutamente vero, è infatti questo il lavoro principale. Comprendere le motivazioni. E' un lavoro difficile, che presuppone anche dolore per entrambi nell'affrontarlo, ma indispensabile. Abbiamo iniziato da un po' a percorrerlo, mi accorgo che è necessaria una certa gradualità, trovare l'equilibrio richiede piccoli spostamenti volta per volta, non è facile per nessuno dei due farlo, per ragioni differenti. 
Terzo neretto: non ne sto parlando, perché riguarda una sfera intima che su questa piattaforma spesso non ha dato i risultati che volevo, ma ha dato origine a gossip estenuante. O molta negatività di conseguenza. La semplificazione è necessaria, e può innescare un dibattito in cui si dicono cose anche interessanti, senza andare nella profondità della situazione di cui si sta parlando. 
Quarto neretto: no, sta avvenendo proprio un processo inverso, sto cercando gradualmente di essere consapevole della nuova immagine di mia moglie, è un processo di conoscenza che parte dal tradimento, dalla situazione com'era prima per arrivare a me stesso e al rapporto con gli altri. E mia moglie sta andando alle radici del suo tradimento per comprenderne le ragioni. Ovvio che è un processo lungo, che richiede uno sforzo per superare rancori, paure, dolori, incomprensioni.
Un mese e mezzo fa ci eravamo promessi che avremmo sopportato i malumori reciproci, in questo lavoro. Abbiamo avuto qualche incomprensione nel frattempo, alcuni momenti di scoramento.
Ma la cosa più bella è avvenuta domenica. Mia moglie mi ha detto, mentre andavamo nel "nostro posto" in gita domenicale, "Mi sento come una persona che ha trovato l'approdo dopo una tempesta".
Frase che condivido.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per niente, non lo è stata e credo sia palese. Solo non mi va di accentuare la negatività di questo episodio ostinandomi a lamentarmi o a cercare colpe ad libitum. In questo cerco di essere propositivo: c'è un problema, lo si comprende e si cerca di risolverlo.
> Secondo neretto: assolutamente vero, è infatti questo il lavoro principale. Comprendere le motivazioni. E' un lavoro difficile, che presuppone anche dolore per entrambi nell'affrontarlo, ma indispensabile. Abbiamo iniziato da un po' a percorrerlo, mi accorgo che è necessaria una certa gradualità, trovare l'equilibrio richiede piccoli spostamenti volta per volta, non è facile per nessuno dei due farlo, per ragioni differenti.
> Terzo neretto: non ne sto parlando, perché riguarda una sfera intima che su questa piattaforma spesso non ha dato i risultati che volevo, ma ha dato origine a gossip estenuante. O molta negatività di conseguenza. La semplificazione è necessaria, e può innescare un dibattito in cui si dicono cose anche interessanti, senza andare nella profondità della situazione di cui si sta parlando.
> Quarto neretto: no, sta avvenendo proprio un processo inverso, sto cercando gradualmente di essere consapevole della nuova immagine di mia moglie, è un processo di conoscenza che parte dal tradimento, dalla situazione com'era prima per arrivare a me stesso e al rapporto con gli altri. E mia moglie sta andando alle radici del suo tradimento per comprenderne le ragioni. Ovvio che è un processo lungo, che richiede uno sforzo per superare rancori, paure, dolori, incomprensioni.
> ...


bene, sono felice se mi sbaglio e mi dispiace invece che tu ti sia sentito costretto a non parlare di certe cose per evitare spiacevoli commenti. Solo una cosa, mi permetto: non sempre ciò che ci è spiacevole ci è inutile. Lo dico perchè, quando sbarcai su questa spiaggia, certe cose che mi arrivarono come un pugno allo stomaco sul momento furono poi quelle alle quali mi aggrappai come ad un salvagente.


----------



## eagle (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Danny, a me poi fa piacere se per te è stata una passeggiata, figurati.
> Solo che quando ti leggo ho tutt'altra impressione.
> Ho l'impressione di una persona che si sta affannando a costruire un castello di teorie a supporto della tesi che vorrebbe si dimostrasse.
> ...


:applauso::applauso::applauso:


----------



## eagle (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao aquilotto, bello rileggerti. Come va?:smile:


Non male, direi. Forse anche io all'inizio ho attraversato una fase tipo quella di Danny. Ho cercato motivazioni, giustificazioni, mi sono fatto mille seghe mentali alla ricerca di sovrastrutture inesistenti. Concordo con chi sostiene che troppa psicologia può diventare patologica. Ho cominciato ad esternare senza freni a mia moglie tutti i miei malumori e la mia rabbia e la cosa mi fa stare bene. E' lei che deve riconquistarmi, non il contrario.
Danny, sono intervenuto poco sulla tua storia, se posso permettermi vorrei darti un consiglio. Diffida di frasi del tipo: "Mi sembra di vivere la quiete dopo la tempesta" ed ogni tanto sfoga la tua rabbia (civilmente, si intende), vedrai che ti sentirai più libero.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> L'analisi psicologica no... ma uno sforzarsi di mettersi nei panni dell'altro...
> giusto per evitare un  finale gattopardiano...
> Se un tradimento è avvenuto una ragione c'è, almeno comprendere quella per tentare
> di trovare una soluzione... e soprattutto un nuovo equilibrio. Tutto non può né deve tornare come prima, questo è sicuro.





Metterci nei panni del altro cercando giustificazioni allo
scopo di capire e di comprendere il tradimento subito?
Potrebbe essere il gesto di un amico/a che da una pacca sulla spalla
per consolare chi e stato trovato con le mani nella marmellata
e adesso se ne vergogna....Non il gesto di una persona che e stata ingannata
presa in giro, accoltelata alle spalle da parte di chi ha amato con tutto il cuore e a cui 
ha affidato la propria vita.A parte che i problemi non si risolvono
con le bugie e che rischiamo anche di beccarci la responsabilita
per il tradimento subito con ulteriori colpi al autostima.Esame di coscienza
si ma la colpa non e e non sara nostra.Ci sono anche altri modi di chiarirsi
penso prima che uno arrivi a tradirti.Cmq se prima il traditore, preso dalla foga
del sesso, non ha avuto modo di chiarirsi adesso ce l'ha.Lo facesse allora
perche piu di questo non gli si puo concedere....


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Non male, direi. Forse anche io all'inizio ho attraversato una fase tipo quella di Danny. Ho cercato motivazioni, giustificazioni, mi sono fatto mille seghe mentali alla ricerca di sovrastrutture inesistenti. Concordo con chi sostiene che troppa psicologia può diventare patologica. *Ho cominciato ad esternare senza freni a mia moglie tutti i miei malumori* e la mia rabbia e la cosa mi fa stare bene. E' lei che deve riconquistarmi, non il contrario.
> Danny, sono intervenuto poco sulla tua storia, se posso permettermi vorrei darti un consiglio. Diffida di frasi del tipo: "Mi sembra di vivere la quiete dopo la tempesta" ed ogni tanto *sfoga la tua rabbia* (civilmente, si intende), vedrai che ti sentirai più libero.



Fatto. La frase è successiva, infatti.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Metterci nei panni del altro cercando giustificazioni allo
> scopo di capire e di comprendere il tradimento subito?
> Potrebbe essere il gesto di un amico/a che da una pacca sulla spalla
> per consolare chi e stato trovato con le mani nella marmellata
> ...



Ciao 

chedire ... :smile:


peccato, che non si sono messi nella nostra pelle. 
Forse, perché pensavano di essere più furbi e non beccati?


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sara anche cosi...Almeno nel caso mio mi ha aiutato a metabolizzare
> un po'il veleno.Sembra un paradosso ma mi ha aiutata sapere ogni particolare
> perche quello che era stata la loro privacy segreta e stata violata e mi son sentita
> come tolto un peso enorme.Ovviamente mi rendo conto che forse non tutto e stato
> ...


Io sono d'accordo.
Però Homer non ce la fa per ora.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono d'accordo.
> Però Homer non ce la fa per ora.



E' proprio questo il punto.
Secondo te, perchè?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Secondo te, perchè?



Ciao 

non avevi scritto, che ci vuole l'amore e imparare ad accettare?
E hai fatto un elenco del perché loro non parlano? ... 

Proprio perché lei non vuole affrontare ... lui ha difficoltà. 
L'amore poco centra ... ma non viene alimentato così ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> bene, sono felice se mi sbaglio e mi dispiace invece che tu ti sia sentito costretto a non parlare di certe cose per evitare spiacevoli commenti. Solo una cosa, mi permetto: non sempre ciò che ci è spiacevole ci è inutile. Lo dico perchè, quando sbarcai su questa spiaggia, *certe cose che mi arrivarono come un pugno allo stomaco* sul momento furono poi quelle alle quali mi aggrappai come ad un salvagente.



Ci sono delle "verità" che possono fare male.
Ma che ci possono tornare utili. 
Tenendo conto che più che verità, sono punti di vista che ci sono scomodi.
Ma che evitano di restare troppo a lungo ancorati a determinate posizioni "comode".


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> non avevi scritto, che ci vuole l'amore e imparare ad accettare?
> E hai fatto un elenco del perché loro non parlano? ...
> ...


Io dico che non è solo colpa di lei.
Usciamo dal solito schema vittima/carnefice.
Usciamone un attimo, per trovare una soluzione. Ribaltiamo le consuetudini.
Se in due anni non si è risolto nulla, la strada che si è scelto è forse sbagliata.
L'impressione che ho dall'esterno è di una persona che sta difendendo i suoi spazi non per egoismo ma per paura delle conseguenze. Come mai questo, ancora, dopo così tanto tempo?


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> chedire ... :smile:
> 
> ...



Ciao Sienne.Fa sempre piacere leggere i tuoi commenti.
No non si sono mai messi nei nostri panni.Mai noi siamo state
piu furbe di loro...


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io dico che non è solo colpa di lei.
> Usciamo dal solito schema vittima/carnefice.
> Usciamone un attimo, per trovare una soluzione. Ribaltiamo le consuetudini.
> Se in due anni non si è risolto nulla, la strada che si è scelto è forse sbagliata.
> L'impressione che ho dall'esterno è di una persona che sta difendendo i suoi spazi non per egoismo ma per paura delle conseguenze. Come mai questo, ancora, dopo così tanto tempo?



Ciao danny

Homer, cosa può saperne delle motivazioni della moglie,
se lei non ne vuole parlare? Su che cosa lui può basare una 
propria riflessione? Può provare un'altro approccio con lei ... 
Può iniziare a costruirsi castelli in aria con possibili spiegazioni ecc. 

Sta a lei. Non si può stare a giustificare e spiegare 
tutto e il contrario di tutto ... e analizzarci all'infinito 
per sbloccare l'altra parte ... l'altra parte, potrebbe anche 
chiedere aiuto da fuori, se già vede, che il compagno ne soffre ... 
Lo potrebbe fare anche Homer ... 

sienne


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> OK, non voleva accoltellarmi, era un gesto d'amore, ma il coltello che ho nella schiena ora chi me lo toglie?
> Perché da solo con io ci arrivo e se lei sta li a compiangersi perché le fa impressione la scena
> io finisco morto dissanguato.


Eh sì. Funziona anche così.


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ciao Sienne.Fa sempre piacere leggere i tuoi commenti.
> No non si sono mai messi nei nostri panni.Mai noi siamo state
> piu furbe di loro...


Dottoressa ti sei mai chiesto la cosa ultima che ti ha fatto saltare la mosca al naso? Non quella che ti ha dato certezza ma quella che ti ha fatto venire i primi dubbi ... così tanto per fare 4 chiacchere


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

*Cmq avete rotto le scatole ... tutti*

Mai ho letto tanti messaggi da quotare insieme (ognuno magari per una parte o una frase) come oggi ... ebbasta :smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mai ho letto tanti messaggi da quotare insieme (ognuno magari per una parte o una frase) come oggi ... ebbasta :smile::smile::smile:


ciao lupacchiotto. Giorno di predatori, oggi


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ciao lupacchiotto. Giorno di predatori, oggi


Ciao bellezza ... bah sarà l'arrivo della bella stagione??


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

a me sembra assurdo, però ... 
dopo essere stata tradita, di dovermi fare pure le pippe mentali da sola,
del perché e come ... l'altra parte non né vuole parlare ... 

Che spiegazioni uno si può dare, dopo 20 anni di vita assieme?


sienne


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> a me sembra assurdo, però ...
> dopo essere stata tradita, di dovermi fare pure le pippe mentali da sola,
> ...


Appunto ... dopo 20 anni ... che spiegazione vorresti/vorrei? Io non lo so se ne vorrei ... almeno al momento


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny
> 
> Homer, cosa può saperne delle motivazioni della moglie,
> *se lei non ne vuole parlare?* Su che cosa lui può basare una
> ...


Lei non deve parlare del tradimento...
Loro due devono parlare  della loro coppia. Parlare di loro come persone. 
Chiarire il loro rapporto. Non quello di lei con l'altro.
Questo può essere un approccio iniziale.
L'altro... lasciamolo stare... è finita... va bene, non va bene... è finita...
ma tu, moglie, io marito, cosa vogliamo insieme?
Cosa mi aspetto stando insieme con te?
Cosa ti aspetti tu da me?
Possiamo ripartire?
Come possiamo ripartire?


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Appunto ... dopo 20 anni ... che spiegazione vorresti/vorrei? Io non lo so se ne vorrei ... almeno al momento


Vorrei la stessa spiegazione che si da lei, vorrei una donna che non la risolve con 
un "non so, è successo" come la figlia del conte Mascetti.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Lei non deve parlare del tradimento...
> Loro due devono parlare  della loro coppia. Parlare di loro come persone.
> Chiarire il loro rapporto. Non quello di lei con l'altro.
> Questo può essere un approccio iniziale.
> ...



Ciao danny

certo, tutto il pacchetto ... 
ma cosa intendi, di non parlare del tradimento? 
Quello che vi era tra loro due? Dipende ... dipende dalla storia. 
E del mentre, durante il tradimento, anche no? Ma erano una coppia?!
E lì, a volte, qualche spiegazione ci vuole ... proprio per poter anche 
riscrivere la storia ... per capire, con chi si ha a che fare realmente ecc. 

sienne


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Primo neretto: per niente, non lo è stata e credo sia palese. Solo non mi va di accentuare la negatività di questo episodio ostinandomi a lamentarmi o a cercare colpe ad libitum. In questo cerco di essere propositivo: c'è un problema, lo si comprende e si cerca di risolverlo.
> Secondo neretto: assolutamente vero, è infatti questo il lavoro principale. Comprendere le motivazioni. E' un lavoro difficile, che presuppone anche dolore per entrambi nell'affrontarlo, ma indispensabile. Abbiamo iniziato da un po' a percorrerlo, mi accorgo che è necessaria una certa gradualità, trovare l'equilibrio richiede piccoli spostamenti volta per volta, non è facile per nessuno dei due farlo, per ragioni differenti.
> Terzo neretto: non ne sto parlando, perché riguarda una sfera intima che su questa piattaforma spesso non ha dato i risultati che volevo, ma ha dato origine a gossip estenuante. O molta negatività di conseguenza. La semplificazione è necessaria, e può innescare un dibattito in cui si dicono cose anche interessanti, senza andare nella profondità della situazione di cui si sta parlando.
> Quarto neretto: no, sta avvenendo proprio un processo inverso, sto cercando gradualmente di essere consapevole della nuova immagine di mia moglie, è un processo di conoscenza che parte dal tradimento, dalla situazione com'era prima per arrivare a me stesso e al rapporto con gli altri. E mia moglie sta andando alle radici del suo tradimento per comprenderne le ragioni. Ovvio che è un processo lungo, che richiede uno sforzo per superare rancori, paure, dolori, incomprensioni.
> ...


Ma che cazzo serve allora rivolgersi ad un forum per "risolversi" i propri problemi?...

vai a pagamento da uno strizzacervelli che solo per la pagnotta, ti dira' le cose che t'aspetti di ascoltare e te le infiocchettera' anche alla perfezione......:mrgreen:

qua i guanti bianchi nun li tenemo..o meglio erano bianchi ma mo' so' color marron....:mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> ny;1290600]Non si dice tutto perché quel "tutto" si ha paura che possa sconvolgere per sempre l'altra persona.
> Cosa vuoi dire a tuo marito, a tua moglie?
> Che ti sei innamorato di un'altro/a?
> Che stavate bene insieme?
> ...


Intravedo una specie di romanticismo nel tuo modo di raccontare
il tradimento.*Come una sorta di coccola verso chi ha tradito proprio
perche aveva bisogno di amore.*Peccato che io non trovo niente di romantico
nel tradimento.Possiamo fare tutte le analisi che vogliamo per consolarci
e per zittire noi stessi cercando di mantenere un equilibrio ma il fatto e
che una volta scoppiata la bomba i primi e unici che vanno a pezzi siamo noi.
Ci disintegriamo.Sofferenza, dolore, tendenze autodistruttive....A noi chi ci aiuta?
Quelli se la sono spassata e dal psicoterapeuta finiamo noi, i psicofarmaci ce li
prendiamo noi, il dolore dentro per l'inganno ce lo portiamo noi.E loro? Loro hanno
bisogno d'affetto e compressione e perdono?! Loro non devono neanche parlarne
perche soffrono?! No.Semplicemente se ci amano come dicono e rimangono
devono fare come diciamo noi.Senno trovassero il coraggio di andare a quel paese...[/QUOTE]
Danny ha necessità di creder questo che può essere la sua realtà ( del suo caso intendo) come no ma è quello che difende strenuamente per evitare un suo crollo, atteggiamento comprensibile anche se non sempre giustificabile


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Vorrei la stessa spiegazione che si da lei, vorrei una donna che non la risolve con
> un "*non so, è successo*" come la figlia del conte Mascetti.


:risata::risata::risata:ma è questa la spiegazione più semplice, più razionale che ti può dare in una cosa che di razionale non ha nulla ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> l'aiuto di qui parla Dany è,
> di riprenderci e riamarci ...
> ...


Se intende riprendersi se stesso e di amare nuovamente se stesso ok, se intendi la coppia non sempre e possibile e non dipende necessariamente dalla nostra volontà ma anche e soprattutto da quella dell'altro nelle parole ma soprattutto nei fatti ... Chi vivrà vedrà chioserei


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny
> 
> certo, tutto il pacchetto ...
> *ma cosa intendi, di non parlare del tradimento?
> ...



Di non affannarsi a pretenderlo da lei se ora non vuole.
Prima la coppia va rinsaldata, i rapporti chiariti, le incomprensioni smussate.
Vanno espresse e condivise le nostre emozioni, i nostri sentimenti, i nostri problemi.
Il resto verrà, e ne sono sicuro, dopo, quando noi come coppia ci saremo compresi e accettati, o forse mai, ma a quel punto neppure per noi sarà indispensabile conoscere tutti i particolari: avremo l'essenziale, quello che riguarda il nostro rapporto, quello che lo tiene insieme.
E' ovvio che la loro storia raccontata può avere su di noi un effetto benefico, in alcuni casi, per le stesse modalità  che alcuni di voi hanno espresso e che condivido.
Ma il pretendere di saperlo ci può allontanare dall'obiettivo di ritrovare la serenità di coppia, e ci fa stare male.
Quello che dico è di partire da un'altro punto per arrivare allo stesso obiettivo.
Che è quello di "ritrovarsi" insieme.


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:ma è questa la spiegazione più semplice, più razionale che ti può dare in una cosa che di razionale non ha nulla ...



Ciao 

e già ... cose che accadano ... così ... 
mattonelle che cascano dal cielo ... 
perdi una scarpa camminando ... 
ti rasi a zero, invece di farti la barba ... 
ti scopi il vicino ...

che mondo sbadato ... 

poi se ti scappa la mano in cucina e getti troppo sale,
ma potevi fare attenzione ... certe cose, 
non dovrebbero accadere ... 


sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se *intende riprendersi se stesso e di amare nuovamente se stesso ok*, se intendi la coppia non sempre e possibile e non dipende necessariamente dalla nostra volontà ma anche e soprattutto da quella dell'altro nelle parole ma soprattutto nei fatti ... Chi vivrà vedrà chioserei


Esattamente.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Dottoressa ti sei mai chiesto la cosa ultima che ti ha fatto saltare la mosca al naso? Non quella che ti ha dato certezza ma quella che ti ha fatto venire i primi dubbi ... così tanto per fare 4 chiacchere


 Gia che era deciso a portarmela m'aveva fatto girare le scatole.E glielo avevo detto.E litigavamo tutti i giorni e lui mi tranquilizzava.Cercavo altre ma niente.E quando una fa dei turni di 12 ore ed è sola con 2 figli senza sostegno non è che puo stare a pensare al pisello del proprio marito dalla mattina alla sera...Poi la difendeva troppo, distaccatato da me e
dai bimbi e ossessione per la cura del proprio fisico.Bastano?


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Di non affannarsi a pretenderlo da lei se ora non vuole.
> Prima la coppia va rinsaldata, i rapporti chiariti, le incomprensioni smussate.
> Vanno espresse e condivise le nostre emozioni, i nostri sentimenti, i nostri problemi.
> Il resto verrà, e ne sono sicuro, dopo, quando noi come coppia ci saremo compresi e accettati, o forse mai, ma a quel punto neppure per noi sarà indispensabile conoscere tutti i particolari: avremo l'essenziale, quello che riguarda il nostro rapporto, quello che lo tiene insieme.
> ...



Ciao danny

non ci sono regole ... 
e dipende veramente tanto dal tradimento. 
Nel mio caso, credimi ... più che una parola sul loro rapporto,
che non iniziava e finiva con una scopata, 
ma comprendeva anche me ... piani su di me ... 


sienne


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Gia che era deciso a portarmela m'aveva fatto girare le scatole.E glielo avevo detto.E litigavamo tutti i giorni e lui mi tranquilizzava.Cercavo altre ma niente.*E quando una fa dei turni di 12 ore ed è sola con 2 figli senza sostegno non è che puo stare a pensare al pisello del proprio marito dalla mattina alla sera*...


Non mi dire che ti ha pure detto che si sentiva trascurato ...


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> :risata::risata::risata:ma è questa la spiegazione più semplice, più razionale che ti può dare in una cosa che di razionale non ha nulla ...


Non c'è problema, è la stessa mia risposta alla sua domanda "perché le mie cose sono in strada?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> e già ... cose che accadano ... così ...
> mattonelle che cascano dal cielo ...
> ...


E già proprio un mondo sbadato


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo s*erve allora rivolgersi ad un forum per "risolversi" i propri problemi?*...
> 
> vai a pagamento da uno strizzacervelli che solo per la pagnotta, ti dira' le cose che t'aspetti di ascoltare e te le infiocchettera' anche alla perfezione......:mrgreen:
> 
> qua i guanti bianchi nun li tenemo..o meglio erano bianchi ma mo' so' color marron....:mrgreen:



Secondo te un forum risolve i problemi?
E anche gli amici ti risolvono i problemi?
In rari casi... e devono essere proprio amici, disinteressati... non essere motivati da gelosie, invidie... e quanti amici invidiosi, pronti a sparlare della moglie del marito, invidiosi della felicità degli altri ho incontrato...
Nella maggior parte dei casi alcune persone positive ti possono dare buoni o ottimi consigli o ancor meglio fornirti una valvola di sfogo oppure possono fungere da valido specchio in cui confrontarsi.
Ma i problemi te li risolvi tu, da solo, sempre, confidando in te stesso e nelle tue capacità e nella fermezza dei tuoi obiettivi.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Di quale condanna stiamo parlando?
> Che il tradimento faccia male lo so anch'io, che le ragioni per cui venga commesso facciano ancora più male lo credo vero... ma non esiste una condanna, nessuno che ci obblighi a distruggere la nostra vita inseguendo quella di un'altra persona. A un certo punto occorre uscirne fuori per stare bene e ricominciare a vivere la nostra vita.
> Occorre rendersene conto se è il momento e quando è il momento.
> *Se dopo anni ancora si è lì a macerare sul tradimento, sul come sia successo, a porsi dubbi e a stare male, credo sia opportuno cominciare a interrogarsi sul senso della nostra vita, e prendere una decisione per migliorarla.*
> ...


Ho capito tu hai perdonato tua moglie e non ripensi mai a ciò che è successo e se ci ripensi sei convinto che lei lo abbia fatto per amore ( per lui ovvio ) e quindi resti sereno.ah ma così fai bene se hai superato il tutto certo che non ci sono problemi, risolti


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny
> 
> non ci sono regole ...
> e dipende veramente tanto dal tradimento.
> ...


:up:
E' in questi momenti che esce la realtà del rapporto con l'altra persona.
E l'altra persona. Per quello che è.
E spesso è una delusione.


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Non c'è problema, è la stessa mia risposta alla sua domanda "*perché le mie cose sono in strada*?" :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Eh già ... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Gia che era deciso a portarmela m'aveva fatto girare le scatole.E glielo avevo detto.E litigavamo tutti i giorni e lui mi tranquilizzava.Cercavo altre ma niente.E quando una fa dei turni di 12 ore ed è sola con 2 figli senza sostegno non è che puo stare a pensare al pisello del proprio marito dalla mattina alla sera...Poi la difendeva troppo, distaccatato da me e
> dai bimbi e ossessione per la cura del proprio fisico.Bastano?


Sorbole se bastano ... avanzerebbero pure


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Danny.lo sai che ti sono''amico'',ci siamo messaggiati un sacco di volte,pero'scusa il rosso e'cavolata enorme.Ma chi ti ha detto una simile idiozia????


La moglie ?:singleeye: Ipotizzo eh


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Appunto.
> Danny, a me poi fa piacere se per te è stata una passeggiata, figurati.
> Solo che quando ti leggo ho tutt'altra impressione.
> Ho l'impressione di una persona che si sta affannando a costruire un castello di teorie a supporto della tesi che vorrebbe si dimostrasse.
> ...


Non so se lui ha compreso ma io ti quoto con ardente furore


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> :up:
> E' in questi momenti che esce la realtà del rapporto con l'altra persona.
> E l'altra persona. Per quello che è.
> E spesso è una delusione.



Ciao 

guarda, più che delusione, a me è dispiaciuto tantissimo per lui. 
Quando ha realizzato ... è stato lui a non perdonarsi .... 
E non si può vivere così ... gli ho dato tempo, tanto ... 

sienne


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ho capito tu hai perdonato tua moglie e *non ripensi mai* a ciò che è successo e se ci *ripensi sei convinto che lei lo abbia fatto per amore* ( per lui ovvio ) e quindi resti sereno.ah ma così fai bene se hai superato il tutto certo che non ci sono problemi, risolti


Ho voluto dire questo?
No, questa è una tua interpretazione sulla base delle tue esperienze.
Falso il primo neretto, il secondo pure.


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> La moglie ?:singleeye: Ipotizzo eh



No, no... assolutamente. Leggetevi di più e troverete le risposte qui.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non mi dire che ti ha pure detto che si sentiva trascurato ...


Adesso partiamo con un nuovo capitolo.Quando partorii il primo
figlio e 1 anno prima del parto non lavoravo...Mi aveva detto che non voleva che rischiassi
per la gravidanza.E vabbe.Lui faceva turni estenuanti, 12 ore, 24 ore, visite private.Io? Da
sola.I primi tempi che stavo in questo paese e non conoscevo nessuno.MAI
un fine settimana e qualche volta una pizza.Mi ero imparata a memoria tutte le serie TV
leggevo libri, facevo torte....Po i bimbi sono nati.C'era bisogno di soldi.Iniziai a lavorare
ma i turni mica li comando io! Mi porto la zoccola in modo che potessimo passare
piu tempo io e lui ed alla fine invece di stare piu tempo con me si e scopato a lei.Chiaro?


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adesso partiamo con un nuovo capitolo.Quando partorii il primo
> figlio e 1 anno prima del parto non lavoravo...Mi aveva detto che non voleva che rischiassi
> per la gravidanza.E vabbe.Lui faceva turni estenuanti, 12 ore, 24 ore, visite private.Io? Da
> sola.I primi tempi che stavo in questo paese e non conoscevo nessuno.MAI
> ...


Guarda che non volevo farti arrabbiare ... è da un pò che ti leggevo "carica" e il mio è stato solo un modo per farti scaricare un pò ... poi l'avatar l'ho tenuto per te 
Ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adesso partiamo con un nuovo capitolo.Quando partorii il primo
> figlio e 1 anno prima del parto non lavoravo...Mi aveva detto che non voleva che rischiassi
> per la gravidanza.E vabbe.Lui faceva turni estenuanti, 12 ore, 24 ore, visite private.Io? Da
> sola.I primi tempi che stavo in questo paese e non conoscevo nessuno.MAI
> ...


Se scopava la babysitter?...

ma che omino banale...


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> guarda, più che delusione, *a me è dispiaciuto tantissimo per lui*.
> Quando ha realizzato ... è stato lui a non perdonarsi ....
> ...


Ci sono dei tradimenti che sanciscono la fine della coppia.
Viene a galla qualcosa che non ci piace più.
Altri che sono invece conseguenza di una coppia già finita.
Poi ci sono le crisi, di coppia o personali... 
Ogni storia viaggia sui binari che le sono propri.
Basta capire quali sono i nostri e comprendere se si può rientrare, se ci interessa farlo,
cosa ci lega a questa persona ancora. 
In che senso ti è dispiaciuto per lui?


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Io dico che non è solo colpa di lei.
> Usciamo dal solito schema vittima/carnefice.
> Usciamone un attimo, per trovare una soluzione. Ribaltiamo le consuetudini.
> Se in due anni non si è risolto nulla, la strada che si è scelto è forse sbagliata.
> L'impressione che ho dall'esterno è di una persona che sta difendendo i suoi spazi non per egoismo ma per paura delle conseguenze. Come mai questo, ancora, dopo così tanto tempo?





danny ha detto:


> Lei non deve parlare del tradimento...
> Loro due devono parlare  della loro coppia. Parlare di loro come persone.
> Chiarire il loro rapporto. Non quello di lei con l'altro.
> Questo può essere un approccio iniziale.
> ...



Senti Danny, ho avuto con mia moglie, dopo il suo tradimento, una buona dose di empatia per cercare di comprendere il suo gesto, ma quando ho iniziato a percepire che si stava sedendo bella e comoda su questa mia disponibilità a comprenderla, lì mi sono bloccato (prima differenza tra me e te, non che la voglia mettere sul personale, era solo per fare un esempio). Ho pensato, ma perchè sto qui io a sbattermi a capire, a vedere, a fare a disfare, quando è più giusto che sia lei a tirasi su le maniche e lavorare per la coppia? Il nulla.....
Dopo i primi mesi di delirio, dove ogni occasione era buona per litigare, sono passato ad una fase in cui tenevo perennemente il muso senza più parlare/parlarne, ero rinchiuso nel mio orgoglio di marito ferito che, se da una parte poteva essere deleterio per la coppia, dall'altra aveva un suo senso (vedi sopra). Adesso siamo in quella fase in cui l'argomento tradimento è un tabù e, ammetto, questa situazione va bene anche a me, non perchè abbia risolto i miei problemi anzi, ma perchè a ripensare ai bruttissimi momenti passati in cui ne parlavamo mi viene la pelle d'oca. Mia moglie non ha giustificazioni del suo gesto, quelle poche che mi ha dato sono di una stupidità tale che ho rinunciato subito ad approfondire. Il problema non sono io, è lei, l'argomento le fa paura solo a nominarlo. Sta malissimo, lo si percepisce nel suo volto, quando mi capita alle volte di farci battute, si blocca come un sasso, sa di avere fatto una grossa cazzata, ma non ha le capacità e l'autonomia per uscirne fuori. Non sono bravo a spiegarmi, ma spero tu abbia capito. Adesso la situazione a casa è tranquilla ma NON risolta, ma a questo punto non me ne frega più nulla (anche se ci soffro), da solo non ce la faccio a portare anche la croce del traditore. Due anni fa se mi avessero detto che sarei diventato così e avrei parlato e scritto queste cose, non ci avrei scommesso un euro e invece.....lasciamo che il tempo faccia il suo corso.


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

la fiducia persa...è una grande stronzata.
un opinione, un sentire fatto di mille cliccè.
La fiducia se conosci chi ti sta accanto
 non la perdi neanche nel momento.
non la perdi mai.
anzi è proprio per quella fiducia che
 ancora riponi che in fondo resti.

il tradimento scombussola i piani, vacilla le certezze,
ti può far urlare di dolore...

scambi la perdita di fiducia con la perdita del senso d'appartenenza,
che ti fa sentire vuote le parole che ti dice, i gesti che fa.
sono veri e forse ora lo sono ancora di più, sei tu a non sentirli più cosi. 
questo si, accade e molto più frequentemente.


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la fiducia persa...è una grande stronzata.
> un opinione, un sentire fatto di mille cliccè.
> La fiducia se conosci chi ti sta accanto
> non la perdi neanche nel momento.
> ...


Ci sto riflettendo, può anche essere come dici te.


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Guarda che non volevo farti arrabbiare ... è da un pò che ti leggevo "carica" e il mio è stato solo un modo per farti scaricare un pò ... poi l'avatar l'ho tenuto per te
> Ti abbraccio forte



Scusa.E grazie del avatar ('na meravigliaaaa).La mia di storia
pero  e una delle piu surreali e figurati che adesso sto bene


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci sto riflettendo, può anche essere come dici te.


come no...vi danno n'inculata che non v'aspettereste pero' riponete sempre fiducia in loro...

studiate da Gesu' proprio...Santi, minimo ve dovrebbero fa'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ci sono dei tradimenti che sanciscono la fine della coppia.
> Viene a galla qualcosa che non ci piace più.
> Altri che sono invece conseguenza di una coppia già finita.
> Poi ci sono le crisi, di coppia o personali...
> ...



Ciao 

stavamo passando un periodo particolare, già da troppo tempo. 
Lui è un pezzo di pane, veramente. Ma quando si è reso conto 
della vastità ecc. ... è crollato in una crisi profonda ... lo ha proprio
destabilizzato ... ha perso la fiducia in se stesso. Un su e giù ... 
Ancora oggi abbiamo contatto ... l'amore, non sempre basta ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> come no...vi danno n'inculata che non v'aspettereste pero' riponete sempre fiducia in loro...
> 
> studiate da Gesu' proprio...Santi, minimo ve dovrebbero fa'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


con l'invidia e il rancore ...ci si riduce come te.

parole del Santo Spider.


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> come no...vi danno n'inculata che non v'aspettereste pero' riponete sempre fiducia in loro...
> 
> studiate da Gesu' proprio...Santi, minimo ve dovrebbero fa'...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Non si è detto che non le si riponga fiducia ma la si percepisce diversamente


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Se scopava la babysitter?...
> 
> ma che omino banale...


Sai che gli rispondo ogni volta che si giustifica che ero troppo mamma? I MORTACCI TUA!


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti Danny, ho avuto con mia moglie, dopo il suo tradimento, una buona dose di empatia per cercare di comprendere il suo gesto, ma quando ho iniziato a percepire che si stava sedendo bella e comoda su questa mia disponibilità a comprenderla, lì mi sono bloccato (prima differenza tra me e te, non che la voglia mettere sul personale, era solo per fare un esempio). Ho pensato, *ma perchè sto qui io a sbattermi a capire, a vedere, a fare a disfare, quando è più giusto che sia lei a tirasi su le maniche e lavorare per la coppia*? Il nulla.....
> Dopo i primi mesi di delirio, dove ogni occasione era buona per litigare, *sono passato ad una fase in cui tenevo perennemente il muso* senza più parlare/parlarne, *ero rinchiuso nel mio orgoglio* di marito ferito che, se da una parte poteva essere deleterio per la coppia, dall'altra aveva un suo senso (vedi sopra). Adesso siamo in quella fase in cui l'argomento tradimento è un tabù e, ammetto, questa situazione va bene anche a me, non perchè abbia risolto i miei problemi anzi, ma perchè a ripensare ai bruttissimi momenti passati in cui ne parlavamo mi viene la pelle d'oca. *Mia moglie non ha giustificazioni del suo gesto, quelle poche che mi ha dato sono di una stupidità* tale che ho rinunciato subito ad approfondire. *Il problema non sono io, è lei*, l'argomento le fa paura solo a nominarlo. Sta malissimo, lo si percepisce nel suo volto, quando mi capita alle volte di farci battute, si blocca come un sasso, sa di avere fatto una grossa cazzata, ma non ha le capacità e l'autonomia per uscirne fuori. Non sono bravo a spiegarmi, ma spero tu abbia capito. A*desso la situazione a casa è tranquilla ma NON risolta*, ma a questo punto *non me ne frega più nulla (anche se ci soffro)*, da solo non ce la faccio a portare anche la croce del traditore. Due anni fa se mi avessero detto che sarei diventato così e avrei parlato e scritto queste cose, non ci avrei scommesso un euro, e invece.....lasciamo che il tempo faccia il suo corso.


Era questo a cui volevo arrivare.
Rifletti sui neretti.
Non avete fatto un percorso insieme, ma non perché lei non ne è stata capace, ma perché appunto non lo avete cercato insieme (so quanto è difficile...). La situazione come dici tu non è affatto risolta, la tranquillità è solo apparenza. E non è vero che non te ne frega più nulla, infatti ammetti di soffrire per questa situazione.
Vi posso consigliare un aiuto esterno, sempre se credete entrambi possa esservi utile per superare questa cosa?


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> con l'invidia e il rancore ...ci si riduce come te.
> 
> parole del Santo Spider.


l'invidia nun la conosco proprio, anzi...:mrgreen:

per il rancore, ne possiamo parlare ma e' piu' voglia di farti passare i guai (in tutti i sensi...:mrgreen solo per insegnarti come si sta sulla faccia della terra avendo avuto la sfortuna d'incocciare in uno come me e non in uno smidollato come te....:mrgreen: 

capisci la differans'?....(nun credo)...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> l'invidia nun la conosco proprio, anzi...:mrgreen:
> 
> per il rancore, ne possiamo parlare ma e' piu' voglia di farti passare i guai (in tutti i sensi...:mrgreen solo per insegnarti come si sta sulla faccia della terra avendo avuto la sfortuna d'incocciare in uno come me e non in uno smidollato come te....:mrgreen:
> 
> capisci la differans'?....(nun credo)...:mrgreen:


ma stai zitto che è meglio.
pensi di essere meglio degli altri e sei solo il peggio.
cosa dovresti far capire a chi ti ha scopato la moglie?
quanto sei migliore tu?
 ma quello se te vede se fa l'applauso da solo!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Non si è detto che non le si riponga fiducia ma la si percepisce diversamente


lo smidollato ha proprio scritto cosi' e tu che l'hai quotato induci a credere che anche tu lo pensi...

ma la fiducia in una persona o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai....

chi ve capisce a voi.... per giustificarve ammazzereste pure mammina...


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Era questo a cui volevo arrivare.
> Rifletti sui neretti.
> Non avete fatto un percorso insieme, ma non perché lei non ne è stata capace, ma perché appunto non lo avete cercato insieme (so quanto è difficile...). La situazione come dici tu non è affatto risolta, la tranquillità è solo apparenza. E non è vero che non te ne frega più nulla, infatti ammetti di soffrire per questa situazione.
> *Vi posso consigliare un aiuto esterno, sempre se credete entrambi possa esservi utile per superare questa cosa?*


Ci abbiamo già provato per diversi mesi, io ho poi mollato, perchè certe stronzate dall'aiuto esterno non se potevano sentire, lei sta continuando, spero le faccia bene


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Sai che gli rispondo ogni volta che si giustifica che ero troppo mamma? I MORTACCI TUA!


e spero che la rievocazione dei suoi mejo morti sia accompagnata da qualche oggetto volante....:rotfl:


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> lo smidollato ha proprio scritto cosi' e tu che l'hai quotato induci a credere che anche tu lo pensi...
> 
> ma la fiducia in una persona o ce l'hai o non ce l'hai....
> 
> chi ve capisce a voi.... per giustificarve ammazzereste pure mammina...


Dai Stermy, fai il bravo. Ho iniziato il 3D proprio parlando della mancanza di fiducia in mia moglie. Ho quotatao Spider, perchè riflettevo su quanto da lui scritto, e cioè, se più che mancanza di fiducia possa essere un'interpretazione diversa della stessa da parte del tradito


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma stai zitto che è meglio.
> pensi di essere meglio degli altri e sei solo il peggio.
> cosa dovresti far capire a chi ti ha scopato la moglie?
> quanto sei migliore tu?
> ma quello se te vede se fa l'applauso da solo!!!!!!


ma infatti che voj capi'.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

ma vid' quant'e' scem'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Ci abbiamo già provato per diversi mesi, io ho poi mollato, perchè certe stronzate dall'aiuto esterno non se potevano sentire, lei sta continuando, spero le faccia bene



Per come la penso io un "valido" aiuto esterno dovrebbe aiutare a ritrovare il dialogo perduto in una coppia, ma dovrebbe appunto essere un percorso fatto insieme. Probabilmente avete incontrato una persona non adeguata se hai mollato il colpo subito. 
Che stronzate diceva?


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ed insisti pure cojone col proietta' su de me le cornacce che t'aritrovi in seguito alli cazzi che s'e' pijata a mazzi tu moje...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ma vid' a stu' scem'...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



stermy,
 tu sei un gran cornuto...solo che ancora non riesci a fare outing!!!!!


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Per come la penso io un "valido" aiuto esterno dovrebbe aiutare a ritrovare il dialogo perduto in una coppia, ma dovrebbe appunto essere un percorso fatto insiem*e. Probabilmente avete incontrato una persona non adeguata* se hai mollato il colpo subito.
> Che stronzate diceva?


Lo penso anche io. Stronzate tipo: che il forte carattere di lui ha indotto lei a cadere tra le sue braccia. Tipo: lei non ha saputo dirgli di no perchè lui troppo maschio alfa e cose di qusto tipo. Insomma la giustificava. Sono scappato a gambe levate.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy,
> tu sei un gran cornuto...so che ancora non riesci a fare outing!!!!!


cornutissimo...se te senti mejo, fai pure chemmefrega...:mrgreen:.. 

sei te che hai allargato tutti gli stipiti e che se sente le battutine pure quanno passi dar portinaio o vai in giro nei negozi der vicinato...:rotfl:

curiosity....ma de specchi ce ne hai ancora a casina tua o li hai levati tutti?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e spero che la rievocazione dei suoi mejo morti sia accompagnata da qualche oggetto volante....:rotfl:



Ma scherzi si? Ho roba che costa qui:carneval:Il colmo è
stato quando una volta i preda alla rabbia, ho cominciato
a chiamarlo stronzo in greco....e ad urlare in greco.Ecco
gli dissi questo e il massimo della nostra comunicazione...


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Dai Stermy, fai il bravo. Ho iniziato il 3D proprio parlando della mancanza di fiducia in mia moglie. Ho quotatao Spider, perchè riflettevo su quanto da lui scritto, e cioè, se più che mancanza di fiducia possa essere un'interpretazione diversa della stessa da parte del tradito


????

ao' eppure e' facile...:mrgreen:

se hai fiducia di tua moglie, non entri in paranoia pensando a chissa' cosa potrebbe stare combinando quando non e' con te....se non ce l'hai te rodi er fegato e ce piazzi le microscpie o la fai seguire...:mrgreen:

ma veramente te pare complicato e scambiabile con altro?:mrgreen:

vattene appresso a quello, vai, che poi diventi irrecuperabile come lui...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cornutissimo...se te senti mejo, fai pure chemmefrega...:mrgreen:..
> 
> sei te che hai allargato tutti gli stipiti e che se sente le battutine pure quanno passi dar portinaio o vai in giro nei negozi der vicinato...:rotfl:
> 
> curiosity....ma de specchi ce ne hai ancora a casina tua o li hai levati tutti?...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



deficente,
 te lo ho già detto che sei in ribasso?
un tempo mi divertivi.
mettiamola cosi:
57 anni per tua stessa ammissione o giù di li...moglie fedele, fedelissima, 
scopata regolarmente...un cognato...vabbè lasciamo perdere.
una marmocchia...tutto a posto.
ma allora come mai che frequenti stò cazzo de forum da almeno tre lunghi anni?
insomma una persona normale con una vita normale, non sfiorata dal tradimento, con altri cazzi per la testa, dalle bollette al muto alla prostata...pensi che starebbe qui sopra?
che sei cornuto non lo dici tu...lo dice e lo afferma quello che scrivi.
più di ogni altra verità.
cornuto e pure tanto e lo ribadisco.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma scherzi si? Ho roba che costa qui:carneval:Il colmo è
> stato quando una volta i preda alla rabbia, ho cominciato
> a chiamarlo stronzo in greco....e ad urlare in greco.Ecco
> gli dissi questo e il massimo della nostra comunicazione...


Ma perche' er maritozzo e' pure greco?

ma uno normale?...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' er maritozzo e' pure greco?
> 
> ma uno normale?...:mrgreen:


ehm... credo sia lei greca...:mrgreen:


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ????
> 
> ao' eppure e' facile...:mrgreen:
> 
> ...



Forse hai letto male il 3D iniaziale o forse non mi sono fatto capire io. Io HO fiducia quando lei esce con le amiche, quando fa shopping e quando le potrebbe capitare di incrociare "lui" nei corridoi dell'ufficio e magari le possa pure offrire un caffè, non è questo che mi manda in paranoia. Quello che mi manca e parlare di cose "mie" a lei, perchè ho la sensazione che sia diventata un'estranea e non più rittenuta idonea come persona a cui poter confidare le proprie cose. Stop


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> deficente,
> te lo ho già detto che sei in ribasso?
> un tempo mi divertivi.
> mettiamola cosi:
> ...


che tu sia rincojonito e concentrato solo sulle tue corna posso anche capirlo e che te sia perso le volte che me tocca di' perche' cazzo me trovo qua...

in sintesi...

provengo da un altro forum simile in cui capitai con gugol per una roba da legulei ed in cui trovai gente simpatica e le tematiche inerenti la sfera dei sentimenti poi m'appassionarono.....

cuntent' cornutas'?...e mo' tas'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... credo sia lei greca...:mrgreen:



lascialo stare...è l'ora del cicchetto!!!!


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> che tu sia rincojonito e concentrato solo sulle tue corna posso anche capirlo e che te sia perso le volte che me tocca di' perche' cazzo me trovo qua...
> 
> in sintesi...
> 
> ...



beato chi ci crede.
non ho parole...sei appassionato di sentimenti!!!!!
tenero, lui.

a' cornutò...ma quandè che butti la veste?????


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male il 3D iniaziale o forse non mi sono fatto capire io. Io HO fiducia quando lei esce con le amiche, quando fa shopping e quando le potrebbe capitare di incrociare "lui" nei corridoi dell'ufficio e magari le possa pure offrire un caffè, non è questo che mi manda in paranoia. Quello che mi manca e parlare di cose "mie" a lei, perchè ho la sensazione che sia diventata un'estranea e non più rittenuta idonea come persona a cui poter confidare le proprie cose. Stop


quindi sono la confidenza e la complicità che non riesci più ad avere con lei.
Ma lei se ne lamenta?


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma perche' er maritozzo e' pure greco?
> 
> ma uno normale?...:mrgreen:



No caro la non normale(greca) sono io...e fiera di esserlo eh?!


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ehm... credo sia lei greca...:mrgreen:


ah si'?...nun avevo la scheda...denghiu'...uotson...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male il 3D iniaziale o forse non mi sono fatto capire io. Io HO fiducia quando lei esce con le amiche, quando fa shopping e quando le potrebbe capitare di incrociare "lui" nei corridoi dell'ufficio e magari le possa pure offrire un caffè, non è questo che mi manda in paranoia. Quello che mi manca e parlare di cose "mie" a lei, perchè ho la sensazione che sia diventata un'estranea e non più rittenuta idonea come persona a cui poter confidare le proprie cose. Stop


ecco  Homer,
hai centrato il bersaglio.
manca questo tipo di sensazione.
l'appartenenza.
io ho fiducia in te perchè so che mi comprendi.
tu ora non senti questo bisogno,
non sentire l'appartenenza.
se non recuperi questa è finita.
cerca di capire quanto è vero e quanto invece indotto 
nel volergli far male inconsciamente.
e fartene a te.
una delle reazione è la chiusura, la chiusura del sentimento.


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> quindi sono la confidenza e la complicità che non riesci più ad avere con lei.
> Ma lei se ne lamenta?


No. E' come se lei rifiuti qualsiasi cosa che possa far tornare lì il discorso, a costo di perdere pezzi di me. 
Noi, in questo preciso istante, a parte un pò di freddezza da parte mia (e ci può stare), siamo esattamente la coppia pre-tradimento. E' come se per lei fosse stata una parentesi (sbagliata) della sua vita, aperta e subito chiusa (perchè l'ho beccata io?? Boh, non lo saprò mai), da dimenticare e lasciare alle spalle.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> beato chi ci crede.
> non ho parole...sei appassionato di sentimenti!!!!!
> tenero, lui.
> 
> a' cornutò...ma quandè che butti la veste?????


coglionas', sai  a me come m'arimbarza, a differenza tua, quello che po' pensa' no smidollato come te?...

meno di un cazzo...penza'mpo'...:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> No caro la non normale(greca) sono io...e fiera di esserlo eh?!


se schersa...

me piacciono le greche....c'ho pure na' cuggina acquisita delle parti tue...


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> No. E' come se lei rifiuti qualsiasi cosa che possa far tornare lì il discorso, a costo di perdere pezzi di me.
> Noi, in questo preciso istante, a parte un pò di freddezza da parte mia (e ci può stare), siamo esattamente la coppia pre-tradimento. E' come se per lei fosse stata una parentesi (sbagliata) della sua vita, aperta e subito chiusa (perchè l'ho beccata io?? Boh, non lo saprò mai), da dimenticare e lasciare alle spalle.


è l'unica strada.
devi abbandonare anche solo l'istinto delle domande...devi accettare che lei non te ne parli.
il tradimento erige un muro.
devi saperlo affrontare.
sai che vivendo con lei non potrai chieder delle cose...lei sa che vivendo con te non potrà dirti delle cose.
e poi sono sempre le stesse...che ti ferirebbero inutilmente senza aggiungere altro.
ci ha scopato, pure bene, non lo amava, non erano vere se non in quel momento.
ora vuole te, non lui.
oppure vuoi chiedergli quanto aveva grosso il cazzo????
anche li, avrà difficoltà a risponderti.
insomma è una battaglia persa.
se accetti di restare..devi toglierti tutte queste pippe mentali.
ragiona cosi:
se è restata...vuole me.
me con i miei difetti.
andata come sia andata.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male il 3D iniaziale o forse non mi sono fatto capire io. Io HO fiducia quando lei esce con le amiche, quando fa shopping e quando le potrebbe capitare di incrociare "lui" nei corridoi dell'ufficio e magari le possa pure offrire un caffè, non è questo che mi manda in paranoia. Quello che mi manca e parlare di cose "mie" a lei, perchè ho la sensazione che sia diventata un'estranea e non più rittenuta idonea come persona a cui poter confidare le proprie cose. Stop


ao' per me nun entri in paranoia perche' te ne sbatti dopo quello che t'ha combinato, altro che la fiducia cosi' ce l'hai mentre la fiducia cosa' l'hai persa...
ma quante cazzate che ve sparate...ma nun ve stancate?....:rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è l'unica strada.
> devi abbandonare anche solo l'istinto delle domande...devi accettare che lei non te ne parli.
> il tradimento erige un muro.
> devi saperlo affrontare.
> ...


eccerto...che l'altro l'abbia scaricata invece e' n'evento impossibbbile proprio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Eratò (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> se schersa...
> 
> me piacciono le greche....c'ho pure na' cuggina acquisita delle parti tue...


Non ti preoccupare.Ormai a me non mi puo offendere
nienteSalutami la cugina compaesana!


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eccerto...che l'altro l'abbia scaricata invece e' n'evento impossibbbile proprio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


possibile.
ma non cambia una virgola.
poi se stai insieme ad una larva umana, allora tutto è possibile.
non mi sembra il caso di Homer.


----------



## zanna (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eccerto...che l'altro l'abbia scaricata invece e' n'evento impossibbbile proprio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Certo è che sei sto.zo forte è?? :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
E' una possibilità certo ... ma non mi pare carino rimancarlo


----------



## contepinceton (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> possibile.
> ma non cambia una virgola.
> poi se stai insieme ad una larva umana, allora tutto è possibile.
> non mi sembra il caso di Homer.


ANche perchè osserviamo un clichè.
Quando lei mi disse snifotando...tanto tu non lascerai mai tua moglie per me...
Io capii...Ti sto dando la possibilità di lasciarmi...

Ora immaginiamo altro clichè...
Lei che dice mio marito ha scoperto tutto...
E' un modo molto carino per dire...
Levati dai coglioni che so na donna sposata...no?

Lunga vita a chi perdona di cuore alla moglie...
Lunga vita...

E ricordiamoci che è sempre facile lasciare
solo chi di cui non ce ne frega più un casso...


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è l'unica strada.
> devi abbandonare anche solo l'istinto delle domande...devi accettare che lei non te ne parli.
> il tradimento erige un muro.
> devi saperlo affrontare.
> ...


Opinione personale: non mi basta. A queste condizioni io lascio.


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> eccerto...che l'altro l'abbia scaricata invece e' n'evento impossibbbile proprio...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Impossibile, è finito perchè ovviamente ho scoperto io, lui per qualche mese è tornato all'attacco, lì ho fatto la voce grossa (e noi uomini sappiamo come :kick, ed è sparito. Certo, il sapere che si possano ancora incrociare in ufficio non mi mette al riparo da una nuova ricaduta di "lui", ma a questo punto se non è lui potrebbe essere il vicino di sedile in metropolitana o il capo, se penso a ste cose non ne vado più a casa


----------



## Leda (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è l'unica strada.
> devi abbandonare anche solo l'istinto delle domande...devi accettare che lei non te ne parli.
> il tradimento erige un muro.
> devi saperlo affrontare.
> ...


Ma perchè si finisce sempre con il ridurre tutto ad un sistema binario?
Gli zero e gli uno.
Mi ama, non mi ama.
Mi vuole, non mi vuole più.
E il _come_? E il _quanto_?
Perchè il come mi ama, il quanto mi ama non dovrebbero essere importanti?
Sono fondamentali, non importanti!


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Opinione personale: non mi basta. A queste condizioni io lascio.


perchè che condizioni vuoi?
deve svuotarti anima...sviscerare ogni ricordo,
 ricordare ogni minuto?
non serve ad un cazzo.
serve solo ad ammazzare quello che ancora è rimasto.

il suo limite è il tuo.
se vuoi ricostruire ovvio.
spesso non ti raccontano niente perchè 
non c'è veramente niente da raccontare
se non le solite cose.
e facciamo quattro risate.

ricordi
dolorosi e inutili.
...certo non ci prendeva il tè.
ma questo lo sai..non deve ricordartelo.


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè si finisce sempre con il ridurre tutto ad un sistema binario?
> Gli zero e gli uno.
> Mi ama, non mi ama.
> Mi vuole, non mi vuole più.
> ...



dicevo proprio questo.
io sono certo che mia moglie ad esempio mi ama.
ed è importante sia il come che il quanto.
vuole me, per un milione di motivi per cui non ha voluto lui.
o te li fai bastare o cambi appartamento.
eppure scopava da Dio!!!!
detta sua.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè si finisce sempre con il ridurre tutto ad un sistema binario?
> Gli zero e gli uno.
> Mi ama, non mi ama.
> Mi vuole, non mi vuole più.
> ...


quoto furiosamente. Se non si condivide almeno il come, si sta parlando di nulla. Il quanto... quello si vede nei fatti, secondo me.
E, nei fatti, c'è anche la volontà di recuperare la confidenza e la complicità perse... altrimenti è un rientrare nei ranghi, al sicuro e nella tranquillità del socialmente accettabile.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dicevo proprio questo.
> io sono certo che mia moglie ad esempio mi ama.
> ed è importante sia il come che il quanto.
> *vuole me, per un milione di motivi per cui non ha voluto lui.
> ...


se quella fosse stata la cosa a spostare l'ago della bilancia, sinceramente, non credi che sarebbe stato avvilente?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ho voluto dire questo?
> No, questa è una tua interpretazione sulla base delle tue esperienze.
> Falso il primo neretto, il secondo pure.


Alle mie non credo che io ho lasciato ma ho solo interpretato il tuo pensiero :smile: Chi ti legge questo legge ...rileggiti il post di sbri che ha elaborato meglio il concetto :smile:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> se quella fosse stata la cosa a spostare l'ago della bilancia, sinceramente, non credi che sarebbe stato avvilente?


dipende...
una scopa con uno che è meglio di un Dio.
la sincerità di mia moglie è disarmante...sta benissimo con me eppure ammette che lui è stato molto bravo.
sono due cose diverse...è in questo io cii credo...tecnicamente funzioni meglio con un altro...ma cerchi emozionalmente l'alchimia nell'altro.
 se decide di restare per un milione di altri motivi...credi sia avvilente?
decidi per tutta la vita e i ricordi che hai passato insieme..e che tornano anche mentre fai solo del sesso.
 i sesso,non è stato il suo ago della bilancia...ma se lo fosse stato avrei capito.
magari una del sesso fatto bene e benissimo non può farne a meno.
allora cosa dire?
è un ago della bilancia.


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alle mie non credo che io ho lasciato ma ho solo interpretato il tuo pensiero :smile: Chi ti legge questo legge ...rileggiti il post di sbri che ha elaborato meglio il concetto :smile:


Eh Flambette però lui mi ha risposto che in pratica non sta più raccontando come sta evolvendo la storia. Leggi la risposta che ha dato al mio post.
Certo che stando così le cose è anche difficile confrontarsi.
Non è una critica a Danny, ma una riflessione.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

eagle ha detto:


> Non male, direi. Forse anche io all'inizio ho attraversato una fase tipo quella di Danny. Ho cercato motivazioni, giustificazioni, mi sono fatto mille seghe mentali alla ricerca di sovrastrutture inesistenti. Concordo con chi sostiene che troppa psicologia può diventare patologica. Ho cominciato ad esternare senza freni a mia moglie tutti i miei malumori e la mia rabbia e la cosa mi fa stare bene. E' lei che deve riconquistarmi, non il contrario.
> Danny, sono intervenuto poco sulla tua storia, se posso permettermi vorrei darti un consiglio. Diffida di frasi del tipo: "Mi sembra di vivere la quiete dopo la tempesta" ed ogni tanto sfoga la tua rabbia (civilmente, si intende), vedrai che ti sentirai più libero.


AMEN  Un bacione grande :bacio:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare.Ormai a me non mi puo offendere
> nienteSalutami la cugina compaesana!


non manchero'....a sape' quando pero'...

e' na' vita che nun me vedo co' quella terrona...


----------



## Homer (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dipende...
> una scopa con uno che è meglio di un Dio.
> la sincerità di mia moglie è disarmante...sta benissimo con me eppure *ammette che lui è stato molto bravo.*
> sono due cose diverse...è in questo io cii credo...tecnicamente funzioni meglio con un altro...ma cerchi emozionalmente l'alchimia nell'altro.
> ...



Mi sei simpatico, molto simpatico, ma sta cosa tua moglie (almeno che tu non gliel'abbia tirata fuori dalla bocca con le pinze), se la poteva risparmiare. Personalmente una rivelazione del genere mi avrebbe fatto entrare in crisi nera. Già il tradito si trova con l'autostima sotto le scarpe (per quello che mi riguarda), se poi fa pure paragoni a favore dell'altro....


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dipende...
> una scopa con uno che è meglio di un Dio.
> la sincerità di mia moglie è disarmante...sta benissimo con me eppure ammette che lui è stato molto bravo.
> sono due cose diverse...è in questo io cii credo...tecnicamente funzioni meglio con un altro...ma cerchi emozionalmente l'alchimia nell'altro.
> ...


stavo dicendo esattamente l'opposto, ragnetto.
Per il rosso, se una persona fa dipendere le sue scelte di vita esclusivamente da una cosa del genere, ovvero dal raggiungere un grado di piacere maggiore(in un contesto che tra l'altro rende la cosa aleatoria), al punto di non poterne addirittura fare a meno, secondo me ha un bel cazzo di problema.
Certo sarebbe stato il suo ago della bilancia.
Ma io su quella bilancia non ci sarei salita.


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> possibile.
> ma non cambia una virgola.
> poi se stai insieme ad una larva umana, allora tutto è possibile.
> non mi sembra il caso di Homer.


ma io anfatti mica me riferivo alla mugliera de Homer...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Secondo te, perchè?


Ma perché la verità è molto più cruda di ciò che immaginiamo quindi necessariamente chi ce  la deve raccontare omette e/o edulcora se può perché dire a brutto muso ( cioè pane e pane e vino al vino ) accumulerebbe dolore su dolore.   Ma è prevedibile e comprensibile


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Impossibile, è finito perchè ovviamente ho scoperto io, lui per qualche mese è tornato all'attacco, lì ho fatto la voce grossa (e noi uomini sappiamo come :kick, ed è sparito. Certo, il sapere che si possano ancora incrociare in ufficio non mi mette al riparo da una nuova ricaduta di "lui", ma a questo punto se non è lui potrebbe essere il vicino di sedile in metropolitana o il capo, se penso a ste cose non ne vado più a casa


Ma scaricata nel senso che le avra' detto in maniera chiara che nel caso, nun se sfasciano i matrimoni (se anche lui fosse sposato) perche' in sostanza e' solo voja d'escobar...:mrgreen:

pero' tanti sono costretti a fare castelli in aria oseno' non ottengono un chez, perche' alla donzella ce vole la pezza giustificativa nella capoccia...:mrgreen:

quante complicazioni...scopate e se ve scoprono rientrate nei ranghi e tutti vissero felici e contenti...

neh Spaider?...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dicevo proprio questo.
> io sono certo che mia moglie ad esempio mi ama.
> ed è importante sia il come che il quanto.
> vuole me, per un milione di motivi per cui non ha voluto lui.
> ...


Tu mo' di' a me come fa un uomo che non ha la merda che scorre nelle vene a farse di' in faccia robe simili e quella che lo dice ad avere ancora i denti in bocca?...

rassegnate sei uno smidollato e cornuto proprio fino al midollo...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Stronzate tipo: che il forte carattere di lui ha indotto lei a cadere tra le sue braccia. Tipo: lei non ha saputo dirgli di no perchè lui troppo maschio alfa e cose di qusto tipo. Insomma la giustificava. Sono scappato a gambe levate.


Ma va ci avrei scommesso :mrgreen:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Tu mo' di' a me come fa un uomo che non ha la merda che scorre nelle vene a farse di' in faccia robe simili e quella che lo dice ad avere ancora i denti in bocca?...
> 
> rassegnate sei uno smidollato e cornuto proprio fino al midollo...



Ma Stermy tu sei stato cornificato? Io non lo sapevo, eppure ti leggo da anni


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatico, molto simpatico, ma sta cosa tua moglie (almeno che tu non gliel'abbia tirata fuori dalla bocca con le pinze), se la poteva risparmiare. Personalmente una rivelazione del genere mi avrebbe fatto entrare in crisi nera. Già il tradito si trova con l'autostima sotto le scarpe (per quello che mi riguarda), se poi fa pure paragoni a favore dell'altro....


Ma va che c'ha rotto li cojoni qua sopra un fottio de tempo perche' solo i fessi non capiscono che bisogna farsi raccontare nei minimi particolari come scopavano ed il cazzo come lo prendeva la sua mugliera...

ma come cazzo se fa a stare cosi' conciato de cervello dico io?...

e poi pero' s'illude che la mugliera ha scelto lui perche' lo ama....:rotfl:

altra bella testa de cazzo accoppiata me vie' da di'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Opinione personale: non mi basta. A queste condizioni io lascio.


Io sono dell'idea che dopo un tradimento svelato una fase di distacco dall'altra persona quindi uno dei due esce di casa per un po' sia necessario almeno per poter avere buone chance in futuro se si decide di riprovare e ovviamente nemmeno questo garantisce la buona riuscita ma evita di ACCONTENTARSI, situazione    pietosa per entrambi i protagonisti :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> dicevo proprio questo.
> io sono certo che mia moglie ad esempio mi ama.
> ed è importante sia il come che il quanto.
> vuole me, per un milione di motivi per cui non ha voluto lui.
> ...


Ma non è che se uno scopa da Dio e' condizione sine qua non  per passarci la vita ( se manca il resto) :singleeye:


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Forse hai letto male il 3D iniaziale o forse non mi sono fatto capire io. Io HO fiducia quando lei esce con le amiche, quando fa shopping e quando le potrebbe capitare di incrociare "lui" nei corridoi dell'ufficio e magari le possa pure offrire un caffè, non è questo che mi manda in paranoia. Quello che mi manca e parlare di cose "mie" a lei, perchè ho la sensazione che sia diventata un'estranea e non più rittenuta idonea come persona a cui poter confidare le proprie cose. Stop


quoto e ti capisco, e infatti una delle cose che mi impedirebbe di tradire è che non vorrei avere vicino un persona che non si fida più di me, deve essere terribile 'sta cosa
nel senso che non tradirei anche per ME, un po' egoisticamente se vogliamo, ma comunque la perdita della fiducia nei miei confronti è una delle conseguenze che mi disturberebbe maggiormente


----------



## Sterminator (12 Marzo 2014)

Clementine Kruczynski ha detto:


> Ma Stermy tu sei stato cornificato? Io non lo sapevo, eppure ti leggo da anni


cambia pusher...


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e ti capisco, e infatti una delle cose che mi impedirebbe di tradire è che non vorrei avere vicino un persona che non si fida più di me, *deve essere terribile 'sta cosa
> *nel senso che non tradirei anche per ME, un po' egoisticamente se vogliamo, ma comunque la perdita della fiducia nei miei confronti è una delle conseguenze che mi disturberebbe maggiormente


dovrebbe, sì.


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> perchè che condizioni vuoi?
> deve svuotarti anima...sviscerare ogni ricordo,
> ricordare ogni minuto?
> non serve ad un cazzo.
> ...


Voglio una persona che non abbia paura di quello che ha fatto.
"ho fatto una cazzata, mi sono distratta a guardare un vetrina e ho tamponato. Macchina distrutta"
non "non ho la minima idea di come sia potuto succedere".


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Eh Flambette però lui mi ha risposto che in pratica non sta più raccontando come sta evolvendo la storia. Leggi la risposta che ha dato al mio post.
> Certo che stando così le cose è anche difficile confrontarsi.
> Non è una critica a Danny, ma una riflessione.


Il suo continuo creare motivazioni a favore del traditore mi fa poco sperare  Ora se tali motivazioni me le esprime il traditore  va bene ma che me le elenchi sistematicamente  il tradito  per me trattasi di auto convincimento, se no alla fine mi tocca dire ah be allora ha fatto bene a cornificare :mrgreen: Così tutti son contenti traditore che è assolto dai suoi sensi di colpa e tradito che ritiene l'evento come un capestro che necessariamente doveva affrontare ... Un po' come la varicella che è consigliabile contrarre prima della maggiore età :mrgreen: Sarà che da tradita ho cercato di capire e farmi spiegare le sue motivazioni  e inevitabili giustificazione ma aiutarlo a trovarle  eh no troppa grazia :mrgreen: comunque non mi ha convinta :rotfl:


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma va che c'ha rotto li cojoni qua sopra un fottio de tempo perche' solo i fessi non capiscono che bisogna farsi raccontare nei minimi particolari come scopavano ed il cazzo come lo prendeva la sua mugliera...
> 
> ma come cazzo se fa a stare cosi' conciato de cervello dico io?...
> 
> ...



Stermy cagami!!! Non mi ignorare!!! Odio essere ignorata!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (12 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> cambia pusher...


Ma quale pusher? Io non mi drogo, sono purissima e levissima! Ma c'è un thread dedicato a te e alla tua cornutaggine!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Il suo continuo creare motivazioni a favore del traditore mi fa poco sperare  Ora se tali motivazioni me le esprime il traditore va bene ma che me le elenchi sistematicamente il tradito per me trattasi di auto convincimento, se no alla fine mi tocca dire ah be allora ha fatto bene a cornificare :mrgreen: Così tutti son contenti traditore che è assolto dai suoi sensi di colpa e tradito che ritiene l'evento come un capestro che necessariamente doveva affrontare ... Un po' come la varicella che è consigliabile contrarre prima della maggiore età :mrgreen: Sarà che da tradita ho cercato di capire e farmi spiegare le sue motivazioni e inevitabili giustificazione ma aiutarlo a trovarle eh no troppa grazia :mrgreen: comunque non mi ha convinta :rotfl:


... non ha convinto tantissimo neanche me, ma spero davvero di sbagliare.
Sto ancora riflettendo.


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> dovrebbe, sì.



per me è molto importante, il mio compagno deve sapere che può contare su di me per qualsiasi cosa, io poi di carattere ci tengo parecchio alla mia alta affidabilità, alla parola data, quello che dico lo faccio e tutte 'ste cose qui... quindi per me sarebbe una disfatta totale la negazione della fiducia nei miei confronti


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> per me è molto importante, il mio compagno deve sapere che può contare su di me per qualsiasi cosa, io poi di carattere ci tengo parecchio alla mia alta affidabilità, alla parola data, quello che dico lo faccio e tutte 'ste cose qui... quindi per me sarebbe una disfatta totale la negazione della fiducia nei miei confronti


sì, io e te ce le siamo dette tante volte queste cose. Anche per me sono cose molto importanti, in ogni ambito. Mi sentirei fallita se perdessi la fiducia di qualcuno.


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non ha convinto tantissimo neanche me, ma spero davvero di sbagliare.
> Sto ancora riflettendo.


Guarda riconosco a Danny una buona capacità ad adattarsi agli eventi e di cercare di plasmarsi ad essi solo che esagera. la plastilina al confronto suo è meno duttile  ho sempre percepito Danny molto dipendente mentalmente dalla moglie e l'ho percepito nei racconti di vita quotidiana e/o vissuta ai quali ha accennato extra tradimento, lui ammira la moglie ( e non c'è nulla da eccepire ) ma è molto poco obiettivo nei suoi confronti, ciò che fa o dice la moglie piano piano per lui diventa verbo e qui esagera perché si compiace e si annulla e ciò non credo dipenda solo dal fatto che la ami anche perché amare non significa appiattirsi sulle idee altrui


----------



## free (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> sì, io e te ce le siamo dette tante volte queste cose. Anche per me sono cose molto importanti, in ogni ambito. Mi sentirei fallita se perdessi la fiducia di qualcuno.



già, fallimento totale e vita invivibile...


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2014)

*Domanda piatta per @Danny*

Danny, puoi anche ignorare questa domanda, ça va sans dire. Ma la trovo fondamentalissima.
Scopate?


----------



## Leda (12 Marzo 2014)

Ma perchè vi rivolgete tutti a Danny nel thread di Homer?


----------



## Buscopann (12 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi rivolgete tutti a Danny nel thread di Homer?


Danny non parla più con la stampa. Ha nominato Homer come portavoce

Buscopann


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi rivolgete tutti a Danny nel thread di Homer?


siamo dei rompi coglioni


----------



## Gian (12 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Danny, puoi anche ignorare questa domanda, ça va sans dire. Ma la trovo fondamentalissima.
> Scopate?



Sì.
La scopata è soddisfacente e di durata più che sufficiente.


L'addetto stampa.


----------



## Fantastica (12 Marzo 2014)

*Rispondo a Homer*

Caro Homer,
il tipo di sfiducia che descrivi dice di te che sei una persona che sa amare, perché coglie il nòcciolo della vera perdita di fiducia, che non ha niente a che fare col detto o col non detto, con la malizia o il sospetto, ma proprio con l'impossibilità che si sente dentro in modo radicale, di affidarsi ancora a quella persona. Non si tratta nemmeno di non riconoscerla più, o di riprendersi da uno shock, ma è il tempo triste della coscienza che un modo e un mondo sono irrimediabilmente scomparsi e non ci si può "lavorare sopra", perché non si torna indietro, non si torna indietro mai... Io capisco la sensazione che provi, non è una sensazione, è una condizione dell'animo. Io, esattamente all'opposto di quanto è stato scritto da alcuni, penso che tu ami ancora tua moglie. E anche tanto. Ma giustamente anche ti hanno detto che ci vuole tempo, per riconciliarsi con se stessi, ritrovare se stessi, prima di correre a rimediare qualcosa che non c'è più, la coppia di "prima". Chi sei tu, oggi, Homer, prima di tutto? Questa è la domanda a cui cercare una risposta, come ha fatto sienne, come tanti hanno detto. La fiducia in se stessi, a prescindere, e non come volontà di dimostrare a qualcuno qualcosa, ma proprio a sé rispondere di sé. Dopo, solo dopo, e senza fretta, scoprire chi hai ora dinanzi, chi è tua moglie... Non servono psicologi per un percorso le cui premesse sono che chi non ha più fiducia non ce l'ha più in questo tuo modo. Non è la coppia il primo problema, ma la ridefinizione di sé, delle proprie priorità, dei propri limiti di tolleranza, delle proprie fragilità. :up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E' proprio questo il punto.
> Secondo te, perchè?


Avrà già risposto lui.
Per me perché ognuno deve maturare dentro di sé quello che deve fare in base anche a quello che è tutto il suo mondo interiore con tempi propri.
Homer forse non vuole altro dolore, per ora.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Adesso partiamo con un nuovo capitolo.Quando partorii il primo
> figlio e 1 anno prima del parto non lavoravo...Mi aveva detto che non voleva che rischiassi
> per la gravidanza.E vabbe.Lui faceva turni estenuanti, 12 ore, 24 ore, visite private.Io? Da
> sola.I primi tempi che stavo in questo paese e non conoscevo nessuno.MAI
> ...


Mi piaci tanto.
Sei decisa e incazzata il giusto!:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Senti Danny, ho avuto con mia moglie, dopo il suo tradimento, una buona dose di empatia per cercare di comprendere il suo gesto, ma quando ho iniziato a percepire che si stava sedendo bella e comoda su questa mia disponibilità a comprenderla, lì mi sono bloccato (prima differenza tra me e te, non che la voglia mettere sul personale, era solo per fare un esempio). Ho pensato, ma perchè sto qui io a sbattermi a capire, a vedere, a fare a disfare, quando è più giusto che sia lei a tirasi su le maniche e lavorare per la coppia? Il nulla.....
> Dopo i primi mesi di delirio, dove ogni occasione era buona per litigare, sono passato ad una fase in cui tenevo perennemente il muso senza più parlare/parlarne, ero rinchiuso nel mio orgoglio di marito ferito che, se da una parte poteva essere deleterio per la coppia, dall'altra aveva un suo senso (vedi sopra). Adesso siamo in quella fase in cui l'argomento tradimento è un tabù e, ammetto, questa situazione va bene anche a me, non perchè abbia risolto i miei problemi anzi, ma perchè a ripensare ai bruttissimi momenti passati in cui ne parlavamo mi viene la pelle d'oca. *Mia moglie non ha giustificazioni del suo gesto, quelle poche che mi ha dato sono di una stupidità tale che ho rinunciato subito ad approfondire. Il problema non sono io, è lei, l'argomento le fa paura solo a nominarlo. Sta malissimo,* lo si percepisce nel suo volto, quando mi capita alle volte di farci battute, si blocca come un sasso, sa di avere fatto una grossa cazzata, ma non ha le capacità e l'autonomia per uscirne fuori. Non sono bravo a spiegarmi, ma spero tu abbia capito. Adesso la situazione a casa è tranquilla ma NON risolta, ma a questo punto non me ne frega più nulla (anche se ci *soffro*), da solo non ce la faccio a portare anche la croce del traditore. Due anni fa se mi avessero detto che sarei diventato così e avrei parlato e scritto queste cose, non ci avrei scommesso un euro e invece.....lasciamo che il tempo faccia il suo corso.


Le giustificazioni sono stupide perché non sa o non vuole trovare le vere perché la rivelerebbero a te e a se stessa misera.
Il tuo silenzio la assolve.
Lei sta male? Sei certo? Magari sta male di fronte a te perché rappresenti lo specchio che non vuole guardare, magari quando non ci sei tu sta benissimo.
Come puoi accettare questa situazione che continua a farti soffrire? Hai poche energie e sei stanco di soffrire ma se soffri il tuo tentativo di aggirare il dolore non funziona. Il dolore diventa solo cronico.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Caro Homer,
> il tipo di sfiducia che descrivi dice di te che sei una persona che sa amare, perché coglie il nòcciolo della vera perdita di fiducia, che non ha niente a che fare col detto o col non detto, con la malizia o il sospetto, ma proprio con l'impossibilità che si sente dentro in modo radicale, di affidarsi ancora a quella persona. Non si tratta nemmeno di non riconoscerla più, o di riprendersi da uno shock, ma è il tempo triste della coscienza che un modo e un mondo sono irrimediabilmente scomparsi e non ci si può "lavorare sopra", perché non si torna indietro, non si torna indietro mai... Io capisco la sensazione che provi, non è una sensazione, è una condizione dell'animo. Io, esattamente all'opposto di quanto è stato scritto da alcuni, penso che tu ami ancora tua moglie. E anche tanto. Ma giustamente anche ti hanno detto che ci vuole tempo, per riconciliarsi con se stessi, ritrovare se stessi, prima di correre a rimediare qualcosa che non c'è più, la coppia di "prima". Chi sei tu, oggi, Homer, prima di tutto? Questa è la domanda a cui cercare una risposta, come ha fatto sienne, come tanti hanno detto. La fiducia in se stessi, a prescindere, e non come volontà di dimostrare a qualcuno qualcosa, ma proprio a sé rispondere di sé. Dopo, solo dopo, e senza fretta, scoprire chi hai ora dinanzi, chi è tua moglie... Non servono psicologi per un percorso le cui premesse sono che chi non ha più fiducia non ce l'ha più in questo tuo modo. Non è la coppia il primo problema, ma la ridefinizione di sé, delle proprie priorità, dei propri limiti di tolleranza, delle proprie fragilità. :up:


:up:


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> la fiducia persa...è una grande stronzata.
> un opinione, un sentire fatto di mille cliccè.
> La fiducia se conosci chi ti sta accanto
> non la perdi neanche nel momento.
> ...


Per te.
Per me era proprio persa, definivamente.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Stronzate tipo: che il forte carattere di lui ha indotto lei a cadere tra le sue braccia. Tipo: lei non ha saputo dirgli di no perchè lui troppo maschio alfa e cose di qusto tipo. Insomma la giustificava. Sono scappato a gambe levate.


Ora l'hai detto in modo diverso dalle altre volte.
Ti ha detto una cosa importante che il problema è che tua moglie ha cercato un uomo deciso, uno che prende in mano la situazione.
Ho un'amica che ha un marito dolcissimo che la ama profondamente e che lei ama, condividono ogni scelta ma lei ogni tanto mi confida "vorrei un Uomo!" intendendo uno che, almeno ogni tanto, si imponesse assumendosi lui delle responsabilità anche rispetto alla linea sentimentale della coppia.
Se non si capisce chiedi.


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non è che se uno scopa da Dio e' condizione sine qua non  per passarci la vita ( se manca il resto) :singleeye:



appunto..diciamo la stessa identica cosa.

però per alcuni potrebbe essere, perchè no?


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per te.
> Per me era proprio persa, definivamente.



infatti per te lo era.
però perchè probabilmente mancava già molto prima qualcosa.
insomma non è che un traditore è un mostro che non riconosci più.
dopo fa più o meno le stesse cose, mangia sempre uguale, la pensa sempre uguale sulla politica e sulla società.
ha sempre lo stesso senso del dovere se lo aveva e pensa ai figli sempre nello stesso modo.
Sei tu che lo vedi tutto diverso.
senza appello.
perchè tu non ti sei data nessuna colpa e nessuno appello.
infatti ora sei rimasta sola.
senza colpa e senza appello.
una scelta, un coraggio, un modo di vivere.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2014)

free ha detto:


> quoto e ti capisco, e infatti una delle cose che mi impedirebbe di tradire è che non vorrei avere vicino un persona che non si fida più di me, deve essere terribile 'sta cosa
> nel senso che non tradirei anche per ME, un po' egoisticamente se vogliamo, ma comunque la perdita della fiducia nei miei confronti è una delle conseguenze che mi disturberebbe maggiormente


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> appunto..diciamo la stesa identica cosa.
> 
> *però per alcuni potrebbe essere, perchè no?[*/QUOTE]
> Certo potrebbe essere con la speranza che il partner non cominci a soffrire di impotenza :singleeye::carneval:


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> stavo dicendo esattamente l'opposto, ragnetto.
> Per il rosso, se una persona fa dipendere le sue scelte di vita esclusivamente da una cosa del genere, ovvero dal raggiungere un grado di piacere maggiore(in un contesto che tra l'altro rende la cosa aleatoria), al punto di non poterne addirittura fare a meno, secondo me ha un bel cazzo di problema.
> Certo sarebbe stato il suo ago della bilancia.
> Ma io su quella bilancia non ci sarei salita.



non lo so perchè...diciamo tutti la stessa cosa ma non ci capiamo.
infatti lei su quella bilancia non c'è salita, anche se ha riconosciuto il... merito.
il valore era un altro, quello che perdeva molto, molto più importante dello scopare bene.
sempre detta sua.

a me non fa ne caldo ne freddo che ci abbia scopato bene, anzi penso in fondo, visto che il tradimento c'è stato, che almeno se la sia goduta.
penso a tutti quei squallidi tradimenti...in cui ti infili, in vecchi porci pieni di viagra, o con quelle tutte rifatte,
 che stare con tuo marito ...diventa una bendizione!!!


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > appunto..diciamo la stesa identica cosa.
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma che cazzarola dici???
> ...


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io veramente mi riferivo alla possibilità che uno,si  separi essenzialmente perché l'altra persona scopa dando a questa capacità la motivazione  principe e poi dopo tot anni l'unico vantaggio acquisito sfuma
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io invece mi riferivo al traditore che scopando ha trovato come scopare meglio.
> ...


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Su questo ti quoto
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco, io per esempio non ho mollato...
> ...


----------



## Spider (12 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Ma non è che uno deve necessariamente mollare, basta eliminare ipocrisie e ricominciare che non vuol dire ripercorrere la stessa strada ma trovare una nuova via da percorrere insieme
> ...


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > giusto,
> ...


----------



## feather (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il dolore diventa solo cronico.


E cosa succede quando il dolore diventa cronico?


----------



## feather (13 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè si finisce sempre con il ridurre tutto ad un sistema binario?
> Gli zero e gli uno.
> Mi ama, non mi ama.
> Mi vuole, non mi vuole più.
> ...


Perché il risultato è sempre booleano. Se il "quanto" è sotto una certa soglia, il risultato è zero, se è sopra il risultato è uno. Stare poi a vedere quanto valesse di preciso il "quanto" non serve poi a granché. Guardi il risultato, che è uno o zero.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma scherzi si? Ho roba che costa qui:carneval:Il colmo è
> stato quando una volta i preda alla rabbia, ho cominciato
> a chiamarlo stronzo in greco....e ad urlare in greco.Ecco
> gli dissi questo e il massimo della nostra comunicazione...


malaka? 
Reminiscenze di 10 anni di viaggi in Grecia.
Dio, adoro la Grecia.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Danny, puoi anche ignorare questa domanda, ça va sans dire. Ma la trovo fondamentalissima.
> Scopate?


Sì.


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Ma perchè vi rivolgete tutti a Danny nel thread di Homer?



Me lo son chiesto anch'io...


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> Sì.
> La scopata è soddisfacente e di durata più che sufficiente.
> 
> 
> L'addetto stampa.



Mi hai fatto morire!


----------



## Eratò (13 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> malaka?
> Reminiscenze di 10 anni di viaggi in Grecia.
> Dio, adoro la Grecia.



Bravissimo Danny! Ancora te la ricordi
sta parola! Sono felice che adori la Grecia...in 10 anni l'avrai girata anche piu di me...filakia!


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Le giustificazioni sono stupide pe*rché non sa o non vuole trovare le vere perché la rivelerebbero a te e a se stessa misera.*
> Il tuo silenzio la assolve.
> Lei sta male? Sei certo? Magari sta male di fronte a te perché rappresenti lo specchio che non vuole guardare, magari quando non ci sei tu sta benissimo.
> Come puoi accettare questa situazione che continua a farti soffrire? Hai poche energie e sei stanco di soffrire ma se soffri il tuo tentativo di aggirare il dolore non funziona. Il dolore diventa solo cronico.



E se lei tacesse solo per la paura, parlando, di distruggere l'apparente equilibrio che si è creato nella coppia?
Ho letto prima che - in apparenza- tutto è tornato come prima.
Sicuramente per lei, che ha messo una pietra sopra tutto, sta cercando di rimuoverlo dal suo presente (o forse ci è già riuscita) e vive come prima, con la stessa modalità comportamentali e affettive di prima probabilmente verso Homer.
Chi è cambiato profondamente nel rapporto è lui, e forse è quello con maggior problemi di relazione.
Però stranamente l'unica a essere seguita da una terapista ancora è lei e da quel che ho letto la terapista l'ha assolta da qualsiasi responsabilità, ne ha sancito una certa natura debole e plasmabile.
Io vedo - da quel poco che ho letto - un profondo distacco di lui verso lei, mentre lei vive un equilibrio precario basato sulla rimozione.
Questa cosa non si risolve da sola.


----------



## sienne (13 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> E se lei tacesse solo per la paura, parlando, di distruggere l'apparente equilibrio che si è creato nella coppia?
> Ho letto prima che - in apparenza- tutto è tornato come prima.
> Sicuramente per lei, che ha messo una pietra sopra tutto, sta cercando di rimuoverlo dal suo presente (o forse ci è già riuscita) e vive come prima, con la stessa modalità comportamentali e affettive di prima probabilmente verso Homer.
> Chi è cambiato profondamente nel rapporto è lui, e forse è quello con maggior problemi di relazione.
> ...



Ciao 

a parte il fatto, che nessuna terapista assolve o condanna o giudica, se professionale. 
Se mai, ricerca spiegazioni ... connessioni ... problematiche ecc. 
E lei le responsabilità le ha, come anche Homer. Non esiste proprio, che te la devi 
far andare bene, perché e la sua natura, che è debole e plasmabile. Se è così,
ok ... cosa facciamo o cosa stai intraprendendo per divenire più forte?
Cosa c'è di tanto "brutto", nel dichiarare, anche solo con due frasi, 
dove si trova nel percorso. 

sienne


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Bravissimo Danny! Ancora te la ricordi
> sta parola! Sono felice che adori la Grecia...in 10 anni l'avrai girata anche piu di me...filakia!


Contiamo di tornarci...
La prima volta fu nel 1990 a Koruni e dintorni... fino al 2000 ogni estate abbiamo girato per un mesetto  in auto il continente, il Peloponneso, le Ionie, ci siamo spinti fino a Alexandros, poi Lesbos... ad Atene nel 2002, se non ricordo male... siamo andati al concerto di George Dalaras alla Plaka... ho diversi dischi di lui... avevamo conosciuto il violinista che l'aveva accompagnato nel disco "Ta vegalika sou matia" negli anni '90.... e da lì siamo impazziti per le sue canzoni e la sua voce. Ma ricordo che in quel locale c'era talmente fumo che dopo un'ora e mezza siamo dovuti scappare... non si respirava... esperienza indimenticabile comunque. La nostra spiaggia di riferimento era a Lefkada, Pefkulia, avevamo diversi amici lì, greci, italiani, francesi... affittavamo ogni anno una stanza da una signora dolcissima, sempre vestita a lutto (in nero con i capelli coperti), che faceva da mamma per noi ma parlava solo greco... mia moglie con lei si intendeva lo stesso fin dall'inizio... io non capivo niente, poi ci siamo imparati qualche frase in greco. Quando ci siamo sposati ci ha fatto arrivare un mazzo di fiori... quanto le volevamo bene. Che bei momenti... Volevamo tornare in Grecia adesso e portarci nostra figlia... probabilmente il prossimo anno. 
Il posto a noi più caro


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> Lo penso anche io. Stronzate tipo: *che il forte carattere di lui ha indotto lei a cadere tra le sue braccia. Tipo: lei non ha saputo dirgli di no perchè lui troppo maschio alfa e cose di qusto tipo. Insomma la giustificava. S*ono scappato a gambe levate.





danny ha detto:


> E se lei tacesse solo per la paura, parlando, di distruggere l'apparente equilibrio che si è creato nella coppia?
> Ho letto prima che - in apparenza- tutto è tornato come prima.
> Sicuramente per lei, che ha messo una pietra sopra tutto, sta cercando di rimuoverlo dal suo presente (o forse ci è già riuscita) e vive come prima, con la stessa modalità comportamentali e affettive di prima probabilmente verso Homer.
> Chi è cambiato profondamente nel rapporto è lui, e forse è quello con maggior problemi di relazione.
> ...


eh no la terapista  l'ha assolta perché Homer ( sempre secondo lei ) non è il maschio Alfa che lei anela, il debole per la terapista e Homer non la moglie, per questo la giustifica, si è lasciata dominare da lui perché quello ricercava, cosa ben diversa e che apre una serie di riflessioni. Ovvio che la moglie di Homer è comunque responsabile di sue scelte ed è sul perché delle scelte che dovrebbe riflettere.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ecco, io per esempio non ho mollato...
> perchè mia moglie fuori da questo è splendida
> e mi ha sempre ricoperto d'amore molto prima e anche dopo,
> sempre.
> ...


E s'e' visto...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

t'avesse amato de meno a sto punto...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Speder*



Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco, io per esempio non ho mollato...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non voglio litigare con te,però per favore se scrivi una cosa del genere cosa cazzo devo pensare?spero solo che la mia donna non mi ami così profondamente....,preferisco un bene normale che la mia donna che ha visto più schizzi che il pontile di genova....!


Ma come cazzo fa uno adulto e vaccinato ad esse cosi' cojone?....

e' roba da TSO a razzo...

magari a quest'ora chissa' quanto lo sta amando a distanza a sto rincojonito....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## danny (13 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Bravissimo Danny! Ancora te la ricordi
> sta parola! Sono felice che adori la Grecia...in 10 anni l'avrai girata anche piu di me...*filakia*!



Mi è venuto in mente questo
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K8apRa85yhU&feature=kp


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma come cazzo fa uno adulto e vaccinato ad esse cosi' cojone?....
> 
> e' roba da TSO a razzo...
> 
> ...


Si però facciamo una riflessione.Questo ti fa capire la bontà o l'ingenuità di spider.Uno paraculo non scriverebbe mai una cosa del genere,lui invece è talmente bravo che scrive anche cose così.Poi stermy che ti devo dire?Se a spider va bene che la moglie ama così ,ok,a me non andrebbe bene,non è che mi devi idolatrare e in contemporanea farti fare un culo come un secchiello altrove,preferisco starti sul cazzo allora....Ma io sono antico.


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Io non voglio litigare con te,però per favore se scrivi una cosa del genere cosa cazzo devo pensare?spero solo che la mia donna non mi ami così profondamente....,preferisco un bene normale che la mia donna che ha visto più schizzi che il pontile di genova....!
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > litiga, litiga...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> litiga, litiga...
> il tuo problema come quello del tuo compare...è la misura del vostro pisello.
> non voglio ancora dilungarmi sulla drammaticità e la sofferenza del tradimento.
> quindi cerca di fare un passo avanti.
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > E no.Sider non è questione di scelta diversa,è questione di quello che ti conviene credere.Per questo mi fai rabbia.Io credo che non si può tradire amando,perchè a differenza tua ho un concetto di amore molto alto.Il mio concetto d'amore prevede:esclusività,stima e rispettra se mi ami e ti fai fare un culo come piazza trilussa,non ci siamo perchè non sei esclusiva,non mi stimi e non mi rispetti.E sai cosa penso?che tu credi di essere stato amato da tua moglie per continuare il tuo matrimonio,per dare forza alla tua scelta.Onestamente spider c'è molto poco amore in una che per un anno si cala continuamente le mutande alle spalle del marito,e se di amore vogliamo parlare,è un amore molto malato.....Se pensi di meritare questo va benissimo.L'amore per me è anche condivisione e onestà intellettuale.I discorsi sui cm del cazzo ,sulle sborrate li lascio a te,come lascio a te un concetto d'amore privo di qualsiasi forma di rispetto e complicità.Ti ripeto non è questione di scelte,ma di quello che uno pensa di meritare.
> ...


----------



## Frithurik (13 Marzo 2014)

*Homer*

Ti stanno convincendo tutti i consigli che ti stanno dando tutti sti M.......... nei post precedenti, se si auguri.


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH



stermy...come mai ti è venuta acida?????


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Spider ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa ho dato
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma tu cosa ne sai di cosa ho dato
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Solitario*



solitario57 ha detto:


> Ti stanno convincendo tutti i consigli che ti stanno dando tutti sti M.......... nei post precedenti, se si auguri.


Professore dei miei coglioni aspetto di leggere i suoi.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> stermy...come mai ti è venuta acida?????


e' pecche' nun senti l'audio delle altre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

me farai muri' co' le tue stronzate...ce vole un preavviso de quanno posti...


----------



## Caciottina (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Professore dei miei coglioni aspetto di leggere i suoi.



perche non hai letto il commentino a Ciao Marco....vai vai


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi deludi,il passo avanti adesso fallo tu....Sei sono ossessionato dal sesso,anche tua moglie era ossessionata dal sesso?Spider alla fine le tue argomentazioni sono decisamente risibili,fragile o non fragile io almeno guardo in faccia la realtà,e tu?puoi aver dato poco,puoi aver dato nulla,ma esiste la parola per esprimere un disagio,le scopate non risolvono i problemi li amplificano.Fattene una ragione bello mio,quello che sono o che non sono non cambià la realtà delle cose!Ne faccio una questione di esclusività e rispetto,quindi ne faccio una questione di amore.Fallo tu un passo avanti....


ma sull'orlo de un burrrrone...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi deludi,il passo avanti adesso fallo tu....Sei sono ossessionato dal sesso,anche tua moglie era ossessionata dal sesso?Spider alla fine le tue argomentazioni sono decisamente risibili,fragile o non fragile io almeno guardo in faccia la realtà,e tu?puoi aver dato poco,puoi aver dato nulla,ma esiste la parola per esprimere un disagio,le scopate non risolvono i problemi li amplificano.Fattene una ragione bello mio,quello che sono o che non sono non cambià la realtà delle cose!Ne faccio una questione di esclusività e rispetto,quindi ne faccio una questione di amore.Fallo tu un passo avanti....
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sull'orlo de un burrrrone...:rotfl:


Spider è un soggetto interessante.Si nasconde dietro paroloni e bei concetti,magari un tantino astrusi,ti scrive di argomentare,e quando ti decidi a farlo tira fuori discorsi sui cm di cazzo.....E come quello che al semaforo ti viene a rompere il cazzo con la smart,e tu stai li con la santa pazienza,uno,due,tre,poi al quarto semaforo.... io perdo la pazienza e gli faccio capire che la sua smart me la metto per cappello....!


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> e' pecche' nun senti l'audio delle altre...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> me farai muri' co' le tue stronzate...ce vole un preavviso de quanno posti...


nonnetto...
hai fatto gli esami della prostata e il tele cuore...
sai a una certa età le emozioni giocano un brutto scherzo.
ma vedo che te sei ripiato bene da quando ci hai detto de essè stato cornuto.

a'...cornuto!!!!!!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma infatti ci sei arrivato.
> ...


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Spider è un soggetto interessante.Si nasconde dietro paroloni e bei concetti,magari un tantino astrusi,ti scrive di argomentare,e quando ti decidi a farlo tira fuori discorsi sui cm di cazzo.....E come quello che al semaforo ti viene a rompere il cazzo con la smart,e tu stai li con la santa pazienza,uno,due,tre,poi al quarto semaforo.... io perdo la pazienza e gli faccio capire che la sua smart me la metto per cappello....!



ah...ma eri tu l'altra sera al semaforo di via Merulana!
pensa che pensavo che i *coatti* a Roma ..fossero spariti!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nonnetto...
> hai fatto gli esami della prostata e il tele cuore...
> sai a una certa età le emozioni giocano un brutto scherzo.
> ma vedo che te sei ripiato bene da quando ci hai detto de essè stato cornuto.
> ...


faccio sempre analisi e ketchup e so' mejo de un pupetto....

fatte da' pure tu na' controllata, ma da uno bravo bravo...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*E no*



Spider ha detto:


> oscuro ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma infatti ci sei arrivato.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> ah...ma eri tu l'altra sera al semaforo di via Merulana!
> pensa che pensavo che i *coatti* a Roma ..fossero spariti!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Roma è piena de coatti purtroppo anche i coglioni sono in netto aumento.Secondo me tu non sei di roma....fra l'altro....!


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ah...ma eri tu l'altra sera al semaforo di via Merulana!
> pensa che pensavo che i *coatti* a Roma ..fossero spariti!!!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma perche' te vergogni de di' che eri sulla Salaria e non sulla Merulana?...:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ah nooooo????...
> ...


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma perche' te vergogni de di' che eri sulla Salaria e non sulla Merulana?...:rotfl:


senti cretino, 
se Roma non la conosci, non la citare che è meglio.
ritorna in quel buco di culo dove vivi che è meglio.


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma guarda che hai sbagliato...soggetto.
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ma guarda che hai sbagliato...soggetto.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*

Ma tuo padre cosa pensa di queste tue idee?tuo fratello?i tuoi amici?una curiosità nulla di più.


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tua moglie nun te voleva di' un cazzo perche' e' gia' un pelino piu' normale de te...
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*SI*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Spider ha detto:
> 
> 
> > tua moglie nun te voleva di' un cazzo perche' e' gia' un pelino piu' normale de te...
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> senti cretino,
> se Roma non la conosci, non la citare che è meglio.
> ritorna in quel buco di culo dove vivi che è meglio.


vabbe' ammetto che bazzicandole, sulle vie dei trans e delle mignotte sei piu' ferrato tu...

e nun te inkazza' professo', cribbio...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma tuo padre cosa pensa di queste tue idee?tuo fratello?i tuoi amici?una curiosità nulla di più.



pensano che sono un deficente 
a rispondere a gente senza cultura e 
senza arte come voi.
ma io vi difendo sempre, sempre...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > povero Stermy...certo che le corna devono averti veramente sconquassato il cervello.
> ...


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Sterminator ha detto:
> 
> 
> > povero Stermy...certo che le corna devono averti veramente sconquassato il cervello.
> ...


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Vedi*



Spider ha detto:


> pensano che sono un deficente
> a rispondere a gente senza cultura e
> senza arte come voi.
> ma io vi difendo sempre, sempre...


Vedi passi all'insulto perchè quando il discorso prende quota ti fermi alle belle parole.Comunque ci credo.Pensano che sei un deficiente.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> pensano che sono un deficente
> a rispondere a gente senza cultura e
> senza arte come voi.
> ma io vi difendo sempre, sempre...


tanta solidarieta' pure a tuo padre e fratelli...:mrgreen:

ma se loro so' piu' normali de te, io ar posto tuo un controllino ar DNA lo farei...


----------



## lothar57 (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> nonnetto...
> hai fatto gli esami della prostata e il tele cuore...
> sai a una certa età le emozioni giocano un brutto scherzo.
> ma vedo che te sei ripiato bene da quando ci hai detto de essè stato cornuto.
> ...



Ragno della malora....io sono un po'+ giovane di Stermi,e amichevolmente ti dico...scrivi cazzate amico.
parlo per me ma immagino anche x Stermi....mai funzionato cosi'bene.
E aggiungo che volo moltoooo in alto....


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragno della malora....io sono un po'+ giovane di Stermi,e amichevolmente ti dico...scrivi cazzate amico.
> parlo per me ma immagino anche x Stermi....mai funzionato cosi'bene.
> E aggiungo che volo moltoooo in alto....


Quando un uomo perde la dignità si aggrappa alle cazzate,gli rimangono solo quelle.


----------



## feather (13 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> l'unica mia paura è stata che non mi aveva amato mai,
> anche prima o che l'amore fosse finito.


Devo ammettere che anch'io ho enorme difficoltà a concepire che una donna innamorata possa scoparsi un altro. 
L'unica differenza è che io sono disposto a dare il beneficio del dubbio. Piccolo però.

Avesse*


----------



## oscuro (13 Marzo 2014)

*Feather*



feather ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che anch'io ho enorme difficoltà a concepire che una donna innamorata possa scoparsi un altro.
> L'unica differenza è che io sono disposto a dare il beneficio del dubbio. Piccolo però.
> 
> Avesse*


Per un anno....non è una scopata.Si è scopata un altro per un anno....


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che anch'io ho enorme difficoltà a concepire che una donna innamorata possa scoparsi un altro.
> L'unica differenza è che io sono disposto a dare il beneficio del dubbio. Piccolo però.
> 
> Avesse*



Certo è anche chiaro che noi ometti non vogliamo vedere film porno per eccitarci no? L'ecitazione come l'innamoramento cosa sono? 

Ma un film pornografico direi! alquanto eccitante e dove gli attori siamo noi. Gulp.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per un anno....non è una scopata.Si è scopata un altro per un anno....


e scopava pure da dio, scopava....
quanto ammmore...:rotfl:

(o mi confondo di scopate?)...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo è anche chiaro che noi ometti non vogliamo vedere film porno per eccitarci no? L'ecitazione come l'innamoramento cosa sono?
> 
> Ma un film pornografico direi! alquanto eccitante e dove gli attori siamo noi. Gulp.


Cioe' tu ti arrapavi pensando a tua moglie che scopava con l'amante come se stessi guardando un porno?...

ma ar bar ce sei gia' annato oggi?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (13 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu ti arrapavi pensando a tua moglie che scopava con l'amante come se stessi guardando un porno?...
> 
> ma ar bar ce sei gia' annato oggi?
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



effettivamente no, ma mo rimedio e ci vado. Al bar non a vedermi un porno. 
ma mai una minchia capisci .


----------



## disincantata (13 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Devo ammettere che anch'io ho enorme difficoltà a concepire che una donna innamorata possa scoparsi un altro.
> L'unica differenza è che io sono disposto a dare il beneficio del dubbio. Piccolo però.
> 
> Avesse*



Un uomo invece si?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> E cosa succede quando il dolore diventa cronico?


Te lo tieni perché ti fa compagnia ed è sempre meglio del vuoto che non è intorno a te ma dentro di te.


----------



## Hellseven (13 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te lo tieni perché ti fa compagnia ed è sempre meglio del vuoto che non è intorno a te ma dentro di te.


Molto vero, molto umano. Sempre puntuale e capace di centrare il cuore delle cose. un caro saluto :smile:


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E no.Sider non è questione di scelta diversa,è questione di quello che ti conviene credere.Per questo mi fai rabbia.Io credo che non si può tradire amando,perchè a differenza tua ho un concetto di amore molto alto.Il mio concetto d'amore prevede:esclusività,stima e rispettra se mi ami e ti fai fare un culo come piazza trilussa,non ci siamo perchè non sei esclusiva,non mi stimi e non mi rispetti.E sai cosa penso?che tu credi di essere stato amato da tua moglie* per continuare il tuo matrimonio,per dare forza alla tua scelta*.Onestamente spider c'è molto poco amore in una che per un anno si cala continuamente le mutande alle spalle del marito,e se di amore vogliamo parlare,è un amore molto malato.....Se pensi di meritare questo va benissimo.L'amore per me è anche condivisione e onestà intellettuale.I discorsi sui cm del cazzo ,sulle sborrate li lascio a te,come lascio a te un concetto d'amore privo di qualsiasi forma di rispetto e complicità.Ti ripeto non è questione di scelte,ma di quello che uno pensa di meritare.


Se è così, perché accanirsi a smontare una costruzione che va bene a chi ci abita?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Molto vero, molto umano. Sempre puntuale e capace di centrare il cuore delle cose. un caro saluto :smile:


:smile: un caro saluto anche a te. Gentilissimo uomo.


----------



## Fantastica (13 Marzo 2014)

*Spider VS Oscuro*

Domanda per Spider: che significato dai al sesso? Mi spiego: Oscuro considera che la donna, se ama, è sessualmente fedele. Tu invece ritieni che, se ama, non necessariamente è sessualmente fedele, perché dici che quello che conta sono i sentimenti.
Delle due l'una: o il sesso per te non è manifestazione di sentimento; oppure solo il sesso con te è stato per tua moglie manifestazione del sentimento e allora ancora due possibilità:
a. esiste un sesso solo animale (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura)
b. sei di una presunzione che al confronto l'orgoglio di Oscuro è una fetecchia

e poi ci sarebbe anche un punto c.

tu hai fatto male, molto molto male a tua moglie in qualche modo, e "comprendi" che ti abbia tradito, perché in qualche modo l'hai "meritato". Ma allora come fai a essere così certo che lei non ha mai smesso di amare te, in quei lunghi mesi?


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Domanda per Spider: che significato dai al sesso? Mi spiego: Oscuro considera che la donna, se ama, è sessualmente fedele. Tu invece ritieni che, se ama, non necessariamente è sessualmente fedele, perché dici che quello che conta sono i sentimenti.
> Delle due l'una: o il sesso per te non è manifestazione di sentimento; oppure solo il sesso con te è stato per tua moglie manifestazione del sentimento e allora ancora due possibilità:
> a. esiste un sesso solo animale (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura)
> b. sei di una presunzione che al confronto l'orgoglio di Oscuro è una fetecchia
> ...


Semplice, ma perche' gliel'ha detto la mugliera e lui ce crede...

poi ha chiesto all'amante ed ha confermato pure lui...

e' in una botte de fero spaider nostro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Gimmy (13 Marzo 2014)

Homer ha detto:


> NO.
> 
> Stiamo insieme perchè le acque si sono calmate. *A sentire lei non mi cambierebbe più per nessuna cosa al mondo*.
> Adesso sto bene così. Tutto si è calmato e, a parte altri problemini oramai non superabili, così non si sta poi tanto male, penso da parte di entrambi. Solo che il terremoto ha smosso troppi equilibri che fatico a ritrovare.
> Leggendo qui e lì e, non solo su questo forum, è una situazione abbastanza comune e la cosa mi tranquillizza.



Intanto approfitto per salutarvi, come nuovo utente cornuto. Se ne avrò la forza racconterò anche la mia storia. Intanto cerco conforto leggendo le vostre storie e commenti.


Riguardo al neretto sopra: forse non è il caso tuo, ma succede spesso, non so perché ma succede sempre quando è la donna a tradire, che quando lei si innamora di un altro, magari dentro di lei arriva anche a pensare di fare scelte irreversibili come quella di lasciare marito e figli... poi l'amante si stufa, per un motivo o per l'altro (non so perché, ma è sempre l'uomo che si stufa e cerca nuove amanti... forse perché quello che cerca l'uomo è comunque sempre e solo la trombata, la donna no) e a quel punto si ritorna a casa con la coda tra le gambe, scottati e ancora più insicuri per l'esperienza passata. L'uomo che eri ad un passo dal mollare diventa il porto sicuro da cui tornare, perché sai che lui, tuo marito, il padre dei tuoi figli, non si comporterà mai come l'altro, l'amante, per il quale eri pronta a mollare tutto.


----------



## Sterminator (13 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Intanto approfitto per salutarvi, come nuovo utente cornuto. Se ne avrò la forza racconterò anche la mia storia. Intanto cerco conforto leggendo le vostre storie e commenti.
> 
> 
> Riguardo al neretto sopra: forse non è il caso tuo, ma succede spesso, non so perché ma succede sempre quando è la donna a tradire, che quando lei si innamora di un altro, magari dentro di lei arriva anche a pensare di fare scelte irreversibili come quella di lasciare marito e figli... poi l'amante si stufa, per un motivo o per l'altro (non so perché, ma è sempre l'uomo che si stufa e cerca nuove amanti... forse perché quello che cerca l'uomo è comunque sempre e solo la trombata, la donna no) e a quel punto si ritorna a casa con la coda tra le gambe, scottati e ancora più insicuri per l'esperienza passata. L'uomo che eri ad un passo dal mollare diventa il porto sicuro da cui tornare, perché sai che lui, tuo marito, il padre dei tuoi figli, non si comporterà mai come l'altro, l'amante, per il quale eri pronta a mollare tutto.


Benvenuto nella sezione resetting...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Ps:cmq sarebbe pure piu' difficile riprendersela in casa se diventi solo na' ruota di scorta del cazzo....te pare?...

(non credo)...:mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Domanda per Spider: che significato dai al sesso? Mi spiego: Oscuro considera che la donna, se ama, è sessualmente fedele. Tu invece ritieni che, se ama, non necessariamente è sessualmente fedele, perché dici che quello che conta sono i sentimenti.
> Delle due l'una: o il sesso per te non è manifestazione di sentimento; oppure solo il sesso con te è stato per tua moglie manifestazione del sentimento e allora ancora due possibilità:
> a. esiste un sesso solo animale (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura)
> b. sei di una presunzione che al confronto l'orgoglio di Oscuro è una fetecchia
> ...



è la c, ovvio.
 e si vede proprio, dalle tue domande (e non ti offendere perchè ti stimo tantissimo),
 come dalle battutine 
di questi due emeriti e meritati cornuti...
che non siete mai stati amati,
 mai almeno come volevate esserlo.
io si. sono stato e sono ancora amato.
L'amore di  mia moglie non è mai stato un sacrificio,
 ne una conquista, per me.
 bastava esserci, esistere, per essere amato.
ero un Dio su questa terra.
sono io che ho sprecato tutto questo.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Intanto approfitto per salutarvi, come nuovo utente cornuto. Se ne avrò la forza racconterò anche la mia storia. Intanto cerco conforto leggendo le vostre storie e commenti.
> 
> 
> Riguardo al neretto sopra: forse non è il caso tuo, ma succede spesso, non so perché ma succede sempre quando è la donna a tradire, che quando lei si innamora di un altro, magari dentro di lei arriva anche a pensare di fare scelte irreversibili come quella di lasciare marito e figli...* poi l'amante si stufa, per un motivo o per l'altro (non so perché, ma è sempre l'uomo che si stufa e cerca nuove amanti... forse perché quello che cerca l'uomo è comunque sempre e solo la trombata, la donna no)* e a quel punto si ritorna a casa con la coda tra le gambe, scottati e ancora più insicuri per l'esperienza passata. L'uomo che eri ad un passo dal mollare diventa il porto sicuro da cui tornare, perché sai che lui, tuo marito, il padre dei tuoi figli, non si comporterà mai come l'altro, l'amante, per il quale eri pronta a mollare tutto.


Non tutti gli amanti si stufano e non tutte le donne traditrici tornano dal marito. Certo il comportamento dell'amante credo faccia la differenza. Se si parla di sentimenti.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> io si. sono stato e sono ancora amato.
> L'amore di  mia moglie non è mai stato un sacrificio,
> ne una conquista,
> bastava esserci, esistere, per essere amato.
> ...


Stai dicendo che hai perdonato il suo tradimento perchè in fondo eri convinto di meritartelo? E che avrai fatto mai?


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Non tutti gli amanti si stufano e non tutte le donne traditrici tornano dal marito. Certo il comportamento dell'amante credo faccia la differenza. Se si parla di sentimenti.



infatti,
 nel mio caso, è esattamente il contrario.
lui era cotto perso...


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti,
> nel mio caso, è esattamente il contrario.
> *lui era cotto perso.*..


Lei no però. Ti ha tradito per punirti e poi?


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Stai dicendo che hai perdonato il suo tradimento perchè in fondo eri convinto di meritartelo? E che avrai fatto mai?



semplice.
non l'ho amata abbastanza.
come avrebbe meritato.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> semplice.
> non l'ho amata abbastanza.
> come avrebbe meritato.


Condividere la propria intimità sessuale con un'altra persona non è una passeggiata però. Si riesce a farlo a mente fredda? Si sceglie la preda giusta? Peccato lui si sia innamorato, povero...


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Lei no però. Ti ha tradito per punirti e poi?



non mi ha tradito per punirmi.
cercava una sua strada.
forse una strada,
 fuori da me.
dal suo amore.
come quando una falena, sbatte sui vetri.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Condividere la propria intimità sessuale con un'altra persona non è una passeggiata però. Si riesce a farlo a mente fredda? Si sceglie la preda giusta? Peccato lui si sia innamorato, povero...



si è vero..in fondo mi fa un pochino pena.
spero abbia superato, poi sai,
 certe botte a 54 anni sono toste da digerire!!!!
ma in fondo lui c'ha provato a ricostruirsi una miserabile vita...
che doveva fare?
ci prova.

su mia moglie non so...
dice che era bravo, bravissimo.. e tutto il resto.
ma se non c'è sentimento..puoi scopare pure con Rocco...
e Rocco darsi da fare e sudare, sudare.

sta di fatto che lo ha mollato in meno di 2 ore.
(pur riconoscendogli ...il merito).


----------



## feather (14 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Un uomo invece si?


Ho detto donna perché si parlava di una donna, ma vale anche per un uomo.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> è la c, ovvio.
> e si vede proprio, dalle tue domande (e non ti offendere perchè ti stimo tantissimo),
> come dalle battutine
> di questi due emeriti e meritati cornuti...
> ...



Se e cosi che funziona allora io al mio marito cosa sarei
dovuta fargli in questi anni? Tradirlo con 1 diverso al giorno
e fare le orgie come hobby?Portarmi un Russo robusto di 2 metri
e tenermelo nella stanza di fronte alla camera da letto? Abbi
pazienza Spider e non ti offendere ma che vuol dire "non l'amavo
abbastanza e lei giustamente mi ha tradito?"perche proprio cosi suona.
Nella vita ci si parla,ci si ragiona, non si agisce solo d'istinto in virtù
della ricerca ossessiva del amore...Ma se a te ti fa sentire meglio
addossarti tutte le colpe del tradimento va bene per te ma non e vero 
che siano tutte tue.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Te lo tieni perché ti fa compagnia ed è sempre meglio del vuoto che non è intorno a te ma dentro di te.


Tu sei saggia.Te l'hanno mai detto?


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Certo è anche chiaro che noi ometti non vogliamo vedere film porno per eccitarci no? L'ecitazione come l'innamoramento cosa sono?
> 
> Ma un film pornografico direi! alquanto eccitante e dove gli attori siamo noi. Gulp.


Sai che hai offerto uno spunto molto interessante da approfondire e con cui confrontarsi?
Se si uscisse un attimo dagli schemi, e dalle solite battute facili, quello che hai detto potrebbe aiutarci non poco a capire qualcosa della natura umana... magari discutendone seriamente.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se è così, perché accanirsi a smontare una costruzione che va bene a chi ci abita?


Perché chi la vuole smontare si è a sua volta costruito qualcosa che contrasta con quello che critica.
Ognuno di noi ha un simulacro di vita che ci tiene a galla, e a volte ci fa stare anche bene.
Ma più di tutto ci evita di stare male.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché chi la vuole smontare si è a sua volta costruito qualcosa che contrasta con quello che critica.
> Ognuno di noi ha un simulacro di vita che ci tiene a galla, e a volte ci fa stare anche bene.
> Ma più di tutto ci evita di stare male.



infatti, e non capisco tutto questo accanimento, come se la verità stesse solo da una parte sola.
Altro che saggezza, si tratta proprio del contrario e i primi ad autoconvincersi delle loro scelte sono proprio loro.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> è la c, ovvio.
> e si vede proprio, dalle tue domande (e non ti offendere perchè ti stimo tantissimo),
> come dalle battutine
> di questi due emeriti e meritati cornuti...
> ...


Spider tu continui ad offendere perchè le tue argomentazioni sono ridicole.Tu continua pure a sostenere che chi ama veramente cerchi "strade"fuori dalla coppia,io sono contento di non essere cornuto e di essere amato in maniera esclusiva.Eri un dio?ti sei meritato le corna,?tu farnetichi semplicemente perchè ti manca il coraggio di affrontare tua moglie e capire la gravità di quello che ha fatto.Dice che ti ama?non lo ha dimostrato punto!!!Il resto sono tutta una serie di cazzate che ti racconti per nascondere le tue poche palle.Parlane con tuo padre e dimmi cosa ne pensa.... Dietro i tuoi paroloni,i tuoi voli pindarici c'è il nulla,e chi la gente la conosce,ci mette poco a capire...molto poco.Ciao.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Fantastica*



Fantastica ha detto:


> Domanda per Spider: che significato dai al sesso? Mi spiego: Oscuro considera che la donna, se ama, è sessualmente fedele. Tu invece ritieni che, se ama, non necessariamente è sessualmente fedele, perché dici che quello che conta sono i sentimenti.
> Delle due l'una: o il sesso per te non è manifestazione di sentimento; oppure solo il sesso con te è stato per tua moglie manifestazione del sentimento e allora ancora due possibilità:
> a. esiste un sesso solo animale (non ci credo nemmeno sotto tortura)
> b. sei di una presunzione che al confronto l'orgoglio di Oscuro è una fetecchia
> ...


Io faccio lo stesso discorso anche per gli uomini.....E l'orgoglio non c'entra nulla è questione di rispetto.:up:


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Se e cosi che funziona allora io al mio marito cosa sarei
> dovuta fargli in questi anni? Tradirlo con 1 diverso al giorno
> e fare le orgie come hobby?Portarmi un Russo robusto di 2 metri
> e tenermelo nella stanza di fronte alla camera da letto? Abbi
> ...



ma mia moglie, prima molto prima,
 mi ha dato dei chiari segnali,
 sono io che non ho voluto vederli.
certo che poteva scegliere come reagire a tutto.
ha scelto la strada peggiore, mai negato questo 
e se ho sofferto e ancora soffro,
 è proprio per questo.
ma so che anche io, l'ho fatta soffrire.
Poi questo è quello che mi racconto io,
 che ci raccontiamo noi,
 capisco che per altri è diverso.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mia moglie, prima molto prima,
> mi ha dato dei chiari segnali,
> sono io che non ho voluto vederli.
> certo che poteva scegliere come reagire a tutto.
> ...



Ciao 

la principale diversità sta che si distingue tra 
problemi della coppia o personali,
con l'atto del tradimento. 

Per me, sono due cose distinte ... 
non vedo come il fare l'amore con un altro,
dovrebbe risoluzionare i problemi di coppia o personali. 
Strana cosa per me, che questa "terapia" cessa,
quando vengono scoperti ... e più che altro, 
vedo due di problemi da affrontare poi ... 


sienne


----------



## Gimmy (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Fiammetta ha detto:
> 
> 
> > io invece mi riferivo al traditore che *scopando ha trovato come scopare meglio*.
> ...


----------



## Gimmy (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la principale diversità sta che si distingue tra
> problemi della coppia o personali,
> ...



Completamente d'accordo con te. La soluzione dello cercare scopate al di fuori della coppia per colpa di certi problemi, mi fa vedere questi problemi più come un pretesto che non come la causa che ha portato a quello.


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mia moglie, prima molto prima,
> mi ha dato dei chiari segnali,
> sono io che non ho voluto vederli.
> certo che poteva scegliere come reagire a tutto.
> ...


Se ti aveva mandato segnali che non hai colto o hai ignorato per pigrizia o superficialità certo hai creato un ottimo alibi, una mia collega tradi il marito mi stupi molto questa cosa perché era integerimma, mi aveva raccontato le varie discussioni che negli anni avevano avuto lei si sentiva sola e trascurata da tanto tempo e lo diceva chiaramente a lui innescando discussioni infinite, luitrascurava anche i figli... Alla fine ritengo sia esplosa in lei la necessità di essere egoista e pensare a se come donna e quando arrivo un uomo che tramite l'amicizia riusci a conquistarla tradi, poi si penti e cerco di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (che non ha mai saputo del tradimento) ma alla fine non ce l!'ha fatta si è separata preferendo star sola, purtroppo l'indifferenza del marito protratta per lungo tempo aveva creato terreno fertile per un tradimento


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti aveva mandato segnali che non hai colto o hai ignorato per pigrizia o superficialità certo hai creato un ottimo alibi, una mia collega tradi il marito mi stupi molto questa cosa perché era integerimma, mi aveva raccontato le varie discussioni che negli anni avevano avuto lei si sentiva sola e trascurata da tanto tempo e lo diceva chiaramente a lui innescando discussioni infinite, luitrascurava anche i figli... Alla fine ritengo sia esplosa in lei la necessità di essere egoista e pensare a se come donna e quando arrivo un uomo che tramite l'amicizia riusci a conquistarla tradi, poi si penti e cerco di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (che non ha mai saputo del tradimento) ma alla fine non ce l!'ha fatta si è separata preferendo star sola, purtroppo l'indifferenza del marito protratta per lungo tempo aveva creato terreno fertile per un tradimento



Ciao e buongiorno :smile:

tu stesso lo racconti ... discussioni per anni. 
Se l'avesse scoperto, non vi era tanto da cadere dal pero,
se fosse sincero con se stesso ... e capisco benissimo, che 
quando porti avanti da sola una coppia con figli ... ti logori
nel tempo, proprio hai bisogno di "concime", per riprendere 
forze. E lo racconti pure ... vi era un'amicizia ... una condivisione. 
Ma sono storie estreme ... che qui, non leggo tanto ... mi sembra. 

sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Sai che hai offerto uno spunto molto interessante da approfondire e con cui confrontarsi?
> Se si uscisse un attimo dagli schemi, e dalle solite battute facili, quello che hai detto potrebbe aiutarci non poco a capire qualcosa della natura umana... magari discutendone seriamente.



Ne ero consapevole danny, perchè oltre quelle motivazioni di fondo che riguardano in maniera estremamente soggettiva che riguarda la persona , "parlo di esperienze, di crescita, di infanzia, di rapporti coi genitori ecc ecc" ci accomuna a tutti una semplice cosa, scrivo "eccitazione" per non allungare il succo del discorso, ma alla fine di quello si tratta. 

e su quello, sulla natura umana io ribadisco che, un tradimento spesso è dettato semplicemente da attrazione ormonale con l'attrazione "satellitare" di una falsa conoscenza e idolatria di situazioni che attirano falsamente perchè chi attrae non si conosce affatto. E' come un volersi stordire tramite l'eccitazione, di mille altre componenti che ti danno le motivazioni che "cerchi volontariamente e non per darti delle scusanti. Sarò stato chiaro? sicuramente no, le "mie" sono sempre e comunque per pochi eletti:carneval:


----------



## Gimmy (14 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti aveva mandato segnali che non hai colto o hai ignorato per pigrizia o superficialità certo hai creato un ottimo alibi, una mia collega tradi il marito mi stupi molto questa cosa perché era integerimma, mi aveva raccontato le varie discussioni che negli anni avevano avuto lei si sentiva sola e trascurata da tanto tempo e lo diceva chiaramente a lui innescando discussioni infinite, luitrascurava anche i figli... Alla fine ritengo sia esplosa in lei la necessità di essere egoista e pensare a se come donna e quando arrivo un uomo che tramite l'amicizia riusci a conquistarla tradi, poi si penti e cerco di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (che non ha mai saputo del tradimento) ma alla fine non ce l!'ha fatta si è separata preferendo star sola, purtroppo l'indifferenza del marito protratta per lungo tempo aveva creato terreno fertile per un tradimento



In questo caso effettivamente il "tradimento" è diventata decisamente necessità. E ci sono tradimenti in cui il tradito può solo darsi tante martellate sui coglioni, e ha poco da che essere incazzato per il tradimento

per come la vedo io, se dovessi ridurre le fasi del prima, durante e dopo il tradimento, modestissimo parere, lo farei come segue:

- problema scatenante 
- affrentare il problema insieme
- il problema non si risolve... lo riaffronto in modo più deciso
- il problema non si risolve...ultimatum
- il problema non si risolve... tadimento a questo punto a ragione del traditore/ice
- metto il partner davanti ai fatti compiuti e affronto di nuovo il problema, alla luce dei nuovi fatti
- il problema non si risolve... separazione dal partner

al di fuori di questo, secondo me, il tradimento diventa solo un pretesto per cercare scopate extra: ci sentiamo a posto con la coscienza e a casa abbiamo sempre il nostro porto sicuro, la nostra compagnia per la vecchiaia


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti aveva mandato segnali che non hai colto o hai ignorato per pigrizia o superficialità certo *hai creato un ottimo alibi*, una mia collega tradi il marito mi stupi molto questa cosa perché era integerimma, mi aveva raccontato le varie discussioni che negli anni avevano avuto lei si sentiva sola e trascurata da tanto tempo e lo diceva chiaramente a lui innescando discussioni infinite, luitrascurava anche i figli... *Alla fine ritengo sia esplosa in lei la necessità di essere egoista* e pensare a se come donna e quando arrivo un uomo che tramite l'amicizia riusci a conquistarla tradi, poi si penti e cerco di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (che non ha mai saputo del tradimento) ma alla fine non ce l!'ha fatta si è separata preferendo star sola, *purtroppo l'indifferenza del marito protratta per lungo tempo aveva creato terreno fertile per un tradimento*


Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto.
Penso poi che in questi casi il tradimento debba essere "confessato" nella coppia proprio per portare a galla i problemi che hai sottolineato. Nel caso che hai citato è mancato questo e infatti il lavoro, fatto solo dalla moglie, per ricostruire il rapporto è stato vano.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Mi trovi d'accordo su tutto.
> Penso poi che in questi casi il tradimento debba essere "confessato" nella coppia proprio per portare a galla i problemi che hai sottolineato. Nel caso che hai citato è mancato questo e infatti il lavoro, fatto solo dalla moglie, per ricostruire il rapporto è stato vano.


Ciao danny

non credo. Per il semplice fatto, che avrà posto un ultimatum,
prima di lasciarlo ... e anche lì, lui non ha reagito ... 
Se non reagisci lì, quando allora? 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao danny
> 
> non credo. Per il semplice fatto, che avrà posto un ultimatum,
> prima di lasciarlo ... e anche lì, lui non ha reagito ...
> ...


Ma la questione di spider è diversa.Chi tradisce non ha mai un buon motivo per farlo,può avere un motivo,può avere delle attenuanti,ma di certo si mette dalla parte del torto....Un tradimento occasionale è una cosa,ma un tradimento di un anno è tutta un'altra cosa,e non è certo credibile che chi tradisce per un anno intero è perchè ama troppo il marito....!Se poi vogliamo credere a questo ognuno e libero di farlo.Mi tradisci perchè mi ami troppo?,ragazzi non si può sentire....,e se passa un messaggio simile si fa solo un danno a spider,che già troppo bene non sta.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si è vero..in fondo mi fa un pochino pena.
> spero abbia superato, poi sai,
> certe botte a 54 anni sono toste da digerire!!!!
> ma in fondo lui c'ha provato a ricostruirsi una miserabile vita...
> ...


Va che questo e' solo un demerito per la tua "signora"....

se fosse vero che lei non s'era tanto intrippata, e' proprio una zoccola anzi Zoccola e tu un grandissimo Cornuto..

non capisci proprio un cazzo e tua moglie ha avuto solo culo a trovare uno smidollato coglione come te...:rotfl:

sei da ricovero imbecille...


----------



## Gimmy (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la questione di spider è diversa.*Chi tradisce non ha mai un buon motivo per farlo*,può avere un motivo,può avere delle attenuanti,ma di certo si mette dalla parte del torto....Un tradimento occasionale è una cosa,ma un tradimento di un anno è tutta un'altra cosa,e non è certo credibile che chi tradisce per un anno intero è perchè ama troppo il marito....!Se poi vogliamo credere a questo ognuno e libero di farlo.Mi tradisci perchè mi ami troppo?,ragazzi non si può sentire....,e se passa un messaggio simile si fa solo un danno a spider,che già troppo bene non sta.




I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner. 

Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma la questione di spider è diversa.Chi tradisce non ha mai un buon motivo per farlo,può avere un motivo,può avere delle attenuanti,ma di certo si mette dalla parte del torto....Un tradimento occasionale è una cosa,ma un tradimento di un anno è tutta un'altra cosa,e non è certo credibile che chi tradisce per un anno intero è perchè ama troppo il marito....!Se poi vogliamo credere a questo ognuno e libero di farlo.Mi tradisci perchè mi ami troppo?,ragazzi non si può sentire....,e se passa un messaggio simile si fa solo un danno a spider,che già troppo bene non sta.



No, io invece la penso diversamente. Credo che la grettezza umana è talmente tanta che raggiunge limiti a volte inimmaginabili. La conferma si ha quando si viene scoperti e non si hanno le palle per dire e dirsi faccio schifo e ora non so nè come rimediare nè ho il coraggio di lasciarti anche se ho capito di amarti. In breve, ma potrei anche scrivere qualche parolaccia in più.

Edit: la gretteza non comprende soltanto chi ha tradito, ma anche il tradito.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> infatti, e non capisco tutto questo accanimento, come se la verità stesse solo da una parte sola.
> Altro che saggezza, si tratta proprio del contrario e i primi ad autoconvincersi delle loro scelte sono proprio loro.


Io per es. non mi devo convincere proprio di un cazzo come fai tu, perche' non ho questioni di corna da elaborare e percio' il punto di vista di chi non deve elaborarsi sta tranvata e' piu' obiettivo e lucido di chi non ha le palle per analizzare freddamente come stanno le cose....

altro che accanimento nei tuoi confronti...sei te che t'accanisci invece inventandoti ed imbottendoti di puttanate cosmiche...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner.
> 
> Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.


Ma che cazzo stai a di' pure te?...ma roba da matti....


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> No, io invece la penso diversamente. Credo che la grettezza umana è talmente tanta che raggiunge limiti a volte inimmaginabili. La conferma si ha quando si viene scoperti e non si hanno le palle per dire e dirsi faccio schifo e ora non so nè come rimediare nè ho il coraggio di lasciarti anche se ho capito di amarti. In breve, ma potrei anche scrivere qualche parolaccia in più.
> 
> Edit: la gretteza non comprende soltanto chi ha tradito, ma anche il tradito.


fammi capire:tu scopi per un anno intero con un altro e poi capisci di amarmi?e capisci che mentre trombavi allegramente con un altro mi amavi lo stesso?vogliamo fare passare un messaggio simile?parliamo di 365 giorni di corna...non 2 o 3 volte....sicuri?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*gimmy*



Gimmy ha detto:


> I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner.
> 
> Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.


Ci possono essere milioni di motivi allora,la questione e che non c'è ne neanche uno valido...mettila come ti pare.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> No, io invece la penso diversamente. Credo che la grettezza umana è talmente tanta che raggiunge limiti a volte inimmaginabili. La conferma si ha quando si viene scoperti e non si hanno le palle per dire e dirsi faccio schifo e ora non so nè come rimediare nè ho il coraggio di lasciarti anche se ho capito di amarti. In breve, ma potrei anche scrivere qualche parolaccia in più.
> 
> Edit: la gretteza non comprende soltanto chi ha tradito, ma anche il tradito.



Ciao 

dipende estremamente dalle storie e dai tipi di tradimenti ... 

Non trovo nulla di male, o sbagliato ... a ricominciare anche dopo
dei tradimenti del caiser. Ma ho difficoltà in spiegazioni da altri cosmi,
per "giustificare". A volte non vi è nulla da giustificare ... ma prenderlo
per quello che è ... un momento o parentesi ... nel percorso di una 
storia di coppia e che le motivazioni ... possono essere anche di una 
banalità allucinante ... e come tali si prendono ... e si va avanti. 
Capisco, che è grotesco, che l'equazione non torna tra dolore subito 
e motivazioni che portano a tradire ... pazienza. A volte è così. 


sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende estremamente dalle storie e dai tipi di tradimenti ...
> 
> ...


Sienne cara ma qui si parla di tradimento per troppo amore,qui si rasenta la follia,sarebbe il caso di piantarla o no?


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma mia moglie, prima molto prima,
> mi ha dato dei chiari segnali,
> sono io che non ho voluto vederli.
> certo che poteva scegliere come reagire a tutto.
> ...


Ma ste stronzate invece sono proprio 'na fotocopia delle stronzate che raccontano tutti i traditori/rici e che se "raccontano" i traditi/e intrappolati nelle trappole psicologiche in cui li hanno cadere....

aripijate perche' non c'e' nessuna, ripeto nessuna mancanza che giustifichi ed autorizzi una presa di cazzi a nastro...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ste stronzate invece sono proprio 'na fotocopia delle stronzate che raccontano tutti i traditori/rici e che se "raccontano" i traditi/e intrappolati nelle trappole psicologiche in cui li hanno cadere....
> 
> aripijate perche' non c'e' nessuna, ripeto nessuna mancanza che giustifichi ed autorizzi una presa di cazzi a nastro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Stè qui spider è stato tradito perchè era troppo amato,adesso siamo arrivati a questo....pure a questo....


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Se ti aveva mandato segnali che non hai colto o hai ignorato per pigrizia o superficialità certo hai creato un ottimo alibi, una mia collega tradi il marito mi stupi molto questa cosa perché era integerimma, mi aveva raccontato le varie discussioni che negli anni avevano avuto lei si sentiva sola e trascurata da tanto tempo e lo diceva chiaramente a lui innescando discussioni infinite, luitrascurava anche i figli... Alla fine ritengo sia esplosa in lei la necessità di essere egoista e pensare a se come donna e quando arrivo un uomo che tramite l'amicizia riusci a conquistarla tradi, poi si penti e cerco di ricostruire il rapporto con il marito (che non ha mai saputo del tradimento) ma alla fine non ce l!'ha fatta si è separata preferendo star sola, purtroppo l'indifferenza del marito protratta per lungo tempo aveva creato terreno fertile per un tradimento


Beh la tua amica la santita' nun se la pija perche' se la situazione era proprio al capolinea, come infatti ha constatato dopo, era mejo se PRIMA si fosse separata e poi se dava da fa'...

le giustificazioni per autoassolversi so farlocche ed in un'altra situazione simile rizoccolera' sicuramente...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner.
> 
> Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.



Buongiorno utente invornito..come di certo sai,io scrivo con cognizione di causa,essendo un traditore in attivita.

Il rosso e'pataccata...si tradisce se non si hanno principi morali,e nel caso della donna,se e' troia nata..tutto qua'..

at salut


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> fammi capire:tu scopi per un anno intero con un altro e poi capisci di amarmi?e capisci che mentre trombavi allegramente con un altro mi amavi lo stesso?vogliamo fare passare un messaggio simile?parliamo di 365 giorni di corna...non 2 o 3 volte....sicuri?



No clà io quel messaggio non voglio farlo passare, io sto scrivendo di peggio clà. 

Io non sto mettendo in dubbio la parola amare, io affermo che l'essere umano a volte fa talmente schifo che ..... 

clà evito di scrivere aggettivi, sarebbe soltanto una specie di sfogo e risulterei alquanto offensivo.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stè qui spider è stato tradito perchè era troppo amato,adesso siamo arrivati a questo....pure a questo....


ma si' che era troppo amato Oscu'...

la zoccola nonostante si facesse tromba' fuori da piu' de n'anno, ha scaricato l'amante in appena due ore...

capisci Oscu' quanto ammmore ha dimostrato?...un vero record...

e na' medaja alla "signora" non gliela volemo da'?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner.
> 
> Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.


Da traditrice non sono d'accordo
Mio marito ha un sacco di colpe nel nostro matrimonio ma questo non lo uso e non lo useró mai come giustificazione al tradimento.
Si tratta di prendersi le proprie responsabilitá e il tradimento ê respinsabilità tutta mia. Mio marito ha altre colpe ma io posso scegliere di dirgli che se continua cosí lo tradisco e se lui non fosse d'accordo dovrei lasciarlo perchè nel momento che lo tradisco il torto è solo mio e ne devo rispondere.
Leggere di un tradito che si colpevolizza per una tradimento lo trovo un farsi un esame di coscienza ed é sicuramente apprezzabile ma se serve a giustificare il traditore mi da da pensare.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> dipende estremamente dalle storie e dai tipi di tradimenti ...
> 
> ...



sienne, una persona che dice di amarti e ti tradisce dovrebbe avere il buon gusto di perdere cavalli e carrozza e lasciarti andare se ti ama davvero, prendendosi tutte le responsabilità del caso, e questo come minimo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stè qui spider è stato tradito perchè era troppo amato,adesso siamo arrivati a questo....pure a questo....


dai..leggi bene....
non e' cosi....ha detto una cosa diversa, che nemmeno io condivido ma non ha certo detto che la moglie lo ha tradito perche lo amava troppo.
ha detto che NONOSTANTE la moglie l abbia tradito lui comunque prima dopo e durante ha percepito il suo amore.
lo sai bene che il tradimento puo discendere e prescindere dall amore.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Io*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma si' che era troppo amato Oscu'...
> 
> la zoccola nonostante si facesse tromba' fuori da piu' de n'anno, ha scaricato l'amante in appena due ore...
> 
> ...


Io sono senza parole.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> In questo caso effettivamente il "tradimento" è diventata decisamente necessità. E ci sono tradimenti in cui il tradito può solo darsi tante martellate sui coglioni, e ha poco da che essere incazzato per il tradimento
> 
> per come la vedo io, se dovessi ridurre le fasi del prima, durante e dopo il tradimento, modestissimo parere, lo farei come segue:
> 
> ...


Ma che ultimatum ed ultimatum devi dare, cazzone, prima di andare a scopare fuori?

quello e' il punto di partenza SOLO per la tua separazione e stop...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai..leggi bene....
> non e' cosi....ha detto una cosa diversa, che nemmeno io condivido ma non ha certo detto che la moglie lo ha tradito perche lo amava troppo.
> ha detto che NONOSTANTE la moglie l abbia tradito lui comunque prima dopo e durante ha percepito il suo amore.
> lo sai bene che il tradimento puo discendere e prescindere dall amore.


Ma leggi bene miss,spider era idolatrato...ha usato questa termine,se beccato un anno di corna da idolatrato?sono il primo a ridere e scherzare ma io non ci trovo proprio nulla di divertente,credo che si stia superando ogni limite,siamo al paradossale,alla follia.Ha percepito il suo amore?questa ha scopato per un anno fuori casa,mica un mese,ma che vi state inventando?ma di che amore parlate?ma vi siete impazziti o cosa?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io sono senza parole.



​amico ma tutti i cornutazzi senza palle cascano qua???


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Lothar*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ​amico ma tutti i cornutazzi senza palle cascano qua???


Lothar,365 giorni corna.....era idolatrato....e c'è pure gente che scrive:si, è possibile?ma la mia generazione è proprio una merda.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma leggi bene miss,spider era idolatrato...ha usato questa termine,se beccato un anno di corna da idolatrato?sono il primo a ridere e scherzare ma io non ci trovo proprio nulla di divertente,credo che si stia superando ogni limite,siamo al paradossale,alla follia.Ha percepito il suo amore?questa ha scopato per un anno fuori casa,mica un mese,ma che vi state inventando?ma di che amore parlate?ma vi siete impazziti o cosa?


sto dicendo che TU oscuro, per come ragioni e per come pensi riesci a non giustificare ma capire (come hai detto tu stesso) i tradimenti di un lothar, che io invece, mio malgradop, ripudio e schifo fino alla morte. ma non penso certo che tu ti sia impazzito.
allo stesso modo, io ne giustifico ne capisco ma solo prendo atto, che si puo amare e tradire allo stesso tempo per NON SEMPRE il tradimento e' un attacco alla persona che amiamo. non e' sempre cosi. leggi bene anche quello che ha scritto sienne. a volte il tradimento va preso per quello che e'. una parentesi. un anno? un mese? un giorno? 
non puoi giustificare solo quello che capisci tu. perche dove non arrivi tu arrivo io e dove non arrivo io arrivi tu


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai..leggi bene....
> non e' cosi....ha detto una cosa diversa, che nemmeno io condivido ma non ha certo detto che la moglie lo ha tradito perche lo amava troppo.
> ha detto che NONOSTANTE la moglie l abbia tradito lui comunque prima dopo e durante ha percepito il suo amore.
> lo sai bene che il tradimento puo discendere e prescindere dall amore.


ma sei fuori come un terrazzo pure te...

ma te sei flippata?...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma sei fuori come un terrazzo pure te...
> 
> ma te sei flippata?...


perche mai? perche tu non la pensi cosi? perche a te non e' successo cosi?
io so di tanta gente che e' innamorata persa della poersona con cui sta da anni....eppure il tradimento c'e' scappato un po a tutti....

o forse perche ho 26 anni e non capisco un cazzo?
dai dillo pure tu...


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne, una persona che dice di amarti e ti tradisce dovrebbe avere il buon gusto di perdere cavalli e carrozza e lasciarti andare se ti ama davvero, prendendosi tutte le responsabilità del caso, e questo come minimo.



Ciao 

su questo, d'accordissimo. 

Ma se è il tradito, che non vuole essere lasciato? 
Se è il tradito, che spera ... che tutto ritorni a posto? 

Vedi, con me è difficile parlare o discutere. Ho due misure differenti: 
Una che vale per me. E nei miei confronti, sono di una durezza e conseguenza terribile. 
Nei confronti degli altri, ammetto e cerco di capire ... le dannate debolezze umane ... 

In tutto questo riconosco, che anche se a volte mi lamento su certi miei vissuti pesanti,
che non sono stati pochi e che sembravano di non cessare mai ... una cosa c'e: 
Una scuola di vita, non alla pari con tante ... Ho ricevuto ripetutamente l'occasione,
di potermi muovere nei miei estremi e così riconoscere tante cose. 
Tradire? E per che cosa? Mi viene quasi da ridere ... è di una semplicità assurda. 
Quando non hai più paure su tante cose, dovute a delle esperienze, non hai nessun
problema ad affrontare, a pagare le conseguenze (e le conosci molto bene) ecc. 

È un fattore di mente ... la mente diventa di una flessibilità incredibile. 
Perché i giochetti le hai fatti tante volte, e sai, che girare a 180° non è così terribile. 

Ad ognuno il suo percorso ... 

sienne


----------



## Gimmy (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno utente *invornito*..come di certo sai,io scrivo con cognizione di causa,essendo un traditore in attivita.
> 
> Il rosso e'pataccata...si tradisce se non si hanno principi morali,e nel caso della donna,se e' troia nata..tutto qua'..
> 
> at salut



Per come la vedo io, qui dentro ci sono due tipi di utenti: quelli che hanno subito il tradimento, e quelli che vengono cercando di approfittare della cosa per cuccare.  

Il fatto che tu dica di essere un traditore mi lascia non pochi dubbi, un po' come quelli che *dicono* di averlo lungo 22 cm. Allo stesso modo tu *dici* di essere un traditore, e magari hai più corna tu di una mandria di bufali.


sul discorso maschilista sorvolo


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Lothar,365 giorni corna.....era idolatrato....e c'è pure gente che scrive:si, è possibile?ma la mia generazione è proprio una merda.



Infatti... e ti diro'..che ci creda  Caciotti ci sta',essendo giovane e invornita..ma i restanti NO!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto dicendo che TU oscuro, per come ragioni e per come pensi riesci a non giustificare ma capire (come hai detto tu stesso) i tradimenti di un lothar, che io invece, mio malgradop, ripudio e schifo fino alla morte. ma non penso certo che tu ti sia impazzito.
> allo stesso modo, io ne giustifico ne capisco ma solo prendo atto, che si puo amare e tradire allo stesso tempo per NON SEMPRE il tradimento e' un attacco alla persona che amiamo. non e' sempre cosi. leggi bene anche quello che ha scritto sienne. a volte il tradimento va preso per quello che e'. una parentesi. un anno? un mese? un giorno?
> non puoi giustificare solo quello che capisci tu. perche dove non arrivi tu arrivo io e dove non arrivo io arrivi tu


Ma tu allora non conosci manco il significato dei termini che usi e li usi alla cazzo come gli altri sciroccati che la pensano uguale...

ma e' roba da chiodi..nun se po' senti' proprio....


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto dicendo che TU oscuro, per come ragioni e per come pensi riesci a non giustificare ma capire (come hai detto tu stesso) i tradimenti di un lothar, che io invece, mio malgradop, ripudio e schifo fino alla morte. ma non penso certo che tu ti sia impazzito.
> allo stesso modo, io ne giustifico ne capisco ma solo prendo atto, *che si puo amare e tradire allo stesso tempo *per NON SEMPRE il tradimento e' un attacco alla persona che amiamo. non e' sempre cosi. leggi bene anche quello che ha scritto sienne. a volte il tradimento va preso per quello che e'. una parentesi. un anno? un mese? un giorno?
> non puoi giustificare solo quello che capisci tu. perche dove non arrivi tu arrivo io e dove non arrivo io arrivi tu



tesoro bello, amare è una parola grossa... non si può amare e tradire allo stesso tempo. si può provare affetto...ma non è amore. anzi, secondo me il più delle volte il traditore manifesta maggiore "amore" per due motivi: 1. sensi di colpa, 2. per evitare che il compagno abbia troppi sospetti


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> sto dicendo che TU oscuro, per come ragioni e per come pensi riesci a non giustificare ma capire (come hai detto tu stesso) i tradimenti di un lothar, che io invece, mio malgradop, ripudio e schifo fino alla morte. ma non penso certo che tu ti sia impazzito.
> allo stesso modo, io ne giustifico ne capisco ma solo prendo atto, che si puo amare e tradire allo stesso tempo per NON SEMPRE il tradimento e' un attacco alla persona che amiamo. non e' sempre cosi. leggi bene anche quello che ha scritto sienne. a volte il tradimento va preso per quello che e'. una parentesi. un anno? un mese? un giorno?
> non puoi giustificare solo quello che capisci tu. perche dove non arrivi tu arrivo io e dove non arrivo io arrivi tu


Hai ragione.Ma deve esserci un limite no?Io non capisco i tradimenti di lothar,ho scritto che gli do più attenuanti.Non è accettabile scoparsi quancun altro fuori per un anno e parlare di tanto amore,così' miss diventa tutto accettabile,tutto fattibile,tutto condivisibile.E allora io starei alla larga da donne e uomini che amano in quel modo,perchè forse amano troppo se stessi.Fine.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Infatti... e ti diro'..che ci creda  Caciotti ci sta',essendo giovane e invornita..ma i restanti NO!


cosa sono io???? invornita ??


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io, qui dentro ci sono due tipi di utenti: quelli che hanno subito il tradimento, e quelli che vengono cercando di approfittare della cosa per cuccare.
> 
> Il fatto che tu dica di essere un traditore mi lascia non pochi dubbi, un po' come quelli che *dicono* di averlo lungo 22 cm. Allo stesso modo tu *dici* di essere un traditore, e magari hai più corna tu di una mandria di bufali.
> 
> ...



tu sei nuovo amico...non sai 1bel casso.....


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa sono io???? invornita ??


si.tipico della tua eta'...sai in materia ho un certa esperienza:smile:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> perche mai? perche tu non la pensi cosi? perche a te non e' successo cosi?
> io so di tanta gente che e' innamorata persa della poersona con cui sta da anni....eppure il tradimento c'e' scappato un po a tutti....
> 
> o forse perche ho 26 anni e non capisco un cazzo?
> dai dillo pure tu...


ma su questo aspetto non capisci un cazzo non perche' hai 26 anni, visto che qualche altro "grandicello" te fa compagnia, ma perche' come ti dicevo usate i termini alla cazzo per raccontarvela...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro bello, amare è una parola grossa... non si può amare e tradire allo stesso tempo. si può provare affetto...ma non è amore. anzi, secondo me il più delle volte il traditore manifesta maggiore "amore" per due motivi: 1. sensi di colpa, 2. per evitare che il compagno abbia troppi sospetti


questo perche scusa?
quindi sesso e' uguale ad amore? e se alle persone non interessa l esclusivita sessuale?
l amore per me non va di pari passo col sesso....mi spiace, per voi si.....quindi per voi una scopata fuori e' uguale a non amare...cioe' ci sono casi e casi...porca paletta...
non sto dicendo che e' tutto e sempre cosi...ci mancherebbe....
boh dai, non so manco come spiegarlo....io mi sono presa loe corna una volta credo (e con una volta intendo un solo rapporto e basta), da Quello, ma non mi sono mai sentita non amata, anzi...
per questo non mi ha minimante toccata la cosa....ma zero totale....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> su questo, d'accordissimo.
> 
> ...



Sei d'accordo su quello che scrivo, ok! ma entrambi sappiamo che è come trovare un ago nel pagliaio quindi ci sono tutte quelle variabili e argomenti che appunto affrontiamo qua. 

ma di base rimane il concetto sul quale siamo d'accordo.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si.tipico della tua eta'...sai in materia ho un certa esperienza:smile:


ma vergognati....c hai un eta cazzo...


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo perche scusa?
> quindi sesso e' uguale ad amore? e se alle persone non interessa l esclusivita sessuale?
> l amore per me non va di pari passo col sesso....mi spiace, per voi si.....quindi per voi una scopata fuori e' uguale a non amare...cioe' ci sono casi e casi...porca paletta...
> non sto dicendo che e' tutto e sempre cosi...ci mancherebbe....
> ...


certo, ovvio che l'amore non va pari passo col sesso. ma se vuoi il sesso libero, stai solo e fai sesso con chi vuoi quando vuoi. se dici che mi ami, e sai che io sono per l'esclusività sessuale, non vai a fare sesso in giro. 

ora va bene tutto ma non ci raccontiamo cazzate


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> certo, ovvio che l'amore non va pari passo col sesso. ma se vuoi il sesso libero, stai solo e fai sesso con chi vuoi quando vuoi. se dici che mi ami, e sai che io sono per l'esclusività sessuale, non vai a fare sesso in giro.
> 
> ora va bene tutto ma non ci raccontiamo cazzate



quindi per te non c'e' nessuna differenza tra sesso libero e un incidente di percorso?
io quando faccio sto discorso qui non mi riferisco mai a tradimenti seriali....o relazioni parallele.....


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo perche scusa?
> quindi sesso e' uguale ad amore? e se alle persone non interessa l esclusivita sessuale?
> l amore per me non va di pari passo col sesso....mi spiace, per voi si.....quindi per voi una scopata fuori e' uguale a non amare...cioe' ci sono casi e casi...porca paletta...
> non sto dicendo che e' tutto e sempre cosi...ci mancherebbe....
> ...




A volte sei di una maturità che spiazza, degna figlia mia.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> certo, ovvio che l'amore non va pari passo col sesso. ma se vuoi il sesso libero, stai solo e fai sesso con chi vuoi quando vuoi. se dici che mi ami, e sai che io sono per l'esclusività sessuale, non vai a fare sesso in giro.
> 
> ora va bene tutto ma non ci raccontiamo cazzate


Qui con le cazzate si incomincia ad esagerare.Io scrivo milioni di cazzate ma non le spaccio per verità alternative....!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte sei di una maturità che spiazza, degna figlia mia.


ciao babbo 
no stermy dice che non capisco un cazzo....


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Clà*



Ultimo ha detto:


> A volte sei di una maturità che spiazza, degna figlia mia.


A me sembra un discorso elastico ma non maturo..


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> questo perche scusa?
> quindi sesso e' uguale ad amore? e se alle persone non interessa l esclusivita sessuale?
> l amore per me non va di pari passo col sesso....mi spiace, per voi si.....quindi per voi una scopata fuori e' uguale a non amare...cioe' ci sono casi e casi...porca paletta...
> non sto dicendo che e' tutto e sempre cosi...ci mancherebbe....
> ...


ma e' la psicologa che t'ha sdoganato tutte ste stronzate?...

condividere l'intimita' del tuo corpo in una multiproprieta' prescinde dall'amore o meno?...

di' che sei na' zoccola e famo prima no?...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma e' la psicologa che t'ha sdoganato tutte ste stronzate?...


ma manco ti rispondo guarda


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ciao babbo
> no stermy dice che non capisco un cazzo....



Ignoralo, è un vecchietto, simpatico a volte, pesante a volte, ma basta dargli la caramellina "morbida" e lui abbozza.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quindi per te non c'e' nessuna differenza tra sesso libero e un incidente di percorso?
> io quando faccio sto discorso qui non mi riferisco mai a tradimenti seriali....o relazioni parallele.....


l'incidente di percorso ci potrebbe anche stare, anche se comunque per me sarebbe difficile da accettare.

e detto fra noi io agli incidenti di percorso non ci credo, visto che l'occasione capita a tutti ma guarda caso c'è chi sa fermarsi prima.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> I motivi per tradire ci possono essere eccome. *Il tradimento come sfogo, come ultima mossa per aprire gli occhi al partner. *
> 
> Cosa invece completamente diversa è quando chi tradisce lo fa ripetutamente negli anni, tenendolo nascosto, vivendo nella menzogna e mantenendo invariato lo stato della vita di coppia.


Ma va...
Si tradisce per egoismo (e tutte le ragioni collegate). 
Quando lo si fa delle conseguenze sugli altri non ce ne frega niente.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> A me sembra un discorso elastico ma non maturo..



Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Tu Clà hai mai fatto qualche cazzata nella tua vita che è durata anni?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma vergognati....c hai un eta cazzo...



eta'???ahhahahhah....la mia''amica''ora ne ha 4 + di te..:sonar::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui con le cazzate si incomincia ad esagerare.Io scrivo milioni di cazzate ma non le spaccio per verità alternative....!


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma manco ti rispondo guarda


beh che tu ci vada, me fa capi' il tono delle risposte....

altri non ci vanno ma ne avrebbero tanto bisogno a sto punto...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vediamo se riesco a spiegarmi. Tu Clà hai mai fatto qualche cazzata nella tua vita che è durata anni?


NO!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> l'incidente di percorso ci potrebbe anche stare, anche se comunque per me sarebbe difficile da accettare.
> 
> e detto fra noi io agli incidenti di percorso non ci credo, visto che l'occasione capita a tutti ma guarda caso c'è chi sa fermarsi prima.


io di quello parlo...solo di quello, che non e' ne il caso di lothar ne quello di spider.
pero ti chiedo....a te non e' mai successo di sentirti fisicamente attratta da uno mentre stavi in una relazione?
e se si, hai pensato di non amare in quel momento?
perche a me e' successo e si mi sono fermata prima ma molto prima, cioe' manco me ce so avvicinata, ma me lo sarei fatto molto volentieri.....senza togliere mezzo grammo di amore che provo per Quello.......
succede ragazzi.....si chiama chimica......siano animali dopotutti e come tali abbiamo l istinto....
poi subentra la coscienza bon, ma non mi dite il contarrio


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Qui con le cazzate si incomincia ad esagerare.Io scrivo milioni di cazzate ma non le spaccio per verità alternative....!


guarda che io non voglio far passare nessuna verita alternaticva e lo sai benissimo....ti sto solo dicendo la mia, come la penmso io


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io di quello parlo...solo di quello, che non e' ne il caso di lothar ne quello di spider.
> pero ti chiedo....a te non e' mai successo di sentirti fisicamente attratta da uno mentre stavi in una relazione?
> e se si, hai pensato di non amare in quel momento?
> perche a me e' successo e si mi sono fermata prima ma molto prima, cioe' manco me ce so avvicinata, ma me lo sarei fatto molto volentieri.....senza togliere mezzo grammo di amore che provo per Quello.......
> ...


aspè frena stai facendo dei discorsi diversi. un conto è dire "ammazza, però un giro con quello me lo farei" e credo sia normale e umano. e in quel caso non è che non ami, per carità. 
un conto è portare a termine quel pensiero, sono due cose molto diverse. 

nel momento in cui ci vai a letto, io da tradita, permettimi, ti metto in discussione. poi vieni a raccontarmi della chimica e dell'istinto...


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io di quello parlo...solo di quello, che non e' ne il caso di lothar ne quello di spider.
> pero ti chiedo....a te non e' mai successo di sentirti fisicamente attratta da uno mentre stavi in una relazione?
> e se si, hai pensato di non amare in quel momento?
> perche a me e' successo e si mi sono fermata prima ma molto prima, cioe' manco me ce so avvicinata, ma me lo sarei fatto molto volentieri.....senza togliere mezzo grammo di amore che provo per Quello.......
> ...


ma non girare la frittata....chi viene qua specialmente, non e' un paragnosta che ha intuito che il partner s'e' scopato una incontrata in treno e non la vedra' piu', (come fai a saperlo?)...ma perche' se scoprono relazioni lunghe ed anche parallele o scopate reiterate con piu' amichetti...

mo' mettice pure i pensieri arrapanti a vede' la Belen in tivu' che so' dei tradimenti.....

gesu' gesu'...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè frena stai facendo dei discorsi diversi. un conto è dire "ammazza, però un giro con quello me lo farei" e credo sia normale e umano. e in quel caso non è che non ami, per carità.
> un conto è portare a termine quel pensiero, sono due cose molto diverse.
> 
> nel momento in cui ci vai a letto, io da tradita, permettimi, ti metto in discussione. poi vieni a raccontarmi della chimica e dell'istinto...


dimmi perche pero....che cosa cambia? cosa succede di cosi irreparabile tra il dire e il farlo? il pensiero impuro l hai fatto ormai...
dovresti sentirti una merda pure a pensarle certe cose.....
se ad una persona non interessa l esclusivita sessuale (questo non vuol dire necessariamente sesso libero......)
perche dobvrebbe dare fastidio che la persona amata dopo, che so, 20 anni di matrimonio, per UNA volta si fa il giro sulla giostra altrui....
io non capisco questo.
forse non capisco un cazzo


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> NO!




:rofl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ok no.

ci provo lo stesso: Ci sono situazioni nella vita che fanno parte del nostro passato, passato di cui c'è da vergognarsi, solo che quel passato è durato anni e avevamo la possibilità di non renderlo grave meschino ecc ecc, e probabilmente quel passato non intacca più di tanto perchè non rientra in quelle modalità che lo appendono ad un muro tacciandolo come molto grave come la parola tradimento.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimmi perche pero....che cosa cambia? cosa succede di cosi irreparabile tra il dire e il farlo?* il pensiero impuro l hai fatto ormai...
> dovresti sentirti una merda pure a pensarle certe cose.....
> *se ad una persona non interessa l esclusivita sessuale (questo non vuol dire necessariamente sesso libero......)
> perche dobvrebbe dare fastidio che la persona amata dopo, che so, 20 anni di matrimonio, per UNA volta si fa il giro sulla giostra altrui....
> ...


si vabbè e dai che famo il processo all'intenzione. il pensiero impuro? ma tu un sogno erotico non l'hai mai avuto, questo non vuol dire tradire. e dai sù.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si vabbè e dai che famo il processo all'intenzione. il pensiero impuro? ma tu un sogno erotico non l'hai mai avuto, questo non vuol dire tradire. e dai sù.


io identifico il tradimento in altro.....io mi sentirei tradita nell anima per altro...che cosa posso farci?
questo non vuol dire che A non mi sento e non sono amata, B non amo.
mo esco, perche vabbe che vabbe ma passare da cazzona io, e invece far passare da giustificato e compreso lothar NO. non ci sto


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao miss,

sei credente?

solo così. Da parte mia, sicuramente nessun giudizio o quant'altro a proposito. 

Ma avevi fatto già una affermazione, per me strana, sul preservativo. 
Ora questa, sulle fantasie ... Il tutto mi collega alla religione, ma non deve essere. 

sienne


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao miss,
> 
> sei credente?
> 
> ...



io?
sienne io sono atea e pure scomunicata dalla chiesa cattolica...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Cla*



Ultimo ha detto:


> :rofl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> 
> Ok no.
> ...


Non ti seguo.Cla io ho tradito,per 4 mesi,credevo di amare poi ho capito,mi sono fatto il mio bell'esame di coscienza,perchè caro claudio abbiamo o dovremmo avere una coscienza,e ho capito.....Ho lasciato e la cosa ha avuto un costo affettivo non indifferente,e sono rimasto solo come uno stronzo.Non amavo più.Fine!Durissima,è stata durissima,progetti di vita,lavoro,vacanze,interessi,però ho dovuto prenderne atto e ASSUMERMI le mie responsabilità.Il resto sono chiacchere.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io identifico il tradimento in altro.....io mi sentirei tradita nell anima per altro...che cosa posso farci?
> questo non vuol dire che A non mi sento e non sono amata, B non amo.
> *mo esco, perche vabbe che vabbe ma passare da cazzona io, e invece far passare da giustificato e compreso lothar NO. non ci sto*



Ciao Miss,

dovrei riprendere a leggere più attentamente. 
Ma figurati se la penso così ... per nulla!


sienne


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimmi perche pero....che cosa cambia? cosa succede di cosi irreparabile tra il dire e il farlo? il pensiero impuro l hai fatto ormai...
> dovresti sentirti una merda pure a pensarle certe cose.....
> se ad una persona non interessa l esclusivita sessuale (questo non vuol dire necessariamente sesso libero......)
> perche dobvrebbe dare fastidio che la persona amata dopo, che so, 20 anni di matrimonio, per UNA volta si fa il giro sulla giostra altrui....
> ...


azzo ma insisti col mischiare alla cazzo le cose?

quindi io se immagino di sparare allo stronzo che me parcheggia davanti ar box so' n'assassino?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

mo' che ho confessato sto desiderio me processeranno?...

nun se ne esce....


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io?
> sienne io sono atea e pure scomunicata dalla chiesa cattolica...



Ciao Miss,

ok ... scusami la domanda intima. 
Era per capire ... e ora capisco, 
è il tuo mondo ... un tuo sentire, tutto tuo. 


sienne


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti seguo.Cla io ho tradito,per 4 mesi,credevo di amare poi ho capito,mi sono fatto il mio bell'esame di coscienza,perchè caro claudio abbiamo o dovremmo avere una coscienza,e ho capito.....Ho lasciato e la cosa ha avuto un costo affettivo non indifferente,e sono rimasto solo come uno stronzo.Non amavo più.Fine!Durissima,è stata durissima,progetti di vita,lavoro,vacanze,interessi,però ho dovuto prenderne atto e ASSUMERMI le mie responsabilità.Il resto sono chiacchere.



:up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Sterminator ha detto:


> azzo ma insisti col mischiare alla cazzo le cose?
> 
> quindi io se immagino di sparare allo stronzo che me parcheggia davanti ar box so' n'assassino?
> 
> ...


Io ho 5 ergastoli da scontare allora...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non ti seguo.Cla io ho tradito,per 4 mesi,credevo di amare poi ho capito,mi sono fatto il mio bell'esame di coscienza,perchè caro claudio abbiamo o dovremmo avere una coscienza,e ho capito.....Ho lasciato e la cosa ha avuto un costo affettivo non indifferente,e sono rimasto solo come uno stronzo.Non amavo più.Fine!Durissima,è stata durissima,progetti di vita,lavoro,vacanze,interessi,però ho dovuto prenderne atto e ASSUMERMI le mie responsabilità.Il resto sono chiacchere.



si clà infatti non riesco a spiegarmi, solo che la risposta che mi hai dato è stata la risposta che ti domandavo prima, quella dove mi hai scritto NO. 

In pratica la colpa è mia che porca paletta:mrgreen: faccio schifo quando scrivo, ne riparleremo a viva voce e vedrai che stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> io identifico il tradimento in altro.....io mi sentirei tradita nell anima per altro...che cosa posso farci?
> questo non vuol dire che A non mi sento e non sono amata, B non amo.
> mo esco, perche vabbe che vabbe ma passare da cazzona io, e invece far passare da giustificato e compreso lothar NO. non ci sto



io non ti sto dando della cazzona, nella maniera più assoluta. 

solo che a volte mi sembra che ve la stiate raccontando per giustificare un tradimento subito e per paura che reagendo si possa restare soli. 
ma è un mio pensiero


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho 5 ergastoli da scontare allora...


mi ero scordata di come ti riuscisse facile iniziare a sfottere solo quando uno non condivide il tuo pensiero....
complimetoni


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ti ricordi quell'utente di cui parlavo? anzi parlavamo.

Madò è una conferma continua, che disastro, che lecchinaggio, come hai la lingua sienne?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi ero scordata di come ti riuscisse facile iniziare a sfottere solo quando uno non condivide il tuo pensiero....
> complimetoni



Uhmm se oscuro rompe dimmelo gli tappo la bocca io, cioè ehm.. vabbè ritiro tutto.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> :up:


E si che avrei potuto raccontarmela,così ,casetta di proprietà,vacanze gaiarde,e l'ammetto ci ho provato a raccontarmela,puoi amare e scopare con un'altra.....Peccato che per l'altra ero coinvolto,quindi che cazzo mi raccontavo?non era una botta e via,erano 4 mesi....non per questo mi reputo migliore di altri,soloc he ho avuto il cazzo di CORAGGIO di guardare le cose come stavano.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ho 5 ergastoli da scontare allora...


ahahahah

vabbe' io ho detto solo cio' che se po' di'...

faccio Hannibal de secondo nome....

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> sienne ti ricordi quell'utente di cui parlavo? anzi parlavamo.
> 
> Madò è una conferma continua, che disastro, che lecchinaggio, come hai la lingua sienne?



Ciao 

la mia, pulitissima ... di un rosa rosso ... pulito pulito ... 
ci tengo a tutto, che mi concerne ... 
a volte la uso bene, a volte meno ... 
e a volte è anche biforcuta ... 

perciò, prendi lo spazzolone e inizia a strigliarti tutto ...  ... 


sienne


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> la mia, pulitissima ... di un rosa rosso ... pulito pulito ...
> ci tengo a tutto, che mi concerne ...
> ...



:ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::ballo::inlove::volo:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi ero scordata di come ti riuscisse facile iniziare a sfottere solo quando uno non condivide il tuo pensiero....
> complimetoni


ma non e' che lo si fa perche' non si condivide o che...

e' che e' palese perche' non si voglia essere lucidi ed obiettivi....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non e' che lo si fa perche' non si condivide o che...
> 
> e' che e' palese perche' non si voglia essere lucidi ed obiettivi....


senti l hai capito che a te io non ho nulla da dire?
io non parlo con la gente che sfotte solo. chiaro?
tu continua poure a divertirti cosi....ridete solo voi due,,,,io non mi diverto affatto...e il mio forse tradimento risale a 6 anni fa...so bella che lucida e obiettova proprio perche non mi ci sono mai raccontata un cavolo.....
vabbe va....


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi ero scordata di come ti riuscisse facile iniziare a sfottere solo quando uno non condivide il tuo pensiero....
> complimetoni


Mi sei simpatica e non rispondo alla tua provocazione.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Mi sei simpatica e non rispondo alla tua provocazione.


non e' una provocazione. non ci provare nemmeno con me.....
tu stai parafrasando e ribaltando con battute quello che iop ho detto.
e ti stai facendo grandi risate con sterminator al riguardo.....

chi e' che provoca?


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma non e' che lo si fa perche' non si condivide o che...
> 
> e' che e' palese perche' non si voglia essere lucidi ed obiettivi....


E smettila. O altrimenti facciamo scrivere soltanto te e prendiamo appunti.


Miss è giovane e io uno sguardo per imparare glielo darei eccome, cominciando a gettare certi preconcetti vecchi nella spazzatura, fallo ti si aprirà un mondo nuovo e giovane. Ti assicuro che se sai unire le due cose si diventa migliori.


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimmi perche pero....che cosa cambia? cosa succede di cosi irreparabile tra il dire e il farlo? il pensiero impuro l hai fatto ormai...
> dovresti sentirti una merda pure a pensarle certe cose.....
> se ad una persona non interessa l esclusivita sessuale (questo non vuol dire necessariamente sesso libero......)
> perche dobvrebbe dare fastidio che la persona amata dopo, che so, 20 anni di matrimonio, per UNA volta si fa il giro sulla giostra altrui....
> ...



Sul pensiero impuro...sono credente, ma non riesco a vedere il peccato in questo e comunque c'è un fondamento nel pensiero religioso che fa distinzione fra pensiero fugace senza compiacersene, e in questo caso non sarebbe peccato, ma "imperfezione" e altri tipi di pensieri, ma qui si va in un campo minato...

Sul fare un giro su una giostra diversa dopo 20 anni di matrimonio, penso che saprai che sono d'accordo con te, può capitare e farne un dramma è proprio un volersi fare del male per nulla.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti l hai capito che a te io non ho nulla da dire?
> io non parlo con la gente che sfotte solo. chiaro?
> tu continua poure a divertirti cosi....ridete solo voi due,,,,io non mi diverto affatto...e il mio forse tradimento risale a 6 anni fa...so bella che lucida e obiettova proprio perche non mi ci sono mai raccontata un cavolo.....
> vabbe va....


ao' a me che nun me voj risponne piu' te dico che me frega meno di un cazzo...

i cazzi che hai nella capoccia so' li tua e non rispondendo a Sterminator o ad un altro stronzo, mica se ne vanno da li'...

anziche' approfitta' de pareri gratisse questo e' pure er ringraziamento?...

fai del bene fai...va' che roba....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> non e' una provocazione. non ci provare nemmeno con me.....
> tu stai parafrasando e ribaltando con battute quello che iop ho detto.
> e ti stai facendo grandi risate con sterminator al riguardo.....
> 
> chi e' che provoca?


Io ti ho dato anche ragione sul fatto che dove arrivi tu non arrivo io,ma non metterei un pensiero sullo stesso piano di un'azione.Poi miss a te danno fastidio le battute di stermy?  non interagire con stermy,ci sta.Però qui dentro c'è chi denigra noi romani dalla mattina alla sera....,e tu ti giri serenamente dall'altra parte, ridi e scherzi con quel coglione,fammi capire come funzioni?Stermy e cattivo perchè fa qualche battutina e quell'altro razzista ti fa ridere?Se rido con stermy non va bene?se tu assecondi quel coglione del conte invece?


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io ti ho dato anche ragione sul fatto che dove arrivi tu non arrivo io,ma non metterei un pensiero sullo stesso piano di un'azione.Poi miss a te danno fastidio le battute di stermy?  non interagire con stermy,ci sta.Però qui dentro c'è chi denigra noi romani dalla mattina alla sera....,e tu ti giri serenamente dall'altra parte, ridi e scherzi con quel coglione,fammi capire come funzioni?Stermy e cattivo perchè fa qualche battutina e quell'altro razzista ti fa ridere?Se rido con stermy non va bene?se tu assecondi quel coglione del conte invece?


eh?
ma parli con me?
quando mai scherzo col conte?
scusa ma invece di leggere solo quello che fa comodo a te, per esemmpio,. perche non ti vai aleggere tutte quelle cosine che gli ho scritto sul suo essere razzista??
ma pensa te....


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

io entro qui ogni giorno, non ho il tempo di leggere tutto, ma rimango basita certe volte perchè non so nemmeno come si fa a rendere "romantico" un tradimento, a non avere rispetto per l'altro, nemmeno per l'amante che magari è coinvolto e crede alle parole del traditore.
non riesco a leggere che chi tradisce, tradisce anche un pò se... che trema la prima volta, che non confessa tutto per non ferire... mi hai già ferito, mi hai umiliato violando un patto che ci siamo fatti, e non è il patto matrimonio/convivenza, è un patto intimo, due persone che si scelgono e decidono un percorso fatto di RISPETTO, fatto di comprensione e complicità, fatto di progetti e violarlo è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare, perchè tu annulli l'altro, lo privi dei suoi sogni, lo costringi a guardarsi e chiedersi perchè, lo costringi a non immaginare perchè il pensiero sarebbe troppo straziante, e questo accade mentre prepari la cena, o ti rigiri nel letto da sola... gli fai pensare di aver mancato, di aver trascurato...

io divento matta

possibile che solo io ho provato questo?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io entro qui ogni giorno, non ho il tempo di leggere tutto, ma rimango basita certe volte perchè non so nemmeno come si fa a rendere "romantico" un tradimento, a non avere rispetto per l'altro, nemmeno per l'amante che magari è coinvolto e crede alle parole del traditore.
> non riesco a leggere che chi tradisce, tradisce anche un pò se... che trema la prima volta, che non confessa tutto per non ferire... mi hai già ferito, mi hai umiliato violando un patto che ci siamo fatti, e non è il patto matrimonio/convivenza, è un patto intimo, due persone che si scelgono e decidono un percorso fatto di RISPETTO, fatto di comprensione e complicità, fatto di progetti e violarlo è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare, perchè tu annulli l'altro, lo privi dei suoi sogni, lo costringi a guardarsi e chiedersi perchè, lo costringi a non immaginare perchè il pensiero sarebbe troppo straziante, e questo accade mentre prepari la cena, o ti rigiri nel letto da sola... gli fai pensare di aver mancato, di aver trascurato...
> 
> io divento matta
> ...


no, anche io. ma a quanto pare siamo noi quelle strane.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*

Io non mi rileggo nulla,e rispetto l'idea di tutti quando non si esagera.Ma fare passare il tradimento come una cosa che può succedere anche con amore non mi sta bene.Come cazzo fate a parlare di amore?ma ci pensi a come potrebbe essere ferita quella persona?al suo amor proprio?i suoi sentimenti?tradire amando?ma amando chi?ma ci  pensi all'altra persona quando ti abbassi le mutande?al male che potresti farle?Poi è stermy quello offensivo,quelli offensivi siete voi,offendete la nostra intelligenza,uno poi si rompe pure il cazzo no?L'amore è anche cercare di non ferire chi si ama.....ficcatevelo in quella testa vuota.E se avete un'altra idea dell'amore,non amate.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

*mi dispiace*

che la leggiate cosi....io non volevo trasformare nessun tradimento in romantico. ho solo sottolineato che per me il tradimento e' ben altro. punto. con questo ne volevo sminuire il vostro sentire o il dolore che avete provato ne dire che siete strane, ma poi, oh, leggete un po come vi pare....
se mi volete leggere cosi, leggetemi cosi....
io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo no di quello che volete capire voi.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io non mi rileggo nulla,e rispetto l'idea di tutti quando non si esagera.Ma fare passare il tradimento come una cosa che può succedere anche con amore non mi sta bene.Come cazzo fate a parlare di amore?ma ci pensi a come potrebbe essere ferita quella persona?al suo amor proprio?i suoi sentimenti?tradire amando?ma amando chi?ma ci  pensi all'altra persona quando ti abbassi le mutande?al male che potresti farle?Poi è stermy quello offensivo,quelli offensivi siete voi,offendete la nostra intelligenza,uno poi si rompe pure il cazzo no?L'amore è anche cercare di non ferire chi si ama.....ficcatevelo in quella testa vuota.E se avete un'altra idea dell'amore,non amate.



ah ok ok quindi stabilisci tu quando si ama....va bene .....
pero riocrdati una cosa, fino a prova contraria TU hai tradito, e io NO.


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, anche io. ma a quanto pare siamo noi quelle strane.


no perchè tu lo sai che ho vissuto io, attimo per attimo, sai i miei pianti, la mia umiliazione, la mia paura proprio come io so la tua e allora mi chiedo: ma può essere? io mi sono sentita tradita anche se di fisico - parlo di G. - credo non ci sia stato nulla, pensa da mio marito...


----------



## Ultimo (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che la leggiate cosi....io non volevo trasformare nessun tradimento in romantico. ho solo sottolineato che per me il tradimento e' ben altro. punto. con questo ne volevo sminuire il vostro sentire o il dolore che avete provato ne dire che siete strane, ma poi, oh, leggete un po come vi pare....
> se mi volete leggere cosi, leggetemi cosi....
> io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo no di quello che volete capire voi.


Beddra beddra beddraaaaa verde mio.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> no perchè tu lo sai che ho vissuto io, attimo per attimo, sai i miei pianti, la mia umiliazione, la mia paura proprio come io so la tua e allora mi chiedo: ma può essere? io mi sono sentita tradita anche se di fisico - parlo di G. - credo non ci sia stato nulla, pensa da mio marito...


:abbraccio:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Eh*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> che la leggiate cosi....io non volevo trasformare nessun tradimento in romantico. ho solo sottolineato che per me il tradimento e' ben altro. punto. con questo ne volevo sminuire il vostro sentire o il dolore che avete provato ne dire che siete strane, ma poi, oh, leggete un po come vi pare....
> se mi volete leggere cosi, leggetemi cosi....
> io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo no di quello che volete capire voi.


Eh no miss,tu hai scritto che si può tradire amando.E allora ci pensi alla sofferenza che potresti provocare alla persona che ami?se non ci pensi è perchè ami più te stesso,il resto cara miss sono le corbellerie che vi raccontate,solo fumo....Perchè se tradisci amando,poi dovresti avere la coerenza e l'onestà di dirlo al patner e di metterlo nella condizione di scegliere.Perchè non succede?come mai?ma pensate veramente che molti di noi hanno l'anello al naso qui?ma che davero davero?Ma sciacquatevi la bocca quando parlate di amore....e cazzo!


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che la leggiate cosi....io non volevo trasformare nessun tradimento in romantico. ho solo sottolineato che per me il tradimento e' ben altro. punto. con questo ne volevo sminuire il vostro sentire o il dolore che avete provato ne dire che siete strane, ma poi, oh, leggete un po come vi pare....
> se mi volete leggere cosi, leggetemi cosi....
> io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo no di quello che volete capire voi.



tesoro non era riferito a te credimi, era un discorso in generale che parte dall'inizio, io non credo che tu ci veda del romantico nel tradimento anzi...


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no miss,tu hai scritto che si può tradire amando.E allora ci pensi alla sofferenza che potresti provocare alla persona che ami?se non ci pensi è perchè ami più te stesso,il resto cara miss sono le corbellerie che vi raccontate,solo fumo....Perchè se tradisci amando,poi dovresti avere la coerenza e l'onestà di dirlo al patner e di metterlo nella condizione di scegliere.Perchè non succede?come mai?ma pensate veramente che molti di noi hanno l'anello al naso qui?ma che davero davero?Ma sciacquatevi la bocca quando parlate di amore....e cazzo!



io ce l'ho l'anello al naso  un diamantino carino carino


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah ok ok quindi stabilisci tu quando si ama....va bene .....
> pero riocrdati una cosa, fino a prova contraria TU hai tradito, e io NO.


E vado orgoglioso dei miei errori,perchè li ho guardati tutti in faccia.Se credi di essere migliore di me perchè non hai tradito fai pure.Preferisco la mia idea di amore al vostro amore contaminato e svilito.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no miss,tu hai scritto che si può tradire amando.E allora ci pensi alla sofferenza che potresti provocare alla persona che ami?se non ci pensi è perchè ami più te stesso,il resto cara miss sono le corbellerie che vi raccontate,solo fumo....Perchè se tradisci amando,poi dovresti avere la coerenza e l'onestà di dirlo al patner e di metterlo nella condizione di scegliere.Perchè non succede?come mai?ma pensate veramente che molti di noi hanno l'anello al naso qui?ma che davero davero?Ma sciacquatevi la bocca quando parlate di amore....e cazzo!



senti io non devo giustificarmi con te. e' il mio pensiero e tu hai il tuo....eppure non ti ho mai ne preso per il culo ne attaccato come stai facendo tu adesso.....
e poi manco rifletti.....dici a me e tu sei il primo che ride e scherza qui dentro con gente che ha tradito, non ha confessato ed e' restata coi coniugi...quindi falla finita......e sii coerente pure tu....
altrimenti devo pensare che e' sbagliato tradire pensando di amare ma va bene tradire nascondere mentire e restare col tradito...va benissimo cosi


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E smettila. O altrimenti facciamo scrivere soltanto te e prendiamo appunti.
> 
> 
> Miss è giovane e io uno sguardo per imparare glielo darei eccome, cominciando a gettare certi preconcetti vecchi nella spazzatura, fallo ti si aprirà un mondo nuovo e giovane. Ti assicuro che se sai unire le due cose si diventa migliori.


Ue' strunz, te serve pure a te no' strizzacervelli allora...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tesoro non era riferito a te credimi, era un discorso in generale che parte dall'inizio, io non credo che tu ci veda del romantico nel tradimento anzi...



no infatti, e nemmeno amore per come lo intendete voi il tradimento,....
io lo vedo leggeremnte diverso tutto qui.,..


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> tesoro non era riferito a te credimi, era un discorso in generale che parte dall'inizio, io non credo che tu ci veda del romantico nel tradimento anzi...



si però lei ha anche detto che si può tradire amando, partiamo da basi proprio diverse dell'amore.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E vado orgoglioso dei miei errori,perchè li ho guardati tutti in faccia.Se credi di essere migliore di me perchè non hai tradito fai pure.Preferisco la mia idea di amore al vostro amore contaminato e svilito.


non ho mai ne pensato ne detto dsi essere migliore di te...stai facendo tutto da solo...


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si però lei ha anche detto che si può tradire amando, partiamo da basi proprio diverse dell'amore.


no simy, partiamo da basi diverse di tradimento


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io entro qui ogni giorno, non ho il tempo di leggere tutto, ma rimango basita certe volte perchè non so nemmeno come si fa a rendere "romantico" un tradimento, a non avere rispetto per l'altro, nemmeno per l'amante che magari è coinvolto e crede alle parole del traditore.
> non riesco a leggere che chi tradisce, tradisce anche un pò se... che trema la prima volta, che non confessa tutto per non ferire... mi hai già ferito, mi hai umiliato violando un patto che ci siamo fatti, e non è il patto matrimonio/convivenza, è un patto intimo, due persone che si scelgono e decidono un percorso fatto di RISPETTO, fatto di comprensione e complicità, fatto di progetti e violarlo è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare, perchè tu annulli l'altro, lo privi dei suoi sogni, lo costringi a guardarsi e chiedersi perchè, lo costringi a non immaginare perchè il pensiero sarebbe troppo straziante, e questo accade mentre prepari la cena, o ti rigiri nel letto da sola... gli fai pensare di aver mancato, di aver trascurato...
> 
> io divento matta
> ...



No, penso che chiunque sia stato tradito abbia provato questo.
Soprattutto la privazione dei suoi sogni e per sogni intendo l'idea che si aveva della coppia fino ad allora, un'idea da ridefinire completamente.
Però, si può passare oltre, voltare pagina e considerare la cosa come un fatto brutto della nostra vita.
Ne capitano di fatti brutti...e capita anche questo.
Se davvero ne vale la pena, bisogna rialzarsi e crederci ancora in quell'amore, così imperfetto, ma così umano.
Sarà un amore diverso, ma tutto si evolve nella vita, no?


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no infatti, e nemmeno amore per come lo intendete voi il tradimento,....
> io lo vedo leggeremnte diverso tutto qui.,..



come lo vedi? senza ansia da scrittura, qual è la tua visione dell'amore e del tradimento?


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no simy, partiamo da basi diverse di tradimento


per come la vedo io partiamo da basi diverse dell'amore, il tradimento e il modo di viverlo sono una conseguenza. 
tu in caso di tradimento non metti in discussione l'amore, io si.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Ma*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> senti io non devo giustificarmi con te. e' il mio pensiero e tu hai il tuo....eppure non ti ho mai ne preso per il culo ne attaccato come stai facendo tu adesso.....
> e poi manco rifletti.....dici a me e tu sei il primo che ride e scherza qui dentro con gente che ha tradito, non ha confessato ed e' restata coi coniugi...quindi falla finita......e sii coerente pure tu....
> altrimenti devo pensare che e' sbagliato tradire pensando di amare ma va bene tradire nascondere mentire e restare col tradito...va benissimo cosi


ma chi ti prende per il culo?io rido e scherzo con lothar ma ho il coraggio di disapprovare quello che fa e lothar sa bene cosa penso...,tu scrivi in privato ad un razzista per aiutare un povero demente,vedi un pò chi di noi due è più coerente...!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> ma chi ti prende per il culo?io rido e scherzo con lothar ma ho il coraggio di disapprovare quello che fa e lothar sa bene cosa penso...,*tu scrivi in privato ad un razzista per aiutare un povero demente,vedi un pò chi di noi due è più coerente*...!


cosa?ma tu stai fuori...ma lascia proprio perdere....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> come lo vedi? senza ansia da scrittura, qual è la tua visione dell'amore e del tradimento?


scusa viola ma sotto attacco cosi non mi viene di spiegare nulla.....
cioe' essere attaccata cosi per un pensiero esposto......vabbe....
lo so che non sei tu.....io non mi sento a mio agio....
scusa....


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*

E adesso non lascio perdere nulla.Ho cercato di evitare,ma non è che permetto a te di darmi dell'incoerente,pensaci due vote prima di dare dell'incoerente a me.anche tre...!


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Ciao 

è brutto leggere ... soprattutto, se Miss da un bel po' sta ripetendo di mollare un po'. 
Si sente sotto attacco, e non ha tutti i torti. Please ... basta. Per vari motivi ... 

sienne


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no miss,tu hai scritto che si può tradire amando.E allora ci pensi alla sofferenza che potresti provocare alla persona che ami?se non ci pensi è perchè ami più te stesso,il resto cara miss sono le corbellerie che vi raccontate,solo fumo....Perchè se tradisci amando,*poi dovresti avere la coerenza e l'onestà di dirlo al patner e di metterlo nella condizione di scegliere.*Perchè non succede?come mai?ma pensate veramente che molti di noi hanno l'anello al naso qui?ma che davero davero?Ma sciacquatevi la bocca quando parlate di amore....e cazzo!





SI'
Io voglio proprio questo. Un uomo (e una donna) devono avere le palle fino in fondo e chi dimostra di averle è per me una persona perbene, nonostante tutto...


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*No*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa viola ma sotto attacco cosi non mi viene di spiegare nulla.....
> cioe' essere attaccata cosi per un pensiero esposto......vabbe....
> lo so che non sei tu.....io non mi sento a mio agio....
> scusa....


No,adesso non distorcere le cose.....!


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> No, penso che chiunque sia stato tradito abbia provato questo.
> Soprattutto la privazione dei suoi sogni e per sogni intendo l'idea che si aveva della coppia fino ad allora, un'idea da ridefinire completamente.
> Però, si può passare oltre, voltare pagina e considerare la cosa come un fatto brutto della nostra vita.
> Ne capitano di fatti brutti...e capita anche questo.
> ...


con la stessa persona per me è impossibile le persone non cambiano, si modificano per un pò ma la natura è quella... il mio ex marito sta cornificando alla grande anche la sua compagna  e con un'altra è tutto (nel mio caso) governato dalla paura.



Simy ha detto:


> per come la vedo io partiamo da basi diverse dell'amore, il tradimento e il modo di viverlo sono una conseguenza.
> tu in caso di tradimento non metti in discussione l'amore, io si.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E adesso non lascio perdere nulla.Ho cercato di evitare,ma non è che permetto a te di darmi dell'incoerente,pensaci due vote prima di dare dell'incoerente a me.anche tre...!


si va bene....io non ho capito che c hai stamattina tu....vabbe...hai inziato tu....dandomi dell incoerente perche rido e scherzo (falsita) col conte.....quando c era bender e io parlavo col conte di bender ti vuoi gentilmente ricordare come mi trattavi tu a me? vuoi anadre a rileggere?
parliamo di....settembre???? ecco....vedi tu quando puoi lasciar andare il passato invece di rinfacciare continuamente


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> SI'
> Io voglio proprio questo. Un uomo (e una donna) devono avere le palle fino in fondo e chi dimostra di averle è per me una persona perbene, nonostante tutto...



Ciao Diletta,

quoto ... ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*

Sienne leggi bene e postami dove avrei attaccato miss allora.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh no miss,tu hai scritto che si può tradire amando.E allora ci pensi alla sofferenza che potresti provocare alla persona che ami?se non ci pensi è perchè ami più te stesso,il resto cara miss sono le corbellerie che vi raccontate,solo fumo....Perchè se tradisci amando,poi dovresti avere la coerenza e l'onestà di dirlo al patner e di metterlo nella condizione di scegliere.Perchè non succede?come mai?ma pensate veramente che molti di noi hanno l'anello al naso qui?ma che davero davero?Ma sciacquatevi la bocca quando parlate di amore....e cazzo!


cazzo boia porco...avevo person questo...esattamente...dirlo oscuro...se pensi di aver tradito amando si certo cazzo che devo i dirlo e se l altro tiu vuole lasciare te lo prendi in culo e stai zitto....


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa viola ma sotto attacco cosi non mi viene di spiegare nulla.....
> cioe' essere attaccata cosi per un pensiero esposto......vabbe....
> lo so che non sei tu.....io non mi sento a mio agio....
> scusa....



ok molliamo un pò :angelo:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che la leggiate cosi....io non volevo trasformare nessun tradimento in romantico. ho solo sottolineato che per me il tradimento e' ben altro. punto. con questo ne volevo sminuire il vostro sentire o il dolore che avete provato ne dire che siete strane, ma poi, oh, leggete un po come vi pare....
> se mi volete leggere cosi, leggetemi cosi....
> io sono responsabile di quello che scrivo no di quello che volete capire voi.


ao' se scrivi A ti si risponde per A se scrivi B per B....non arrampicarti sui vetri o prendere per fessi perche' qua te se magnamo a colazione e sai quante ce ne vogliono de te?...assai...


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

Gimmy ha detto:


> Per come la vedo io, qui dentro ci sono due tipi di utenti: quelli che hanno subito il tradimento, e quelli che vengono cercando di approfittare della cosa per cuccare.
> 
> Il fatto che tu dica di essere un traditore mi lascia non pochi dubbi, un po' come quelli che *dicono* di averlo lungo 22 cm. Allo stesso modo tu *dici* di essere un traditore, e magari hai più corna tu di una mandria di bufali.
> 
> ...


Lothar non ha bisogno di stare qui per cuccare. Lui ha LA MAIL.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> mi ero scordata di come ti riuscisse facile iniziare a sfottere solo quando uno non condivide il tuo pensiero....
> complimetoni


Questo è il primo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Questo*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah ok ok quindi stabilisci tu quando si ama....va bene .....
> pero riocrdati una cosa, fino a prova contraria TU hai tradito, e io NO.


Questo il secondo....!Chi ha attaccato chi?


----------



## tullio (14 Marzo 2014)

*Litigate tra utenti*

Mi sto domandando perché mai si venga a produrre tanta animosità tra utenti che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti (nel nobile intento, con questa precisazione, di evitare in questo forum che il tema del tradimento svanisca di cadere sullo sfondo, naturalmente). Ora, che uno/a se la possa prenderee con il coniuge, passi, ma che se la prenda con chi sta dalla stessa, dolente, parte... Chiaro che ci sono questioni nella pancia che non riescono a sbollire ed escono a volte quasi a caso, indirizzandosi decisamente dalla parte sbagliata.
Vediamo: era cominciato con un tradimento concluso che creava problemi ad Homer. Tradimento concluso. La questione era come ricucire. Poiché è concluso, ribadire che il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata, che i traditori andrebbero tutti impiccati, che quella (parlo al femminile perché la discussione iniziale riguardava una donna) era una zoccola etc etc... è ormai irrilevante. Tutti coloro che ci sono passati lo hanno pensato, poco o tanto. Ha scopato bene o male, tanto o poco, si è divertita o no, ha amato o no, tutto questo è ora dietro le spalle perché il problema è come ricucire. Se uno/a non vuole ricucire ha sbagliato discussione. Qui si parla di ricucire e non di stabilire se e quanto il tradimento sia sbagliato.
Homer forse non ce la fa. Troppo colpito, è ora anestetizzato. Non sappiamo come uscirà dall'anestesia. Si fida della moglie, ma non riesce più a parlare con lei. Per vari motivi nemmeno lei riesce a parlarne e questo costituisce un elemento del problema. Ricordare a questa signora che ha fatto male, che si è comportata scorrettamente, non serve a risolvere il problema. Lei dovrebbe, verosimilmente, parlarne ma non ce la fa, per motivi che sono stati sviscerati. 
Danny vorrebbe farcela e ci sta provando. Ed esce, cosa che sorprende me, che è romantico, che idealizza la moglie. Non la idealizza, la ama. Se Danny pensasse che la moglie è solo una zoccola non ci proverebbe. Anche qui ricordare ai soggetti interessati che lei ha sbagliato è irrilevante: è cosa acquisita da entrambi che c'è stato un errore. Lei non può amare DAnny perché ha tradito? Poiché ha tradito (e dunque è zoccola etc etc...) non può amare sinceramente Danny? Non deve provare DAnny (poiché lei è etc etc...) a ricostruire? 
Provo a ripeterlo: tutti poco o tanto hanno pensato che il traditore sia un volgare individuo, degno della forca. Poi c'è chi continua a pensarlo, e rompe, giustamente. Chi invece pensa che ci sia ancora amore, reciproco, e passa ad altro. Tornare sulla forca è fare passi indietro in questi casi. 
IN quest'ultimo caso il traditore deve raccontare tutto? A parte che l'espressione "scopava meglio di te" mi sembra sin troppo come racconto ma aggiungere i dettagli (in auto/motel; facevamo questo/facevamo quello...) ha senso? I veri dettagli sono: come hai potuto mettermi da parte, escludermi dalla tua vita? Ma questa domanda, e la risposta che è altrettanto dolorosa per tutti e due, presuppone il ritrovamento di un rapporto che è possibile solo se si accetta per quel che è davvero ciò che è stato, sia per il traditore sia per il tradito. Il quale, da parte sua, qualche responsabilità esistenziale (non morale) ce l'ha sempre. Questo non cancella il fatto che tradire sia sbagliato, avere coscienza di questo non serve a cambiare la morale. Serve a capire se stessi e la situazione. 
Se questo non lo capisco il risultato è, con un effetto lievemente comico, che mi metto qui, nel forum, ad accusare la moglie di un altro (non la mia!) di essere zoccola e di rimproverare ad un altro di essere cornuto.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sienne leggi bene e postami dove avrei attaccato miss allora.


Ciao Oscuro,

guarda, te lo dico sinceramente, si sente così, e ciò basta ... 
Giusto o sbagliato che sia, ora si sente attaccata ... 
Tu, con molta più esperienza, dovresti comprendere che 
a volte il proprio sentire può essere molto forte ... 


sienne


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> con la stessa persona per me è impossibile *le persone non cambiano, si modificano per un pò ma la natura è quella... *il mio ex marito sta cornificando alla grande anche la sua compagna  e con un'altra è tutto (nel mio caso) governato dalla paura.




Ma anche qui dipende...
Bisogna verificarlo sul campo.
Io credo nella conversione delle persone, altrimenti uno non si riscatta mai nella vita.
Io dò sempre una seconda possibilità, non so se tu gliel'abbia data a tuo marito, se sì, e lui se l'è giocata, smetti di soffrire per chi non lo merita.
Capitolo chiuso col lucchetto e butta via la chiave.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> cazzo boia porco...avevo person questo...esattamente...dirlo oscuro...se pensi di aver tradito amando si certo cazzo che devo i dirlo e se l altro tiu vuole lasciare te lo prendi in culo e stai zitto....


Si certo si tradisce amando senza pensare alle sofferenze che potresti provocare alla persona amata...certo.Dai miss,lasciamo stare.:up:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

*va bene*

allora facciamo cosi....perche e' venerdi e io non ho capito tutta sta rabbia che c hai nei miei confronti da cosa viene fuori, sara perche in passato ho parlato col conte di bender sara' per altro...non so
facciamo che ho scritto una cifra di cazzate con l intento di farle passare per verita alternative, chiedo scusa e tolgo il disturbo.....
va bene cosi...ho sbagliato, arichiedo scusa, se potete perdonatemi
buona giornata a atutti


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no simy, partiamo da basi diverse di tradimento


ma non esiste proprio....

non puoi aggiungere variabili a capocchia per far uscire il risultato che te conviene a te...non funziona cosi' la vita cocca bella...

(vado sulla fiducia)....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Sienne*



sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Oscuro,
> 
> guarda, te lo dico sinceramente, si sente così, e ciò basta ...
> Giusto o sbagliato che sia, ora si sente attaccata ...
> ...


Non sono abituato ad assecondare chi sbaglia.Io non ho attaccato miss ci mancherebbe,e per cosa poi?ma non è che posso prendermi dell'incoerente da una che si sente sotto tiro....e dai.


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora facciamo cosi....perche e' venerdi e io non ho capito tutta sta rabbia che c hai nei miei confronti da cosa viene fuori, sara perche in passato ho parlato col conte di bender sara' per altro...non so
> facciamo che ho scritto una cifra di cazzate con l intento di farle passare per verita alternative, chiedo scusa e tolgo il disturbo.....
> va bene cosi...ho sbagliato, arichiedo scusa, se potete perdonatemi
> buona giornata a atutti


ma guarda che solo tu ci vedi la rabbia, si sta parlando e si parte da punti di vista differenti.
io non credo che si possa tradire amando, perchè se ami non pensi a soddisfare i tuoi istinti ma ripetti ed eviti di far soffrire la persona che dici di amare.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non sono abituato ad assecondare chi sbaglia.Io non ho attaccato miss ci mancherebbe,e per cosa poi?ma non è che posso prendermi dell'incoerente da una che si sente sotto tiro....e dai.


Ciao 

te lo farai spiegare, quando il tutto si sia calmato ...  ... 
un sorrisino, perché sai ... che dietro vi è un incomprensione ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Ah*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora facciamo cosi....perche e' venerdi e io non ho capito tutta sta rabbia che c hai nei miei confronti da cosa viene fuori, sara perche in passato ho parlato col conte di bender sara' per altro...non so
> facciamo che ho scritto una cifra di cazzate con l intento di farle passare per verita alternative, chiedo scusa e tolgo il disturbo.....
> va bene cosi...ho sbagliato, arichiedo scusa, se potete perdonatemi
> buona giornata a atutti


Ah miss è piantala,ma di quale rabbia parli?Hai scritto il tuo pensiero e poi ti sei risentita per stermy coinvolgendo me....!Ciao e buna giornata,ma non è perchè ti incazzi che ti si deve dare ragione,non funziona così!


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar non ha bisogno di stare qui per cuccare. Lui ha LA MAIL.


:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miis*

Sai che ti dico?che ti preferisco così,sempre tutta dolcezze e coccole,che due palle,quando tiri fuori gli artigli sei più donna cazzo.Dai!:up:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa viola ma sotto attacco cosi non mi viene di spiegare nulla.....
> cioe' essere attaccata cosi per un pensiero esposto......vabbe....
> lo so che non sei tu.....io non mi sento a mio agio....
> scusa....


ma che cazzo te ne frega pure se fosse?...

se non riesci a spiegare il tuo pensiero e' perche' almeno inconsciamente sai ed ammetti che siano solo stronzate...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lothar non ha bisogno di stare qui per cuccare. Lui ha LA MAIL.


avevo...non vado + in nessun sito da 15gg....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avevo...non vado + in nessun sito da 15gg....


va beh, mo pasqua arriva e la quaresima finisce, dài.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> ma che cazzo te ne frega pure se fosse?...
> 
> se non riesci a spiegare il tuo pensiero e' perche' almeno inconsciamente sai ed ammetti che siano solo stronzate...


Non è questione di stronzate,ma di pensieri che fanno meno male.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sto domandando perché mai si venga a produrre tanta animosità tra utenti che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti (nel nobile intento, con questa precisazione, di evitare in questo forum che il tema del tradimento svanisca di cadere sullo sfondo, naturalmente). Ora, che uno/a se la possa prenderee con il coniuge, passi, ma che se la prenda con chi sta dalla stessa, dolente, parte... Chiaro che ci sono questioni nella pancia che non riescono a sbollire ed escono a volte quasi a caso, indirizzandosi decisamente dalla parte sbagliata.
> Vediamo: era cominciato con un tradimento concluso che creava problemi ad Homer. Tradimento concluso. La questione era come ricucire. Poiché è concluso, ribadire che il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata, che i traditori andrebbero tutti impiccati, che quella (parlo al femminile perché la discussione iniziale riguardava una donna) era una zoccola etc etc... è ormai irrilevante. Tutti coloro che ci sono passati lo hanno pensato, poco o tanto. Ha scopato bene o male, tanto o poco, si è divertita o no, ha amato o no, tutto questo è ora dietro le spalle perché il problema è come ricucire. Se uno/a non vuole ricucire ha sbagliato discussione. Qui si parla di ricucire e non di stabilire se e quanto il tradimento sia sbagliato.
> Homer forse non ce la fa. Troppo colpito, è ora anestetizzato. Non sappiamo come uscirà dall'anestesia. Si fida della moglie, ma non riesce più a parlare con lei. Per vari motivi nemmeno lei riesce a parlarne e questo costituisce un elemento del problema. Ricordare a questa signora che ha fatto male, che si è comportata scorrettamente, non serve a risolvere il problema. Lei dovrebbe, verosimilmente, parlarne ma non ce la fa, per motivi che sono stati sviscerati.
> Danny vorrebbe farcela e ci sta provando. Ed esce, cosa che sorprende me, che è romantico, che idealizza la moglie. Non la idealizza, la ama. Se Danny pensasse che la moglie è solo una zoccola non ci proverebbe. Anche qui ricordare ai soggetti interessati che lei ha sbagliato è irrilevante: è cosa acquisita da entrambi che c'è stato un errore. Lei non può amare DAnny perché ha tradito? Poiché ha tradito (e dunque è zoccola etc etc...) non può amare sinceramente Danny? Non deve provare DAnny (poiché lei è etc etc...) a ricostruire?
> ...


:up:


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> va beh, mo pasqua arriva e la quaresima finisce, dài.



capito male...ne marco 1 sola a fb...che e'peggio di 450 tebine messe in fila


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sto domandando perché mai si venga a produrre tanta animosità tra utenti che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti (nel nobile intento, con questa precisazione, di evitare in questo forum che il tema del tradimento svanisca di cadere sullo sfondo, naturalmente). Ora, che uno/a se la possa prenderee con il coniuge, passi, ma che se la prenda con chi sta dalla stessa, dolente, parte... Chiaro che ci sono questioni nella pancia che non riescono a sbollire ed escono a volte quasi a caso, indirizzandosi decisamente dalla parte sbagliata.
> Vediamo: era cominciato con un tradimento concluso che creava problemi ad Homer. Tradimento concluso. La questione era come ricucire. Poiché è concluso, ribadire che il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata, che i traditori andrebbero tutti impiccati, che quella (parlo al femminile perché la discussione iniziale riguardava una donna) era una zoccola etc etc... è ormai irrilevante. Tutti coloro che ci sono passati lo hanno pensato, poco o tanto. Ha scopato bene o male, tanto o poco, si è divertita o no, ha amato o no, tutto questo è ora dietro le spalle perché il problema è come ricucire. Se uno/a non vuole ricucire ha sbagliato discussione. Qui si parla di ricucire e non di stabilire se e quanto il tradimento sia sbagliato.
> Homer forse non ce la fa. Troppo colpito, è ora anestetizzato. Non sappiamo come uscirà dall'anestesia. Si fida della moglie, ma non riesce più a parlare con lei. Per vari motivi nemmeno lei riesce a parlarne e questo costituisce un elemento del problema. Ricordare a questa signora che ha fatto male, che si è comportata scorrettamente, non serve a risolvere il problema. Lei dovrebbe, verosimilmente, parlarne ma non ce la fa, per motivi che sono stati sviscerati.
> Danny vorrebbe farcela e ci sta provando. Ed esce, cosa che sorprende me, che è romantico, che idealizza la moglie. Non la idealizza, la ama. Se Danny pensasse che la moglie è solo una zoccola non ci proverebbe. Anche qui ricordare ai soggetti interessati che lei ha sbagliato è irrilevante: è cosa acquisita da entrambi che c'è stato un errore. Lei non può amare DAnny perché ha tradito? Poiché ha tradito (e dunque è zoccola etc etc...) non può amare sinceramente Danny? Non deve provare DAnny (poiché lei è etc etc...) a ricostruire?
> ...


Ribadisco. :up:


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sto domandando *perché mai si venga a produrre tanta animosità tra utenti che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe*. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti (nel nobile intento, con questa precisazione, di evitare in questo forum che il tema del tradimento svanisca di cadere sullo sfondo, naturalmente). *Ora, che uno/a se la possa prenderee con il coniuge, passi, ma che se la prenda con chi sta dalla stessa, dolente, parte...* Chiaro che ci sono questioni nella pancia che non riescono a sbollire ed escono a volte quasi a caso, indirizzandosi decisamente dalla parte sbagliata.
> Vediamo: era cominciato con un tradimento concluso che creava problemi ad Homer. Tradimento concluso. *La questione era come ricucire.* Poiché è concluso, *ribadire che il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata, che i traditori andrebbero tutti impiccati, che quella (parlo al femminile perché la discussione iniziale riguardava una donna) era una zoccola etc etc... è ormai irrilevante*. Tutti coloro che ci sono passati lo hanno pensato, poco o tanto. Ha scopato bene o male, tanto o poco, si è divertita o no, ha amato o no, tutto questo è ora dietro le spalle perché il problema è come ricucire. Se uno/a non vuole ricucire ha sbagliato discussione. *Qui si parla di ricucire e non di stabilire se e quanto il tradimento sia sbagliato.*
> Homer forse non ce la fa. Troppo colpito, è ora anestetizzato. Non sappiamo come uscirà dall'anestesia. Si fida della moglie, ma non riesce più a parlare con lei. Per vari motivi nemmeno lei riesce a parlarne e questo costituisce un elemento del problema. Ricordare a questa signora che ha fatto male, che si è comportata scorrettamente, non serve a risolvere il problema. Lei dovrebbe, verosimilmente, parlarne ma non ce la fa, per motivi che sono stati sviscerati.
> Danny vorrebbe farcela e ci sta provando. Ed esce, cosa che sorprende me, che è romantico, che idealizza la moglie. Non la idealizza, la ama. Se Danny pensasse che la moglie è solo una zoccola non ci proverebbe. Anche qui ricordare ai soggetti interessati che lei ha sbagliato è irrilevante: è cosa acquisita da entrambi che c'è stato un errore. Lei non può amare DAnny perché ha tradito? Poiché ha tradito (e dunque è zoccola etc etc...) non può amare sinceramente Danny? Non deve provare DAnny (poiché lei è etc etc...) a ricostruire?
> ...



E ancora, perché si rifletta su queste parole.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non è questione di stronzate,ma di pensieri che fanno meno male.


vabbe' e' sinonimo...:mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Stermy*



Sterminator ha detto:


> vabbe' e' sinonimo...:mrgreen:


Tu fai lo stronzo,e si incazzano con me.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Hellseven (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> avevo...non vado + in nessun sito da 15gg....


Seriamente, come funziona in questi siti tipo Meetic o Ashley non so che ecc?
Vai là e menti dicendo che sei single e vuoi ammmore oppure vai diretto e dici che sei impegnato e cerchi solo fagiane?
Mi dicono che su Meetic non puoi dire di cercare fagiane da spennare ma devi dire che sei un cucciolotto solo soletto che cerca l'anima gemella: dicono il vero?
Raccontami, schiudimi nuovi mondi, sii il mio Guru della Caccia alla Fagiana o mio grande amico L.


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sto domandando perché mai si venga a produrre *tanta animosità tra utenti *che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti



cazzo, hai toccato il nucleo vitale di tutto il forum. in pratica,
ti stai chiedendo perchè gli ultras italiani fanno la guerra simulata negli stadi e si sfanculano
a vicenda, a volte se menano de brutto, salvo riunirsi in nome della "mentalità ultras"
sui loro forum (tutto vero!!!).


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Ma anche qui dipende...
> Bisogna verificarlo sul campo.
> Io credo nella conversione delle persone, altrimenti uno non si riscatta mai nella vita.
> Io dò sempre una seconda possibilità, non so se tu gliel'abbia data a tuo marito, se sì, e lui se l'è giocata, smetti di soffrire per chi non lo merita.
> Capitolo chiuso col lucchetto e butta via la chiave.


io ci ho provato, ammetto per poco tempo, perchè non ci sono riuscita... non ho chiesto particolari, l'ho visto piangere e ricattarmi moralmente su nostro figlio che poi ha dimenticato...
il lucchetto l'ho chiuso definitivamente due anni fa, ma averlo chiuso non mi ha aiutata a gestirmi il dopo, perchè la ferita si rimargina ma la cicatrice c'è, è li, nella testa, nel cuore.

tullio ha ragione, ma non per questo, non per il fatto che lo abbiamo pensato tutti noi traditi, non per il fatto che io o tu non la pensiamo allo stesso modo aiuti a metabolizzare.

alla fine il risultato non è lo stesso ne per i traditi, ne per i traditori, non è matematica, non fa ne sempre 100 ne sempre 0, magari fosse così, magari fosse che basta una formula comune del vivere per superare tutti allo stesso modo, sarebbe più facile ed invece il percorso è difficile da morire, le conseguenze sono diverse, e la percezione è diversa.

ma io dopo due anni di solitudine completa, quando ho raggiunto traguardi, ho riaperto il mio cuore ad un'altra persona che non mi ha tradito fisicamente ma lo ha fatto per quello che io pensavo di lui, se non avessi avuto questa esperienza prima, probabilmente non avrei visto questo nontradimento così come l'ho percepito... anche questa è una conseguenza...


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Seriamente, come funziona in questi siti tipo Meetic o Ashley non so che ecc?
> Vai là e menti dicendo che sei single e vuoi ammmore oppure vai diretto e dici che sei impegnato e cerchi solo fagiane?
> Mi dicono che su Meetic non puoi dire di cercare fagiane da spennare ma devi dire che sei un cucciolotto solo soletto che cerca l'anima gemella: dicono il vero?
> Raccontami, schiudimi nuovi mondi, sii il mio Guru della Caccia alla Fagiana o mio grande amico L.


 
Ciao Hell,nn frequento ne l'uno ne l'altro.,poi le balle le tengo per casa,sai mentire alle donne e'moltoooo pericoloso.
Chi mi segue,sa cosa l'aspetta...cque si',gli uomini mentono tutti e le donne poi....
Ma ora ho trovato una Lothar in gonnella,oltre a dirmi che tradisce senza un motivo,solo sesso...mi ha detto che nn e'stata fedele a nessun amante.giovane la ragazza...come se potessi fidarmi di una traditrice


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Tu fai lo stronzo,e si incazzano con me.....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma io nun faccio lo stronzo...sono proprio stronzo de mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Frithurik (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io nun faccio lo stronzo...sono proprio stronzo de mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:loso::loso::loso::loso::loso::loso::loso:


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ma io nun faccio lo stronzo...sono proprio stronzo de mio...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

solitario57 ha detto:


> :loso::loso::loso::loso::loso::loso::loso:


mejo esse stronzi che esse abbonati a pijallo in culo come te...

che dirti... nun faccio cambio


----------



## Frithurik (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> mejo esse stronzi che esse abbonati a pijallo in culo come te...
> 
> che dirti... nun faccio cambio


hai ragione non ti smentisci, e' vero che te l'hanno scritto pure nella carta d'itentita' ?:sorriso:


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io ci ho provato, ammetto per poco tempo, perchè non ci sono riuscita... non ho chiesto particolari, l'ho visto piangere e ricattarmi moralmente su nostro figlio che poi ha dimenticato...
> il lucchetto l'ho chiuso definitivamente due anni fa, ma averlo chiuso non mi ha aiutata a gestirmi il dopo, perchè la ferita si rimargina ma la cicatrice c'è, è li, nella testa, nel cuore.
> 
> tullio ha ragione, ma non per questo, non per il fatto che lo abbiamo pensato tutti noi traditi, non per il fatto che io o tu non la pensiamo allo stesso modo aiuti a metabolizzare.
> ...




...hai riaperto il cuore ad un'altra persona e hai ricevuto un'altra pugnalata, un'altra delusione.
Non ci si abitua mai al male...penso di capire il tuo dolore.
Come vedi, sei cambiata anche tu: i tuoi sensi si sono acuiti e hai percepito quella nota stonata, ormai sei così, siamo così.
Penso che sia nell'ordine naturale delle cose: riceviamo delusioni molto spesso, sia dalle persone che contano per noi, sia dalle altre che ci stanno attorno.
Secondo me, la cosa più importante è non sentirci deluse da noi stesse, essere orgogliose di avere un'anima splendente, a dispetto di tutti...
Solo la tua coscienza non ti tradirà mai, ma va curata e protetta dalle interferenze negative, metti una muraglia fra queste e il tuo essere perché non ne sia contaminato, ma solo scalfito in superficie.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Hell,nn frequento ne l'uno ne l'altro.,poi le balle le tengo per casa,sai mentire alle donne e'moltoooo pericoloso.
> Chi mi segue,sa cosa l'aspetta...cque si',gli uomini mentono tutti e le donne poi....
> Ma ora ho trovato una Lothar in gonnella,oltre a dirmi che tradisce senza un motivo,solo sesso...mi ha detto che nn e'stata fedele a nessun amante.giovane la ragazza...*come se potessi fidarmi di una traditrice*


Hai detto una cosa molto interessante.:up:
Quanto un uomo si deve fidare di una traditrice?
E non stiamo parlando del marito... ma dell'amante...
E una donna?
Quando un uomo traditore le racconta che ha la (solita) moglie che sta male a casa, che non può ma vorrebbe lasciare, quando un uomo dopo tutto questo racconta che si è innamorato della traditrice... 
E noi qui a disquisire sull'amore, sulle corna, sul perché del tradimento, a cercare ragioni, a darci addosso per difendere posizioni...
In fin dei conti siamo tutti egoisti, alla base.
E non è una critica, ma una constatazione.
Senza ipocrisia, apprezzo chi lo ammette.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa molto interessante.:up:
> Quanto un uomo si deve fidare di una traditrice?
> E non stiamo parlando del marito... ma dell'amante...
> E una donna?
> ...


In effetti detto dal mio amico Lothar che è il detentore mondiale del titolo dei Traditori suona un tantino strano. Certo quel che dice è vero, con conoscenza di se stessi e dell'animo del fedifrago, ma strano. Soprattutto se si riferisce solo alle traditrici e non anche ai traditori....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa molto interessante.:up:
> *Quanto un uomo si deve fidare di una traditrice?
> E non stiamo parlando del marito... ma dell'amante...
> *E una donna?
> ...


poco ma tanto non C'hai mica il mutuo cointestato, per dire.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti detto dal mio amico Lothar che è *il detentore mondiale del titolo dei Traditori suona un tantino strano.* Certo quel che dice è vero, con conoscenza di se stessi e dell'animo del fedifrago, ma strano. Soprattutto se si riferisce solo alle traditrici e non anche ai traditori....


A me non suona così strano.
Le donne, le traditrici le conosce bene.
E non si fa illusioni, ma soprattutto non le dà a loro.
In questo a me sta simpatico.
Non c'è niente di peggio di un traditore che illuda l'amante nel rapporto per ottenere quello che vuole.
Lui è sempre stato schietto, qui, nel raccontare quello che cerca, e ritengo lo sia anche con le donne, come ha detto.
E' fatto così. Non si nasconde. 
Sul rapporto con sua moglie non mi pronuncio, perché non ho elementi, lì ovviamente deve mentire.
Posso solo ritenere che lei conosca l' uomo che ha sposato. E le vada anche bene così, probabilmente, senza sapere ma intuendo. Ma questa è solo un'ipotesi stravagante, Lothar sa meglio di me e di chiunque altro tutto ciò che riguarda questa questione.


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ...hai riaperto il cuore ad un'altra persona e hai ricevuto un'altra pugnalata, un'altra delusione.
> Non ci si abitua mai al male...penso di capire il tuo dolore.
> Come vedi, sei cambiata anche tu: i tuoi sensi si sono acuiti e hai percepito quella nota stonata, ormai sei così, siamo così.
> Penso che sia nell'ordine naturale delle cose: riceviamo delusioni molto spesso, sia dalle persone che contano per noi, sia dalle altre che ci stanno attorno.
> ...


io non sono delusa da me stessa, ce la metto tutta per andare avanti ma non è facile, per quanto vuoi, un esame dentro di te te lo fai sempre, ti chiedi perchè scegli certi uomini pieni di problemi che vivono la loro vita in un castello di bugie, ti illudi di poterli comprendere, di amarli e che il tuo amore sia ben riposto e poi ti scontri con una realtà che appartiene a molti e non solo qui dentro, sono contornata di amiche che alla mia età - 41 anni - vivono come vivo io.

altro giro, altra giostra e quando ti fermi, quando sei sola, ti ritrovi disgustata non tanto per i tradimenti ma perchè si è perso proprio il rispetto per l'altro in un mondo dove invece ci sarebbe bisogno di appoggiarsi e non solo di essere l'appoggio...
non ci sono più compromessi, non c'è più ascoltare, non c'è più provare, c'è solo: avanti un altro...
esci, divertiti, conosci gente, trovati un impegno, qualcosa che ti gratifichi, ma io non voglio questo, voglio solo un pò di calma e di serenità... voglio essere lasciata in pace, voglio rimettermi il cartello sulla fronte "non sono disponibile" perchè sono esausta.


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non sono delusa da me stessa, ce la metto tutta per andare avanti ma non è facile, per quanto vuoi, un esame dentro di te te lo fai sempre, *ti chiedi perchè scegli certi uomini pieni di problemi che vivono la loro vita in un castello di bugie, ti illudi di poterli comprendere, di amarli e che il tuo amore sia ben riposto e poi ti scontri con una realtà che appartiene a molti e non solo qui dentro, sono contornata di amiche che alla mia età - 41 anni - vivono come vivo io*.
> 
> altro giro, altra giostra e quando ti fermi, quando sei sola, ti ritrovi disgustata non tanto per i tradimenti ma perchè si è perso proprio il rispetto per l'altro in un mondo dove invece ci sarebbe bisogno di appoggiarsi e non solo di essere l'appoggio...
> non ci sono più compromessi, non c'è più ascoltare, non c'è più provare, c'è solo: avanti un altro...
> esci, divertiti, conosci gente, trovati un impegno, qualcosa che ti gratifichi, ma io non voglio questo, voglio solo un pò di calma e di serenità... voglio essere lasciata in pace, voglio rimettermi il cartello sulla fronte "non sono disponibile" perchè sono esausta.



Già, perché?
Senti i miei amici uomini soli che dicono la stessa cosa.
Delle donne e delle sofferenze annesse ormai hanno quasi paura. E le trattano in superficie per non scottarsi più.
Non è che veramente tutti abbiamo paura di amare ma pretendiamo che gli altri ci amino comunque?


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai..leggi bene....
> non e' cosi....ha detto una cosa diversa, che nemmeno io condivido ma non ha certo detto che la moglie lo ha tradito perche lo amava troppo.
> ha detto che NONOSTANTE la moglie l abbia tradito lui comunque prima dopo e durante ha percepito il suo amore.
> lo sai bene che il tradimento puo discendere e prescindere dall amore.



è troppo arrabbiato...perchè,
 gli ho fatto confessare di essere stato cornuto.

leggi qualche post indietro e te ne renderai conto.
E' un cornuto che non vuole ammetterlo di esserlo e non lo vuole far sapere.


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;iOtf_oTML-M]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iOtf_oTML-M&feature=youtube_gdata_player[/video]E dai Danny alleggeriamo un po'
il clima...


----------



## lunaiena (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Hai detto una cosa molto interessante.:up:
> Quanto un uomo si deve fidare di una traditrice?
> E non stiamo parlando del marito... ma dell'amante...
> E una donna?
> ...



Non ci si può fidare di chi
sminuisce le cose che ha che siano cose persone o che ne so ...
questa persona in qualche modo non sta bene nella sua vita e non posso , non voglio 
essere la sua salvatrice a meno che anch'io sono messa male...
ma questo per me non porta ad un rapporto sano...
ma basato di un'illusione ...


----------



## Eratò (14 Marzo 2014)

[video=youtube;pdoW2P049S0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pdoW2P049S0&feature=youtube_gdat  a_player[/video]E poi....


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io non sono delusa da me stessa, ce la metto tutta per andare avanti ma non è facile, per quanto vuoi, un esame dentro di te te lo fai sempre, ti chiedi perchè scegli certi uomini pieni di problemi che vivono la loro vita in un castello di bugie, ti illudi di poterli comprendere, di amarli e che il tuo amore sia ben riposto e poi ti scontri con una realtà che appartiene a molti e non solo qui dentro, sono contornata di amiche che alla mia età - 41 anni - vivono come vivo io.
> 
> altro giro, altra giostra e quando ti fermi, quando sei sola, ti ritrovi disgustata non tanto per i tradimenti ma perchè si è perso proprio il rispetto per l'altro in un mondo dove invece ci sarebbe bisogno di appoggiarsi e non solo di essere l'appoggio...
> non ci sono più compromessi, non c'è più ascoltare, non c'è più provare, c'è solo: avanti un altro...
> esci, divertiti, conosci gente, trovati un impegno, qualcosa che ti gratifichi, ma io non voglio questo, voglio solo un pò di calma e di serenità... voglio essere lasciata in pace, voglio rimettermi il cartello sulla fronte "non sono disponibile" perchè sono esausta.


E' l'istinto da crocerossina che ve frega a molte di voi. La metto sul generale, partendo dal tuo post, quindi non parlo di te, ma parlo con te 

Mi dispiace ma io non ci credo ai geni del male alla Dottor Male e il suo Mini Me. Una certa tipologia di donna può fregarmi una volta, la seconda, siccome sono tonto anche la terza. Se mi frega anche alla quarta è colpa mia però.

Le persone mandano segnali di ogni tipo in ogni momento, se scegliamo di non coglierli al grido del: "Il mio amore lo cambierà", è colpa nostra.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' l'istinto da crocerossina che ve frega a molte di voi. La metto sul generale, partendo dal tuo post, quindi non parlo di te, ma parlo con te
> 
> Mi dispiace ma io non ci credo ai geni del male alla Dottor Male e il suo Mini Me. Una certa tipologia di donna può fregarmi una volta, la seconda, siccome sono tonto anche la terza. Se mi frega anche alla quarta è colpa mia però.
> 
> Le persone mandano segnali di ogni tipo in ogni momento, se scegliamo di non coglierli al grido del: "Il mio amore lo cambierà", è colpa nostra.


mio


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mio


No. Il post è mio, mica tuo


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> No. Il post è mio, mica tuo


scusa


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa


Avevo capito che ti riferivi al verde testè arrivatomi  

Non ci fare caso, è venerdì.....fra poco esco da sto cavolo di posto......assecondami


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E*' l'istinto da crocerossina* che ve frega a molte di voi. La metto sul generale, partendo dal tuo post, quindi non parlo di te, ma parlo con te
> 
> Mi dispiace ma io non ci credo ai geni del male alla Dottor Male e il suo Mini Me. Una certa tipologia di donna può fregarmi una volta, la seconda, siccome sono tonto anche la terza. Se mi frega anche alla quarta è colpa mia però.
> 
> Le persone mandano segnali di ogni tipo in ogni momento, se scegliamo di non coglierli al grido del: "Il mio amore lo cambierà", è colpa nostra.


io al massimo ho quello della caposala che urla ai pazienti se non stanno zitti disturbandola duranteil turno di notte


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo capito che ti riferivi al verde testè arrivatomi
> 
> Non ci fare caso, è venerdì.....fra poco esco da sto cavolo di posto......assecondami


si era al verde


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io al massimo ho quello della caposala che urla ai pazienti se non stanno zitti disturbandola duranteil turno di notte


ieri mi guardavo il diavolo veste prada....e ti ho troppo immaginata come miranda presley


----------



## Tubarao (14 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io al massimo ho quello della caposala che urla ai pazienti se non stanno zitti disturbandola duranteil turno di notte


Chissà che combini tu durante il turno di notte


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri mi guardavo il diavolo veste prada....e ti ho troppo immaginata come miranda presley


pensa che io stanotte ho sognato che incontravo Oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... e non scherzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Minerva (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ieri mi guardavo il diavolo veste prada....e ti ho troppo immaginata come miranda presley


però sono più giovane :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> pensa che io stanotte ho sognato che incontravo Oscuro:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:... e non scherzo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


sicuramente un incubo.
ma non perchè sono di parte.
quello che vi frega a voi testa-vaginali... è il maschio dominante Alfa.


----------



## viola di mare (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Già, perché?
> Senti i miei amici uomini soli che dicono la stessa cosa.
> Delle donne e delle sofferenze annesse ormai hanno quasi paura. E le trattano in superficie per non scottarsi più.
> Non è che veramente tutti abbiamo paura di amare ma pretendiamo che gli altri ci amino comunque?



sicuramente è così nessuno abbassa più le difese

ma io ho amato e molto e quell'amore non l'ho preteso, mi è stato dato e poi tolto perchè vincolante e responsabile. 

proprio come il mio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Tu sei saggia.Te l'hanno mai detto?


Saggia? Qualche volta. Mi hanno detto anche altro :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> però sono più giovane :mrgreen:


ma siii...solo per l atteggiamento e laristocrazia sofisticata


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sicuramente un incubo.
> ma non perchè sono di parte.
> quello che vi frega a voi testa-vaginali... è il maschio dominante Alfa.


senti, cap'ibomba, testa vaginale lo vai a dire a chi ti ha dato sufficente confidenza.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> senti, cap'ibomba, testa vaginale lo vai a dire a chi ti ha dato sufficente confidenza.



ma guarda che era un complimento.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Perché chi la vuole smontare si è a sua volta costruito qualcosa che contrasta con quello che critica.
> Ognuno di noi ha un simulacro di vita che ci tiene a galla, e a volte ci fa stare anche bene.
> Ma più di tutto ci evita di stare male.





Spider ha detto:


> infatti, e non capisco tutto questo accanimento, come se la verità stesse solo da una parte sola.
> Altro che saggezza, si tratta proprio del contrario e i primi ad autoconvincersi delle loro scelte sono proprio loro.


Non si fa gara per aver ragione.
Ci si dovrebbe aiutare, se si può.
Leggo persone che per me hanno una vita persino più misera della mia ma se non possono, vogliono, riescono a far diversamente e non chiedono di uscirne non vedo perché dovrei accanirmi per farle uscire io.
Lo stesso vale per me.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non si fa gara per aver ragione.
> Ci si dovrebbe aiutare, se si può.
> Leggo persone che per me hanno una vita persino più misera della mia ma se non possono, vogliono, riescono a far diversamente e non chiedono di uscirne non vedo perché dovrei accanirmi per farle uscire io.
> Lo stesso vale per me.



ma stai zitta, che hai sempre remato contro.
sei riuscita ad instillare dubbi pure sulle affermazioni di Nicola,
 per non parlare di Danny...
la tua scelta non presuppone una sacrosanta verità.
hai scelto, hai mollato, sei forte e saggia.
brava. applauso.
e non è che smontando gli altri acquisisci forza.
ne perdi, continuamente
tu non aiuti nessuno, se non te stessa.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> In effetti detto dal mio amico Lothar che è il detentore mondiale del titolo dei Traditori suona un tantino strano. Certo quel che dice è vero, con conoscenza di se stessi e dell'animo del fedifrago, ma strano. Soprattutto se si riferisce solo alle traditrici e non anche ai traditori....



Caro Hell,vale per tutti traditori/rici....se tradisco una donna con la quale vivo da 26 anni,e lei un'uomo con cui vive da 6....sai che ci frega di una/o,che vedi 6 ore,magari due volte al mese.Il bello che l'ex amante era pure geloso..quanti uomini deficenti  sto mondo...


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Hell,vale per tutti traditori/rici....se tradisco una donna con la quale vivo da 26 anni,e lei un'uomo con cui vive da 6....sai che ci frega di una/o,che vedi 6 ore,magari due volte al mese.Il bello che l'ex amante era pure geloso..quanti uomini deficenti  sto mondo...



madonna che pena!!!
veramente sei penoso.
ma non ti fai pena a scrivere cose cosi????
dico, rileggiti e fatti un esame.
insomma, alla fine arriva il disgusto.
ma pensi che la vita sia cosi e vuoi farcelo credere???


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> madonna che pena!!!
> veramente sei penoso.
> ma non ti fai pena a scrivere cose cosi????
> dico, rileggiti e fatti un esame.
> ...



Ragno..se sei cornuto io non c'entro(nn mi pare di conoscere tua moglie...)...
Io non un santo ,vero,ma conosco la vita piu'di te.i traditori sono figli di...senza scrupoli.....


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dimmi perche pero....che cosa cambia? cosa succede di cosi irreparabile tra il dire e il farlo? il pensiero impuro l hai fatto ormai...
> dovresti sentirti una merda pure a pensarle certe cose.....
> se ad una persona non interessa l esclusivita sessuale (questo non vuol dire necessariamente sesso libero......)
> perche dobvrebbe dare fastidio che la persona amata dopo, che so, 20 anni di matrimonio, per UNA volta si fa il giro sulla giostra altrui....
> ...


Perché una volta o tre volte non significano nulla non per il tradito ma per il traditore. Cosa dà una scopata? E' solo una scopata, giusto? E allora perché fare una cosa che significa poco o nulla che può significare dolore ed è mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dell'altro?
Fosse pure una proibizione di una cosa piccola e insignificante come mangiare di un frutto proibito :mexican: perché farlo se sai di poter dare un dolore? Perché distruggere il paradiso terrestre per una mela?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragno..se sei cornuto io non c'entro(nn mi pare di conoscere tua moglie...)...
> Io non un santo ,vero,ma conosco la vita piu'di te.i traditori sono figli di...senza scrupoli.....




I traditori non sono tutti uguali


ad esempio io non sono affatto una persona senza scrupoli

Non puoi parlare a nome dell'intera categoria solo perché tu sei un figlio di... senza scrupoli


----------



## Simy (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché una volta o tre volte non significano nulla non per il tradito ma per il traditore. Cosa dà una scopata? E' solo una scopata, giusto? E allora perché fare una cosa che significa poco o nulla che può significare dolore ed è mancanza di rispetto nei confronti dell'altro?
> Fosse pure una proibizione di una cosa piccola e insignificante come mangiare di un frutto proibito :mexican: perché farlo se sai di poter dare un dolore? Perché distruggere il paradiso terrestre per una mela?


:up:


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragno..se sei cornuto io non c'entro(nn mi pare di conoscere tua moglie...)...
> Io non un santo ,vero,ma conosco la vita piu'di te.i traditori sono figli di...senza scrupoli.....



va bene ...mi arrendo.
che ti devo dire.
contento tu..di tradire una che conosci da 26 anni.
ah,..già dimenticavo la ami.
vero?
e allora perchè non è possibile il contrario?
perchè la troia che viene con te,
 non dovrebbe amare il marito,
come tu ami tua moglie?
sicuramente non risponderai.
perchè non sai rispondere, vera la prima o falsa la seconda.
fai te.
tu, tua moglie la hai mai amata  o è un semplice  sopramobile?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io entro qui ogni giorno, non ho il tempo di leggere tutto, ma rimango basita certe volte perchè non so nemmeno come si fa a rendere "romantico" un tradimento, a non avere rispetto per l'altro, nemmeno per l'amante che magari è coinvolto e crede alle parole del traditore.
> non riesco a leggere che chi tradisce, tradisce anche un pò se... che trema la prima volta, che non confessa tutto per non ferire... mi hai già ferito, mi hai umiliato violando un patto che ci siamo fatti, e non è il patto matrimonio/convivenza, è un patto intimo, due persone che si scelgono e decidono un percorso fatto di RISPETTO, fatto di comprensione e complicità, fatto di progetti e violarlo è la cosa più brutta che si possa fare, perchè tu annulli l'altro, lo privi dei suoi sogni, lo costringi a guardarsi e chiedersi perchè, lo costringi a non immaginare perchè il pensiero sarebbe troppo straziante, e questo accade mentre prepari la cena, o ti rigiri nel letto da sola... gli fai pensare di aver mancato, di aver trascurato...
> 
> io divento matta
> ...


Viola sono d'accordo con te. Sono cose che fanno diventare furibonde.
Se ne può parlare con calma solo a distanza di anni.


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> va bene ...mi arrendo.
> che ti devo dire.
> contento tu..di tradire una che conosci da 26 anni.
> ah,..già dimenticavo la ami.
> ...


al volo....la mia ''amica''per ora e'1 altra..single...

capito male...iquella di cui parlo,per ora e'voce,foto,fb....Mi ha detto che ama il marito,cosi'come io amo mia moglie..se tu fossi stato sotto il ns letto stanotte,capiresti..


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> al volo....la mia ''amica''per ora e'1 altra..single...
> 
> capito male...iquella di cui parlo,per ora e'voce,foto,fb....Mi ha detto che ama il marito,cosi'come io amo mia moglie..se tu fossi stato sotto il ns letto stanotte,capiresti..



bla bla bla bla bla


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

tullio ha detto:


> Mi sto domandando perché mai si venga a produrre tanta animosità tra utenti che hanno avuto esperienze per certi versi analoghe. Tizio contro caio, questo che dice a quello che è senza carattere, quello che dice a questo che non capisce, qualcun altro che ride ricordando a tutti che sono cornuti (nel nobile intento, con questa precisazione, di evitare in questo forum che il tema del tradimento svanisca di cadere sullo sfondo, naturalmente). Ora, che uno/a se la possa prenderee con il coniuge, passi, ma che se la prenda con chi sta dalla stessa, dolente, parte... Chiaro che ci sono questioni nella pancia che non riescono a sbollire ed escono a volte quasi a caso, indirizzandosi decisamente dalla parte sbagliata.
> Vediamo: era cominciato con un tradimento concluso che creava problemi ad Homer. Tradimento concluso. La questione era come ricucire. Poiché è concluso, ribadire che il tradimento è una cosa sbagliata, che i traditori andrebbero tutti impiccati, che quella (parlo al femminile perché la discussione iniziale riguardava una donna) era una zoccola etc etc... è ormai irrilevante. Tutti coloro che ci sono passati lo hanno pensato, poco o tanto. Ha scopato bene o male, tanto o poco, si è divertita o no, ha amato o no, tutto questo è ora dietro le spalle perché il problema è come ricucire. Se uno/a non vuole ricucire ha sbagliato discussione. Qui si parla di ricucire e non di stabilire se e quanto il tradimento sia sbagliato.
> Homer forse non ce la fa. Troppo colpito, è ora anestetizzato. Non sappiamo come uscirà dall'anestesia. Si fida della moglie, ma non riesce più a parlare con lei. Per vari motivi nemmeno lei riesce a parlarne e questo costituisce un elemento del problema. Ricordare a questa signora che ha fatto male, che si è comportata scorrettamente, non serve a risolvere il problema. Lei dovrebbe, verosimilmente, parlarne ma non ce la fa, per motivi che sono stati sviscerati.
> Danny vorrebbe farcela e ci sta provando. Ed esce, cosa che sorprende me, che è romantico, che idealizza la moglie. Non la idealizza, la ama. Se Danny pensasse che la moglie è solo una zoccola non ci proverebbe. Anche qui ricordare ai soggetti interessati che lei ha sbagliato è irrilevante: è cosa acquisita da entrambi che c'è stato un errore. Lei non può amare DAnny perché ha tradito? Poiché ha tradito (e dunque è zoccola etc etc...) non può amare sinceramente Danny? Non deve provare DAnny (poiché lei è etc etc...) a ricostruire?
> ...


Come in tutte le discussioni è facile andare fuori tema.
Hai riportato in tema.
La domanda di fondo è se è possibile ricostruire dopo la traduzione del tradimento.
Certamente tutti pensiamo di sì, magari non per noi ma in casi diversi.
Consideriamo questi casi che sono posti da chi VUOLE provarci.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> allora facciamo cosi....perche e' venerdi e io non ho capito tutta sta rabbia che c hai nei miei confronti da cosa viene fuori, sara perche in passato ho parlato col conte di bender sara' per altro...non so
> facciamo che ho scritto una cifra di cazzate con l intento di farle passare per verita alternative, chiedo scusa e tolgo il disturbo.....
> va bene cosi...ho sbagliato, arichiedo scusa, se potete perdonatemi
> buona giornata a tutti


Ha ragione Sienne a far notare che se una persona, tu, si sente attaccata bisogna mollare, per sensibilità.
Ma io che leggo ora non vedo attacco ma solo una normale discussione.
Non è la prima volta che vedo che ti senti attaccata quando a me non pare.
Quando succede prova a staccarti mezzora. Sei certamente delicata e sensibile, oltre che giovane.
Un bacio!


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> A me non suona così strano.
> Le donne, le traditrici le conosce bene.
> E non si fa illusioni, ma soprattutto non le dà a loro.
> In questo a me sta simpatico.
> ...


Però tu presupponi che si trova un'amante da sposato voglia solo sesso (come dice Lothar che poi per me usa il sesso per avere conferme, non vuole sesso) mentre anche dall'altra parte c'è bisogno d'altro ovvero, ad esempio, di evasione, fantasia, sogno, d'interpretare una parte e immaginare una vita alternativa.
Si mente prima a se stessi che agli altri.
Anche quando si dice che si cerca solo sesso e che il rifiuto o l'abbandono di chi vogliamo sedurre non ci intaccherà. Ma se non ci potesse intaccare non potrebbe neppure dare nulla.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

lunaiena ha detto:


> Non ci si può fidare di chi
> sminuisce le cose che ha che siano cose persone o che ne so ...
> questa persona in qualche modo non sta bene nella sua vita e non posso , non voglio
> essere la sua salvatrice a meno che anch'io sono messa male...
> ...


Ci vogliono intelligenza emotiva e autostima per capirlo.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma stai zitta, che hai sempre remato contro.
> sei riuscita ad instillare dubbi pure sulle affermazioni di Nicola,
> per non parlare di Danny...
> la tua scelta non presuppone una sacrosanta verità.
> ...


Sei solo ignorante nel senso che ignori :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però t*u presupponi che si trova un'amante da sposato voglia solo sesso *(come dice Lothar che poi per me usa il sesso per avere conferme, non vuole sesso) mentre anche dall'altra parte c'è bisogno d'altro ovvero, ad esempio, di evasione, fantasia, sogno, d'interpretare una parte e immaginare una vita alternativa.
> *Si mente prima a se stessi* che agli altri.
> Anche quando si dice che si cerca solo sesso e che il rifiuto o l'abbandono di chi vogliamo sedurre non ci intaccherà. Ma se non ci potesse intaccare non potrebbe neppure dare nulla.


MA infatti non credo che Lothar57 cerchi solo sesso...
interpreta un ruolo che lo fa sentire bene. Uno dei tanti ruoli che potrebbe scegliere, in base alle innumerevoli sfaccettature che ha la nostra personalità.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> MA infatti non credo che Lothar57 cerchi solo sesso...
> interpreta un ruolo che lo fa sentire bene. Uno dei tanti ruoli che potrebbe scegliere, in base alle innumerevoli sfaccettature che ha la nostra personalità.


Dà da pensare il fatto che abbia più sfaccettature pure lui :carneval:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

Gian ha detto:


> cazzo,* hai toccato il nucleo vitale di tutto il forum*. in pratica,
> ti stai chiedendo perchè gli ultras italiani fanno la guerra simulata negli stadi e si sfanculano
> a vicenda, a volte se menano de brutto, salvo riunirsi in nome della "mentalità ultras"
> sui loro forum (tutto vero!!!).



questa che hai scritto è una gran cazzata
un'interpretazione miserabile di quel che leggi (travisandolo) + quel che senti raccontare da qualcuno. come se si fosse al bar
l'animosità sarà forse il tuo nucleo vitale, certo non il mio

ma davvero pensi/pensate che interventi e riflessioni che richiedono energia mentale e culturale (ci sono molti utenti di alta cultura, lo dimostra quel che scrivono e COME lo scrivono) sian mossi dall'animosità?
non capisco questa visione qualunquista del tutti contro tutti, o fazione contro fazione
ma guarda un po' che gente c'è in giro


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> questa che hai scritto è una gran cazzata
> un'interpretazione miserabile di quel che leggi (travisandolo) + quel che senti raccontare da qualcuno. come se si fosse al bar
> l'animosità sarà forse il tuo nucleo vitale, certo non il mio
> 
> ...



Ciao

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


mi hai fatto ridere, proprio ridere!

Anche se il tema in se ... va boh, 
abbiamo capito.

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Hell,vale per tutti traditori/rici....se tradisco una donna con la quale vivo da 26 anni,e lei un'uomo con cui vive da 6....sai che ci frega di una/o,che vedi 6 ore,magari due volte al mese.Il bello che l'ex amante era pure geloso..quanti uomini deficenti  sto mondo...





lothar57 ha detto:


> Ragno..se sei cornuto io non c'entro(nn mi pare di conoscere tua moglie...)...
> Io non un santo ,vero,ma conosco la vita piu'di te.i traditori sono figli di...senza scrupoli.....



lothar, sarebbe ora che l'abbozzassi anche tu con tutte queste cazzate
ognuno conosce la sua vita, il suo modo di essere e sì, anche di amare


----------



## danny (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Dà da pensare il fatto che abbia più sfaccettature pure lui :carneval:


Ma ognuno di noi è una persona complessa...
Un po' di Lothar c'è in ognuno di noi, come un po' di Oscuro, di Sienne, di Brunetta... sono parti che non riconosciamo nella realtà del momento, ma possono emergere in determinate circostanze, e ci possono anche non piacere o piacere moltissimo...
Datemi un'altra batosta e io diventerò come Lothar, mi iscriverò a Meetic e bastonerò tutte le donne che incontro... sembra un paradosso. Ma non è assolutamente improbabile dal mio punto di vista.
Ora ragiono diversamente perché sono in una situazione diversa.
Come dire... facile condannare i ladri quando si ha il pane e il lavoro... poi quando ci si trova in un'altra situazione... lo diceva anche De Andre nell'LP Storia di un impiegato... si capisce anche che "non rubare è peccato" e si danno spazio a altre parti di noi.
Non siamo sempre uguali a noi stessi: ciò non deve suonare come una giustificazione, ma uno strumento per aiutarci a capire e a migliorarci e a tirare fuori da noi la parte meno egoista. Senza quelle inutili reprimende che troppo spesso mi capita di leggere.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> ...


ma non so, io Gian non lo conosco: immagino sia una persona per bene, infatti non ce l'ho con lui, ma con quello che ha scritto
a volte ci lasciamo andare al qualunquismo, non va bene :mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

danny ha detto:


> Ma ognuno di noi è una persona complessa...
> Un po' di Lothar c'è in ognuno di noi, come un po' di Oscuro, di Sienne, di Brunetta... sono parti che non riconosciamo nella realtà del momento, ma possono emergere in determinate circostanze, e ci possono anche non piacere o piacere moltissimo...
> Datemi un'altra batosta e io diventerò come Lothar, mi iscriverò a Meetic e bastonerò tutte le donne che incontro... sembra un paradosso. Ma non è assolutamente improbabile dal mio punto di vista.
> Ora ragiono diversamente perché sono in una situazione diversa.
> ...


Non esagerare con il relativismo.
Io (tu e chiunque) siamo quel che siamo per i nostri geni e per la nostra storia, se avessi avuto cose diverse sarei diversa.
Ognuno è poi responsabile delle proprie azioni, capire non vuol dire giustificare tutte le scelte.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> va bene ...mi arrendo.
> che ti devo dire.
> contento tu..di tradire una che conosci da 26 anni.
> ah,..*già dimenticavo la ami.*
> ...



sì, spider, rinuncia 
lui ama sua moglie, anche tua moglie ama te, l'ho letto e penso sia vero
basta partire dal presupposto che amiamo in modi diversi e tutte le elucubrazioni che vengono fatte vanno automaticamente al loro posto


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ha ragione Sienne a far notare che se una persona, tu, si sente attaccata bisogna mollare, per sensibilità.
> Ma io che leggo ora non vedo attacco ma solo una normale discussione.
> Non è la prima volta che vedo che ti senti attaccata quando a me non pare.
> Quando succede prova a staccarti mezzora. Sei certamente delicata e sensibile, oltre che giovane.
> Un bacio!



ricambio il bacio e concordo che sono sicuramente extra sensibile, ma non per questo bisogna mollare. al massimo esco io, come hai ben detto tu.
dall altra parte pero ti dico che l eta non c entra nulla. perche siccome lo state ripetendo un po troppo spesso dovrei iniziare a sentirmi a disagio a scrivere qui, se non altro perche so che quel che dico non viene preso in netta considerazione data la mia giovane eta.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*

Amico caro andiamo a definire sta situazione.Ti faccio pena io,ti fa pena stermy,ti fa pena lothar,ti fanno pena quelli che non sposano le tue visioni moderne,ti ami,ami tua moglie e sei il mito di tua moglie.Quelli che ti scrivono che sei troppo moderno pensi siano grandi cornuti.A' spider ma detto fra me e te, ma non sarà che sei un gran coglione e tua moglie ti ha pesato per quello che sei,così come l'amante di tua moglie?ma sto dubbio ti viene ogni tanto?senza polemica.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma non so, io Gian non lo conosco: immagino sia una persona per bene, infatti non ce l'ho con lui, ma con quello che ha scritto
> a volte ci lasciamo andare al qualunquismo, non va bene :mrgreen:



Ciao Chiara,

l'ultima frase mi ha fatto ridere ... tanto ... 

Ma neanche io, non ce l'ho con nessuno, in fin dei conti. 
Un tema, può essere uno scontro di idee, ma lì muore la faccenda.
Cioè, sarebbe triste ridurre un essere umano ad un aspetto. 
A questo punto ... gettiamo tutti la spugna ... vorrei proprio vedere. 

Che a volte manca un po' di sensibilità per capire in che punto del 
percorso uno si trova e si pretende di già essere arrivati al fine, 
va boh ... ringrazio ancora oggi, per le spinte precoci ... tutto fa brodo ... :mrgreen:


sienne


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ricambio il bacio e concordo che sono sicuramente extra sensibile, ma non per questo bisogna mollare. al massimo esco io, come hai ben detto tu.
> dall altra parte pero ti dico che l eta non c entra nulla. perche siccome lo state ripetendo un po troppo spesso dovrei iniziare a sentirmi a disagio a scrivere qui, se non altro perche so che quel che dico non viene preso in netta considerazione data la mia giovane eta.


L'età c'entra. Alla tua età sarei scoppiata in lacrime davanti al pc per molto meno.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei solo ignorante nel senso che ignori :mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma io non ignoro proprio niente.
e si, che tu sei ignorante...ma da tempo ti avevo dato il beneficio del dubbio.
ma dopo risposte cosi.
che vuoi che ti dica.
friggiti nel tuo olio, amica mia.

e in quanto ad ignoranza ne hai da vendere.
sono io che ignoro o sei tu che non vedi cosa gli altri ti raccontano, cosa
ti dicono? 
sei cosi presa ad affermare la tua risoluzione, a vederla giusta che vuoi estendere questa tua sensibilità,
 questo tuo sentire al mondo intero.
ma è stata solo una tua scelta, solo tua non del mondo intero e neanche è detto che sia stata la migliore.
se fosse stata la migliore, credimi non staresti qui dentro a 40 anni e passa suonati a 
consigliare chi ha fatto scelte diverse.
qualcosa di profondo ancora ti rode e ti tormenta...
ma tu sei come Stermy e Oscuro...la faccia di una stessa medaglia.
pronti ad una risoluzione, proficui verso il prossimo,
 la pietra da scagliare sempre stretta nella mano...


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma io non ignoro proprio niente.
> e si, che tu sei ignorante...ma da tempo ti avevo dato il beneficio del dubbio.
> ma dopo risposte cosi.
> che vuoi che ti dica.
> ...


Non sei ignorante, mi correggo, non leggi.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> sì, spider, rinuncia
> lui ama sua moglie, anche tua moglie ama te, l'ho letto e penso sia vero
> basta partire dal presupposto che amiamo in modi diversi e tutte le elucubrazioni che vengono fatte vanno automaticamente al loro posto


grazie Chiara...
capisco come sia difficile comprendere.
capisco anche come tu mi abbia compreso.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> L'età c'entra. Alla tua età sarei scoppiata in lacrime davanti al pc per molto meno.


Buono a sapersi...a saperrlo prima evitavo doi sprecare parole che tanto non sarebbero state considerate valide vista la giovane eta'....


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Amico caro andiamo a definire sta situazione.Ti faccio pena io,ti fa pena stermy,ti fa pena lothar,ti fanno pena quelli che non sposano le tue visioni moderne,ti ami,ami tua moglie e sei il mito di tua moglie.Quelli che ti scrivono che sei troppo moderno pensi siano grandi cornuti.A' spider ma detto fra me e te, ma non sarà che sei un gran coglione e tua moglie ti ha pesato per quello che sei,così come l'amante di tua moglie?ma sto dubbio ti viene ogni tanto?senza polemica.


si Oscuro,
 è cosi....
va bene?
sei contento.
hai ragione è proprio come dici te.
che poi te e lothar dite due cose completamente diverse....neanche ti sfiora.
che vuoi farci...le serali,
 non sono come il liceo.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*E*



Spider ha detto:


> si Oscuro,
> è cosi....
> va bene?
> sei contento.
> ...


Si si,tu sposta sempre il tuo problema su altri...farai strada....:rotfl:


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi...a saperrlo prima evitavo doi sprecare parole che tanto non sarebbero state considerate valide vista la giovane eta'....


Ciao Miss,

non è la parola in sé ... 

è una forma di gestione. Si cresce e tramite l'esperienza si acquisiscono 
delle possibilità in più. Di diviene più colorati, più ... esperti con varie situazioni. 

Tutto qua ... 

Per fortuna è così ... capirai che noia una sienne a 26 anni 
uguale ad adesso con 42 ... ero un vulcano in eruzione, 
con il tempo ho scoperto, che con la calma arrivo prima al fine ... 

nada mas ... 

sienne


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> lothar, sarebbe ora che l'abbozzassi anche tu con tutte queste cazzate
> ognuno conosce la sua vita, il suo modo di essere e sì, anche di amare



:smile::smile:ti ho turbata mia cara???nn penserai che il tuo amante,stia la'ad aspettarti..spero.....perche'la reazione........


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> :smile::smile:ti ho turbata mia cara???nn penserai che il tuo amante,stia la'ad aspettarti..spero.....perche'la reazione........



apposta l'ho cercato lontano: _occhio non vede, cuore non duole _:rotfl:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Buono a sapersi...a saperrlo prima evitavo doi sprecare parole che tanto non sarebbero state considerate valide vista la giovane eta'....


Non ho detto (e non mi pare l'abbia detto nessuno) che le tue argomentazioni non valgono per la tua giovane età (ci sono cretini e intelligenti di ogni età) ma che per l'età puoi essere più sensibile.


----------



## Hellseven (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Hell,vale per tutti traditori/rici....se tradisco una donna con la quale vivo da 26 anni,e lei un'uomo con cui vive da 6....sai che ci frega di una/o,che vedi 6 ore,magari due volte al mese.*Il bello che l'ex amante era pure geloso..quanti uomini deficenti  sto mondo..*.


Purtroppo Loth la gelosia non è a comando. E' una belva difficile da domare, che fino a un certo momento non c'è mai stata e poi compare all'improvviso e, innestandosi su situazioni mentali magari già sottoposte a forti stress, determina dolore, rabbia e talvolta purtroppo reazioni sconsiderate .....
Non è una debolezza la gelosia, Loth, è un castigo di Dio.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> apposta l'ho cercato lontano: _occhio non vede, cuore non duole _:rotfl:


Risposta che merita verde e di più :up:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo Loth la gelosia non è a comando. E' una belva difficile da domare, che fino a un certo momento non c'è mai stata e poi compare all'improvviso e, innestandosi su situazioni mentali magari già sottoposte a forti stress, determina dolore, rabbia e talvolta purtroppo reazioni sconsiderate .....
> Non è una debolezza la gelosia, Loth, è un castigo di Dio.


Allora spider è un eletto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho detto (e non mi pare l'abbia detto nessuno) che le tue argomentazioni non valgono per la tua giovane età (ci sono cretini e intelligenti di ogni età) ma che per l'età puoi essere più sensibile.


no no no brunetta no.
e' stato spesso e volentieri ripetuto: eh ma miss tu sei giovane, che ne sai......non riferito alla sensibilita. forse questo lo dici tu....forse tu la intendi cosi....ma e' gia da un po che avanti sta sotria....me ne faro una ragione
lascia perdere la sensibilita, purtroppo sono abbastanza sicura che saro' cosi a anche a 40 anni.


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no brunetta no.
> e' stato spesso e volentieri ripetuto: eh ma miss tu sei giovane, che ne sai......non riferito alla sensibilita. forse questo lo dici tu....forse tu la intendi cosi....ma e' gia da un po che avanti sta sotria....me ne faro una ragione
> lascia perdere la sensibilita, purtroppo sono abbastanza sicura che saro' cosi a anche a 40 anni.


a anche quello è un argomento (nel senso di testo argomentativo) quando si discute, soprattutto quando non se ne trovano altri  così come: sei vecchio, non hai fatto quell'esperienza, sei moralista, sei conformista ecc


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora spider è un eletto?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


oscuro, secondo te io non sono forse gelosa?
tutti siamo gelosi delle cose belle che abbiamo
però con il buon senso impariamo a regolare l'opportunità di questa gelosia, e a gestirla

o dobbiamo essere come i bambinetti che si fanno la pipì nelle mutandine?


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Hellseven ha detto:


> Purtroppo Loth la gelosia non è a comando. E' una belva difficile da domare, che fino a un certo momento non c'è mai stata e poi compare all'improvviso e, innestandosi su situazioni mentali magari già sottoposte a forti stress, determina dolore, rabbia e talvolta purtroppo reazioni sconsiderate .....
> Non è una debolezza la gelosia, Loth, è un castigo di Dio.



Io la vedo cosi'.......della moglie sono moltooo geloso...dell'amica a 1200km neanche un po',e'single con 26 anni in meno..giusto che faccia i cassi suoi.Della nuova,se combino.zero sotto zero..non si puo'essere gelosi della donna di un'altro.


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no brunetta no.
> e' stato spesso e volentieri ripetuto: eh ma miss tu sei giovane, che ne sai......non riferito alla sensibilita. forse questo lo dici tu....forse tu la intendi cosi....ma e' gia da un po che avanti sta sotria....me ne faro una ragione
> lascia perdere la sensibilita, purtroppo sono abbastanza sicura che saro' cosi a anche a 40 anni.


Ascolta,sei una donna in gamba,lascia stare,magari un pò permalosetta,ma leggi qui dentro che cazzo viene scritto ogni giorno?eretteo?il conte?bender?spider'questi hanno quasi 50 anni....dico 50anni....e dajie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> a anche quello è un argomento (nel senso di testo argomentativo) quando si discute, soprattutto quando non se ne trovano altri  così come: sei vecchio, non hai fatto quell'esperienza, sei moralista, sei conformista ecc


hai capito bene cosa intendo dire ....


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ascolta,sei una donna in gamba,lascia stare,magari un pò permalosetta,ma leggi qui dentro che cazzo viene scritto ogni giorno?eretteo?il conte?bender?spider'questi hanno quasi 50 anni....dico 50anni....e dajie...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



no, sono molto permalosa, tantissimo. e non va bene. questo lo so bene:singleeye:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> oscuro, secondo te io non sono forse gelosa?
> tutti siamo gelosi delle cose belle che abbiamo
> però con il buon senso impariamo a regolare l'opportunità di questa gelosia, e a gestirla
> 
> o dobbiamo essere come i bambinetti che si fanno la pipì nelle mutandine?


Ma si,perchè non dovresti esserlo?


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> no, sono molto permalosa, tantissimo. e non va bene. questo lo so bene:singleeye:


vabbè tutti siamo permalosi!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> vabbè tutti siamo permalosi!



ehhh ma la mia permalosita tocca vette paragonabili all everest.
non mi puoi nemmeno dire: che hai fatto ai capelli???


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma si,perchè non dovresti esserlo?


ma, non so, secondo lothar non dovrei esserlo :mrgreen:


----------



## Nordica (14 Marzo 2014)

le cose cambiano. adesso sei nella fase che la vuoi escludere dalla tua vita. poi cambierai atteggiamento. niente dura per sempre. se la ami combatti per stare bene insieme. se ne vale la pena?

ti posso dire che con mio marito ne ho passato di cotte e crude ma ce un forte legame d'amore tra di noi e alla fine le cose si aggiustano.

perciò non demordere. 

il mondo fa proprio tanto scifo come fa perché oramai appena una cosa, persona non ci piace come prima, la cambiamo. invece dovremo aggiustare le cose.

se no diventa un immondizia totale questo mondo!

riciclare e meglio di buttare come dice mio figlio!


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Miss*



miss caciotta ha detto:


> ehhh ma la mia permalosita tocca vette paragonabili all everest.
> non mi puoi nemmeno dire: che hai fatto ai capelli???


e che sarà mai?ma li leggi questi a 50anni cosa cazzo scrivono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (14 Marzo 2014)

*Chiara*



Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, non so, secondo lothar non dovrei esserlo :mrgreen:


Zio lothar è un mito!


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> e che sarà mai?ma li leggi questi a 50anni cosa cazzo scrivono?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


perche tu sottovaluti la crisi di mezza eta.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Io la vedo cosi'.......della moglie sono moltooo geloso...dell'amica a 1200km neanche un po',e'single con 26 anni in meno..giusto che faccia i cassi suoi.Della nuova,se combino.zero sotto zero..non si puo'essere gelosi della donna di un'altro.


perche tu non dai valore a nulla, ne alla moglie, ne all amante, ne ai rapporti in generale.
mi stupisco che il tuo pipino non sia andato in cancrena.
dici di avere 1000 donne.....non ti ricorderai manco i nomi figurati essere geloso...
ma lascia perdere,.,,,
26 anni meno......cioe' mentre lei cercava di uscire dall utero di sua mamma tu stavi gia cercando di entrare nell utero.....vabbe...bocca mia taci


----------



## lothar57 (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> ma, non so, secondo lothar non dovrei esserlo :mrgreen:


davvero pensi che un single che sta a 600km...si metta il pensiero di ''tradire''???ahahah..magari piange se scopi con tuo marito????...nn me ne volere Contessa....


----------



## Sbriciolata (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no no brunetta no.
> e' stato spesso e volentieri ripetuto: eh ma miss tu sei giovane, che ne sai......non riferito alla sensibilita. forse questo lo dici tu....forse tu la intendi cosi....ma e' gia da un po che avanti sta sotria....me ne faro una ragione
> lascia perdere la sensibilita, purtroppo sono abbastanza sicura che saro' cosi a anche a 40 anni.


CACIOTTì, MO TE LO SPIEGO IO: E' INVIDIA! e pure di quella brutta, dammi retta. C'è gente che si vende casa per avere due rughe in meno, figurati vent'anni in meno.
Ma pure io, eh?
Te cioncherei...:mrgreen:


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> CACIOTTì, MO TE LO SPIEGO IO: E' INVIDIA! e pure di quella brutta, dammi retta. C'è gente che si vende casa per avere due rughe in meno, figurati vent'anni in meno.
> Ma pure io, eh?
> *Te cioncherei*...:mrgreen:


* Te cioncherei *me lo segno :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::up::up::up:


----------



## Diletta (14 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> le cose cambiano. adesso sei nella fase che la vuoi escludere dalla tua vita. poi cambierai atteggiamento. niente dura per sempre. se la ami combatti per stare bene insieme. se ne vale la pena?
> 
> ti posso dire che con mio marito ne ho passato di cotte e crude ma ce un forte legame d'amore tra di noi e alla fine le cose si aggiustano.
> 
> ...




Bravissima!!!:up::up:
Mi piace che tu abbia parlato di combattere per una giusta causa e il recupero di un matrimonio lo è!
Mi piacciono i guerrieri in amore, ma tanto tanto.


----------



## sienne (14 Marzo 2014)

Nordica ha detto:


> le cose cambiano. adesso sei nella fase che la vuoi escludere dalla tua vita. poi cambierai atteggiamento. niente dura per sempre. se la ami combatti per stare bene insieme. se ne vale la pena?
> 
> ti posso dire che con mio marito ne ho passato di cotte e crude ma ce un forte legame d'amore tra di noi e alla fine le cose si aggiustano.
> 
> ...



Ciao Nordica

cosa sta succedendo?

l'altro giorno sostenevi ancora, che se trovavi 
di meglio andavi senza riflettere? ... 

sienne


----------



## Chiara Matraini (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> davvero pensi che un single che sta a 600km...si metta il pensiero di ''tradire''???ahahah..magari piange se scopi con tuo marito????...nn me ne volere Contessa....



ovvio che lui versa catini di lacrime per questo motivo, ça va sans dire











:mexican:


----------



## Nordica (14 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Nordica
> 
> cosa sta succedendo?
> 
> ...


non che trovavo di meglio. se devo andare vado con o senza l'altro. 

adesso parlo di una storia importante. la sua! e pure io resisto nella mia e non ho mica ancora cambiato o tradito.

poi che centra il pensiero sfuggente che magari vorresti vedere uno che ti toglie il fiato? magari lo fai, magari no, magari poi te lo toglie il tuo amore alla fine? e bello sognare e fantasticare, ma nella vita reale io amo la famiglia unita!


----------



## Nordica (14 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Bravissima!!!:up::up:
> Mi piace che tu abbia parlato di combattere per una giusta causa e il recupero di un matrimonio lo è!
> Mi piacciono i guerrieri in amore, ma tanto tanto.



io credo che tutte le relazioni abbiano i suoi difetti. allora tanto vale combattere per quel amore che hai nel cuore. lo so che certe volte sembro disperata, sfarfallata, idiota, sottomessa, stronza etc. ma io voglio la mia famiglia e sai cosa ce. forse dopo 9 anni le cose vanno meglio. io ho imparato a trattare lui ed lui non mi urta più tanto come una volta. e poi un bel uomo e certamente sono innamorata di lui. siamo molto diversi, ma forse quello e un arma doppio taglio.

non dico che funzionerà! dico che sto provando di farlo funzionare!

baci cara...


----------



## Hellseven (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> davvero pensi che un single che sta a 600km...si metta il pensiero di ''tradire''???ahahah..magari piange se scopi con tuo marito????...nn me ne volere Contessa....


Credo dipenda da quello che il "single" prova per lei: anzi, Lothar, spesso chi è single non lo è per scelta ma perché non ha avuto l'occasione di trovare la persona giusta. E ben potrebbe innamorarsi dell'amante che però a sua volta è impegnata. Succede, spesso, e credo che anche qui su qualche storia simile ci sia stata raccontata.
Tu sai che io ti ho in gran simpatia, però mi piacerebbe che talvolta ragionassi meno per stereotipi e con qualche grammo di cinismo in meno.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> si è vero..in fondo mi fa un pochino pena.
> spero abbia superato, poi sai,
> certe botte a 54 anni sono toste da digerire!!!!
> ma in fondo lui c'ha provato a ricostruirsi una miserabile vita...
> ...


Quindi il problema fra voi era il sesso? Non si sentiva desiderata o non era soddisfatta?


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma ste stronzate invece sono proprio 'na fotocopia delle stronzate che raccontano tutti i traditori/rici e che se "raccontano" i traditi/e intrappolati nelle trappole psicologiche in cui li hanno cadere....
> 
> aripijate perche' non c'e' nessuna, ripeto nessuna mancanza che giustifichi ed autorizzi una presa di cazzi a nastro...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Invece la presa di Lothar è giustificabile? La moglie di Spider ha scelto Spider. Punto.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Quindi il problema fra voi era il sesso? Non si sentiva desiderata o non era soddisfatta?


no, non era il sesso...anzi.
era il mio modo di essere, la mia indifferente soddisfacenza,
 il mio mutismo sentimentale, la mia scontata superiorità.
sempre pronto atirarmi indietro,
 facendola sempre sentire insicura del mio amore. per lei.
Il sesso alla fine non è bastato più.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> e non è che smontando gli altri acquisisci forza.
> ne perdi, continuamente
> tu non aiuti nessuno, se non te stessa.


:up:


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non era il sesso...anzi.
> era il mio modo di essere, la mia indifferente soddisfacenza,
> il mio mutismo sentimentale, la mia scontata superiorità.
> sempre pronto atirarmi indietro,
> ...


E da cosa derivava tutto questo? La davi per scontata? E' che mi stupisce l'aver trovato il sesso in un altro uomo quando fra voi andava bene. Forse però era il sentimento che cercava, e per averlo ha usato il sesso. Poi ha fatto i confronti e ne sei uscito vincente.


----------



## Caciottina (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E da cosa derivava tutto questo? La davi per scontata? E' che mi stupisce l'aver trovato il sesso in un altro uomo quando fra voi andava bene. Forse però era il sentimento che cercava, e per averlo ha usato il sesso. Poi ha fatto i confronti e ne sei uscito vincente.



Mi chiedo quanto per il tradito, non spider in particolare, qualsiasi tradito, possa essere gratificante l esserne uscito vincente in base alla valutazione di una traditrice/tore che magari nel momento della confessione si definiva non in grado di intendere e di volere (al momento del misfatto).
Cos'e'? Psicologia inversa?


----------



## Gian (14 Marzo 2014)

perdonami DANNY....
ehm ...
ho visto che hai scritto in poco tempo 50 post
non è che potresti rispondere alla mail che ti scrissi 2 giorni fa ?



fine messaggio di servizio.


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Hell,vale per tutti traditori/rici....se tradisco una donna con la quale vivo da 26 anni,e lei un'uomo con cui vive da 6....sai che ci frega di una/o,che vedi 6 ore,magari due volte al mese.Il bello che l'ex amante era pure geloso..quanti uomini deficenti  sto mondo...


Infatti questa e' proprio cosmica...

come cazzo se fa ad esse gelosi dell'amante?.....gesu' gesu'...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> apposta l'ho cercato lontano: _occhio non vede, cuore non duole _:rotfl:


viva lu salentu....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no, sono molto permalosa, tantissimo. e non va bene. questo lo so bene:singleeye:


Ma puoi approfittare de fa' palestra in un forum tipo questo visto che e' bazzicato anche da stronzi....presente....:rotfl:.....perche' bene o male sei costretta ad interagire o a leggere gente che nun te la da' vinta o che t'accontenta, a dispetto della vita reale che alla gente che non te dice che hai ragione, giri ti tacchi e nun li vedi piu'...:mrgreen:

ma mica si cresce cosi' signuri'...:mrgreen:

starte sotto na' campana di vetro e' il modo migliore pe' pija' le migliori inculate nella vita...:mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ehhh ma la mia permalosita tocca vette paragonabili all everest.
> non mi puoi nemmeno dire: che hai fatto ai capelli???


ah si?....

Caciotti', che cazzo hai fatto ai capelli?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> Mi chiedo quanto per il tradito, non spider in particolare, qualsiasi tradito, possa essere gratificante l esserne uscito vincente in base alla valutazione di una traditrice/tore che magari nel momento della confessione si definiva non in grado di intendere e di volere (al momento del misfatto).
> Cos'e'? Psicologia inversa?


Ah io non lo so. Tradita ho chiuso. Non so come si faccia a restare dentro un rapporto dopo un tradimento. Mi sarebbe piaciuto esserne capace, adesso avrei un altro tipo di vita. Non che mi lamenti di quella che ho, ma non sarà mai più quella che avrei potuto avere. Quindi mi rallegro per chi, come Spider, ce la fa.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> E da cosa derivava tutto questo? La davi per scontata? E' che mi stupisce l'aver trovato il sesso in un altro uomo quando fra voi andava bene. Forse però era il sentimento che cercava, e per averlo ha usato il sesso. Poi ha fatto i confronti e ne sei uscito vincente.



ma lei non cercava sesso o sentimento.
certo il sesso è arrivato...
e anche quel sentimento strano, leggero che ti fa voler bene alla vicina di casa, 
anche se non sai bene il nome.
e amore?
un affetto.

il sesso?
in tutti i modi e in tutti i luoghi...( cosi facciamo contenti i.... due coglioni)!!
corna a gogò...
cazzi al metro...zoccola e puttana...sai quante ne spareranno.
ma se ti soffermi, vedrai che oltre non sanno dire.
poveri, veramente pure loro mi fanno pena.
fermi cosi. alle invocazioni.
statici.
il loro vero problema è che pensano di offendere ...con le stesse frasi che  offenderebbero loro.
e dirgli questo...è fargli veramente un favore.
è scoprire un fianco.
ma sono sicuro che non ci arrivano.
neanche cosi.

 tornando a noi...
 lei cercava il gioco, l'entusiasmo, la dolcezza...
il sentirsi dire ti amo senza doverlo chiedere mai.
lo avrebbe voluto da me...ma io ero nel bozzolo.


----------



## MK (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ma lei non cercava sesso o sentimento.
> certo il sesso è arrivato...
> e anche quel sentimento strano, leggero che ti fa voler bene alla vicina di casa,
> anche se non sai bene il nome.
> ...


Va beh farfallina su che ti sei risvegliato ora. Quanto mi piacciono le storie che hanno un lieto fine. O meglio un lieto ri-inizio :smile:


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> Ah io non lo so. Tradita ho chiuso. Non so come si faccia a restare dentro un rapporto dopo un tradimento. Mi sarebbe piaciuto esserne capace, adesso avrei un altro tipo di vita. Non che mi lamenti di quella che ho, ma non sarà mai più quella che avrei potuto avere. Quindi mi rallegro per chi, come Spider, ce la fa.



sono contento per te.
spero tu stia bene.
e lo dico sinceramente.
io trovo valide tutte le scelte che ognuno fa.
se non riesci , non riesci.
Il tradimento e per buona pace di Tullio lo ripetiamo...ti annienta, ti sconquassa, ti annichilisce.
Tullio, perdonaci!!!!
è una delle esperienze determinanti della vita.
ma non la determinante.
riconoscere i propri errori, non significa essere deboli, o cornuti, senza spina dorsale e via dicendo.
significa prendere atto che se ci si ama, qualcosa non ha funzionato e forse quella cosa sei proprio tu, 
che ti ritenevi perfetta e lontana da tutto.
se nonostante le sue ragioni, ti senti ancora perfetta..allora hai fatto bene a mollare.
io ho capito in cosa sbagliavo.


ti chiedo solo una cosa...hai mai indagato sulle ragioni del tradimento?
io, ho avuto molto paura di scoprile veramente.
Una volta conosciute, puoi decidere che non sono ragioni valide e
 mollare perchè insopportabili, ma se le riconosci, non puoi far finta di niente.
io le ho riconosciute. tutto qui.
non saresti più la stessa ma non sei diversa da quello che ha portato il tradimento.
forse è ora di cambiare.


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

MK ha detto:


> *Va beh farfallina* su che ti sei risvegliato ora. Quanto mi piacciono le storie che hanno un lieto fine. O meglio un lieto ri-inizio :smile:



sono ...un ragnetto.


----------



## Tobia (14 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> sono contento per te.
> spero tu stia bene.
> e lo dico sinceramente.
> io trovo valide tutte le scelte che ognuno fa.
> ...



Io me ne sto rendendo conto ora... ci siamo presi una pausa di riflessione, e spero proprio che questa lontanana ci aiuti a riavvicinarci


----------



## Spider (14 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> Io me ne storendendo conto ora... ci siamo presi una pausa di riflessione, e spero proprio che questa lontanana ci aiuti a riavvicinarci


Tobia...quel cornuto di stermy ti massacrerà!!!
Oscuro dirà che hai una donna zoccola comunque vada...
tanto per lui sono tutte zoccole salvo la madre e la sorella.
e brunetta ti accarezzera il viso...con compassione,
come ad un malato terminale
 dicendoti quanto sei coglione.
hai visto che amici?

allora comincio io.
che amico non sono.
fatti veramente un esame di coscienza.
se non trovi ragioni plausibili al suo tradimento,
 sono il primo a dirti che devi mollare.
tutto qui.
se non sopporti, molla tutto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2014)

*No*



Spider ha detto:


> Tobia...quel cornuto di stermy ti massacrerà!!!
> Oscuro dirà che hai una donna zoccola comunque vada...
> tanto per lui sono tutte zoccole salvo la madre e la sorella.
> e brunetta ti accarezzera il viso...con compassione,
> ...


Ma no,tu  e tobia avete due donne che vi vedono come miti,vi mitizzano...,siete i loro idoli,siete li mejio.Voi si che siete amati,vi invidio,la mia è tutta invidia,anche io voglio una donna che ha visto più cazzi di un cesso dello stadio olimpico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,tu  e tobia avete due donne che vi vedono come miti,vi mitizzano...,siete i loro idoli,siete li mejio.Voi si che siete amati,vi invidio,la mia è tutta invidia,anche *io voglio una donna che ha visto più cazzi* *di un cesso dello stadio olimpico*.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



come volevasi dimostrare.

possibile che sei cosi stupido???


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,tu  e tobia avete due donne che vi vedono come miti,vi mitizzano...,siete i loro idoli,siete li mejio.Voi si che siete amati,vi invidio,la mia è tutta invidia,anche io voglio una donna che ha visto più cazzi di un cesso dello stadio olimpico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



eccone un altro.
il cornutone di turno.
grande figlio di mignotta...un conubbio tra la provincia ela superficialià
ma unita insieme.
quanto appunto è deleteria.
povera figlia.

il peggio del peggio del peggio.
peggio di un cadavere dentro casa.
uno che rinnega pure di essere un uomo.


uno schifo d'uomo.
gente che l italia l'ha fatta a pezzi e poi se lamenta se non gli danno la pensione.

ma allora gli stupidi vanno sempre in coppia...come i carabineri.
solo neanche qualche post fa...presupponevo le vostre risposte,
 e voi senza neanche fiatare...arrivate freschi, freschi.
come i due bersaglieri.
ma un pochino di intelligenza, no????
se non altro strategia.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> come volevasi dimostrare.
> 
> possibile che sei cosi stupido???


Ascolta spider,ti ammanti di chissà quale grande verità, magari i soliti due o tre imbelli del forum ci cascano pure,se parliamo di essere stupidi e ridicoli ti assicuro che non sei secondo a nessuno,se vuoi apriamo un sondaggio e ti dimostro come passi da grande coglione per la maggior parte delle persone.Così in amicizia!


----------



## tullio (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Il tradimento e per buona pace di Tullio lo ripetiamo...ti annienta, ti sconquassa, ti annichilisce.
> Tullio, perdonaci!!!!


^___________________^
Va bene, per stavolta passi, perdonato...ma non facciamoci l'abitudine neh...


----------



## feather (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> tesoro bello, amare è una parola grossa... non si può amare e tradire allo stesso tempo. si può provare affetto...ma non è amore.


Anche a me piace crederlo.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Anche a me piace crederlo.



io credo che sia cosi. o per lo meno per me è cosi. se amo davvero il resto non esiste, se penso ad altro qualche domanda su quello che provo inizio a farmela.


----------



## feather (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> lei cercava il gioco, l'entusiasmo, la dolcezza...
> il sentirsi dire ti amo senza doverlo chiedere mai.


Sono queste le ragioni che l'hanno portata a rischiare di mandare all'aria un matrimonio e procurare dolore al marito?


----------



## feather (15 Marzo 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> io credo che sia cosi. o per lo meno per me è cosi. se amo davvero il resto non esiste, se penso ad altro qualche domanda su quello che provo inizio a farmela.


Concordo. Con l'unica differenza che l'amore è troppo sfaccettato e complesso perché possa avere una qualsivoglia verità definitiva. 
Ma ora come ora la penso anch'io come te.


----------



## Simy (15 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Concordo. Con l'unica differenza che l'amore è troppo sfaccettato e complesso perché possa avere una qualsivoglia verità definitiva.
> Ma ora come ora la penso anch'io come te.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Se ami non tradisci

La sbandata di una volta in una vita intera di coppia no, non è equiparabile ad un tradimento fatto di vita parallela di bugie e menzogne

Per me

Grave ma non implica necessariamente il non amare 

Parlo di una volta.
La famosa boccata di ossigeno.

Innamorarsi e portare avanti una vita parallela si, invece, comporta il non amare e non ci sono giustificazioni di nessun tipo ad un tradimento di questo genere

Chi lo compie non ama più
Può decidere di stare in famiglia, in quella coppia probabilmente ricca di affetto e condivisione di progetti, ma non è amore

Non ricordo chi a scritto che è decisamente più difficile agire prendendosi la responsabilità di rompere uno schema collaudato di abitudini vacanze amici

Per restare soli ,assumendosi il carico di un dolore enorme inflitto ad altri e di una decisione dolorosa

Io non ne sono stata capace
Non amo mio marito
Amo un altro uomo

Ma pur guardandomi dentro e conscia dei miei sentimenti non sono riuscita a rompere una situazione dove tutti stanno bene
La sottoscritta un po meno
Ma non sono una martire bensì la causa di questo disastro.


Molti mariti traditi che qui parlano di corna meritate di mogli che si sono nuovamente innamorate temo se la raccontìno cosi come la racconto io a me stessa

Quando vai oltre , quando si è andati oltre , se si torna, se si resta, si resta per tante cose, ma non per amore. 

Non per quell' amore che caratterizza il rapporto uomo donna fatto di esclusività di sentimenti , di progetti, di sesso

Amando, pur con mille difficoltà, non riesci, non puoi toccare o farti toccare la pelle e l'anima da un altro.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Se ami non tradisci
> 
> La sbandata di una volta in una vita intera di coppia no, non è equiparabile ad un tradimento fatto di vita parallela di bugie e menzogne
> 
> ...


Rispetto le opinioni.

Soprattutto se queste vengono da una introspezione personale veramente aperta e capace non solo di guardarsi dentro ma nel passato andando  spulciare nel pelo i propri comportamenti. Il tradimento quello di cui parliamo qua per cultura nella società di oggi è considerato gravissimo e lo è anche per me. Ma ci sono comportamenti azioni situazioni altrettanto gravi che la società di oggi non considera o non tratta dando la giusta importanza o gravità.

Io comincerei a riflettere su questo. D'altronde è lampante e chiaro che il tradimento fa male e il tuo post ne è conferma. 

Forse siamo talmente ipocriti che veramente non riusciamo a vederci, e forse è un bene perchè probabilmente pochi risulterebbero puliti.


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Se ami non tradisci
> 
> La sbandata di una volta in una vita intera di coppia no, non è equiparabile ad un tradimento fatto di vita parallela di bugie e menzogne
> 
> ...



Buongiorno Carola...il rosso e'il mio incubo sai..la seconda moglie..che squallore!
Ho tagliato sempre le tipe,che anelavano a sta pessima roba..''tutti i mercoledi' stesso motel,dalle..alle...''.Da morire..il tradimento mia cara e'altro.Andrenalina....gioia e pace..altro che stupido ammmmooooorrrrre....
at salut


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

posso capire

Abbastanza immaturo ma anche tipico da crisi mezza eta' esilir di eterna giovinezza il ritrovare la spensieratezza perduta

Però qui si parlava di altro

Il tuo tradimento non ti fa male
Potrebbe farne alla tua compagna pur riconoscendogli un discorso ludico credo e posto che già non sappia ma assecondi le marachelle di un compagno di vita tutto sommato buono per il resto

Qui si parlava di altre tipologie di storie , di ritrovarsi a recuperare un rapporto a parere mio minato per sempre
E giustificare un atteggiamento ben poco giustificabile
Il tradimento non è e mai sarà soluzione 
Evasione non è soluzione


----------



## Tobia (15 Marzo 2014)

di sicuro è bruttissimo quando ami un altro e vivi con una persona che non ami più. Ma è diverso quando ami la persona con cui vivi ma alla fine devi andare a cercare altrove ciò che la persona che ami ti fa mancare da anni. 

Sarebbe anche bello iniziare a ragionare su questi argomenti completamente liberi da quello che la società e la chiesa in particolare ci hanno inculcato da sempre.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Tobia ha detto:


> di sicuro è bruttissimo quando ami un altro e vivi con una persona che non ami più. Ma è diverso quando ami la persona con cui vivi ma alla fine devi andare a cercare altrove ciò che la persona che ami ti fa mancare da anni.
> 
> Sarebbe anche bello iniziare a ragionare su questi argomenti completamente liberi da quello che la società e la chiesa in particolare ci hanno inculcato da sempre.



Ciao 

certo, si può fare, ma si rimarrebbe sul generico. 

Ogni tradimento va visto e considerato a sé, 
perché ogni coppia ha una propria storia e dinamica. 

Ma alla fine, prevale ugualmente una concezione personale. 
Per me sono e rimangono due cose distinte, perché sono 
temi distinti. Problemi nella coppia o personali ... poco 
centrano con tradimenti sessuali. Non c'entra un fico secco. 
Un altro conto sarebbe, se è un amico, che da fuori ti aiuta,
in vari modi, parlandone, sostenendo ecc., per affrontare
la situazione in casa. Ma di questo non si tratta. 
Come dovrebbe risolvere un tradimento i problemi?

sienne


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Se ami non tradisci
> 
> La sbandata di una volta in una vita intera di coppia no, non è equiparabile ad un tradimento fatto di vita parallela di bugie e menzogne
> 
> ...



ma scusa, parli di amore esclusivo, 
di impossibilità profonda di fare l'amore 
con un altro quando ami.
e mi sembra di capire che ami un altro.
allora come riesci a fare l'amore con tuo marito?
mi sembra che le balle, qui dentro se le raccontino un pò tutti.
certo ci sono sempre le frasi romantiche, gli appellativi al "mai e al sempre"...
a salvarci.


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

sempre secondo me ... 

Il vero tradimento, non sta tanto nel rapporto con l'altro. 
Ma in quello che si tiene in piedi, nel mentre, con il tradito. 

Situazioni su situazioni, nelle quali ci si parla, si racconta,
si chiede ecc. e l'altra parte di guarda e mente, racconta bugie,
ti accarezza la schiena dicendoti, ma di cosa parli? Tutto va bene. 
Ecc. ecc. ecc. ... lì sta il tradimento ... e si ha il coraggio 
di parlare d'amore nel mentre? L'altro che ti guarda sorridendo,
scusa ... oggi in ufficio è stato un casino ... cosa si mangia? 

sienne


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Semplice spider
Non ci faccio l amore


Credo di comprendere Tobia
Io ho cercato in un altro uomo cose che non avevo da mio marito, e non certo per cattiveria
Indole educazione carattere
Poche parole poche smancerie
Ama con una solida presenza ma a me non bastava

È iniziata cosi come capita a molte donne ho constatato 

Mi sono innamorata 
Mi devo fucilare per questo?
Sto già abbastanza male di mio per aver fatto si che accadesse 

Nella mia vita sentimentale ho amato molto e quasi sempre chiuso io storie che si consumavano

Nel mio matrimonio ho dato tutta me stessa credendoci profondamente 
Eppure qualcosa e'mancato e dopo mesi di terapia ho capito cosa e come
Solo che indietro non si torna.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sempre secondo me ...
> 
> ...


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Ciao

spesso leggo, come ci si ricerca nella storia parallela. 
Secondo me, è il luogo errato ... 
Da guardare bene, è il comportamento, il come è stato
continuato a portare avanti il rapporto con noi ... 
Non si esce fuori di scena per tot settimane/mesi/anni,
ci siamo ... crediamo in qualcosa che trova risposta nell'altro ...
Queste risposte quotidiane ... sono il vero tradimento ... 

Perché se molti cadono dal pero quando lo scoprono,
un bricciolo di motivo ci sarà ... non si è stati in coma ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Semplice spider
> Non ci faccio l amore
> 
> 
> ...


non non ti devi fucilare, nessuna critica.
ti sei innmorata e questo il punto.
mia moglie non era innamorata di lui lo era di me.
in lui cercava quello che non gli davo io.


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non non ti devi fucilare, nessuna critica.
> ti sei innmorata e questo il punto.
> mia moglie non era innamorata di lui lo era di me.
> in lui cercava quello che non gli davo io.


ahahahahahah

denghiu' anche per oggi se ride...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Se ami non tradisci
> 
> La sbandata di una volta in una vita intera di coppia no, non è equiparabile ad un tradimento fatto di vita parallela di bugie e menzogne
> 
> ...


Benvenuta Carola, indubbiamente un tradimento che si protrae nel tempo rompe molti equilibri nella coppia ed interiori,  se si resta insieme la coppia che prima era non sarà più, talvolta però ( non sempre e non frequentemente ) si può tornare a percorrere una strada insieme per certi aspetti migliore della precedente, proprio in virtù del fatto che il tradito ha conosciuto infine il lato oscuro del traditore e il traditore ha ben recepito le conseguenze che un tradimento può creare, soprattutto verifica con mano le reazione del tradito e se ne "dovrebbe" fare carico ( uso il condizionale perché se il tradito e' solo egoista non si farà carico di nulla al limite tenterà solo di giustificarsi).I traditori che non vengono scoperti credo che poi alla fine spesso facciano un esame di coscienza introspettivo, quelli seriali che fanno del tradimento uno stile di vita ovviamente sono esentati da tale esame, hanno una visione della coppia molto aperta diciamo così ( per semplificare), da condannare ?secondo me no e' il loro modo  di essere e credo in realtà che chi gli vive accanto sappia benissimo con chi ha a che fare e si adegui per amore, per univocità di pensiero  per convenienza ma insomma opera comunque una scelta ponderata . In definitiva un tradimento ha mille note negative etiche e sostanziali ma di fondo permette ai protagonisti della storia di conoscersi a fondo e di verificare se ciò che hanno "costruito" come coppia vale la pena di esser vissuto o se è meglio staccarsi e ricominciare da capo, chi si stacca e' più coraggioso? Forse ma  non ne sono tanto sicura magari e' solo più desideroso di cominciare da zero.Comunque ogni tradimento è simile per alcuni aspetti formali piuttosto banali ma  unico per come è vissuto e per cosa lo ha determinato. "sliding doors" per quanto film molto costruito e piuttosto commerciale fa ben comprendere come talune circostanze determinino reazioni e azioni vissute determinate dalla  casualità e che poi costringono a delle scelte. Stamattina mi sento molto Ultimo quindi se non si è capito un cavolo del senso di ciò che ho scritto prendetevela con il sicilianuzzo :rotfl: :rotfl:Anche perché ho fretta e non rileggo :carneval:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> denghiu' anche per oggi se ride...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



:up:..quando sono entrato qua'dentro,l'ultima cosa che avrei mai pensato,era di entrare in sintonia con te e Oscu..​certo Stermi che razza di gente c'e'?????tutti sognatori...fuori dal mondo...ahahah


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> ahahahahahah
> 
> denghiu' anche per oggi se ride...
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


:girapalle::matto:azzo::calcio::kick::coglione::wide-grin:


----------



## sienne (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non non ti devi fucilare, nessuna critica.
> ti sei innmorata e questo il punto.
> mia moglie non era innamorata di lui lo era di me.
> in lui cercava quello che non gli davo io.


Ciao Spider,

nessuno - almeno io - non nego questo. 
Ma rimane il fatto, che con qualcuno ha giocato di brutto,
se non con te, con lui allora, visto che lui era disposta a sposarla. 
E sicuramente, non è stato guardandosi allo specchio che gli è
sorta questa idea ... con qualcosa è stata alimentata. 

Ma non vi è nulla di male, nel ammettere che ok ... 
sa giocare proprio sporco, ma a me, sta bene anche così. 
Ma renderla quasi poesia romantica, ce ne passa proprio ... 
E in questo, te la racconti proprio a larghe strofe ... 

Solo questo. Prendila per quello che è ... 
una donna, che non ha saputo meglio fare ... 
ma va bene così ... 

sienne


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ad ogni modo ha ingannato un altro uomo, portando avanti mi pare di capire, e scusami mi fossi sbagliata , nel tempo questo inganno alle spalle di entrambi
Non conosco la tua storia e il motivo per cui abbia messo fine alla relazione , se avete figli, sai bene che dentro ed intorno ad unafamiglia si muovono cosi tanti fattori che io sono propensa a pensare che spaventi lasciare tutto questo per inseguire un amore


Se tale per tua moglie non era ... se davvero si trattava di un evasione continua ..sarà stato più semplice ed indolore

Ma mi chiedo perché tu sia dovuto arrivare al tradimento per scoprirti mancante nei confronti di tua moglie al punto da giustificarne il tradimento .


Poi  tutto può essere, la natura umana, la mente, il cuore, non si possono inserire in insiemi, non ci sono regole comuni per tutti
Non è matematica

Io mi guardo bene dal giudicare
Sono sempre stata una paladina della sincerità dell'esporsi del prendersi le proprie responsabilità ma dinanzi ad una scelta che coinvolgerebbe altre persone (e che persone) non ne sono capace
Ma lo sono stata di tradire 

Perché non mi sono innamorata subito e c'e' stato un attimo e forse piu di uno in cui potevo fermarmi, proprio in nome di quegli affetti.

Ma non l ho fatto.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta Carola, indubbiamente un tradimento che si protrae nel tempo rompe molti equilibri nella coppia ed interiori,  se si resta insieme la coppia che prima era non sarà più, talvolta però ( non sempre e non frequentemente ) si può tornare a percorrere una strada insieme per certi aspetti migliore della precedente, proprio in virtù del fatto che il tradito ha conosciuto infine il lato oscuro del traditore e il traditore ha ben recepito le conseguenze che un tradimento può creare, soprattutto verifica con mano le reazione del tradito e se ne "dovrebbe" fare carico ( uso il condizionale perché se il tradito e' solo egoista non si farà carico di nulla al limite tenterà solo di giustificarsi).I traditori che non vengono scoperti credo che poi alla fine spesso facciano un esame di coscienza introspettivo, quelli seriali che fanno del tradimento uno stile di vita ovviamente sono esentati da tale esame, hanno una visione della coppia molto aperta diciamo così ( per semplificare), da condannare ?secondo me no e' il loro modo  di essere e credo in realtà che chi gli vive accanto sappia benissimo con chi ha a che fare e si adegui per amore, per univocità di pensiero  per convenienza ma insomma opera comunque una scelta ponderata . In definitiva un tradimento ha mille note negative etiche e sostanziali ma di fondo permette ai protagonisti della storia di conoscersi a fondo e di verificare se ciò che hanno "costruito" come coppia vale la pena di esser vissuto o se è meglio staccarsi e ricominciare da capo, chi si stacca e' più coraggioso? Forse ma  non ne sono tanto sicura magari e' solo più desideroso di cominciare da zero.Comunque ogni tradimento è simile per alcuni aspetti formali piuttosto banali ma  unico per come è vissuto e per cosa lo ha determinato. "sliding doors" per quanto film molto costruito e piuttosto commerciale fa ben comprendere come talune circostanze determinino reazioni e azioni vissute determinate dalla  casualità e che poi costringono a delle scelte. Stamattina mi sento molto Ultimo quindi se non si è capito un cavolo del senso di ciò che ho scritto prendetevela con il sicilianuzzo :rotfl: :rotfl:Anche perché ho fretta e non rileggo :carneval:


Ciao fiammetta grazie del benvenuto
Penso come te
Anche sul rivedere un rapporto probabilmente che sarebbe naufragato cmq
Io credo però che un sentimento finito sia difficile da far rifiorire
Re-Innamorarsi di una persona ?
Imporselo?
Lo trovo leggermente contro natura 

Io mi sono analizzata
Sto facendo un lavoro profondo 
Non mi sono disinnamorata perché ho trovato un altro uomo
È successo l inverso
La mia incapacità e' stata non nel
non  denunciare la probabile fine di questo amore, fatto più volte, ma nel non trovare soluzioni
Nel Non trovare la spinta dentro me per scegliere nuovamente quell uomo in qualche modo

In più la componente di una depressione di mio marito che per anni lo ha reso distante anche se presente .ed incapace di relazionarsi 
Sia mentalmente che fisicamente 

Ed io incapace di capirlo per tempo


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ti chiedo solo una cosa...hai mai indagato sulle ragioni del tradimento?
> io, ho avuto molto paura di scoprile veramente.
> Una volta conosciute, puoi decidere che non sono ragioni valide e
> mollare perchè insopportabili, ma *se le riconosci, non puoi far finta di niente*.
> ...


Non ho indagato. Non ce n'era bisogno. Mancanza di accudimento. Il tradimento ha coinciso col mio diventare madre. Essere madre di entrambi, marito e figlia, era insostenibile. Indietro io non posso più tornare. Sinceramente, anche se fosse possibile, non credo di esserne capace.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Anche in me l essere mamma ha inciso, ammetto, sul mio essere meno donna 
Meno accogliente con mio marito 

A mia discolpa dico che forse la società attuale grava sin troppo sul ruolo della donna

Mi volevo capace di tutto io per prima e mi sono persa per strada la capacità di dire "fermi tutti"
Non ce la faccio
Aiutiamoci

Cosi facendo probabilmente ho allontanato un uomo innamorato ma in difficoltà
Invece che sostenerlo me ne sono disinnamorata e mi sono resa meno amabile a mia volta
Un po complicato da spiegare non so se ci riesco


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche in me l essere mamma ha inciso, ammetto, sul mio essere meno donna
> Meno accogliente con mio marito
> 
> A mia discolpa dico che forse la società attuale grava sin troppo sul ruolo della donna
> ...


Lui voleva un figlio lui voleva una famiglia. Mi sono fidata, mi sono affidata. Per venire tradita quando nostra figlia aveva sei mesi. Lasciate completamente sole. Questo per me il tradimento più grande, non tanto l'essersi innamorato di un'altra.


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Benvenuta Carola, indubbiamente un tradimento che si protrae nel tempo rompe molti equilibri nella coppia ed interiori,  se si resta insieme la coppia che prima era non sarà più, talvolta però ( non sempre e non frequentemente ) si può tornare a percorrere una strada insieme per certi aspetti migliore della precedente, proprio in virtù del fatto che il tradito ha conosciuto infine il lato oscuro del traditore e il traditore ha ben recepito le conseguenze che un tradimento può creare, soprattutto verifica con mano le reazione del tradito e se ne "dovrebbe" fare carico ( uso il condizionale perché se il tradito e' solo egoista non si farà carico di nulla al limite tenterà solo di giustificarsi).I traditori che non vengono scoperti credo che poi alla fine spesso facciano un esame di coscienza introspettivo, quelli seriali che fanno del tradimento uno stile di vita ovviamente sono esentati da tale esame, hanno una visione della coppia molto aperta diciamo così ( per semplificare), da condannare ?secondo me no e' il loro modo  di essere e credo in realtà che chi gli vive accanto sappia benissimo con chi ha a che fare e si adegui per amore, per univocità di pensiero  per convenienza ma insomma opera comunque una scelta ponderata . In definitiva un tradimento ha mille note negative etiche e sostanziali ma di fondo permette ai protagonisti della storia di conoscersi a fondo e di verificare se ciò che hanno "costruito" come coppia vale la pena di esser vissuto o se è meglio staccarsi e ricominciare da capo, chi si stacca e' più coraggioso? Forse ma  non ne sono tanto sicura magari e' solo più desideroso di cominciare da zero.Comunque ogni tradimento è simile per alcuni aspetti formali piuttosto banali ma  unico per come è vissuto e per cosa lo ha determinato. "sliding doors" per quanto film molto costruito e piuttosto commerciale fa ben comprendere come talune circostanze determinino reazioni e azioni vissute determinate dalla  casualità e che poi costringono a delle scelte. Stamattina mi sento molto Ultimo quindi se non si è capito un cavolo del senso di ciò che ho scritto prendetevela con il sicilianuzzo :rotfl: :rotfl:Anche perché ho fretta e non rileggo :carneval:


per me sei stata chiarissima.:up::up::up::up:
e come tu dici i tradimenti non sono uguali se non a grandi linee.
Mk, io e Carola..ma anche Ultimo e Chiara
 siamo l'esempio di come possa essere diverso.


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao Spider,
> 
> nessuno - almeno io - non nego questo.
> Ma rimane il fatto, che con qualcuno ha giocato di brutto,
> ...


non ha giocato sporco.
è sempre stata chiara con lui, gli ha sempre detto che amava me e
non mi avrebbe mai lasciato.
certo per vivere quei momenti, doveva giocare, entrare in un ruolo.
un ruolo e un modo che gli sono piaciuti certo, ma che erano veri in quel momento,
 in quel luogo,
 in quella situazione.
erano relativi, non assoluti.
poteva anche chiamarlo "amore", ma lei sapeva che non lo era se non in quel dato momento.
e questo lo sapeva anche lui, solo che gli andava bene.
era lui che fantastica sul matrimonio, non lei.
ha saputo fare quello che la ragione o il sentimento gli hanno dettato.
tu non hai mai sbagliato in vita tua?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche in me l essere mamma ha inciso, ammetto, sul mio essere meno donna
> Meno accogliente con mio marito
> 
> A mia discolpa dico che forse la società attuale grava sin troppo sul ruolo della donna
> ...


Benvenuta.
Ti sto leggendo, e nel frattempo elaboro la mia riflessione.
Sarà dura, ma non cattiva.
Sei entrata a gamba tesa categorizzando e mi sembra che in questo post categorizzi per giustificarti.
Ti espongo quello che evinco dal tuo argomentare: mal comune mezza giustificazione.
Quello che penso: palle, palle e ancora palle che ti racconti TU ( carola) non tu in quanto traditore.
Comincia a scindere un po' le due cose.


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Spider ad ogni modo ha ingannato un altro uomo, portando avanti mi pare di capire, e scusami mi fossi sbagliata , nel tempo questo inganno alle spalle di entrambi
> Non conosco la tua storia e il motivo per cui abbia messo fine alla relazione , se avete figli, sai bene che dentro ed intorno ad unafamiglia si muovono cosi tanti fattori che io sono propensa a pensare che spaventi lasciare tutto questo per inseguire un amore
> 
> 
> ...


ma perchè ti stupisci dell'inganno e delle menzogne e delle falsità?
secondo te può esserci tradimento senza queste cose?
chi tradisce deve necessariamente mentire, essere falso.
e mia moglie almeno lei, gli altri non so, non mi faceva gli occhi dolci...ne più ne meno di prima.
il corredo fa parte di tutto il baraccone.


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2014)

*Allora*



Spider ha detto:


> non non ti devi fucilare, nessuna critica.
> ti sei innmorata e questo il punto.
> mia moglie non era innamorata di lui lo era di me.
> in lui cercava quello che non gli davo io.


Era innamorata di te?e non si poneva il problema di quanto saresti potuto star male se per una coincidenza venivi a sapere delle sue ingroppate extra?Prova a spiegarmi questo amore,senza offendere e senza voli pindarici.Dai cerca di dare una spiegazione plausibile al grande amore di tua moglie.


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era innamorata di te?e non si poneva il problema di quanto saresti potuto star male se per una coincidenza venivi a sapere delle sue ingroppate extra?Prova a spiegarmi questo amore,senza offendere e senza voli pindarici.Dai cerca di dare una spiegazione plausibile al grande amore di tua moglie.


mi fa molto piacere che sei riuscito ad articolare un discorso di circa 50 parole...
senza la parola cazzo e culo e zoccola e via dicendo.
giuro.

era ed è innamorata di me.
sicuramente durante quel periodo, tutto questo era offuscato e confuso.
sicuramente anzi certo, si divertiva alla grande, e stava bene.
lui la faceva stare bene, senza pensieri, coccolata, addolcita...
desiderata e posseduta.
lei avrebbe voluto questo da me...e pensa che lo diceva anche a lui,
gli mancava la mia presenza.
ovvio dirai tu la frase è d'obbligo..."mi sentivo trascurata".
eppure dietro a tante banalità ci sono delle grandi verità.
Comunque non è come lei stava o si sentiva, ripeto,
è che io ho sentito questo e lo ho riconosciuto come vero.
quando ho scoperto il tradimento, non sono caduto dal pero.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Chiara non ho capito un piffero

Non categorizzo se non pper me stessa
Per cosa penso io cosa sento io
Se amo non tradisco
Ne mi racconto palle
Mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo
Non mi sono più concentrata sul mio rapporto qui

Non cercò giustificazioni
Cercò di capire perché mi sia successo

Solo questo. Posto ci sia una spiegazione logica


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi fa molto piacere che sei riuscito ad articolare un discorso di circa 50 parole...
> senza la parola cazzo e culo e zoccola e via dicendo.
> giuro.
> 
> ...


Si
Posso allora capire vista sotto questa luce
Poi ripeto ogni storia e'storia a se
Inutile infilarla dentro una categoria 
Tantomeno giudicarla paragonandola alla propria


----------



## Spider (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Chiara non ho capito un piffero
> 
> Non categorizzo se non pper me stessa
> Per cosa penso io cosa sento io
> ...



carola, 
scusa ma parli di estrema sincerità...
di impossibilità ad essere falsi,
 che non riusciresti,
che le menzogne ..e via dicendo
 e poi sei caduta nel tradimento.
e lo stai anche vivendo.
ma non ti senti in contraddizione?
parti da presupposto che tradisci
 perchè non ami più tuo marito.
però continui ad igannarlo.
se fossi veramente chiara, e coerente glielo diresti.
il discorso dei figli e di perchè si resta...vale molto più per te,
che per tutti gli altri.


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> mi fa molto piacere che sei riuscito ad articolare un discorso di circa 50 parole...
> senza la parola cazzo e culo e zoccola e via dicendo.
> giuro.
> 
> ...





MK ha detto:


> Lui voleva un figlio lui voleva una famiglia. Mi sono fidata, mi sono affidata. Per venire tradita quando nostra figlia aveva sei mesi. Lasciate completamente sole. Questo per me il tradimento più grande, non tanto l'essersi innamorato di un'altra.


Mi dispiace
Comportamento da immaturo ed irresponsabile
Immagino sia stata molto dura
E un momento cosi particolare l essere mamma i primi mesi

Ce gente che non apprezza tutta questa felicità o non è in grado di farlo forse
Tu devi essere orgogliosa di te stessa per esserne uscita in qualche modo


----------



## Carola (15 Marzo 2014)

Caro spider da cosa evinci che mio marito non sappia?
Sa tutto
Gli ho detto quello che era giusto cercando di ferirlo se possibile il meno
Non ero felice , sentivo di non amarlo più come chiunque meriti
Ne abbiamo parlato 
Dolorosamente 

Quando parlo di sincerità parlo di sincerità anche a costo di fare male


----------



## oscuro (15 Marzo 2014)

*Si*



Spider ha detto:


> mi fa molto piacere che sei riuscito ad articolare un discorso di circa 50 parole...
> senza la parola cazzo e culo e zoccola e via dicendo.
> giuro.
> 
> ...


Era innamorata di te e non si è posta il problema del farti molto male....ed è qui che crolla il tuo discorso.Mettila come vuoi ma delle due l'una.


----------



## Frithurik (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao fiammetta grazie del benvenuto
> Penso come te
> Anche sul rivedere un rapporto probabilmente che sarebbe naufragato cmq
> Io credo però che un sentimento finito sia difficile da far rifiorire
> ...


Nella salute e nelle malattia, marito depresso consolazione con un altro? (scusa la durezza), stai ancora con lui?
e se la cosa era inversa?


----------



## Sterminator (15 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ha giocato sporco.
> è sempre stata chiara con lui, gli ha sempre detto che amava me e
> non mi avrebbe mai lasciato.
> certo per vivere quei momenti, doveva giocare, entrare in un ruolo.
> ...


Certo che se je diceva che t'amava come lo diceva a lui pe' pijallo per il culo, solo un cojone come te ce po' crede...

ahahahahah


----------



## Brunetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Anche in me l essere mamma ha inciso, ammetto, sul mio essere meno donna
> Meno accogliente con mio marito
> 
> A mia discolpa dico che forse la società attuale grava sin troppo sul ruolo della donna
> ...


In un matrimonio quando c'è una donna che diventa madre, c'è un uomo che diventa padre. Entrambi dovrebbero rivolgersi versi i figli. Se uno dei due non è in grado di assumere il ruolo che gli è proprio per immaturità ed egoismo è solo una grandissima tristezza.
Quel che segue, tradimento agito o tradimento delle aspettative, è solo una conseguenza dell'incapacità di maturare.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Chiara non ho capito un piffero
> 
> Non categorizzo se non pper me stessa
> Per cosa penso io cosa sento io
> ...


Ok. Mi sembrava stessi partendo con delle analisi sociologiche che spesso vengono messe in campo per creare una sorta di giustificazione al comportamento. Una di queste è per esempio l'allontanamento fra i componenti della coppia quando i figli piccoli assorbono le energie, la donna che si dimentica del partner creando il terreno fertile per il tradimento (tanto per fare un esempio banale e non attinente al tuo caso)
In questo senso intendevo metterti in guardia sull'assunzione di questi percorsi (in molti casi reali ma altamente generalizzanti) per trovare motivo ad alcune tue scelte.
L'analisi su te stessa invece è molto utile, per portare alla luce i motivi del tuo personale percorso.
Ma ricordati che potresti anche non trovarne: potresti scoprire che in realtà l'hai fatto perché ti piaceva quell'uomo e volevi startene a fare l'amore con lui in santa pace.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Ciao fiammetta grazie del benvenuto
> Penso come te
> Anche sul rivedere un rapporto probabilmente che sarebbe naufragato cmq
> Io credo però che un sentimento finito sia difficile da far rifiorire
> ...


La risposta te la sei data tu ti sei disamorata del tuo uomo probabilmente prima del tradimento, incontrando l'altro hai solo verificato che ciò che era per te non era più, tanto che confermi che ora resti accanto a tuo marito per non far soffrire troppo gli altri componenti della tua famiglia


----------



## Ultimo (15 Marzo 2014)

*Carola*

Perchè non apri un 3D? Seguirti qua è complicato, già di per se è complicato rimanere in tema, figuriamoci nel treddì di un altro utente.


----------



## MK (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Mi dispiace
> Comportamento da immaturo ed irresponsabile
> *Immagino sia stata molto dura*
> E un momento cosi particolare l essere mamma i primi mesi
> ...


Sì è stata molto dura. Ma non mi hanno mai fatto paura le responsabilità. Certo il rimpianto per non aver vissuto la maternità come dovrebbe essere, mi rimarrà dentro per sempre. Crescere un figlio da sola non è facile ma nemmeno impossibile :smile:


----------



## disincantata (15 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> sempre secondo me ...
> 
> ...


Perchè nessuno ha il coraggio di dire 'vado a letto con un altro/a'. Dirlo chiaramente.


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> A mia discolpa dico che forse la società attuale grava sin troppo sul ruolo della donna


Chi è causa del suo mal....


----------



## contepinceton (15 Marzo 2014)

Carola ha detto:


> Chiara non ho capito un piffero
> 
> Non categorizzo se non pper me stessa
> Per cosa penso io cosa sento io
> ...


Tu mi piaci.
Perchè hai avuto il coraggio di ammettere non solo a te stessa
ma soprattutto a tuo marito
che ti è capitata una cosa naturalissima

Mi sono innamorata di un altro uomo.

Il perchè non si sa....

Sai ho passato la vita a cercare i perchè...
Le donne mi han sempre detto
è così e basta e tu lo devi accettare...

Bon io ho solo appurato una sanissima distinzione tra accettare, sopportare, e subire.

Non subisco più niente ora.
Ma quando oltre ad accettare impari a sopportare
vieni subissato.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Era innamorata di te e non si è posta il problema del farti molto male....ed è qui che crolla il tuo discorso.Mettila come vuoi ma delle due l'una.


hai ragione a porre questa domanda.
come si fa a pensare di far soffrire cosi tanto?
rischiare tutto?
in effetti, non credere che non ci pensi o abbia pensato...
resta l'inevitabilità delle cose, l'accettazione del rischio e della paura...
perchè in quel momento, o se vuoi in quell'anno...
era più forte la soddisfazione del proprio io.
a costo di perdere tutto.
resta che viceversa possiamo fare lo stesso,
 senza esserne coscienti.
io non ho coltivato il mio amore, per esempio.
resta anche che, quotidianamente rischiamo di perdere un amore...
 magari senza neanche accorgerci,
 anche se gli stiamo accanto.
se non coltivi la pianticella..piano piano 
anche lei muore.
lei era morta, con lui cercava di rinascere.
l'ho tradita più io o mi ha tradito più lei?


----------



## Nocciola (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione a porre questa domanda.
> come si fa a pensare di far soffrire cosi tanto?
> rischiare tutto?
> in effetti, non credere che non ci pensi o abbia pensato...
> ...


Bel post


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bel post


farfalla,
 approfitto dell'occasione per chiederti scusa, 
per come mi sono rivolto a te qualche tempo fa.
non è un salamelecco...sono fatto cosi.
però veramente ti chiedo di perdonarmi.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non ha giocato sporco.
> è sempre stata chiara con lui, gli ha sempre detto che amava me e
> non mi avrebbe mai lasciato.
> certo per vivere quei momenti, doveva giocare, entrare in un ruolo.
> ...



Ciao

lo sai, che sei molto più abile con la retorica che io. 
Continui a spostare l'occhio tra quello che vi era tra loro 
e non quello che vi era tra voi ... di come lei era con te, 
durante tutto questo anno ... di come erano i vostri momenti. 
Credo, di leggere sincerità, solo nella tua penultima riga ... 
E va benissimo così. Credo. Perché non è la perfezione
il tema, ma proprio per nulla. Anzi. Se riusciamo a cogliere
le debolezze, i propri nodi, i propri limiti, i propri casini ... 
ci diamo i veri contorni, linee, forme ... e da lì, è molto più semplice. 
L'amore ha bisogno di tante piccole cure, attenzioni ... riguardi,
ma bisogna sapere cosa curare ... bisogna vedere il nudo ...

Fino ad ora, non ho tradito qualcuno, se intendi questo. 
Ho tradito me stessa, sì, ma su un altro piano ... 
Se ho sbagliato o se sbaglio? Certo, e non di poco ... 

sienne


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> lo sai, che sei molto più abile con la retorica che io.
> Continui a spostare l'occhio tra quello che vi era tra loro
> ...



quando non si vuole capire e non si vuole capire *intenzionalmente*
 quello che l'altro ti sta dicendo, c'è poco da fare.

Non spetta me convincerti, ne farti capitolare.

Io non sono retorico e tanto meno falso.

forse sono ingenuo e se vuoi dirmi a chiare lettere che mia moglie è falsa,
 che non mi ha mai amato o non mi ama e che non si può proprio.. 
e che ha ingannato anche lui, faresti meglio ad essere più diretta e meno ipocrita, questo si.

se seguissi una linea logica nelle tue risposte, cosa che scusami non fai, avresti visto che la
 mia era una risposta alla tua precedente domanda, dove mi chiedevi
se era falsa con me e con lui o cose simili e mi sembra di averti
 coerentemente risposto secondo il mio punto di vista.
sei tu che hai detto che in fondo lei ha ingannato lui...
ti rispondo per l'ennesima volta, che a modo suo è stata chiara anche con lui.
 forse era più falsa con me perchè certamente attuava un tradimento e 
lo era meno con lui con cui lo perpetrava.

Quando parlo di sbagliare, non intendo necessariamente un tradimento.
Intendo anche un semplice sbaglio quotidiano di cui non hai valutato le conseguenze.
e come vedi si sbaglia.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quando non si vuole capire e non si vuole capire *intenzionalmente*
> quello che l'altro ti sta dicendo, c'è poco da fare.
> 
> Non spetta me convincerti, ne farti capitolare.
> ...



Ciao 

mi sa, che il rimprovero che mi fai, vale allora per entrambi ... 

Non sto parlando di falsità, non sto parlando di cattiverie ... 
Ma che i casini, intesi come debolezze, non saperla meglio,
può portare a fare male ad un'altra persona ... 
Non credo, che un tale tradimento sia contro il tradito, ma si tratta
dei loro casini con se stessi e che non hanno trovano un'altra via. 
Tutto qua. Andare a definire l'insieme con parole e frasi romantiche,
secondo me, è fuori luogo ... perché ci muoviamo tra i demoni ... 

Nessuno è perfetto - poi, rispetto a cosa?. Ma se sono proprio
le mie imperfezioni, le mie paure, i miei sbagli ecc., che fanno 
di mé quella che sono ... E se amiamo, amiamo anche o proprio
quelle parti ... perché vanno curati ... Questo dico io. 

Togliti dalla testa una cosa: Il ragionamento non è 
chi è meglio o peggio. Almeno per quello che mi riguarda. 
Ma il nudo ... Nel mio caso, non ho avuto problemi a riguardo. 
Ed ho subito un tradimento ben peggiore del tuo. 
Lui, non se lo è perdonato ... quando ha realizzato, che conseguenze
ci sarebbero stati per sua figlia e per me, se non l'avessi scoperto. 
Ma gli voglio bene lo stesso ... perché vi è tanto altro. 
Anche se a momenti, lo manderei sulla luna senza ritorno ... 
Ecc. ecc. ecc. ecc. 


sienne


----------



## Eratò (16 Marzo 2014)

*Letto tutto*

(l'insonnia è una brutta bestia)...Ognuno di noi si è costruito la propria versione
e ci si e accomodato dentro.Tra la mia, quella di Danny, quella di Sienne...e alla fine (e ahime)
soluzione non ce n'è ....come la giri e come la metti sempre la sofferenza rimane 
come punto fermo  e comune perché tra le varie spiegazioni e giri di parole e giustificazioni sempre in fondo
il dubbio rimane e anche l'orgoglio ferito e il senso di colpa per quel che avremmo potuto fare per
evitare tutto questo...Una cura universale non c'è. Forse solo un'amnesia globale transitoria ci puo
curare tutti?:dotto:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione a porre questa domanda.
> come si fa a pensare di far soffrire cosi tanto?
> rischiare tutto?
> in effetti, non credere che non ci pensi o abbia pensato...
> ...


Bellissimo
Buona domenica Spider


----------



## Caciottina (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione a porre questa domanda.
> come si fa a pensare di far soffrire cosi tanto?
> rischiare tutto?
> in effetti, non credere che non ci pensi o abbia pensato...
> ...


:up: Molto vero.  Molto bello.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sa, che il rimprovero che mi fai, vale allora per entrambi ...
> 
> ...



quello che non hai capito che, fermo restando che tuo marito
 è una persona sulle spalle...se ti ha tradito ..una ragione ci sarà.
poi se mi dici che era uno sventrapapere...allora capitolo.
ma se uno ad un certo punto  si ritrova in un tradimento,
 la colpa non è solo ed esclusivamente sua.
avrai sentito i suoi motivi, le sue ragioni...ti avrà spiegato il perchè e il come.
resta solo a te e lo hai già fatto fare una scelta:
crederci oppure no.
hai scelto di non crederci e lo hai lasciato, 
bene.
ma chi si comporta in modo diverso...non necessariamente si inganna.
non sono le *sue* debolezze,
 sono le *nostre* debolezze ad aver attuato il tradimento.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> (l'insonnia è una brutta bestia)...Ognuno di noi si è costruito la propria versione
> e ci si e accomodato dentro.Tra la mia, quella di Danny, quella di Sienne...e alla fine (e ahime)
> soluzione non ce n'è ....come la giri e come la metti sempre la sofferenza rimane
> come punto fermo  e comune perché tra le varie spiegazioni e giri di parole e giustificazioni sempre in fondo
> ...



troppo simpatica!!!
hai ragione ci vorrebbe una panacea.
chiaro che sei distrutto e doloroso, io non accetto ancora adesso.
ci sta tutto, il dolore, la perdita, l'orgoglio,l'impossibilità di capire certe frasi e modi,
 l'immaginarla con un altro, quello che fanno, che si dicono, la tua esclusione.
resta che devi decidere mollare o restare?
chi resta, come potrebbe sembrare se la racconta, giustifica, si da colpe...per continuare.
ma anche chi molla diventa spietato e senza darsi colpe non da nessun appello...
anche quello serve a giustificare il proprio operato.
dargli forza, dargli valore.
io con me sono molto severo e lo sono molto anche con lei.
ho analizzato bene.
sono tornato indietro nel tempo, nei ricordi,
quello che ero.
il mio non è romanticismo...è la coscienza reale e vera
 di una realtà.
la nostra realtà
 e a quella mi sono dovuto necessariamente piegare.


----------



## Innominata (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> troppo simpatica!!!
> hai ragione ci vorrebbe una panacea.
> chiaro che sei distrutto e doloroso, io non accetto ancora adesso.
> ci sta tutto, il dolore, la perdita, l'orgoglio,l'impossibilità di capire certe frasi e modi,
> ...


O anche inchinare. E' dura uscire dalle sabbie mobili della propria ferita narcisistica. Per riprendere la verità della vecchia promessa bisogna ri-palpare alla cieca la storia (tu dici realtà) diventata estranea per riconoscerne nuovamente l'identità. Questa è roba dell'amore...


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> O anche inchinare. E' dura uscire dalle sabbie mobili della propria ferita narcisistica. Per riprendere la verità della vecchia promessa bisogna ri-palpare alla cieca la storia (tu dici realtà) diventata estranea per riconoscerne nuovamente l'identità. Questa è roba dell'amore...



si, non è un percorso facile.
mi appello per questo ai giorni in cui ci amavano tantissimo,
anzi ai giorni, narcisisticamente parlando, 
e ai ricordi del suo profondo amore per me.


----------



## sienne (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> quello che non hai capito che, fermo restando che tuo marito
> è una persona sulle spalle...se ti ha tradito ..una ragione ci sarà.
> poi se mi dici che era uno sventrapapere...allora capitolo.
> ma se uno ad un certo punto  si ritrova in un tradimento,
> ...



Ciao 

vedi, non mi dai nessuna possibilità ... 
già inquadrata, già inchiodata ... da tradita che ha lasciato, 
perché non ha saputo, perché non ha considerato, perché è così. 

Rimani racchiuso nel tuo mondo e continua a pensare 
che i tradimenti siano così ... innescati da problematiche
che stanno in entrambi, perciò questione di entrambi ... 

Pur leggendo che vi è ben altro ... 

Del tipo del mio tradimento, non sai nulla ... 
Non ti permettere di dire cosa ho e cosa non ho. 
Non hai la più pallida idea. Prima ... o leggi o chiedi. 
E non tirare le somme, tramite la tua esperienza. 
Il mondo è molto più vasto ... e variato ... 


sienne


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> vedi, non mi dai nessuna possibilità ...
> già inquadrata, già inchiodata ... da tradita che ha lasciato,
> ...



Sienne, ti sto solo dicendo che se tuo marito ti ha amato e poi questo è venuto meno,
 e restando con te ha attuato un tradimento, delle ragioni devono esserci.
quelle ragioni le hai analizzate?
tutto qui,
se pensi e hai pensato che non erano sufficienti per giustificare  hai fatto bene.
sono con te.
io sono per chi lascia se non riesce ad accettare.
e accettare non è facile.
credi che io non sia nel dubbio?
lo sono, ma voglio fidarmi di quello che ho sentito,
e io ho sentito di avere colpa.
io rispondevo al mio caso.
io ho trovato, nonostante un anno di tradimenti, bugie e falsità le sue motivazioni valide e concrete.
resta è vero che ne soffra e che non dimenticherò, 
ma resta che ho compreso le sue ragioni, 
perchè mi ci sono riconosciuto.
a te non è successo, non hai potuto comprendre forse perchè non c'erano ragioni
 o perchè per te non esistono ragioni comunque.


----------



## Carola (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider non so se ho quotato giusto 
Hai scritto un post meraviglioso
Capisco che tua moglie ti abbia riscelto


----------



## Eratò (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> troppo simpatica!!!
> hai ragione ci vorrebbe una panacea.
> chiaro che sei distrutto e doloroso, io non accetto ancora adesso.
> ci sta tutto, il dolore, la perdita, l'orgoglio,l'impossibilità di capire certe frasi e modi,
> ...


Ma il problema non e rimanere o andarsene perche in entrambi
i casi la sofferenza ce la portiamo cmq dentro.Un amico mio separato
(che poi tant'amico neanche era ma direi piu "predatore opportunista")
durante i miei lunghi sfoghi e pianti diceva, durante la fase delicata
di separazione,"sei forte, lo stai togliendo dalla tua vita e in compenso
ti guadagni la tua dignita".Ma mi rendevo conto che in mezzo al dolore
atroce del epoca neanche la ripresa della mia dignita mi faceva stare
meglio.Stavo male e separazione o meno sempre male ci sarei stata.
Un vicolo cieco e una strada senza ritorno.Solo l'essere me stessa in tutti
sensi e in tutte le sfumature mi ha aiutato a ritrovare un equilibrio rischiando
qualche volta di vederlo uscire dalla porta e di non vederlo tornare piu.
Ma io sono cosi e se qualcosa di positivo mi e rimasto e che l'amore
puo fare mooolto male ma fa piu male perdere se stessi.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Ma il problema non e rimanere o andarsene perche in entrambi
> i casi la sofferenza ce la portiamo cmq dentro.Un amico mio separato
> (che poi tant'amico neanche era ma direi piu "predatore opportunista")
> durante i miei lunghi sfoghi e pianti diceva, durante la fase delicata
> ...


l'assurdo è non capire che un tradimento ti riporta a questo.
appunto è difficile uscirne.
il dolore o come lo chiami tu, ci sta tutto e da parte di entrambi,
 sia ci lascia,
 sia chi resta.
io al pari di chi ha mollato fatico,
 e se vedo un tramonto insieme a lei,
 non lo vedo con lo stesso risultato.
è la mia personale interpretazione deli un  tramonto.
e in questo tramonto c'è anche quello che è accaduto, per sempre.
cerco un senso nuovo, conscio delle mie responsabilità
 e delle sue deficenze come delle mie.
il tradimento ti riporta con i piedi per terra e ti dici..."ora pedala"!
ognuno pedala nella direzione più idonea, chi con se stesso,
 chi ancora insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Sienne, ti sto solo dicendo che se tuo marito ti ha amato e poi questo è venuto meno,
> e restando con te ha attuato un tradimento, delle ragioni devono esserci.
> quelle ragioni le hai analizzate?
> tutto qui,
> ...


Qui non dici quello che hai detto altrove.
Qui condivido tutto.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qui non dici quello che hai detto altrove.
> Qui condivido tutto.



davvero?
ho passato molte fasi da quando sono entrato qui dentro...
ma mi è sempre sembrato di essere coerente.

arrabbiato, furioso, addolcinato e comprensivo, 
offensivo e disfattista...poi serio e ragionevole...
 ho riso delle mie corna e il giorno dopo ci piango sù.
sono stato cinico questo si ma più verso me che verso altri.
e lo sono ancora.
non ho nessuna paura a guardarmi in faccia.

a cosa ti riferisci?
ho sempre detto che il tradimento è una grande carognata qualunque siano le ragioni.
 ma ho sempre detto che le ragioni ci stanno.
ho sempre detto che impiccherei tutti gli amanti, gente vile che non vive il prossimo.
ho sempre detto di guardarsi in faccia e se non riesce ..non riesce.
ho sempre detto che quello che vale per il mio sentire, non può funzionare per un altro.
ho sempre detto che non comprendo il tradimento come stile di vita.
questo ho sempre detto, ti sembra tanto diverso da quello che dico ora?


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> davvero?
> ho passato molte fasi da quando sono entrato qui dentro...
> ma mi è sempre sembrato di essere coerente.
> 
> ...


Ieri dicevi (a parte insulti immotivati a me che non avevo proprio scritto nulla di che ) che il tradito che non si sente corresponsabile è un bugiardo (questo il concetto, le parole non le ricordo).


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ieri dicevi (a parte insulti immotivati a me che non avevo proprio scritto nulla di che ) che il tradito che non si sente corresponsabile è un bugiardo (questo il concetto, le parole non le ricordo).



?????????
forse è difficile ritrovarlo..ma dove l'ho scritto?
avrò forse detto semmai che anche il tradito è responsabile del tradimento.
cioè che varie motivazioni possono portare l'altro a tradire.
ma che il tradito in quanto tale sia bugiardo perchè non sente la sua responsabilità questo mai,
 non mi pare di averlo scritto.
 e poi bugiardo di cosa?
dico, arrivano le corna, ok.
prima di andartene ci saranno state, anche se furiose delle spiegazioni, dei perchè.
succede che dopo...ci rifletti e, dopo prendi una decisione.
se non ritieni, se non senti valide e profonde quelle motivazioni...fai una scelta.
altrimenti non puoi non fare un altra.
chi ha mollato non è meglio di me e neanche peggiore, è solo diverso nelle sue ragioni.
e io non giubilo perchè sono rimasto qui, ma ho capito 
che me la sono cercata e quindi il mio posto rimane dove è sempre stato.
ora sta a me e non a qualcun altro, mantenere quel posto.


----------



## Brunetta (16 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ?????????
> forse è difficile ritrovarlo..ma dove l'ho scritto?
> avrò forse detto semmai che* anche il tradito è responsabile del tradimento.
> cioè che varie motivazioni possono portare l'altro a tradire.*
> ...


Ecco. Non bugiardo ma che non riconosce responsabilità che ci sono.
Una cosa così.


----------



## Spider (16 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ecco. Non bugiardo ma che non riconosce responsabilità che ci sono.
> Una cosa così.



Bruny, Bruny....ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi?

stasera mi piaci di più..cosi un poco incerta, più umana.:up::up::up:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Bruny, Bruny....ti stai arrampicando sugli specchi?
> 
> stasera mi piaci di più..cosi un poco incerta, più umana.:up::up::up:


Posso anche non piacerti eh.
Non ricordo le parole esatte.
Il concetto era relativo alla tua sicurezza di responsabilità del tradito.
Forse se non ricordo bene le parole è perché dimentico quando sono anche offensive.
Non ho energia per cercare i post.


----------



## sienne (17 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> Sienne, ti sto solo dicendo che se tuo marito ti ha amato e poi questo è venuto meno,
> e restando con te ha attuato un tradimento, delle ragioni devono esserci.
> quelle ragioni le hai analizzate?
> tutto qui,
> ...



Ciao 

continui a non leggere ... un conto sono i tradimenti, che derivano dalla coppia,
un altro conto se derivano da una situazione particolare o da problemi stessi del traditore. 

Magari avessi avuto una parte attiva nell'insieme ... 
Non vi era nulla da analizzare ... i motivi le ho capiti nell'istante stesso della scoperta. 
E non centravano con la vita di coppia ... e lì, o accetti o non lo fai. Io ho accettato. 
Ma con la condizione, di elaborare un nuovo noi ... Promesso, ma mai mantenuto ... 

sienne


----------



## oscuro (17 Marzo 2014)

*Spider*



Spider ha detto:


> hai ragione a porre questa domanda.
> come si fa a pensare di far soffrire cosi tanto?
> rischiare tutto?
> in effetti, non credere che non ci pensi o abbia pensato...
> ...


l'inevitabilità delle cose?no spider,l'inevitabilità delle cose sono quelle situazioni che non rientrano nelle nostre disponibilità.Inevitabile è una malattia,la nascita di un amore,un tradimento non è inevitabile...!Si decide di tradire,e se la parte di soddisfazione del proprio io è più forte,non amiamo abbastanza chi sta dall'altra parte.Lei era morta?doveva provare a rinascere accanto a te.Sai spider è evidente che non sei uno stupido,ed è evidente che le risposte che cerchi e che ti dai sono finalizzate e canalizzate in un unica direzione,giustificare un qualcosa che per tempistica e dinamiche non è giustificabile.Hai scelto di restare con tua moglie,ci mancherebbe,a mio avviso tua moglie non meritava la tua scelta.


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao
> 
> mi sa, che il rimprovero che mi fai, vale allora per entrambi ...
> 
> ...




Buongiorno Sienne.Con il neretto hai detto tuttgni tradimento
e diverso.Il nostro e stato una specie di crimine e sono stati toccati e
presi in giro anche i nostri figli...Non siamo state tradite solo noi ma anche
degli angioletti indifesi e la figura che li doveva prottegere era troppo presa
a complottare con la serpe per non farsi beccare...Ancora mi ricordo 
di come sparlava di lei con me per convincermi che tra di loro non c'era niente
perché lei lo consigliava che doveva tenermi buona buona...Un tradimento
su tutti i fronti e una complicita talmente forte da far spavento...E mentre stai
lavori e stai tranquilla le immagini ti tornano in mente e ti arrabbi, e prima di
dormire lo immagini sul letto con la facocera e ti saltano i nervi...Non passa
facilmente tutto questo e forse mai passera perche non era solo l'amoooore
tradito ma tutta la vita vissuta fino a quel momento....Neanche il mio se lo 
perdona e maledice l'ora in cui l'ha fatta entrare in casa nostra.Ma serve
a poco perché non so piu a cosa credere...Mi ha regalato un anello da 2000 euro
come una nuova fede mi ha detto.Vuole che frequentiamo gli incontri di coppia in chiesa.
Ci sta provando ma ce ne vorra molto molto piu tempo per credere
di nuovo in quello che era la mia "religione"  e semmai ci riuscissi.Ti
capisco tanto...e hai ragione in tutto.:abbraccio:


----------



## sienne (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne.Con il neretto hai detto tuttgni tradimento
> e diverso.Il nostro e stato una specie di crimine e sono stati toccati e
> presi in giro anche i nostri figli...Non siamo state tradite solo noi ma anche
> degli angioletti indifesi e la figura che li doveva prottegere era troppo presa
> ...




Ciao cara amica di percorso,

grazie per capire certe dimensioni ... 
La mia storia sta scritta, ma in spezzettoni di qua e di là ... 
Credo, che ca. due / tre hanno capito l'insieme ... 

Sai, si guardano film, telegiornali, notiziari, striscia la notizia ecc. 
E tutti sanno, tutti giudicano, tutti trattano come se alcune cose, 
capitano solo agli altri. Come se ci fossero delle realtà fuori dalla loro. 
Ma la realtà è una sola ... ci stiamo tutti dentro e quando alcune cose
capitano proprio a te, si a te ... vivi la fantascienza e l'assurdo ... 
perché all'improvviso il tuo mondo non sa reagire e cade in un mutismo. 
Ma intanto tu ci stai dentro e devi vedere come fare ... e vivi il più terribile
tradimento, uno sottile ... quello sociale, che è di una ipocrisia assurda. 
Poi vieni anche tradita nelle tue quattro mura, che dovevano proteggergi. 
Si, bruttissimo è stato. Toccato mia figlia ... e la dignità umana, 
con i piani che avevano. Non so il perché ... non lo so d'avvero, perché 
a momenti tutto sta sorgendo e mi sta divorando ... forse, perché 
con l'ultimo colpo subito, non sto capendo piano piano più nulla ... 
Mi sembra che tutti quelli sforzi per rimettermi in piedi, sono stai vani ... 
Sette anni, per uscirne da tutto ... e ora questa, un'altra condanna ... 
Non ho il coraggio di alzare il capo ... ma tanta voglia, di integrare 
tutti questi pezzettini di silenzio. Mi sento rinnegata ... proprio dalla vita stessa ... 
Ero troppo giovane e ingenua ... e le mie risorse, sono quelle che sono ... 


Un abbraccio ... e tanta forza ... 



sienne


----------



## viola di mare (17 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> no, non era il sesso...anzi.
> era il mio modo di essere, la mia indifferente soddisfacenza,
> il mio mutismo sentimentale, la mia scontata superiorità.
> sempre pronto atirarmi indietro,
> ...





Spider ha detto:


> tornando a noi...
> lei cercava il gioco, l'entusiasmo, la dolcezza...
> il sentirsi dire ti amo senza doverlo chiedere mai.
> lo avrebbe voluto da me...ma io ero nel bozzolo.





oscuro ha detto:


> Ma no,tu e tobia avete due donne *che vi vedono come miti,vi mitizzano*...,siete i loro idoli,siete li mejio.Voi si che siete amati,vi invidio,la mia è tutta invidia,anche io voglio una donna che ha visto più cazzi di un cesso dello stadio olimpico.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



mi sono salite le lacrime... mi sono rivista... ho mitizzato, cercando da lui quello che spider dice di aver mancato nei confronti della moglie... esattamente quello che cercavo io... sempre insicura... parlo del mio ex compagno, ma nonostante questo come dice oscuro, io l'ho mitizzato, l'ho messo su un piedistallo e stavo li sotto in adorazione...
eppure io non mi ritengo una stupida, mi ritengo una donna capace di ragionare, che ogni giorno cerca di mettere più ordine che può nella sua vita, ma l'ho fatto e posso assicurarti oscuro che l'ho amato e ancora lo amo... la differenza è che non ho visto più cazzi di un cesso all'olimpico che pure insomma l'ho frequentato per anni una domenica si ed una no, perchè non ci riesco... magari ci riuscissi, magari riuscissi a darla a tutti, mi divertirei.


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi sono salite le lacrime... mi sono rivista... ho mitizzato, cercando da lui quello che spider dice di aver mancato nei confronti della moglie... esattamente quello che cercavo io... sempre insicura... parlo del mio ex compagno, ma nonostante questo come dice oscuro, io l'ho mitizzato, l'ho messo su un piedistallo e stavo li sotto in adorazione...
> eppure io non mi ritengo una stupida, mi ritengo una donna capace di ragionare, che ogni giorno cerca di mettere più ordine che può nella sua vita, ma l'ho fatto e posso assicurarti oscuro che l'ho amato e ancora lo amo... la differenza è che non ho visto più cazzi di un cesso all'olimpico che pure insomma l'ho frequentato per anni una domenica si ed una no, perchè non ci riesco... *magari ci riuscissi, magari riuscissi a darla a tutti, mi divertirei*.


... tutto può essere ma onestamente non credo


----------



## viola di mare (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... tutto può essere ma onestamente non credo



infatti, era per dire, non ne sono proprio capace.


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2014)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mi sono salite le lacrime... mi sono rivista... ho mitizzato, cercando da lui quello che spider dice di aver mancato nei confronti della moglie... esattamente quello che cercavo io... sempre insicura... parlo del mio ex compagno, ma nonostante questo come dice oscuro, io l'ho mitizzato, l'ho messo su un piedistallo e stavo li sotto in adorazione...
> eppure io non mi ritengo una stupida, mi ritengo una donna capace di ragionare, che ogni giorno cerca di mettere più ordine che può nella sua vita, ma l'ho fatto e posso assicurarti oscuro che l'ho amato e ancora lo amo... la differenza è che non ho visto più cazzi di un cesso all'olimpico che pure insomma l'ho frequentato per anni una domenica si ed una no, perchè non ci riesco... *magari ci riuscissi, magari riuscissi a darla a tutti, mi divertirei.*




...ma non c'è niente da fare: non siamo di quella pasta e mai lo saremo.
E comunque anch'io sono dell'idea che chi delle nostre simili lo fa (magari senza darla proprio a tutti...) si diverta davvero perché, se lo fa, vuol dire che le piace.
Una cosa simile bisogna proprio che piaccia...


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> ... tutto può essere ma onestamente non credo



Buongiorni Lupo! Pero eh! M'aspettavo a Viggo (troppo figo) e mi son
trovata il nano brutto e cinghialoide?! Vabbe che eè la bellezza interiore
che conta...Pensavo che mi volessi bene


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorni Lupo! Pero eh! M'aspettavo a Viggo (troppo figo) e mi son
> trovata il nano brutto e cinghialoide?! Vabbe che eè la bellezza interiore
> che conta...Pensavo che mi volessi bene


Mi hanno detto che Viggo distrae troppo ... poi io non sono mica Viggo


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Mi hanno detto che Viggo distrae troppo ... poi io non sono mica Viggo



Anche il nanno distrae troppo per il motivo contrario:rotfl:...
E poi non sarai Viggo ma una sognava di piu....:carneval:
Dai cambia e metti Bobby De Niro che e il compromesso
giusto (mo' mi mandi a fanculo!)


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Anche il nanno distrae troppo per il motivo contrario:rotfl:...
> E poi non sarai Viggo ma una sognava di piu....:carneval:
> Dai cambia e metti Bobby De Niro che e il compromesso
> giusto (*mo' mi mandi a fanculo*!)


Non è nelle mie corde ... dovresti ormai averlo capito


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è nelle mie corde ... dovresti ormai averlo capito


Lupacchiotto cos'è tutto quel pelo arruffato? Stai facendo la muta?


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Lupacchiotto cos'è tutto quel pelo arruffato? Stai facendo la muta?


Nu avevo terminato il gel :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> ?????????
> forse è difficile ritrovarlo..ma dove l'ho scritto?
> avrò forse detto semmai che anche il tradito è responsabile del tradimento.
> cioè che varie motivazioni possono portare l'altro a tradire.
> ...


Ma manco per il cazzo....

lo ripetero' fino alla morte, ma non per te perche' ormai te sei bruciato tutta la neuro ma per chi e' ancora fragile e non riesce ad uscire dalla trappola psicologica del cazzo in cui l'ha intrappolato il partner....

traditi/e...nun ce cascate...


----------



## erab (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo....
> 
> lo ripetero' fino alla morte, ma non per te perche' ormai te sei bruciato tutta la neuro ma per chi e' ancora fragile e non riesce ad uscire dalla trappola psicologica del cazzo in cui l'ha intrappolato il partner....
> 
> traditi/e...nun ce cascate...


Vorrei aggiungere una nota per i traditori:

occhio che se dite "anche tu hai delle colpe se ti ho tradito" a uno che ragiona come me, il confronto 
è già finito..... e pure male :mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne.Con il neretto hai detto tuttgni tradimento
> e diverso.Il nostro e stato una specie di crimine e sono stati toccati e
> presi in giro anche i nostri figli...Non siamo state tradite solo noi ma anche
> degli angioletti indifesi e la figura che li doveva prottegere era troppo presa
> ...


Macheccazz....:rotfl:


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Ma manco per il cazzo....
> 
> lo ripetero' fino alla morte, ma non per te perche' ormai te sei bruciato tutta la neuro ma per chi e' ancora fragile e non riesce ad uscire dalla trappola psicologica del cazzo in cui l'ha intrappolato il partner....
> 
> traditi/e...nun ce cascate...





ma infatti...però il tradito è innocente e candido fino al momento in cui il traditore non lo avverte del pericolo incombente sulla sua testa!
Se dopo ripetutissimi moniti e/o più o meno velate minacce succede quel che succede, allora un minimo di "mea culpa" se la deve fare anche il tradito.
Minima però.
E comunque, il fedifrago non si deve permettere di fare nessun rimprovero, nella sua posizione direi proprio che non è il caso...


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

erab ha detto:


> Vorrei aggiungere una nota per i traditori:
> 
> occhio che se dite "anche tu hai delle colpe se ti ho tradito" a uno che ragiona come me, il confronto
> è già finito..... e pure male :mrgreen:


Ma ci vuole una faccia da cazzo pure per dirlo o la certezza di avere uno zerbino come destinatario della frase...

uno a caso....spaider...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sterminator (17 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma infatti...però il tradito è innocente e candido fino al momento in cui il traditore non lo avverte del pericolo incombente sulla sua testa!
> Se dopo ripetutissimi moniti e/o più o meno velate minacce succede quel che succede, allora un minimo di "mea culpa" se la deve fare anche il tradito.
> Minima però.
> E comunque, il fedifrago non si deve permettere di fare nessun rimprovero, nella sua posizione direi proprio che non è il caso...


Cioe' tu giustifichi a spara' cor cannone contro le zanzare?...

ma che avvertimenti ed ultimatum non rispettati, Dile'...

sono imparagonabili come effetti...non esiste proprio...


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Macheccazz....:rotfl:


Eh si...sto cercando qualche aureola in offerta per il suo compleanno:santarellina:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Non è nelle mie corde ... dovresti ormai averlo capito



Lo so che tu sei un signore:up:


----------



## zanna (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Lo so che tu sei un signore:up:


Se ti legge Ultimo sei fritta :risata::risata::risata:


----------



## Eratò (17 Marzo 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Se ti legge Ultimo sei fritta :risata::risata::risata:



Uau che paura!!!! Arriva Ultimo! Per dove scappo?!


----------



## Diletta (17 Marzo 2014)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Cioe' tu giustifichi a spara' cor cannone contro le zanzare?...
> 
> ma che avvertimenti ed ultimatum non rispettati, Dile'...
> 
> sono imparagonabili come effetti...non esiste proprio...




Ma ti dirò...conosco almeno un caso in cui c'era il ghiaccio dentro al letto e questo da anni.
Il marito era invece tipo focoso.
Ci sono stati i dialoghi (a senso unico), la disponibilità ad affrontare la cosa, poi sono cominciati gli avvertimenti.
Ancora poi sono fioccate le corna...e che corna!  
Ma il talamo era da mò che piangeva...

Idem per quelle situazioni in cui si respira aria cattiva in casa, sia per responsabilità della moglie o del marito.
Caratteracci, accidia etc. etc... 
Sono tanti i casi in cui ci si deve sopportare a vicenda non potendo cambiare le cose, ecco che allora arriva la boccata di ossigeno.
Ma questo, per me, è solo istinto di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

chedire ha detto:


> Buongiorno Sienne.Con il neretto hai detto tuttgni tradimento
> e diverso.Il nostro e stato una specie di crimine e sono stati toccati e
> presi in giro anche i nostri figli...Non siamo state tradite solo noi ma anche
> degli angioletti indifesi e la figura che li doveva prottegere era troppo presa
> ...


Che strada dura da percorrere!
Un abbraccio!


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara amica di percorso,
> 
> grazie per capire certe dimensioni ...
> La mia storia sta scritta, ma in spezzettoni di qua e di là ...
> ...


:unhappy: eh sì è così.
Bacio!


----------



## c'est moi (17 Marzo 2014)

Ti capisco....e un po ti invidio. Almeno tu sei riuscito a trovare un po di serena tranquillità famigliare,  che certo non può essere "tutto li" ma almeno nella vostra quotidianità mon ci sono discussioni.
Lui mi tradisce. Lo so ormai da 3 anni e anche se cerco di non pensarci, questa consapevolezza mi ha distrutto lentamente giorno dopo giorno e non riesco a superarlo. Io non lo lascio e non lo lascerò.  Per tanti motivi, primo tra tutti è che non voglio togliere al mio bambino il suo papà e se lo lasciassi sarebbe x non rivederlo mai piu,  me ne andrei lontano centinaia di km perche non potrei sopportare di vederlo vivere con qualcun'altra a vita che era la nostra. Non cerco qualcun altro che possa darmi quelle attenzioni che lui non mi da più.  Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, è lui il solo che voglio.
sono assolutista. Non ci sono alternative a lui. Non ce ne sono mai state.E ora che lui viene meno mi concentro sullunico vero grande amore della mia vita: il mio bambino.
Lo conosco e nonostate tutto penso che in fondo un po mi ami davvero, ma sono arrabbiata, perché ha distrutto un amore enorme e unico, solo per una smania di conquista e di autocelebeazione.
la fiducia è compromessa, e non riesco a fare niente senza pensare che in quel momento in cui non sono con lui mi sta tradendo. Odio le donne perche sono tutte "disponibili" (e dico proprio TUTTE, quindi cari maschietti mettetevi pure l'anima in pace), e odio gli uomini perché non sono abbastanza fantastici da tenersi le proprie donne. Non riesco ad andare oltre al tradimenyo, anche perché il dolore puntualmente si rinnica ogni volta che becco qualcosa, perché lui non smette anzi incalza, non gli basta mai. E col
Iva il suo orticello di coniscenze mentre io mi logoro di dolore e di rabbia. Che brutta vita però così...


----------



## Carola (17 Marzo 2014)

Un traditore seriale quindi ?
Io tra uno cosi e uno che mi confessasse mi sono innamorato, comprenderei il secondo
Il rincorrere sottane lo trovo un passatempo davvero limitante
Lo scopare a nastro, una vale l altra, una botta di autostima?
Ammiro uomini che alimentano la proprio attraverso una passione lavorativa, uno studio, il realizzarsi in un contesto
Mi scadrebbe uno cosi anche se vivendolo come un passatempo forse davvero ama la propria compagna o compagno per le donne.

Mentre un uomo che si innamora fa male, ma non mi scade, non mi scadrebbe.


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> Ti capisco....e un po ti invidio. Almeno tu sei riuscito a trovare un po di serena tranquillità famigliare,  che certo non può essere "tutto li" ma almeno nella vostra quotidianità mon ci sono discussioni.
> Lui mi tradisce. Lo so ormai da 3 anni e anche se cerco di non pensarci, questa consapevolezza mi ha distrutto lentamente giorno dopo giorno e non riesco a superarlo. Io non lo lascio e non lo lascerò.  Per tanti motivi, primo tra tutti è che non voglio togliere al mio bambino il suo papà e se lo lasciassi sarebbe x non rivederlo mai piu,  me ne andrei lontano centinaia di km perche non potrei sopportare di vederlo vivere con qualcun'altra a vita che era la nostra. Non cerco qualcun altro che possa darmi quelle attenzioni che lui non mi da più.  Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, è lui il solo che voglio.
> sono assolutista. Non ci sono alternative a lui. Non ce ne sono mai state.E ora che lui viene meno mi concentro sullunico vero grande amore della mia vita: il mio bambino.
> Lo conosco e nonostate tutto penso che in fondo un po mi ami davvero, ma sono arrabbiata, perché ha distrutto un amore enorme e unico, solo per una smania di conquista e di autocelebeazione.
> ...


Se la tua vita è brutta cambiala.


----------



## c'est moi (17 Marzo 2014)

Certo il suo tradinento seriale non mi lascia inrifferente. il fatto è che a questo punto non cerco nemmeno più di capire il perché,  ci ho rinunciato, la mancanza di una spiegazione mi ha già tormentato x mesi e non sono riuscita a darmi una risposta che avesse un senso. Ora vorrei solo sopravvivere a questa ossessione, vorrei poter uscire per andare dal parrucchiere senza pensare che lui ne approfittera x organizzarsi qualche incontro,  vorrei solo poter vivere serenamente...e invece il tormento è martellante nella testa.


----------



## c'est moi (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se la tua vita è brutta cambiala.


E come la cambio senza cambiare lui e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme? Come si fa a superare la delusione senza buttare via una storia. Si recupera la fiducia persa?


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> E come la cambio senza cambiare lui e tutto quello che abbiamo costruito insieme? Come si fa a superare la delusione senza buttare via una storia. *Si recupera la fiducia persa*?


C'è una discussione con quel titolo.
*Per me*, in un caso di un seriale la fiducia non si ritrova più.


----------



## disincantata (17 Marzo 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> l'inevitabilità delle cose?no spider,l'inevitabilità delle cose sono quelle situazioni che non rientrano nelle nostre disponibilità.Inevitabile è una malattia,la nascita di un amore,un tradimento non è inevitabile...!Si decide di tradire,e se la parte di soddisfazione del proprio io è più forte,non amiamo abbastanza chi sta dall'altra parte.Lei era morta?doveva provare a rinascere accanto a te.Sai spider è evidente che non sei uno stupido,ed è evidente che le risposte che cerchi e che ti dai sono finalizzate e canalizzate in un unica direzione,giustificare un qualcosa che per tempistica e dinamiche non è giustificabile.Hai scelto di restare con tua moglie,ci mancherebbe,a mio avviso tua moglie non meritava la tua scelta.



O lui non meritava, prima, sua moglie, prima che lei lo tradisse.


----------



## Fantastica (17 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> Non ci sono alternative a lui. Non ce ne sono mai state.E ora che lui viene meno mi concentro sullunico vero grande amore della mia vita: il mio bambino.


Povero bambino...



c'est moi ha detto:


> Lo conosco e nonostate tutto penso che in fondo un po mi ami davvero,


Leggi Lothar. E' un seriale che ama sua moglie.



c'est moi ha detto:


> Odio le donne perche sono tutte "disponibili" (e dico proprio TUTTE, quindi cari maschietti mettetevi pure l'anima in pace), e odio gli uomini perché non sono abbastanza fantastici da tenersi le proprie donne.


Tutte le donne, tutti gli uomini... Una persona amara pensa questo. Che non è vero. Questo sangue amaro fa amara te, la tua vita e tuo figlio lo sente. 
Tu sei giustamente arrabbiata. Ma lo sei con te: perché non hai la forza di affrontare tuo marito, perché hai il terrore che ti lasci. Non gli hai ancora fatto una scenata dopo 3 anni? Scusa, ma chi non ama qui sei tu.


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> *C'è una discussione con quel titolo.*
> *Per me*, in un caso di un seriale la fiducia non si ritrova più.


Sì, ed è questa :carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Sì, ed è questa :carneval::carneval::carneval:


Appunto. Che domanda è da fare arrivati a pagina 77?


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Che domanda è da fare arrivati a pagina 77?


Forse non siamo giunti a conclusioni soddisfacenti per la nostra nuova utente...


----------



## Brunetta (17 Marzo 2014)

Leda ha detto:


> Forse non siamo giunti a conclusioni soddisfacenti per la nostra nuova utente...


Io sono stata esplicita: NO


----------



## Leda (17 Marzo 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono stata esplicita: NO



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Concreta, concisa, cristallina!


----------



## perplesso (17 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> Certo il suo tradinento seriale non mi lascia inrifferente. il fatto è che a questo punto non cerco nemmeno più di capire il perché,  ci ho rinunciato, la mancanza di una spiegazione mi ha già tormentato x mesi e non sono riuscita a darmi una risposta che avesse un senso. Ora vorrei solo sopravvivere a questa ossessione, vorrei poter uscire per andare dal parrucchiere senza pensare che lui ne approfittera x organizzarsi qualche incontro,  vorrei solo poter vivere serenamente...e invece il tormento è martellante nella testa.


conosci la favola della Rana e dello Scorpione,suppongo.    non c'è una ragione nel comportamento dei seriali.

sono così e basta.  se hai deciso di rimanere con lui devi semplicemente smettere di pensare a quello che fa lui.

Magari imponigli degli esami periodici.   altro è solo autobastonarti sui malleoli


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> ma infatti...però il tradito è innocente e candido fino al momento in cui *il traditore non lo avverte* del pericolo incombente sulla sua testa!
> Se dopo ripetutissimi moniti e/o più o meno velate minacce succede quel che succede, allora un minimo di "mea culpa" se la deve fare anche il tradito.
> Minima però.
> E comunque, il fedifrago non si deve permettere di fare nessun rimprovero, nella sua posizione direi proprio che non è il caso...



Ma quando mai ti avvertono????


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> Ti capisco....e un po ti invidio. Almeno tu sei riuscito a trovare un po di serena tranquillità famigliare,  che certo non può essere "tutto li" ma almeno nella vostra quotidianità mon ci sono discussioni.
> Lui mi tradisce. Lo so ormai da 3 anni e anche se cerco di non pensarci, questa consapevolezza mi ha distrutto lentamente giorno dopo giorno e non riesco a superarlo. Io non lo lascio e non lo lascerò.  Per tanti motivi, primo tra tutti è che non voglio togliere al mio bambino il suo papà e se lo lasciassi sarebbe x non rivederlo mai piu,  me ne andrei lontano centinaia di km perche non potrei sopportare di vederlo vivere con qualcun'altra a vita che era la nostra. Non cerco qualcun altro che possa darmi quelle attenzioni che lui non mi da più.  Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, è lui il solo che voglio.
> sono assolutista. Non ci sono alternative a lui. Non ce ne sono mai state.E ora che lui viene meno mi concentro sullunico vero grande amore della mia vita: il mio bambino.
> Lo conosco e nonostate tutto penso che in fondo un po mi ami davvero, ma sono arrabbiata, perché ha distrutto un amore enorme e unico, solo per una smania di conquista e di autocelebeazione.
> ...


non è che ti si possa dir tanto visto che nonostante la serialita di tuo marito e soprattutto la tua sofferenza vuoi restare ... La cosa migliore sarebbe buttarlo fuori da casa perché generalmente tale scossone li ricentra un po' :mrgreen: Però sappi che poi probabilmente dovresti sorbirti l'uomo derelitti colui che piagnucolerà che si sente svuotato, abbandonato, che prova un dolore sordo ect ( generalmente rubano da poesie d'amore frasi ad effetto e che eventualmente modificano  per le loro esigenze del momento :mrgreen ... Ma visto che tu te lo vuoi tenere temo dovrai accontentarti di soffrire in silenzio ...Buona fortuna e buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Eratò (18 Marzo 2014)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao cara amica di percorso,
> 
> grazie per capire certe dimensioni ...
> La mia storia sta scritta, ma in spezzettoni di qua e di là ...
> ...



Buongiorno cara Sienne.Ho preso tempo per risponderti.
Sai qual'è il problema? Che a volte ho come l'impressione che non ci
rende conto che quando ci si sposa ma soprattutto si fanno dei figli
il tempo delle mele e finito..Qui non si tratta del amore a 15 anni e a 20,
non si tratta di cambiare  la serratura e non vedersi piu.Qui si tratta del
tradimento di tutto quello che siamo e abbiamo vissuto.Al improvviso metti
in discussione tutti i gesti, i comportamenti, le carezze e tutte quelle 
volte che dopo aver fatto l'amore con te andava da lei.E ti flagelli il cervello
con ricordi che vorresti non richiamare ma tornano da soli e sempre puntuali.
E un incubo scoprire che alla fine era un estraneo quel uomo, peggio che conoscente.Ma 
anche gli incubi passano prima o poi, l'essere umano e soprattutto le donne mamme forti
e intelligenti come te appena pensano di non avere piu energie le ritrovano in un lampo.
Forza e coraggio amica mia di percorso!:abbraccio:
.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Ma quando mai ti avvertono????



Per certo ne conosco uno, un mio amico, che si è comportato così, però succede anche che chi riceve gli ultimatum non ci crede che si avverino le "minacce".
E fanno male i conti...


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2014)

c'est moi ha detto:


> Ti capisco....e un po ti invidio. Almeno tu sei riuscito a trovare un po di serena tranquillità famigliare,  che certo non può essere "tutto li" ma almeno nella vostra quotidianità mon ci sono discussioni.
> Lui mi tradisce. Lo so ormai da 3 anni e anche se cerco di non pensarci, questa consapevolezza mi ha distrutto lentamente giorno dopo giorno e non riesco a superarlo. Io non lo lascio e non lo lascerò.  Per tanti motivi, primo tra tutti è che non voglio togliere al mio bambino il suo papà e se lo lasciassi sarebbe x non rivederlo mai piu,  me ne andrei lontano centinaia di km perche non potrei sopportare di vederlo vivere con qualcun'altra a vita che era la nostra. Non cerco qualcun altro che possa darmi quelle attenzioni che lui non mi da più.  Non ho bisogno di altri uomini, è lui il solo che voglio.
> sono assolutista. Non ci sono alternative a lui. Non ce ne sono mai state.E ora che lui viene meno mi concentro sullunico vero grande amore della mia vita: il mio bambino.
> Lo conosco e nonostate tutto penso che in fondo un po mi ami davvero, ma sono arrabbiata, perché ha distrutto un amore enorme e unico, solo per una smania di conquista e di autocelebeazione.
> ...



Mi permetto di dirti che il vostro è un amore malato, e non alludo solo a tuo marito, ma anche a te.
Penso che non sia normale che una moglie o una compagna possa sopportare tutto questo.
Logorarsi di dolore e di rabbia...ma per uno così?
Ma dove ce l'hai l'amor proprio?
E comunque tuo marito ha un grosso problema psicologico, te ne rendi conto che se a uno non gli basta mai è perché c'è qualcosa che non va?
Un'occasione la vorrebbero sfruttare tutti (di questo ne sono superconvinta) e tanti la sfruttano, ma è un evento sporadico, capisci?
Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa dice tuo marito, perché dirà pure qualcosa no?

E comunque, esci da questa tua non-vita perché la vita merita di essere onorata e tu, vivendo così, non lo stai facendo.  
Ogni giorno passato così è un giorno perso per sempre.
Rimboccati le maniche!!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

:up:





Diletta ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dirti che il vostro è un amore malato, e non alludo solo a tuo marito, ma anche a te.
> Penso che non sia normale che una moglie o una compagna possa sopportare tutto questo.
> Logorarsi di dolore e di rabbia...ma per uno così?
> Ma dove ce l'hai l'amor proprio?
> ...


:up:


----------



## viola di mare (18 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dirti che il vostro è un amore malato, e non alludo solo a tuo marito, ma anche a te.
> Penso che non sia normale che una moglie o una compagna possa sopportare tutto questo.
> Logorarsi di dolore e di rabbia...ma per uno così?
> Ma dove ce l'hai l'amor proprio?
> ...



verdolino mio mio <3


----------



## Brunetta (18 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Mi permetto di dirti che il vostro è un amore malato, e non alludo solo a tuo marito, ma anche a te.
> Penso che non sia normale che una moglie o una compagna possa sopportare tutto questo.
> Logorarsi di dolore e di rabbia...ma per uno così?
> Ma dove ce l'hai l'amor proprio?
> ...


Per il primo grassetto: Brad o George dovrebbero avere l'esaurimento psicofisico
Il resto quoto.


----------



## Spider (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> O lui non meritava, prima, sua moglie, prima che lei lo tradisse.


non potevi esprimerti meglio.:up::up::up::up:

In fondo anche io, non meritavo lei,
 prima del fattaccio.

ho raggiunto questa consapevolezza, guardandomi indietro e non è  stato facile.
Ora non voglio certo dire che le colpe sono tutte mie,
 ma io ci ho messo certamente il sale.

lei certo poteva scegliere..se farlo o non farlo...ha scelto anche lei una via sbagliata e ipocrita.
ma non cambia che aldilà delle scelte fatte...non avvertisse un malessere.

poi che lei abbia sbagliato a risolvere o peggiorare cosi... è un altro discorso.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non potevi esprimerti meglio.:up::up::up::up:
> 
> In fondo anche io, non meritavo lei,
> prima del fattaccio.
> ...



E' cosi, l'ideale sarebbe un dialogo continuo, sulla coppia, ai primi sintomi che qualcosa non va, invece spesso ci si chiude, o si da la colpa ad altro, i problemi nelle famiglie abbondano, si smette di abbracciarsi ogni sera, ci si vergogna a lamentarsi pensando che tutto sommato c'è chi è messo molto peggio, ci si trova alibi al calo del desiderio, mentre tutto andrebbe denunciato a voce alta e pretese risposte e fatti concreti.

Basta un complimento di un estraneo e si pensa di risolvere egoisticamente tutto, complicandoci la vita e facendo soffrire.


----------



## disincantata (18 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> Per certo ne conosco uno, un mio amico, che si è comportato così, però succede anche che chi riceve gli ultimatum non ci crede che si avverino le "minacce".
> E fanno male i conti...



Uno non fa testo, nella stragrande maggioranza, e lo vediamo anche e soprattutto qui, anche chi si dichiara non esclusivo,  poi nasconde ugualmente il tradimento, figuriamoci gli altri.

Mio marito ha negato anche davanti all'evidenza.

Lothar nasconde pure il cellulare.

Mio cognato negava anche dopo l'avvertimento alla moglie, come il fratello.

Certo, se l'avvertimento lo fai a mò di battuta, chi ti prende sul serio?

Anch'io ho detto sorridendo a mio marito che uno giovane mi corteggiava, secondo te ci ha creduto???? 

Altra cosa è confessare. Anche Feather ha detto alla moglie che non la ama, ma si è guardato bene da dirle dell'amica.

Lo ha fatto Rosa, ma non aveva rapporti e forse non li ha ancora, da una vita, con il marito.


----------



## feather (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Altra cosa è confessare. Anche Feather ha detto alla moglie che non la ama, ma si è guardato bene da dirle dell'amica.
> 
> Lo ha fatto Rosa, ma non aveva rapporti e forse non li ha ancora, da una vita, con il marito.


Non ce li ho nemmeno io, da un anno e mezzo. E per mia scelta. Ma non sono sicuro che sia quello io punto.


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> *Uno non fa testo, nella stragrande maggioranza, e lo vediamo anche e soprattutto qui, anche chi si dichiara non esclusivo,  poi nasconde ugualmente il tradimento,* figuriamoci gli altri.
> 
> Mio marito ha negato anche davanti all'evidenza.
> 
> ...



Qui hai perfettamente ragione: nessuno è così leale (o così stupido?).
Quello di cui si parlava era il fatto che qualche potenziale fedifrago dà degli avvertimenti all'altro partner che se il problema continua qualcosa succederà.
E questa è già, secondo me, una forma di lealtà.

Chi prende subito la scorciatoia per il proprio benessere è, oltre che egoista, alquanto stronzo (quindi, la maggior parte).


----------



## Diletta (18 Marzo 2014)

feather ha detto:


> Non ce li ho nemmeno io, da un anno e mezzo. E per mia scelta. Ma non sono sicuro che sia quello io punto.



E a tua moglie va bene così?
Non le viene qualche piccolo dubbio che le cose fra di voi non vadano per il verso giusto?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Marzo 2014)

Diletta ha detto:


> E a tua moglie va bene così?
> Non le viene qualche piccolo dubbio che le cose fra di voi non vadano per il verso giusto?


le ha detto di non amarla. non penso che abbia ancora dei dubbi


----------



## Leda (18 Marzo 2014)

Condivido: http://psicofisico.wordpress.com/20...-credo-quando-il-partner-ci-tradisceche-fare/


----------

